# TOPPING NX1 Portable Headphone Amplifier Impressions Thread



## H20Fidelity

I stumbled across this new portable amplifier by TOPPING on eBay a few days ago called NX1. 

 I was wondering if anyone's tried the amp or purchased one yet?
 It's stated to run for 100+ hours a charge and looks built pretty well.
 If anyone's heard one yet please tell us about it.

 Here's some photo's and specs from the listing.

*Edit:* (We were purchasing from eBay member tool_nerd except he put his price up by $100!. Thanks to member ebrian who did some searching we're now ordering the amp for only $36 from Deal Xtreme)

 http://www.dx.com/p/topping-nx1-headphone-amplifier-for-mp3-mp4-cellphone-tablet-pc-black-294594#.U51T5vmSySo

 Can also be found on eBay for a little more: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1

 USA buyers can find NX1 on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Portable-Earphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00HFMNR4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1406205812&sr=8-1&keywords=topping+nx1


*                         Navigate to the bottom of this post for linked members impressions. *



  

  






*Some pictures for size comparison



iPod Touch 4g: *





*Colourfly C3:*
                                                                              

  
  

*DX50:*












*Members Impressions: *


Baycode: Link (Click Here)

 DJScope: Link (Click Here)

 Polyrythm: Link (Click Here)

 Xtraglactic Part 1: Link (Click Here)

 Xtraglactic Part2: Link (Click Here)

 Skamp's NX1 measurements: Link (Click Here)

 D marc0: Link (Click Here)

 FlnixNOver: Link (Click Here)

 hay2014: Link (Click Here)

 yacobx: Link (Click here)

 svyr: Link (Click here)

 bookaboo: Link (Click Here)

 medoza476: Link (Click Here)

 stefu: Link (Click Here)
  
xeizo: Link (Click Here)





*                   Topping NX1 measurements courtesy of Head-fi member Skamp.*
  


 [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/2/21/100x100px-LS-219a8065_surprised_face-175x175.jpeg[/img]

skamp





 
 
 
  I've always been curious to see how those "audiophile" portable amps actually performed. I also wanted a new toy to play with, and it was so cheap, I pulled the trigger and ordered the NX1, to measure it. Here are my results:

 Output impedance: 0.15Ω

 RMAA (unloaded): http://outpost.fr/rmaa/Topping_NX1.htm
 RMAA loaded with Denon AH-D2000: http://outpost.fr/rmaa/Topping_NX1-Denon_AH-D2000.htm
 RMAA loaded with Shure SE425: http://outpost.fr/rmaa/Topping_NX1-Shure_SE425.htm
 Source for all RMAA measurements: EMU 0204 USB line-out



 Basically, the NX1 performs very well, with near zero output impedance, high signal to noise ratio, ruler flat frequency response, no distortion to speak of, and high output. I have to admit, I'm very pleasantly surprised. I can't even hear any hiss with my Shures.



 The picture doesn't quite convey how tiny that thing is.

 Anyway, no need to get all lyrical, the amp's performance speaks for itself.


----------



## SkyBleu

Could it be? A BH side-step/downgrade/upgrade?


----------



## Trebor1966

this was a wrong product description - but there is also an other item with dac available:
  
 http://www.parts-express.com/topping-d1-mark2-portable-usb-dac-with-headphone-amplifier--310-330
  
 Both look very good build


----------



## alison

I just got one from this seller, right after the description was revised. This NX1 is made of brushed metal in China, accessories including audio cable, USB charge cable, silicone bands and velcros.
 I tried it with my laptop as soon as I got it. Yeah, it looks good and sounds great, like I’m in a small concert listening to Arcade Fire in a hall. Clear alto, fluent bass presence, normal use satisfied. I mean, it’s a fair match to laptops on travel, portable and cost-effective.




 Oh, I appreciate the H/L Gain switch and the Volume knob, so convenient.




 Anyway, it is indeed worth a try. And I wonder how you guys think of NX1’s tone quality.
 (My limited account is not allowed to upload images, so sorry for that)


----------



## DMax99

I'll definitely share my impression once I get my hands on them. I've just ordered today and trying not to have too high of an expectations for it.


----------



## Bobby S

The NX1 doesn't have a DAC section, it's just an amplifier.
 The USB port in the back is for charging purposes only.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bobby s said:


> The NX1 doesn't have a DAC section, it's just an amplifier.
> The USB port in the back is for charging purposes only.


 

 Have you heard the amp? Any words to say?

 I understand there isn't a DAC section, I had found out sometime ago but never updated the thread.

 It's now been updated to reflect this.


----------



## lawrecedent

I read a comparison with a fiio e11 somewhere that said it won hands down. I'm using an e11 at the moment and am pretty satisfied so might take a punt with this as it's so cheap. It's really hard to find anything written about it though. Is this because it's relatively new? I'd have thought Topping would have given out a few review samples to get the word out. Hint hint Topping if you're reading this haha!


----------



## DMax99

Mine has been posted today!  but it will take at least two weeks of shipping  I was too stingy to pay extra 10 bucks for the DHL express shipping option. I wanted to play it safe Lol ;p


----------



## H20Fidelity

lawrecedent said:


> I read a comparison with a fiio e11 somewhere that said it won hands down. I'm using an e11 at the moment and am pretty satisfied so might take a punt with this as it's so cheap. It's really hard to find anything written about it though. Is this because it's relatively new? I'd have thought Topping would have given out a few review samples to get the word out. Hint hint Topping if you're reading this haha!


 

E18 eh? We were only hoping to beat E11 initially! If you go ahead please come back and tell us your thoughts.

 You never know, this was how C&C BH was found originally, just from a random listing and giving it a try.


----------



## lawrecedent

h20fidelity said:


> E18 eh? We were only hoping to beat E11 initially! If you go ahead please come back and tell us your thoughts.
> 
> 
> You never know, this was how C&C BH was found originally, just from a random listing and giving it a try.



Haha, sorry I've been researching the e18 too and my phone autocorrected it. Have edited it in the original post.


----------



## DMax99

Apparently mine got shipped yesterday via "Sweden post" but the item is in HK. I really don't get how the postage system work in China.. @_@"


----------



## lawrecedent

I don't wish to worry you at all but I just bought a pair of koss porta pro's from eBay and they were shipped by Sweden Post. They took forever to arrive and when they did it was obvious they had been drop shipped from China and possibly routed through Sweden. To top it all off they were definitely fake, I mean who fakes $20 headphones!! The thought didn't even cross my mind when I bought them.


----------



## DMax99

lawrecedent said:


> I don't wish to worry you at all but I just bought a pair of koss porta pro's of eBay and they were shipped by swedish post. They took forever to arrive and when they did it was obvious they had been drop shipped from China and possibly routed through Sweden. To top it all off they were definitely fake, I mean who fakes $20 headphones!! The thought didn't even cross my mind when I bought them.




Really? The seller said it's because China post doesn't allow shipping of items with battery in them. He also said the shipping time should be faster than China post if not the same. 

So i guess we will see what happens.


----------



## lawrecedent

Hopefully that is the case. Let us know what it sounds like when it arrives I saw someone selling them for £21 on eBay the other day.


----------



## TomM

I am also interested in the Sound of this cheap amp.
 Via Amazon.de you can get it for about 33€ (shipping included).
  
 I am very tempted to order one 
 But on the other hand it might be too cheap.
 As one always says. You get what you pay for.


----------



## ayaflo

eagerly waiting for reviews! (SUB'd)


----------



## Arvan

ayaflo said:


> eagerly waiting for reviews! (SUB'd)


 
 +1


----------



## DMax99

Mine is still in the air somewhere, but it's coming


----------



## evildaikon

I've subscribed, and hope to hear some reviews.  Interested in this because:
  
 a) I need something to drive HD580's when listening off of my Surface
  
 b) I'm cheap


----------



## Arvan

arvan said:


> +1


 
 Any news to report?


----------



## Arvan

dmax99 said:


> Mine is still in the air somewhere, but it's coming


 
  
 Any news to report?


----------



## DMax99

Not yet.. Hopefully it will come this week


----------



## Nebbs

Hi there, first post from me. Been watching this thread with interest to see if the NX1 was actually any good but as it was so cheap (£21 on ebay) i decided to take the plunge! 

Firstly I certainly would not consider myself an audiophile at all, just a major tech head with an addiction to gadgets, so please forgive my unprofessional views.

I bought the Topping NX1 to use with my AKG K545's and iphone 5. Without the amp the AKG's sound great with good instrument separation and a nice neutral bass, with the NX1 hooked up i found that you get a slightly increased bass with much more punch to the the sound, on the flip side i feel as tho the sound is a little more 'merged' with a very slight loss of the separation. The Topping has two gain settings, high and low. High is the setting i use as i found low to be very flat and unpleasing. Overall in terms of sound quality, it does certainly add a little more punch and bass but a slight degradation in terms of the instrument separation.

Build quality is very good with the body being encased in sturdy metal, all switches do their job adequately even if they are slightly small and fiddly with the volume knob being satisfyingly smooth and gives a nice 'analogue' feel. Included in the packaging is the obligatory rubber bands, 3.5mm connection lead, micro usb charging cable and velco sticky pads.

Battery life has so far exceeded all expectations, fully charged the unit on receipt about 2 weeks ago and have mot had need to charge it so far despite daily use of between 1-4 hours a day!!

Overall for how cheap the Topping is i really can not complain at all, might not be to everyones taste but i like it!


----------



## TomM

Thanks for sharing your impressions on the Topping!

Do you now prefer listening with or without amp? I mean, is the extra punch worth the "merged" separation?

What I also interested in is:
- Does the Amp "Pop" when switching on/off?
- Is there background noise if no music is playing?

Tom


----------



## Arvan

Thank you for the words and photos! Im grabbing one of these things


----------



## H20Fidelity

The battery time is quoted at 120 hours.


----------



## ayaflo

Hi guys,
  
 I just talked to ClieOs and he just looked at the NX1 to conclude this :
  
 "By the look of the circuit, it seems to be a simple MAX9722 design, and actually I just posted a review of similar amp, the SMSL sAp4s"(over at In ear Matters).
  
 Also : 
  
 "The description on eBay are all wrong and very misleading by the way. They all seems to claim things that are not in the amp"
  
  
Trust this is helpful.


----------



## DMax99

I've finally received it yesterday and have spent about 20 mins listening to it. So here is my brief first impression (I've compared it to my BH):

With the NX1, the vocal and instruments are much more forward than the BH. So that makes it sound a bit more detailed. However, the soundstage sounds quite narrow compared to the BH and because of that the 3d image also doesn't sound as good as the BH. So you're trading off the soundstage for the forward mids and local. 

It somehow feels a bit under powered when I was listening to it with my re0. With low gain, the sound is quite low even with the volume knob turned all the way up. With high gain and volume all the way up, it was uncomfortably loud but it definitely didn't blow my war drums. 

The size and looks are very similar to the BH. Length and width are the same but the NX1 is thicke. The volume know is also a bit bigger and longer on the NX1 so it sticks out a bit more. I'll try and take some photos and post them here with the size comparison. 

It's still early days, perhaps by listening to it more, I might grown to like them and start to enjoy the good sounding mids and not pay too much attention to the congestion (narrow soundstage). 

Overall, for about 30 bucks it definitely beats the e11 I had before.


----------



## TomM

DMax99, did you hear some background noise, if no music was playing?


----------



## DMax99

tomm said:


> DMax99, did you hear some background noise, if no music was playing?




No there's no background noise or hiss. It's actually a very clean amp. Much cleaner than the c5 because the c5 I remember was not a clean amp. 

I've been enjoying this over the BH. I like the more intimate vocals and details the NX1 has over the BH. 

If I was going to buy my first portable amp and my choices were between the BH and the NX1. I would definitely choose the NX1. 

I have not regretted spending the 30 bucks..much better than the 60 bucks I've spent on the e11. It's definitely better!


----------



## DMax99

Anyways... I'm not an expert audiophile at all. They are just some of my humble impressions. 

I'll be lending mine to H20Fidelity next week. So hopefully by the end of next week, we can hear the verdict of a true expert! ;D


----------



## peter123

Subbed!


----------



## TomM

Thanks DMax99!
 Sound like it is really worth, giving the NX1 a try.
  
 Two more questions... hope you don't mind.
 Can you use the Amp, while charging (like using it stationary with the PC)?
 Is there a "pop" when switching the amp on/off?
  
 Tom


----------



## Doodier

dmax99 said:


> No there's no background noise or hiss. It's actually a very clean amp. Much cleaner than the c5 because the c5 I remember was not a clean amp.
> 
> I've been enjoying this over the BH. I like the more intimate vocals and details the NX1 has over the BH.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Where did you buy it for $30 if I can ask?


----------



## H20Fidelity

doodier said:


> Where did you buy it for $30 if I can ask?


 


 Here: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TOPPING-NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-with-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-DHL-/310825604741?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item485ea65685&_uhb=1

 I believe Dmax choose the cheapest shipping method which brought the price down. Only I don't recommend this as it took quite a while for him to receive it. I think with Dmax's impressions if you can get away with standard shipping would be recommended.

 From doing google searches about the cheapest you'll get away with is about $47.00

 Here it is on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Portable-Earphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00HFMNR4M


----------



## Doodier

I do not reside in the US so Amazon is a no-go for me. The link you posted is $35 USD +$5 USD shipping which comes to $40 so either the $30 was a typo or I'm missing something here..


----------



## H20Fidelity

doodier said:


> I do not reside in the US so Amazon is a no-go for me. The link you posted is $35 USD +$5 USD shipping which comes to $40 so either the $30 was a typo or I'm missing something here..


 

 You'll need to ask Dmax, not sure where he got the $30 figure from, though I assume that would of been before shipping.


----------



## DMax99

tomm said:


> Thanks DMax99!
> Sound like it is really worth, giving the NX1 a try.
> 
> Two more questions... hope you don't mind.
> ...




No worries... 

There's no pop and also works while charging


----------



## DMax99

doodier said:


> I do not reside in the US so Amazon is a no-go for me. The link you posted is $35 USD +$5 USD shipping which comes to $40 so either the $30 was a typo or I'm missing something here..




Sorry it wasn't a typo nor you're missing anything. It's my memory recently. The amount of my uni load has messed up my brain recently.. Lol

I paid $37.99 + 4.99 AUD... It took about a month to get here. But thats because I've chosen to be a cheap.. Lol. You can also choose a more expensive posage via DHL (don't remember how much). If you're not in a rush of getting amp I would recommend choosing the cheaper way. Otherwise it would destroy the price/performance ratio. 

By saying that... This 40is, 50 dollars amp in my opinion is definitely way better than the e11 which costed my about 70 new. I'm also finding myself preferring it to my BH atm.

It has more clarity and detail than the e11 from my memory. The e11 also has a more boomy bass compare to the NX1 

So for the price, I still highly recommend it.


----------



## DMax99

http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/310959397296?nav=SEARCH

Some of you should try and fight it out and get this one for under 40 bucks  

The more ears on it the better


----------



## DMax99

Oh yeah... Mind you my preferred sound signature is more towards the high, mids, soundstage and 3d imaging... I'm not really a bass head anymore soiI haven't tested bassy songs with it yet


----------



## DMax99

Also forgot to mention that the whole thing is pretty much made out of metal compare to plastic with the e11.

I said would try and post photos comparing to the BH the other day but because I'm so busy this week so I didn't get the chance to. 

But I promise I'll post some photos comparing the design and dimensions to the BH ttomorrow night


----------



## DMax99

NX1 has got a pretty good punch in the bass too


----------



## peter123

I managed to pick up one of these for $35 shipped in an eBay auction. Should make a great travel compagnion if the batterylife is as good as stated.
  
 I'll post my impressions and comparision to E11 and E12 when i get it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Excellent Pete, 

Please be sure to tell us your thoughts.

 I was borrowing one from Dmax but that's been cancelled as I'm borrowing another piece of gear from him. I put a bid on an NX1 earlier in the week for $9.99 + $9.99 shipping ($20) but the seller closed the auction early and cancelled my bid, obviously because it wasn't going to make him enough. I'll keep my eye out for another.


----------



## Doodier

peter123 said:


> I managed to pick up one of these for $35 shipped in an eBay auction. Should make a great travel compagnion if the batterylife is as good as stated.
> 
> I'll post my impressions and comparision to E11 and E12 when i get it.


 
 So you're the one who outbid me!


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> So you're the one who outbid me!


----------



## DMax99

Sorry for the delay... But these are some pictures of the NX1 vs BH


----------



## DMax99

NX1+BH+C3 (loaner from H20Fidelity) 

I am going to have a good listen between the 2 today with the C3! 

Thanks H20Fidelity!


----------



## DMax99

peter123 said:


> I managed to pick up one of these for $35 shipped in an eBay auction. Should make a great travel compagnion if the batterylife is as good as stated.
> 
> I'll post my impressions and comparision to E11 and E12 when i get it.




Should beat the e11, not too sure with 12...

Look forward to it though


----------



## peter123

dmax99 said:


> Should beat the e11, not too sure with 12...
> 
> Look forward to it though




Yeah, that would be my guess as well.

I also hope that it have a different sound signature than the E12.


----------



## Arvan




----------



## cronk

Would this match good with Shure se535?


----------



## H20Fidelity

cronk said:


> Would this match good with Shure se535?




We can't really answer because not many people have tried the amp.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

does anybody tried compare it to e11 side by side ? is it really better than e11 ?


----------



## shak85

Can anyone compare this one with C&C BH ? How is the sq ? How does it performs with bassy songs?


----------



## DMax99

shak85 said:


> Can anyone compare this one with C&C BH ? How is the sq ? How does it performs with bassy songs?




To my ears the NX1 has more forward mids and better details. The bass is a bit more impactful too. Soundstage on the NX1 is a but smaller though


----------



## insaniteit

Subscribed. Have you guys got any updates on this?


----------



## Baycode

Subbed


----------



## SonnyA85

I've ordered one to use with fiio l9 lod and an iPod touch.

I'll compare sound quality with an xonar DG when it arrives

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bhazard

This amp kicks all sorts of ass, and the battery is quite large (1000mAH). I'm loving it. Great pickup for $40, and better than the lower end Fiio's to my ears.
  
 It works really well with the KC06A so far. Adds some nice slight bass warmth and a bit to the mids.


----------



## DMax99

bhazard said:


> This amp kicks all sorts of ass, and the battery is quite large (1000mAH). I'm loving it. Great pickup for $40, and better than the lower end Fiio's to my ears.
> 
> It works really well with the KC06A so far. Adds some nice slight bass warmth and a bit to the mids.




Glad that you like it. It definitely beat the e11 I had before for sure..!


----------



## shak85

bhazard said:


> This amp kicks all sorts of ass, and the battery is quite large (1000mAH). I'm loving it. Great pickup for $40, and better than the lower end Fiio's to my ears.
> 
> It works really well with the KC06A so far. Adds some nice slight bass warmth and a bit to the mids.


 
 Do you happen to have c&c bh as well ? Any differences?


----------



## Aegentirony

i am also picking one of these up.. will arrive next week. Will post impressions later .. I will also bring it to the LA Headfi meet


----------



## gfinlayson

Hi, new here today (01 post count is probably a giveaway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). As it happens my Topping NX1 arrived today. I came across them on eBay last week, and got mine from a UK seller for £21.99. Primarily it's for using with my phone - it'll ease the drain on the battery when listening to music which I do quite a lot. I'll also use it in the car - the phone's audio output doesn't really have enough signal for the aux in I've hacked into the car stereo. With the NX1 on high gain setting it'll easily drive the volume to hearing endangering levels.
  
 Anyway, I did a Google search to try to find a bit more out about the NX1 and the first link led me here. Having read through the thread, I decided I'd give it a spin against my hi-fi headphone amp with a pair of HD580s. My home amp is a World Audio Design (ECL83 powered) HD83 which I built back in about 2001. I dropped Leonard Cohen's "Ten New Songs" into the Opus 21 and spun it on "Boogie Street".
  
 For a £20 headphone amp, the NX1 is none too shabby. It's fairly neutral in presentation, maybe a touch forward in the mids, with good detail. Breadth and depth of soundstage isn't bad at all. It doesn't quite have the transparency of the tube amp or the same level of three-dimensionality (the layering of the vocals in the intro isn't as well defined) but then I'd be pretty disappointed with my HD83 if it did. For it's intended use, it's a bargain. I would never have believed a £20 headphone amp could sound this good. At 300 ohm impedance, the 580s aren't an easy drive, but the NX1 has tons of headroom - I measured 99.5 dB(A) in the earpiece with my sound meter before really bad distortion set in.
  
 Incidentally, the high gain setting sounds so much better than the low setting, even when volume matched......


----------



## felton1592

Ordered one myself as I had £20 in amazon gift certificates, so it's only costing me £5.
  
 I needed something that could boost the audio for my PS4 mostly, as I use a pc monitor to play console games (alongside PC gaming) and the audio comes out just a bit quiet.
  
 I plan to use the 3.5mm cable from the monitor audio jack to the amp to boost the volume. Whether the quality may suffer coming from the monitor, I'm not too fussed about.
  
 Ideally, I wanted an amp with an optical input so I could connect directly from the PS4 but I'll get one if this plan fails.
  
 Is there a possibility I could use an optical cable from the PS4 to the amp if I added a 3.5mm adapter to the end of the cable?


----------



## ebrian

I don't currently own any amps, and don't plan to buy any more.  I think 1 would probably do it for me. 
  
 Would you guys say this is a good starter amp? 
  
 My budget is $50.


----------



## peter123

felton1592 said:


> Is there a possibility I could use an optical cable from the PS4 to the amp if I added a 3.5mm adapter to the end of the cable?


 
 No, you cannot connect a digital output (optical) to a analog input (3,5 mm).
  
 You would need an amplifier with intergrated dac (digital to analog converter) or a standalone dac to do this.


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> I don't currently own any amps, and don't plan to buy any more.  I think 1 would probably do it for me.
> 
> Would you guys say this is a good starter amp?
> 
> My budget is $50.


 
 Are you planning on using it with the IEM's in your sig?
  
 If so I've got most of them and my NX1 should be here any time now. I can test it with them and let you know how it works.


----------



## ebrian

peter123 said:


> Are you planning on using it with the IEM's in your sig?
> 
> If so I've got most of them and my NX1 should be here any time now. I can test it with them and let you know how it works.


 

 Yes.. that's the plan.  Thanks, looking forward to hearing your impressions!  Let me know how they are with the Havi's too.. I was only ever going to buy those if I had an amp.


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> Yes.. that's the plan.  Thanks, looking forward to hearing your impressions!  Let me know how they are with the Havi's too.. I was only ever going to buy those if I had an amp.


 
 No problem. Mine were shipped on May 20'th so should arrive soon..............


----------



## ebrian

peter123 said:


> No problem. Mine were shipped on May 20'th so should arrive soon..............


 

 Awesome.  Looking forward to it.. where did you order them from?
  
 I saw it for $37 on Deal Extreme.. free shipping to Canada.  That's probably where I'd order from.  All the ebay listings are $50 after shipping.


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> Awesome.  Looking forward to it.. where did you order them from?
> 
> I saw it for $37 on Deal Extreme.. free shipping to Canada.  That's probably where I'd order from.  All the ebay listings are $50 after shipping.


 
 I got mine from eBay seller tool_nerd. Won an auction at $35 shipped, not bad. That being said since it's being shipped by donkey the shipping can't be expensive


----------



## H20Fidelity

After reading ebrain's post about Deal Extreme having NX1 I found the amp on DE Australia, I managed to pick one up for $38.00 AUD.

 The minium for free delivery was $40.00 so I added a $2 cable.

 I'll report in once the amp arrives.


----------



## DJScope

I was going to buy this one but I took the plunge and got the Fiio E17 instead. I'm still waiting to see an proper comparison between the NX1 and the E11. 

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.


----------



## insaniteit

Ordered one myself. Will take a while to get here though. Can't wait to read some of your experiences and thoughts.
  
 Let's hope this little amp is a steal


----------



## bhazard

insaniteit said:


> Ordered one myself. Will take a while to get here though. Can't wait to read some of your experiences and thoughts.
> 
> Let's hope this little amp is a steal


 
 I think it is. The 1000mAH battery is much larger than many other amp batteries, and it sounds good.
  
 I've had it a few weeks, used around 2 hours every day commuting, and it still hasn't needed a charge.


----------



## insaniteit

bhazard said:


> I think it is. The 1000mAH battery is much larger than many other amp batteries, and it sounds good.
> 
> I've had it a few weeks, used around 2 hours every day commuting, and it still hasn't needed a charge.


 
 With what are you paring it? You owe me $35 if it's not any good


----------



## bhazard

insaniteit said:


> With what are you paring it? You owe me $35 if it's not any good


 
 Dunu DN-2000, Havi, Ostry, etc


----------



## insaniteit

bhazard said:


> Dunu DN-2000, Havi, Ostry, etc


 
 Experience with headphones as well? (not earphones)


----------



## n05ey

bhazard said:


> Dunu DN-2000, Havi, Ostry, etc




How does it pair with the Havi? That is what I would be looking at it for...


----------



## jjacq

bhazard said:


> Dunu DN-2000, Havi, Ostry, etc


 


 Please update when you get it! Thinking of buying it with my Havi.


----------



## pokiekokie

For me it really brings out the quality of the Havi b3. With my phone is sounds not more than ok, with the amp it sounds really good. IMO an amp is an amp. If the noise-level is low and amping power is sufficient, its the best you can get.


----------



## BenF

I've read ClieOs' review of SMSL sAp-4s and sAp-7.
http://www.inearmatters.net/2014/05/impression-smsl-sap-4s-and-sap-7.html
  
 In the comments, he said this about NX1:
  
_No, I have not heard the NX1 myself. But by looking at its internal (pictures floating online), it seems to be quite similar to the topology of sAp-4s with the same chip. If it is, then the performance should be pretty close._
  
 In the review, he compared sAp-4s to FIIO E5 and sAp-7 to FIIO E6.
  
 Can someone compare NX1 to either one of SMSL or FIIO duos? Or even a better amplifier - e.g. E12/E17?


----------



## DJScope

benf said:


> I've read ClieOs' review of SMSL sAp-4s and sAp-7.
> http://www.inearmatters.net/2014/05/impression-smsl-sap-4s-and-sap-7.html
> 
> In the comments, he said this about NX1:
> ...


 
  
 The NX-1 can't really be compaired to E12 or E17, they're about twice as powerful as the NX-1 and both have a dual opamp setup. Not to mention that the E17 is a DAC/amp.


----------



## shak85

Can it be compared to C&C Bh2 ?


----------



## DJScope

shak85 said:


> Can it be compared to C&C Bh2 ?


 
  
 I would think so. They look like to be in the same class. Though most people prefer the E11 over it, but it seems only because of the warm sound of the E11, where the BH is more neutral. Also the E11 has better EMI shielding.


----------



## daveyostrow

benf said:


> I've read ClieOs' review of SMSL sAp-4s and sAp-7.
> http://www.inearmatters.net/2014/05/impression-smsl-sap-4s-and-sap-7.html
> 
> In the comments, he said this about NX1:
> ...


 
 if he compares it to the E5.... then how good can it be?


----------



## DMax99

From my memory it sounds better than the amp portion of the e17.

For under 50 bucks it really is a very good portable amp for the built and sound qualities


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well, looks like tool_nerd on eBay has become a total "tool" and bumped the price of NX1 up by $100.




_What a tool..........._


*Anyone thinking of buying avoid this seller at all costs, go through Deal Extreme or another source.*


----------



## DMax99

h20fidelity said:


> Well, looks like tool_nerd on eBay has become a total "tool" and bumped the price of NX1 up by $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We might need to start a group private message function where we can keep the hype a secret from the sellers.. Lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

dmax99 said:


> We might need to start a group private message function where we can keep the hype a secret from the sellers.. Lol


 


 All he's done is cut his own throat because no-one in their right mind will pay that, an increase of $10 - $15 maybe but not $100 ,then with shipping on top of $15 as well. He's just gone from selling "some" and possibly becoming the threads main supplier to selling "none."

 Luckily we have Deal Extreme which was "free shipping" with an order of $40.00.

 http://www.dx.com/p/topping-nx1-headphone-amplifier-for-mp3-mp4-cellphone-tablet-pc-black-294594#.U5QBjfmSySo





 tool_nerds shipping times were terrible anyway so it's for the best. Btw, mine has been shipped last week. (Deal Extreme) so I can give an estimate on shipping time from them. So far they've been fairly quick off the mark.


----------



## DJScope

Anyone here from Sydney? I would like to compare this thing to my E17 when one of you guys get it. I live in Merrylands.


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Anyone here from Sydney? I would like to compare this thing to my E17 when one of you guys get it. I live in Merrylands.




I'm in Sydney, we might be able to work something out. =)


----------



## peter123

dmax99 said:


> We might need to start a group private message function where we can keep the hype a secret from the sellers.. Lol




Lol!



h20fidelity said:


> All he's done is cut his own throat because no-one in their right mind will pay that, an increase of $10 - $15 maybe but not $100 ,then with shipping on top of $15 as well. He's just gone from selling "some" and possibly becoming the threads main supplier to selling "none."
> 
> 
> Luckily we have Deal Extreme which was "free shipping" with an order of $40.00.
> ...




Yeah, the wait is killing me. Mine was shipped May 19'th a and has still not even arrived at Norwegian custom.

I usually get stuff from China in about two weeks but its taken as long as five weeks sometimes so no new record yet.......


----------



## DMax99

peter123 said:


> Lol!
> Yeah, the wait is killing me. Mine was shipped May 19'th a and has still not even arrived at Norwegian custom.
> 
> I usually get stuff from China in about two weeks but its taken as long as five weeks sometimes so no new record yet.......




Yeah it took just over month for me to get it. He told me if I wanted quicker I should've paid more for the postage... Lol


----------



## peter123

Lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

peter123 said:


> Lol!
> Yeah, the wait is killing me. Mine was shipped May 19'th a and has still not even arrived at Norwegian custom.
> 
> I usually get stuff from China in about two weeks but its taken as long as five weeks sometimes so no new record yet.......


 


 I hope yours arrive soon Peter!.


----------



## peter123

Thanks, me too!


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> I'm in Sydney, we might be able to work something out. =)


 
  
 That would be great!
  
  


peter123 said:


> Lol!
> Yeah, the wait is killing me. Mine was shipped May 19'th a and has still not even arrived at Norwegian custom.
> 
> I usually get stuff from China in about two weeks but its taken as long as five weeks sometimes so no new record yet.......


 


dmax99 said:


> Yeah it took just over month for me to get it. He told me if I wanted quicker I should've paid more for the postage... Lol


  

 That is seriously a joke. Doesn't matter where in the world it's coming from, from the size of the package it shouldn't take longer than 4 weeks.


----------



## DMax99

Parcels from china can often take quite long to get to Australia. Exceptions are maybe smaller parcels or letters, but yeah.. It took longer than I expected


----------



## n05ey

h20fidelity said:


> I'm in Sydney, we might be able to work something out. =)




Sydney... For some reason I thought you were in Melbourne. If you ever want to listen to the nad hp50 let me know... I also will have my havi's again when they get re shipped if you haven't heard them already... Sorry all for the OT.


----------



## H20Fidelity

n05ey said:


> Sydney... For some reason I thought you were in Melbourne. If you ever want to listen to the nad hp50 let me know... I also will have my havi's again when they get re shipped if you haven't heard them already... Sorry all for the OT.


 

 Yes, on the Northen Beaches.

 Those NAD look nice, maybe we can work something out down the road.

 I might even consider sending my NX1 on a mini tour (Australia) in exchange for some impressions as from what DMax says (and others) it's a nice amp but the waiting times to get one are limiting the amount of impressions/feedback for the thread. No promises yet guys (I haven't even heard it yet) but it maybe something I'll consider.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> n05ey said:
> 
> 
> > Sydney... For some reason I thought you were in Melbourne. If you ever want to listen to the nad hp50 let me know... I also will have my havi's again when they get re shipped if you haven't heard them already... Sorry all for the OT.
> ...




That would be a pretty awesome idea. You'd be doing a huge favour for Topping, giving them more exposure and free advertising. If you bring them sales they might award you with something in the end. Just a thought. 

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.


----------



## FInixNOver

I've decided to jump on the bandwagon, and ordered myself the NX1 from DX. If all goes well, I'll be receiving it in the next 3 weeks or so.
 I'll give you my feedback once I get it.


----------



## Arvan

Does anyone of you who own this amp use it with an iPod classic? I would love to see a pictures of this combo "stacked" for size comparison


----------



## DJScope

arvan said:


> Does anyone of you who own this amp use it with an iPod classic? I would love to see a pictures of this combo "stacked" for size comparison


 
  
 Why don't you have a look yourself?
  
 Topping NX1 Deminsions 58mm x 90mm x 13.5mm
  
 iPod Classic Dimensions* *61.8mm x 103.5mm x 10.5mm


----------



## Arvan

djscope said:


> Why don't you have a look yourself?
> 
> Topping NX1 Deminsions 58mm x 90mm x 13.5mm
> 
> iPod Classic Dimensions* *61.8mm x 103.5mm x 10.5mm




Always nice to see how things look. I can get the measurements no problem sir.


----------



## DJScope

arvan said:


> Always nice to see how things look. I can get the measurements no problem sir.


 
  
 I'll tell you a trick that me and my mate used to do before we bought new phones. You get a piece of styrofoam, measure and and cut it to size and then have a feel of it. But we went further and actually loaded the foam with weights to make it weigh roughly the same and walked around with them for a few days to see how it feels. This was back when phones where the size of bricks, mind you.


----------



## heckofagator

These are now on Amazon for $43 with Prime, which means I cold receive in 2 days.  From those that have experience with this amp, are you pretty confident its at least worth that money for a beginner to try out their first amp?


----------



## bhazard

heckofagator said:


> These are now on Amazon for $43 with Prime, which means I cold receive in 2 days.  From those that have experience with this amp, are you pretty confident its at least worth that money for a beginner to try out their first amp?


 
 Hell yes.


----------



## ebrian

Still waiting on peter123's impressions with KC06 and Tenore and Havi Pro B3 original. 
  
 Has the donkey arrived yet?


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> Still waiting on peter123's impressions with KC06 and Tenore and Havi Pro B3 original.
> 
> Has the donkey arrived yet?




I'm waiting too so I'm afraid not


----------



## H20Fidelity

My NX1 arrived today, rather quick shipping times from Deal Xtreme. I think that's a total of 1 week, 2 days ago.

 The battery is deal flat so I'm letting it charge. 




 I'll pop in a little later when I've had some listening time.
  
o 1 week, 2 days ago


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> My NX1 arrived today, rather quick shipping times from Deal Xtreme. I think that's a total of 1 week, 2 days ago.
> 
> The battery is deal flat so I'm letting it charge.
> 
> ...


 
  

























  
 I think I'm more excited than you are!!!!
  
 Can't wait to hear your impressions of it. My main concern is soundstage and tonality (warm/cold).


----------



## H20Fidelity

I must say I'm quite impressed with the performance of NX1, its quite a detailed little amp, I find it rather neutral in tonal character maybe a fraction cool (bright) with a slight tilt in the low end and forward mid-range. There's no background hiss, nor any channel imbalance at low volumes with this unit. The soundstage is quite spacious with T-Peos H-300. I haven't put the amp into high gain yet. Low gain the power is more than likely focused for low impedance IEMs which works out well because you can make fine adjustments without blowing your ears out. It might lack a touch of refinement if I'm going to get fussy but for $40 like DMax said it's more than capable running from DX50 line out, clean and crisp. I think it's going to be worth peoples time trying out though let me run a few more IEM's and Full-size headphones then report back later on.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> I must say I'm quite impressed with the performance of NX1, its quite a detailed little amp, I find it rather neutral in tonal character maybe a fraction cool (bright) with a slight tilt in the low end and forward mid-range. There's no background hiss, nor any channel imbalance at low volumes with this unit. The soundstage is quite spacious with T-Peos H-300. I haven't put the amp into high gain yet. Low gain the power is more than likely focused for low impedance IEMs which works out well because you can make fine adjustments without blowing your ears out. It might lack a touch of refinement if I'm going to get fussy but for $40 like DMax said it's more than capable running from DX50 line out, clean and crisp. I think it's going to be worth peoples time trying out though let me run a few more IEM's and Full-size headphones then report back later on.


 
  
 Hmmm cold is something I try to steer away from. But I do love forward mids. 
  
 Do you have any other amps to compare this to?


----------



## peter123

h20fidelity said:


> I must say I'm quite impressed with the performance of NX1, its quite a detailed little amp, I find it rather neutral in tonal character maybe a fraction cool (bright) with a slight tilt in the low end and forward mid-range. There's no background hiss, nor any channel imbalance at low volumes with this unit. The soundstage is quite spacious with T-Peos H-300. I haven't put the amp into high gain yet. Low gain the power is more than likely focused for low impedance IEMs which works out well because you can make fine adjustments without blowing your ears out. It might lack a touch of refinement if I'm going to get fussy but for $40 like DMax said it's more than capable running from DX50 line out, clean and crisp. I think it's going to be worth peoples time trying out though let me run a few more IEM's and Full-size headphones then report back later on.


 
 Sounds great, my only question now is WHO KILLED MY DONKEY!!!!


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Sounds great, my only question now is WHO KILLED MY DONKEY!!!!


 
  
))
  
 my donkey just left the China  
  
 2014-06-11 09:18, Departure from outward office of exchange
  

  
  
 Hope yours will be landing in safe

  
  
  
 ...and I wish the situation won't be like this for us


----------



## peter123

Mine is most definitely on the last one


----------



## ebrian

Peter, at this rate I may just go with H20's impressions, order them from DX -- and get them before you!


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Hmmm cold is something I try to steer away from. But I do love forward mids.
> 
> Do you have any other amps to compare this to?


 
  
 I have Tralucent T1 here and JDS C421, T1 being more than x5 times the price and C421 being at least triple, regardless of that I'm really impressed with the sound coming out of this little thing. Like Dmax said the bass is punchy while the mids stay clean and detailed, especially vocals are crisp and have good extension.

 From what I remember it leaves amps like FiiO E6 far behind immediately punching up with E11, C&C BH. For my preferences with H-300 its a better pairing than Tralucent T1, though let's not get carried away just yet. It's just better synergy for H-300 because it seems to put the top heavy treble in line and allow higher volume before the rather cold H-300 leans out.

 I'll compare to the other amps down the road but this little thing can get up and go with my pure silver interconnect, DX50 and H-300. It's almost like Topping stole a few ideas from C&C namely the foot-print size of BH but at the same time making NX1 thinner. I don't like the power switch position because if you're using a right angle jack like I am with H-300 it gets in the way switching the amp on/off. Straight jacks would be no problem.

 I think DMax said he does prefer NX1 to C&C BH and can totally understand how that's possible. I was driving some full-size SHR440 on low gain no problems, switching back and forth between  DX50 headphone out and NX1 from line out I think I preffeer the more detailed NX1's forward mid-range.

 Another thing is even with H-300 I turn the amp up to about half the volume pot, it's rather relaxed until you lift the volume considerably I tend to listen to H-300 at about 50% 60%, but I'll get a better estimate on that when laying down late at night. When you get to about the last 25% (about 3/4) then it really throws on the power out. (This is in low gain)

 I'm really enjoying it and coming from amps like Tralucent T1 that's quite a task and think anyone should be good to go.


  


peter123 said:


> Sounds great, my only question now is WHO KILLED MY DONKEY!!!!


 

 Damn Pete! We'll need to send out a search party!


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> Peter, at this rate I may just go with H20's impressions, order them from DX -- and get them before you!


 
 I'm afraid that you're right about that.................


h20fidelity said:


> Damn Pete! We'll need to send out a search party!


 
 Please do! Maybe one of those submarines searching for MH370 could help out, as far as I know donkeys are not the best swimmers


----------



## ebrian

Just letting you guys know that the Topping NX1 on Deal Extreme is now $34.94, which is down by about $1.80 from what it was the last time I checked.  That's for the US/Canada site.  
  
 First amp here I come?


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> Just letting you guys know that the Topping NX1 on Deal Extreme is now $34.94, which is down by about $1.80 from what it was the last time I checked.  That's for the US/Canada site.
> 
> First amp here I come?


 
 Just rub it in......


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> I have Tralucent T1 here and JDS C421, T1 being more than x5 times the price and C421 being at least triple, regardless of that I'm really impressed with the sound coming out of this little thing. Like Dmax said the bass is punchy while the mids stay clean and detailed, especially vocals are crisp and have good extension.
> 
> From what I remember it leaves amps like FiiO E6 far behind immediately punching up with E11, C&C BH. For my preferences with H-300 its a better pairing than Tralucent T1, though let's not get carried away just yet. It's just better synergy for H-300 because it seems to put the top heavy treble in line and allow higher volume before the rather cold H-300 leans out.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That does sound very impressive. Let's see how it goes after a few hours of burn-in and your ears adjusting to it. PS. My offer to compare the NX1 to my E17 still stand if you want to give it a go one day. I don't really have money to burn to buy one myself, and frankly I'm really happy with the E17, but I would still like to audition this little thing just for future reference.


----------



## Doodier

@H20Fidelity How's the battery life? I was thinking about using it as a desk amp as well as portable one. Does it work while it's charging?


----------



## H20Fidelity

The battery time is quoted at 100 hours, actually 120 though mine only arrived today so cannot say for certain. There were members a few pages back already putting quite a few hours on in one charge. I haven't tested it while charging yet though I don't see why not. Doesn't say you can't.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

I hate carrying an amp along with me but it's so cheap my curiosity got the best of me. I hope DX donkeys are a fast breed.


----------



## H20Fidelity

For Australian members only there's 3 spots open for a one week demo of NX1. 

If you're an established member (preferably with some sales feedback) please contact me via PM to arrange this. In exchange for your one week demo impressions will be required or (and) comparisons to any amps you own.


----------



## bhazard

It's been over 3 weeks of daily usage, even leaving it on by accident for 8 hours at a time once, and I still haven't needed to charge it.
  
 I usually have good intuition, and I figured this would be very close or better than the C&C which I feel is overpriced, and the NX1 shows why. It's not perfectly transparent, but it leaves $35 amps in the dust.
  
 I almost jumped on the E12 $90 deal, but then I asked myself why? This thing does all that I need portable wise.


----------



## ebrian

bhazard said:


> It's been over 3 weeks of daily usage, even leaving it on by accident for 8 hours at a time once, and I still haven't needed to charge it.


 
 How do the KC06, Tenore and Havi perform for this amp?


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> How do the KC06, Tenore and Havi perform for this amp?




I'll let you know in four months when mine arrives


----------



## ebrian

peter123 said:


> I'll let you know in four months when mine arrives


 

 LOL.. I think bhazard had all 3, or did.  Maybe he's sold off some of them by now.


----------



## peter123

ebrian said:


> LOL.. I think bhazard had all 3, or did.  Maybe he's sold off some of them by now.




Yeah I know, just couldn't resist.


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> How do the KC06, Tenore and Havi perform for this amp?


 
 The swimming Donkey with my Tenore from Japan still hasn't brought it, otherwise the KC06, KC06A, Havi, and Dunu 2k all sound very, very good off my Nexus 5. Much better than without it.
  
 The slight bass emphasis, clear mids, and slight treble boost works well, except for some tracks that have too much treble as it is.


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> It's been over 3 weeks of daily usage, even leaving it on by accident for 8 hours at a time once, and I still haven't needed to charge it.
> 
> I usually have good intuition, and I figured this would be very close or better than the C&C which I feel is overpriced, and the NX1 shows why. It's not perfectly transparent, but it leaves $35 amps in the dust.
> 
> I almost jumped on the E12 $90 deal, but then I asked myself why? This thing does all that I need portable wise.


 
  
 Plus the NX1 is much more portable being about 3cm shorter and 1cm narrower.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yes, it's quite small, roughly the size of a credit card. (same as C&C BH)


 Here's some photo's of NX1 with DX50 (the rig I'm using at the moment with H-300)







  
  
 Brighter version for a size comparison next to iPod Touch 4G.


----------



## d marc0

Is it exactly the same size as the colorfly c3?


----------



## H20Fidelity

d marc0 said:


> Is it exactly the same size as the colorfly c3?


 


 Basically yes. I've put my DSLR away though, so it will be compact camera to the rescue.


----------



## d marc0

Perfect! Might just be the portable solution fo me...


----------



## BenF

Is there a detailed comparison between BH2 and NX1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

benf said:


> Is there a detailed comparison between BH2 and NX1?


 


 Not yet, though from a price to performance ratio it leaves BH2 behind no problem. I can say that with certainty.


----------



## BenF

h20fidelity said:


> Not yet, though from a price to performance ratio it leaves BH2 behind no problem. I can say that with certainty.


 

 I am more interested in technicalities. I am considering to buy something to use alongside E12, don't want to compromise too much on SQ.


----------



## peter123

@BenF

That's exactly my intended use as well (if I ever get it I'll let you know how it works).


----------



## polyrhythm

Couldn't help but notice this thread, how good can this $40 headphone amp be? Well I checked out the photos for the Topping NX-1 board and it seems a bit fishy. The specs claim it uses a TI opa1611. The 1611 has 8 pins yes? So why does the chip on the board have 16 pins? It can't be a TI 1611. Anyone?
  

  
 would it be more likely something like a TI614? don't know much about this stuff
  
 http://www.ti.com/product/LM614/description


----------



## DJScope

polyrhythm said:


> Couldn't help but notice this thread, how good can this $40 headphone amp be? Well I checked out the photos for the Topping NX-1 board and it seems a bit fishy. The specs claim it uses a TI opa1611. The 1611 has 8 pins yes? So why does the chip on the board have 16 pins? It can't be a TI 1611. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think maybe the TI1611 is the little tiny one up the top. 

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.


----------



## polyrhythm

> I think maybe the TI1611 is the little tiny one up the top.


 
  
  
 mmmmm, I count only 5 pins on that one and it seems to be on the USB power circuit.
  
 Honestly, I am pretty sure this thing does not use a TI OPA1611 from the look of these pics.


----------



## DJScope

polyrhythm said:


> > I think maybe the TI1611 is the little tiny one up the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its possible that it is on other side of the PCB. 

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.


----------



## DMax99

Lol I never really bothered to look at the specifications.. Just thought they were cheap enough to try and they sounded good. Better than the e11 and BH lol


----------



## peter123

I think how it sounds is more important than what parts that are used by that's just me


----------



## Arvan

peter123 said:


> I think how it sounds is more important than what parts that are used by that's just me


 
 Well that´s my opinion to.. A lot of mumbo jumbo snake oil is going on in this business.


----------



## H20Fidelity

For $40.00 this little thing actually sounds_ really_ good. There's a saying: _"don't knock it til you try it"_  The build quality is great, form factor, run times. It's a nifty little amp I must say.

 I've been running NX1 from Aune T1 line out this afternoon (Golden Lion tube on the DAC end) with SHR440, SHR940, ATH-M50. it gives the Aune T1 amp section a decent run.  The soundstage is actually wider on NX1 and separation rather clean, I also find the little amp has a certain timbre that comes out with vocals, really enjoyable sound.

 I feel NX1 definitely leans towards brighter sides of the spectrum however along with that is a good wack of detail and a very 'clear' presentation. I was speaking to someone on Instagram their impressions very much mirror mine and DMax. Well detailed very 'clear/clean'. I sure as hell don't remember an E5, E6 or E11 sounding like this little thing...

 There's x5 members touring an NX1 which starts this week (thanks to DMax). They'll be sheading further light on the subject as I believe judgment lies in hands on experience from a number of users. One of those members owns C&C BH and FiiO E11 so they'll give their opinion. I'm pretty sure I know what they're going to think.


----------



## xaddictionx

h20fidelity said:


> I have Tralucent T1 here and JDS C421, T1 being more than x5 times the price and C421 being at least triple, regardless of that I'm really impressed with the sound coming out of this little thing. Like Dmax said the bass is punchy while the mids stay clean and detailed, especially vocals are crisp and have good extension.
> 
> 
> From what I remember it leaves amps like FiiO E6 far behind immediately punching up with E11, C&C BH. For my preferences with H-300 its a better pairing than Tralucent T1, though let's not get carried away just yet. It's just better synergy for H-300 because it seems to put the top heavy treble in line and allow higher volume before the rather cold H-300 leans out.
> ...



Great impressions pairing with H300! Btw the link provided in the first post from eBay Australia indicates that the price is AUD100+?

*Edit: Just saw the correct link at USD34.


----------



## H20Fidelity

xaddictionx said:


> Great impressions pairing with H300! Btw the link provided in the first post from eBay Australia indicates that the price is AUD100+?
> 
> *Edit: Just saw the correct link at USD34.


 


 That seller was originally selling for $36.00 then put his price up by $100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do not buy from him. We're now sourcing NX1 from Deal Xtreme for around $40.00 shipped free.

 I actually changed the link this afternoon but you beat me to it. (it's fixed now) Mine took 1 week, 2 days to arrive (from Deal Xtreme)


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> That seller was originally selling for $36.00 then put his price up by $100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's the guy that put it up for auction starting from $10 and I was the only bidder and just as the auction was coming to a close he cancelled it. I was fuming! I could've got it for $20. Then he put it up as a "Buy it Now" item for $75. Don't buy from him. He's a scumbag!


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> That's the guy that put it up for auction starting from $10 and I was the only bidder and just as the auction was coming to a close he cancelled it. I was fuming! I could've got it for $20. Then he put it up as a "Buy it Now" item for $75. Don't buy from him. He's a scumbag!


 


 He did that to me too! Closed the auction! I placed a bid and he canceled it at about 13 hours left.

 The eBay policy is you can't close an auction once it drops under 12 hours and tool_nerd did exactly that to me!


----------



## Baycode

I bought mine from dx. Its interesting that the tracking info on 17track.net shows that the shipping origin is Switzerland and the carrier is Swiss Post. It should be here next week (I hope). Do dx.com has an office in Europe? I thougt that they ship from China before...


----------



## xaddictionx

h20fidelity said:


> That seller was originally selling for $36.00 then put his price up by $100. :rolleyes:  Do not buy from him. We're now sourcing NX1 from Deal Xtreme for around $40.00 shipped free.
> 
> 
> I actually changed the link this afternoon but you beat me to it. (it's fixed now) Mine took 1 week, 2 days to arrive (from Deal Xtreme)



Roger that! Deal extreme seems to be way better. With free shipping too! Totally worth the purchase. Thanks for the updates!


----------



## ClieOS

polyrhythm said:


> Couldn't help but notice this thread, how good can this $40 headphone amp be? Well I checked out the photos for the Topping NX-1 board and it seems a bit fishy. The specs claim it uses a TI opa1611. The 1611 has 8 pins yes? So why does the chip on the board have 16 pins? It can't be a TI 1611. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is most definitely not a TI OPA1611, as that is a SOIC8 chip and the one in NX1 is more like a SOIC16. Plus, they can't use OPA1611 anyway, since it is a single channel. Saying it is an OPA1612 (the dual channel version of OPA1611) will make more sense (though OPA1612 is still SOIC8).
  
 Anyway, I think along the way someone just made up the spec and everyone else just copied them without questioning. The actual spec of NX1 was never published, as far as I know. I can't even find it on Topping official site.
  
 Anyway. it looks to me like a Maxim chip.


----------



## polyrhythm

clieos said:


> It is most definitely not a TI OPA1611, as that is a SOIC8 chip and the one in NX1 is more like a SOIC16. Plus, they can't use OPA1611 anyway, since it is a single channel. Saying it is an OPA1612 (the dual channel version of OPA1611) will make more sense (though OPA1612 is still SOIC8).
> 
> Anyway, I think along the way someone just made up the spec and everyone else just copied them without questioning. The actual spec of NX1 was never published, as far as I know. I can't even find it on Topping official site.
> 
> Anyway. it looks to me like a Maxim chip.


 
  
 Yeah, definitely looks like the specs have been made up! (as on most sellers pages). If it is a maxim chip, would it be something like this solde at mouser?
  
 http://uk.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Maxim-Integrated/MAX13331GEE-V+/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuyaNrx2BHM4iCP5Bi2hfBPrtsMbgWwJIc%3d
  
 Anyway, I do agree with others comments stating that it is 'how it sounds' that is most important.
  
 I read somewhere someone was successfully driving 300ohm full size headphones with NX1, thoughts?
  
　

　Maximum output power100mW (RL=32Ω, THD+N=1%)　Maximum output voltage swing8.2Vpp
 Here is the official product page:
  
 http://www.tpdz.net/en/products.htm


----------



## DJScope

Ok guys, just to clarify.
  
 I've been in contact with Topping through email and they have confirmed that it is indeed their new product. However they have not added it to their website yet. 
 I've sent them another query about what is the actual opamp that is used in the NX1. You guys bring up a great point which needs to be clarified. Hopefully we'll get some answered very soon.
  
 In the end this does not compromise how we see the amp, or how the amp really sounds. But it wouldn't hurt to know what is really powering this little beast.


----------



## H20Fidelity

polyrhythm said:


> Yeah, definitely looks like the specs have been made up! (as on most sellers pages). If it is a maxim chip, would it be something like this solde at mouser?
> 
> http://uk.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Maxim-Integrated/MAX13331GEE-V+/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuyaNrx2BHM4iCP5Bi2hfBPrtsMbgWwJIc%3d
> 
> ...


 



 I'm actually driving 250ohm Beyer DT880 right now with it on high gain. About 10:00 on the volume dial for normal listening level.  It's a little champ.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> I'm actually driving 250ohm Beyer DT880 right now with it on high gain. About 10:00 on the volume dial for normal listening level.  It's a little champ.


 
  
 Any noticeable noise on high gain settings?


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Any noticeable noise on high gain settings?


 


 I switched over to Rhapsodio RDB Mini (low impedance hybrid IEM).

 On high gain there's a _tiny subtle hiss_ in the background when no music is playing regardless where the volume is (fully down etc)

 I'm talking pretty subtle though, Its well behaved. Low gain is silent. 

 Back to the Beyers.......


----------



## ClieOS

polyrhythm said:


> Yeah, definitely looks like the specs have been made up! (as on most sellers pages). If it is a maxim chip, would it be something like this solde at mouser?
> 
> http://uk.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Maxim-Integrated/MAX13331GEE-V+/?qs=sGAEpiMZZMuyaNrx2BHM4iCP5Bi2hfBPrtsMbgWwJIc%3d
> ...


 
  
 Could be, but Maxim makes quite a few of these chips and it is hard to say. Well, at least Topping is finally bother to update their website.
  
 Gain and power are two things. Getting loud doesn't always equal to a lot of power.


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> Could be, but Maxim makes quite a few of these chips and it is hard to say. Well, at least Topping is finally bother to update their website.
> 
> Gain and power are two things. Getting loud doesn't always equal to a lot of power.


 

 I think Its driving the 250ohm Beyers pretty well to be honest. Its smooth on the volume pot until about 12:00 then there's a lack of headroom until you reach about 2:00 (you can feel that), after 2:00 it throws the power on again.  Put it this way I can't max out the volume or it's honestly to loud and there's no stage compression. 

 We'll get some more members opinions, see what they can throw at it in the way of high loads.

 Maybe ClieOS will eventually need to buy one and check it out...........


----------



## ClieOS

Always a possibility...


----------



## Baycode

h20fidelity said:


> I think Its driving the 250ohm Beyers pretty well to be honest. Its smooth on the volume pot until about 12:00 then there's a lack of headroom until you reach about 2:00 (you can feel that), after 2:00 it throws the power on again.  Put it this way I can't max out the volume or it's honestly to loud and there's no stage compression.
> 
> 
> We'll get some more members opinions, see what they can throw at it in the way of high loads.
> ...





I think they will start to sweat under AKG K340 electrostat-dynamics  We'll see... 

My comparisions will be with E11, Double Buf634 opa powered Mini Head Signature and DV TH336se (I know last one wouldn't be fair).

Hope and wish they can drive Havi B3 Pro1 properly.


----------



## H20Fidelity

baycode said:


> *I think they will start to sweat under AKG K340 electrostat-dynamics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Your comment and all this talk about driving NX1 with high impedance cans remind me of a utube channel I discovered called Photonicinductions, where an individual pushes electrical equipment to it's absolute limits until it "pops" so he calls it.

 Kind of off-topic but you can check it out in the spoiler.

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









 Anyway as I always say, I'm but one member, the true evaluation of NX1 lies in the members hands.


----------



## DJScope

OK guys. Just got a reply from Topping. They confirm that the opamp is NOT the OPA1611 as stated. And they are contacting sellers to remove the false information. 
They won't tell me which opamp is being used because they don't want their competitors copying them. 

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.

--EDIT--

I've got news that there will be a NX2 and an NX3 on the way 


See the whole conversation with Topping themselves:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Thank you!

Unfortunately we did not has any social media accounts, I think we do quite little on publicity.
╮(╯▽╰)╭

--


Thanks and best regards
Hailin Huang
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUANGZHOU TOPPING ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY CO, LTD.
Tel:+86-020-37219489
Mob:+86-15800009791
Fax:+86-020-37219489
http://www.tpdz.net/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



At 2014-06-16 05:36:41, "Igor Rebenko"  wrote:

Very exciting! I will keep my eyes and ears open for the announcement! 
Does Topping have a Facebook page or any other social media accounts to keep up to date with the new?
Regards,
Igor Rebenko
On Jun 16, 2014 7:32 PM, =?UTF-8?B?6buE?=  wrote:


Thank you for understanding us!
We are consider adding this function to NX3 because we had already finish all design of NX2, but we are not allowed to talk about the product which had not announced.


--


Thanks and best regards
Hailin Huang
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUANGZHOU TOPPING ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY CO, LTD.
Tel:+86-020-37219489
Mob:+86-15800009791
Fax:+86-020-37219489
http://www.tpdz.net/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



At 2014-06-16 05:26:33, "Igor Rebenko"  wrote:

Haha! Fair enough. Thank you for clearing everything up. It was lots of help. The NX1 is a great little amplifier and for the price is completely unbeatable. 
Maybe the next version could have a bass boost function?
Keep up the great work. 
Regards,
Igor Rebenko
On Jun 16, 2014 7:22 PM, =?UTF-8?B?6buE?=  wrote:


Hello
Sorry I could not tell you what chip NX1 is using, because too many competitors are copying our products, in order to prevent them copy NX1, we erase the model of the chip and keep this as a business secrets
--
Thanks and best regards


Hailin Huang
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUANGZHOU TOPPING ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY CO, LTD.
Tel:+86-020-37219489
Mob:+86-15800009791
Fax:+86-020-37219489
http://www.tpdz.net/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



At 2014-06-16 05:16:24, "Igor Rebenko"  wrote:

Thank you for the information. Do you mind to tell me which opamp it is using?
Regards,
Igor Rebenko
On Jun 16, 2014 7:04 PM, =?UTF-8?B?6buE?=  wrote:


Hello
The information of amazon and ebay is incorrect, we did not use OPA1611 in NX1. We had found this problem 1 week ago and inform dealers to correct it. Thank you for telling us!

--


Thanks and best regards
Hailin Huang
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUANGZHOU TOPPING ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY CO, LTD.
Tel:+86-020-37219489
Mob:+86-15800009791
Fax:+86-020-37219489
http://www.tpdz.net/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



At 2014-06-15 07:27:21, "Igor Rebenko"  wrote:

Hi,


Thanks for your confirmation! 
I’m quite curious about the opamp IC that is used in the NX1. In the ads on Amazon and eBay it is stated in the pictures that the chip used is the TI OPA1611, but this chip is a single channel opamp. Also in the picture of the PCB of the NX1 it looks like the chip is a SOIC16 where the OPA1611 or even the dual channel OPA1612 are both SOIC8 chips. Could you clarify please?


Regards,


Igor Rebenko


From: amp2006@163.com
Sent: ‎Friday‎, ‎13‎ ‎June‎ ‎2014 ‎11‎:‎20‎ ‎AM
To: Igor Rebenko



Hi
NX1 is our new product and haven't add to our web yet.





--


Thanks and best regards
Hailin Huang
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GUANGZHOU TOPPING ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY CO, LTD.
Tel:+86-020-37219489
Mob:+86-15800009791
Fax:+86-020-37219489
http://www.tpdz.net/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



At 2014-06-13 05:50:20, "Igor Rebenko"  wrote:

Hi!


The Topping NX1 has been getting a bit of hype on Head-Fi for the past month or so. I was curious though, is this a genuine Topping product? Why I ask, is because it is not listed on you website. 


Link to the NX1:
http://www.dx.com/p/topping-nx1-headphone-amplifier-for-mp3-mp4-cellphone-tablet-pc-black-294594#.U5ogYcqSwpo


Regards,


Igor Rebenko


----------



## docentore

I went to dx.com to get it, temporalily sold out


----------



## Baycode

docentore said:


> I went to dx.com to get it, temporalily sold out


 
  
 Well if I were you I would send them an email and ask for restock...  Its interesting I found only one seller on Aliexpress (44USD) and 2 sellers on ebay starting at 129 USD  :/
  
 Edit: found one here (but 39.99USD): http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Amplifier-3-5mm-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-/181307924700


----------



## FInixNOver

docentore said:


> I went to dx.com to get it, temporalily sold out


 
 I ordered mine from DX on June 9th, I've been checking the order every day, but I didn't get a purchase update until today, and guess what?... 
  
 A new entry, dated 09-06-2014 08:55:51, saying "Order Processing - One or more of your items are temporarily out of stock."
 This really pisses me off!!
 I had stopped buying from DX, ever since they canceled a purchase, because all items in my list were out of stock (which there wasn't any mention of at the time of the purchase)... I opened an exception, to get this little gem, but I'm regretting it already! I realize they may have a bunch load of sales, but ultimately, they're doing a lousy job at stock management!!


----------



## stefu

I ordered from DX on June 12. It is saying "*Order is being processed.". *So I suppose it will say out of stock soon.... I'd really like to get it before July 18 as I'm traveling then.


----------



## ebrian

Oh no!  Mine says Order is being processed too!  Ordered June 12.  Arggh..
  
 Edit: What time did your order process?  Mine was at 6:21pm.


----------



## Aegentirony

Got mine today... Ok I'm not technical at all I just know what sounds good to me ... 
Ath M50's Sony nwz-E or Nokia 521 
The Sony on low gain is noticeably louder with not much sound quality change i can tell.. 
High gain... Ok now I can hurt my ears .. Exactly what I wanted .. Before I couldn't get it loud enough for my tastes. No, I dont hurt my ears and I can't have the topping at full volume with the player at full volume. For aha I got it for , its great and I'm satisfied we will see how long the battery lasts and longevity in some time . 
Peace


----------



## DMax99

Lol.. I also like the Hi gain better. Gives it a more oomph...! 

But don't hurt your ear too much. Don't want to go deaf and shorten your audiophile life.. Lol


----------



## DJScope

aegentirony said:


> Got mine today... Ok I'm not technical at all I just know what sounds good to me ...
> Ath M50's Sony nwz-E or Nokia 521
> The Sony on low gain is noticeably louder with not much sound quality change i can tell..
> High gain... Ok now I can hurt my ears .. Exactly what I wanted .. Before I couldn't get it loud enough for my tastes. No, I dont hurt my ears and I can't have the topping at full volume with the player at full volume. For aha I got it for , its great and I'm satisfied we will see how long the battery lasts and longevity in some time .
> Peace


 
  
 Be careful with your hearing mate! You don't want to make yourself deaf...


----------



## Baycode

aegentirony said:


> Got mine today... Ok I'm not technical at all I just know what sounds good to me ...
> Ath M50's Sony nwz-E or Nokia 521
> The Sony on low gain is noticeably louder with not much sound quality change i can tell..
> High gain... Ok now I can hurt my ears .. Exactly what I wanted .. Before I couldn't get it loud enough for my tastes. No, I dont hurt my ears and I can't have the topping at full volume with the player at full volume. For aha I got it for , its great and I'm satisfied we will see how long the battery lasts and longevity in some time .
> Peace


 
  
 Safe listening to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hearing Safety and Ear Health Thread (a diary of a ear health noob:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/723464/hearing-safety-and-ear-health-thread-a-diary-of-a-ear-health-noob#post_10640596


----------



## TomM

Did not buy the NX1 a few weeks ago, as this thread had just a few posts. I was waiting for additional comments.
  
 Put it aside for a while... And now, What, the price went up to about 130€ on Ebay Germany.
  
 Does anyone know, if this is just a temporary raise?


----------



## DJScope

tomm said:


> Did not buy the NX1 a few weeks ago, as this thread had just a few posts. I was waiting for additional comments.
> 
> Put it aside for a while... And now, What, the price went up to about 130€ on Ebay German.
> 
> Does anyone know, if this is just a temporary raise?




Don't buy it on eBay. Get it from Direct Express Online.


----------



## kozzie

Oh shucks...ordered from DX a few days ago and as others have reported
order is awaiting stock,


----------



## ebrian

Does it actually say that somewhere on the order that it is awaiting stock?  Mine still just says "*Order is being processed*".
  
 Edit: Just chatted with a "liveperson" aka "Violet".  Said the product is "unavailable".  Asked me if I wanted to choose another item instead.  I asked her why it said in stock at the time of ordering, didn't give a reason.  I asked how many people are on the waiting list, she said she didn't know.  They ship orders one by one.  I asked how many are coming in the next shipment, they don't know exactly but said they can find out from suppliers, except that it was 9pm their time. 
  
 I'll try again tonight (their morning).


----------



## FInixNOver

I received an email from DX today stating the following:
  
Thank you for your order XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX. Unfortunately we are currently awaiting restock on one or more of your items. If you would like to wait for the item, we thank you for your patience and apologize for the inconvenience. If you would like to change this item or cancel the order, please click here .
  
  
I guess I'll be waiting... Just hope it doesn't take too long...


----------



## DJScope

Chances are that you guys might even get the upgraded one IE. the unannounced NX2.


----------



## peter123

I really start to doubt that mine will ever show up. If there's no update during the weekend I'll file fore a refund. This really suck.

@Wokei 
Any news on yours?


----------



## ClieOS

DX is never known to offer a 'real time' service. You are in big mistake if you assumed someone somewhere is rushing to fulfill your order. The worst of my experience is almost a month, but it eventually will come nonetheless. It is not the place to order if you don't have the patience.


----------



## Doodier

peter123 said:


> I really start to doubt that mine will ever show up. If there's no update during the weekend I'll file fore a refund. This really suck.


 
  
 How long has it been? The last time I ordered something from DX it took them 5 weeks to deliver. They usually deliver the goods, even if they are on the slow side.


----------



## Baycode

I have been purchasing for nearly 5 years from dx and all the goods delivered.
   
But shipping is usually very slow (2 weeks - 5 weeks).

  
 They sometimes sell poor quality or knock-off items (or your shipment may lost in transit).
  
 But its a shame for them to sell the out of stock items for multiple buyers... This shows that the integrity between the store and the web system is slow (or poor).
  
 The best part, you can always have refund from them. They are good on that policy...


----------



## DJScope

You can't really complain about a site the sells everything cheaper than anywhere else. Everything I've order from there has arrived. Once it only took 2 weeks to come, other times it take 4-5 weeks. But if your paying less and not paying for postage, you shouldn't be expecting it to come quick. 
About things going out of stock thing. Even large companies sell more than what available or double book venues. You can't blame them, you do have a choice of refund. They're just a middle supplier like eBay. You don't blame eBay when a seller screws you over. Do you?

Sent from Moto G XT1033 w/ Faux kernel.


----------



## DJScope

Topping NX1 Australian Tour - DJScope  Firstly I'd like to thank @DMax99 for sending this awesome little portable headphone amplifier on a tour of Australia, and @H20Fidelity for helping out organise the event.
  
  
First Impressions 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 After waiting for almost a week to get this thing, it finally arrived today. It looks much smaller than what I imagined it and feels rock solid in my hand, about the same as the C&C BH. 
 So me and a mate from where I work sat down and had a musical intermission from doing what we were supposed to be doing, i.e. work. We took some notes on paper as we had our first impressions.
  
Setup (everything is played at high gain) 
Motorola RAZR HD and Moto G > Topping NX1 > Takstar Pro 80
Listening to "Sundream" by RUFUS (FLAC 16/44.1), "Desert Night" by RUFUS (FLAC 16/44.1) and "Machines Do Care" by Phonat (24/48)
  
My notes: 
High Extension/Air
Punchy bass - can be overwhelming
Warm
Some interference and fuzz
Volume pot noise
  
Friend's Notes: 
Crisp and forward highs
V Shaped
Punchy lows
Mids a bit suppressed
  
 After this I went on to listen to the NX1 for the rest of my work day and more when I got home. 
 Initially I did hear some intermittent interference or short buzzing randomly and noise when turning the volume pot but as the day progressed, the circuit got warm, the volume pot got looser and the buzzing and noise stopped. I haven't experience it since.
  

  
Sound This amp most definitely needs a burn in minimum of 1 hour before it starts to sound good. Either that, or my ears needed to adjust to it. It first sounds a bit rough in the highs and floppy in the lows, but after that the lows tighten up and the highs become much smoother. Once you get that out of the way you can actually get to know the amp and it's very transparent. So transparent that I could actually hear the background of the effects of some of RUFUS's samples. High's and lows are very forward and the mid's are not recessed but what it seems like is is that the signature is a tiny bit V shaped, not a lot, maybe 2-3db on both ends. Switching the gain to low setting feels like the frequency response is flattened out but become a little boring. All-in-all the NX1 is a pretty fun amp.
  
Soundstage The sound stage is good. It makes it maybe 10% wider than originally. But it suffers a bit from the highs and lows being a bit forward and some of the percussive elements which are put behind you are drowned out. You can hear them, but only if you listen for them specifically. But you cannot hear them at all without an amp. I picked this up by doing an A-B comparison with my Fiio E17 (using only the AUX in, EQ off, 6db gain setting). With the E17 the staging is noticeably wider but the sound signatures a worlds apart, E17 being warm and fun and the NX1 being cold and clear.
  
  
 This is what I have for now. I'll add more as the journey with the Topping NX1 continues over the next 6 days.
  
To be continued...


----------



## ebrian

DX is very ymmv.  I have had times when something arrived and I was shocked because of its speed, and I have had others where I honestly forgot what I'd ordered because it was so long ago.  FYI - aliexpress has it too, and it's still in stock but the price is higher, sitting at $45 USD.


----------



## peter123

doodier said:


> How long has it been? The last time I ordered something from DX it took them 5 weeks to deliver. They usually deliver the goods, even if they are on the slow side.


 
 I got mine from an eBay seller. Shipped four weeks ago and still no update on the tracking


----------



## DMax99

djscope said:


> Topping NX1 Australian Tour - DJScope
> 
> [rule]Firstly I'd like to thank @DMax99
> for sending this awesome little portable headphone amplifier on a tour of Australia, and @H20Fidelity
> ...





Thanks for the impression. Interesting how you find it sounds v-shaped.

Btw, do you have a dac or dap that has a line out? Because if you connect the NX1 straight to your phone's headphone out, you're "double" amping the sound. The internal amp of the Motorola can have some effect on the final sound out from the NX1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks for the Impressions DJScope!

 Be sure to give the battery a full charge tonight as there were reports of C&C BH dropping performance after multiple hours. I'm trying to pinpoint any drop in SQ with NX1.

 I must have got real lucky with my Deal Xtreme Order. From the time I paid it took 1 week, 2 days to my door, though I did order from the rather new 'Australia Direct' site. Actually I was relocated when I put the item in my cart if I remember rightly.

@peter123 You're going through what DMax did, same seller. It will take about a month or so from that tool_nerd seler (bad seller bad!)


----------



## peter123

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks for the Impressions DJScope!
> 
> Be sure to give the battery a full charge tonight as there were reports of C&C BH dropping performance after multiple hours. I'm trying to pinpoint any drop in SQ with NX1.
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I've waited as long as five weeks for packages from China on some rare occasions before. What bothers me is that there's no tracking update at all................


----------



## svyr




----------



## H20Fidelity

peter123 said:


> Yeah, I've waited as long as five weeks for packages from China on some rare occasions before. What bothers me is that there's no tracking update at all................


 


 I know what you mean mate, gets to a point you start losing interest, though hang in there. I reckon within 10 more days you'll have it.

 When DMax purchased his unit as the 'guinea pig sample' from your seller we actually thought it was lost and had forgotten about the thread completely.


----------



## DMax99

Yup lost at sea... Lol


----------



## Doodier

peter123 said:


> I got mine from an eBay seller. Shipped four weeks ago and still no update on the tracking


 
 Right, now I remember - you were the one who outbid me!


----------



## Baycode

doodier said:


> Right, now I remember - you were the one who outbid me!


 

 What did you curse Doodier at that moment?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   my firend is still waiting a donkey ...


----------



## SonnyA85

dmax99 said:


> Thanks for the impression. Interesting how you find it sounds v-shaped.
> 
> Btw, do you have a dac or dap that has a line out? Because if you connect the NX1 straight to your phone's headphone out, you're "double" amping the sound. The internal amp of the Motorola can have some effect on the final sound out from the NX1.


 
 Whilst your correct if he's got any sense he will be turning the volume of his headphone jack down as low as possible to keep it at a minimum.
  
 what's more distressing is that he is using a moto g, which is a great phone but very very cheap and won't have decent internals I imagine.
  
 From reviews on here it's probably the best portable amp you can buy for £20.
  
 I got mine from here
  
 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-UK-Stock-/400669802110?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item5d49c7fe7e
  
 maybe you guys should order from here?


----------



## DJScope

dmax99 said:


> Thanks for the impression. Interesting how you find it sounds v-shaped.
> 
> Btw, do you have a dac or dap that has a line out? Because if you connect the NX1 straight to your phone's headphone out, you're "double" amping the sound. The internal amp of the Motorola can have some effect on the final sound out from the NX1.


 
  
 Unfortunately no. The only sources I have is the Moto G, Fiio E17 which is warm. and the line out from PC. I haven't tried the PC line out yet. Will be listening to it all the day. 
 These are only first impressions and will most probably change as I get more accustomed to the sound.
 Double amping with the E17 as a DAC actually gives really enjoyable results. Very warm and sweet sounding vocals and it improves the soundstaging ever so slightly. 
  
  


sonnya85 said:


> Whilst your correct if he's got any sense he will be turning the volume of his headphone jack down as low as possible to keep it at a minimum.
> 
> what's more distressing is that he is using a moto g, which is a great phone but very very cheap and won't have decent internals I imagine.
> 
> From reviews on here it's probably the best portable amp you can buy for £20.


 
  
 The Moto G maybe cheap in price, it does not actually skimp out on any good components. The reason other phones are so expensive is because their profit margins are much higher. The only bad thing about the phone is the craptastic camera. The sound quality is actually very good, clear and quite flat when you turn all the sound settings off. When compare to the Motorola RAZR HD and the Samsung Galaxing Note, the Moto G definitely has the cleaner output, and even more gain and frequency extension both ways than the RAZR HD. I'm hoping that my wife's HTC One M7 comes back from the repairers before my trial ends so I can test it on that.
  
 And PS. I'm pretty sure you have to have the volume all the way up on the source to pick up every detail. Other wise you lose out on the small parts in the track. Yes you most probably amplify the noise but I've not had any noticeable background noise with the 2 phones and E17 when amplified with the NX1.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Found a seller today stocking NX1 for $42.30 on eBay.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable/271526210088?_trksid=p2046732.c100040.m2060&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140107095009%26meid%3D7746990479237228113%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D20140107095009%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D271526210088

 Considering DX you need to make up $40 for free shipping it might be worth someones time buying from above instead.

 At least we've found some more stock, possibly quicker turn around times.


----------



## ebrian

I think your DX is different from mine, there's no minimum price for free delivery to Canada.  I think I'll probably cancel my order from DX if I can find another seller close to $40 that ships to Canada (the one posted above does not).


----------



## H20Fidelity

ebrian said:


> I think your DX is different from mine, there's no minimum price for free delivery to Canada.  I think I'll probably cancel my order from DX if I can find another seller close to $40 that ships to Canada (the one posted above does not).


 


 Probably, the site I'm redirected to is this one: http://aud.dx.com/

 Little Australian flags flyin round n stuff.


----------



## SonnyA85

djscope said:


> Unfortunately no. The only sources I have is the Moto G, Fiio E17 which is warm. and the line out from PC. I haven't tried the PC line out yet. Will be listening to it all the day.
> These are only first impressions and will most probably change as I get more accustomed to the sound.
> Double amping with the E17 as a DAC actually gives really enjoyable results. Very warm and sweet sounding vocals and it improves the soundstaging ever so slightly.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You don't need to have the volume up. It's supposed to be used with a line out signal not an amped signal. The moto g also isn't cheap because of profit margins I know this because I have bought 3 of them as gifts (wife and in laws). It's cheap because it's a cheap phone. It's the best phone in the uk for £100. But it's not the best if you have £150 to spend (Nexus 4) or £250 (Nexus 5).
  
 It has a crap screen in comparison to those phones as well as RAM, camera, etc, etc.
  
 Volume should be low as possible to exclude the built in amp as much as possible.
  
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line_level
  
 Stick the volume on like 25% and use the portable amp.
  
 The nexus 5 cost me £350 iirc at launch so 3.5 times what the moto g costs and it's built in dac/amp produces a lot of noise and distortion when you use the top 3 notches on the volume level bar.
  
 Therefore on a phone which costs 3.5 times as much and has much better internals has a bad signal on the top 3 notches I wonder what a phone that costs nearly 1/4 of the price sounds like.
  
 The moto g is great for £100 but in no way should it be used in a test of sound quality for a portable amp unless you have the volume on it turned low as possible to mitigate the built in amp.


----------



## DJScope

sonnya85 said:


> You don't need to have the volume up. It's supposed to be used with a line out signal not an amped signal. The moto g also isn't cheap because of profit margins I know this because I have bought 3 of them as gifts (wife and in laws). It's cheap because it's a cheap phone. It's the best phone in the uk for £100. But it's not the best if you have £150 to spend (Nexus 4) or £250 (Nexus 5).
> 
> It has a crap screen in comparison to those phones as well as RAM, camera, etc, etc.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ok thanks for the info. I've been using the NX1 with the PC line out most of the time. It sounds a little bit clearer. I'll be doing the rest of my review once my time with the NX1 is up. So far my initial impression has changed. With much more further testing with an actual AB switch that works better than just changing the cables across I've been really surprised at the findings. But that will come in my review.
  
 Like I said earlier. The Moto G sounds better than the SG Note GT-N7000 which costed 4x more than the Moto G, but that is an ear comparison. I wonder if there are any RMAA tests done for the Note, N5 and the Moto G.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think I've found a terrific pairing for my NX1.

 I was going through my draws today and pulled out Yamaha PRO500's. I think this is where the amp shines for me, I've paired the amp up with my workhorse Studio V, seems to bring more detail and clarity than Studio alone along with a boost in dynamics and bass impact. Though like others describe still a nice clean sound. NX1 will sit well with warmer headphones or those who like a touch of brightness in their presentation.

_I kind of have this addiction where I must pair x1 IEM with x1 source and leave them tied together as a "rig" .After I make a combination they stay like that in draws. It's quite a bad fixation I've developed not un-similar to OCD where all my gear must have designated homes as rigs._ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's photo's of the rig they fit together nicely.


----------



## peter123

Just in case anyone wonders mine still haven't shown up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did, however, get a nice email from the seller telling me to be patient because shipping could take up to 6 weeks! At least that's some kind of reaction so I think I'll just wait for a bit longer before I start any claim.


----------



## ebrian

Yesterday I went on DX to check the status and their order tracking section was down!  So I went back to the online chat, and "Marina" said it would take 1-3 days to restock.  I'm quite sure she was lying, but that's okay.  I'll wait.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ebrian said:


> Yesterday I went on DX to check the status and their order tracking section was down!  So I went back to the online chat, and "Marina" said it would take 1-3 days to restock.  I'm quite sure she was lying, but that's okay.  I'll wait.


 


 When I spoke to DX they said they couldn't answer when stock would be available, however the service operator said check back in about 2 weeks. 

 I think 2-3 days is just to keep you checking. We can purchase from this eBay member but it's an extra $10.00.

 Maybe cancel and order there?

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1

 Still a good deal for under $50.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> Just in case anyone wonders mine still haven't shown up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Peter, don't pass the maximum time for filing a claim. Did you check their shipping policy? Usually these seller offers full refund if the item didn't arrive within 31 days.


----------



## bhazard

I originally got mine from radioddity.com when it was $40. $52 now there and Amazon.


----------



## 5bucks

Ok so here it is for $36.70
  
 http://www.deal-dx.com/deal-dx/viewitem/294594-topping-nx1-headphone-amplifier-for-mp3-mp4-cellphone-tablet-pc-black.html#.U6mFHLEuIeg
  
 But I've never heard of Deal-DX.com......anyone?????
  
 *****correction......it forwards you to the dx.com site******


----------



## heckofagator

I'm kicking myself for not jumping in at the lower price on Amazon


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Peter, don't pass the maximum time for filing a claim. Did you check their shipping policy? Usually these seller offers full refund if the item didn't arrive within 31 days.


 
 Yeah, shipping says it shuld be here no later than July 1'st so I should be fine. I've actuall got refunded a couple of times and a week or two later the stuff showed up. Good for me but not particulary fair to the seller so I'll wait a little longer. PayPal have never let me down so far


----------



## FInixNOver

ebrian said:


> Yesterday I went on DX to check the status and their order tracking section was down!  So I went back to the online chat, and "Marina" said it would take 1-3 days to restock.  I'm quite sure she was lying, but that's okay.  I'll wait.


 
  
 I've entered a chat session, a few minutes ago, with Marina (funny, they seem to have only one operator, or she's the only one who can speak english), and got the same answer as you. 1-3 days to restock.
  
 I'm also gonna wait a few more days to see how it goes, otherwise I'll cancel the order, and buy from ebay.


----------



## Baycode

My NX1 arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 First I have to say: These are good times for audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 I like to share some photos I took while un-boxing along with my initial impressions (before burn-in, impressions after 1-2 hours of listening):
  
 To my ears better than Fiio E11. No questions here for me.
  
 Better clarity. Slightly wider soundstage. Good layering.
  
 These 3 factors as well as no coloration to the sound are what I mainly look in an amp.
  
 Enough power for most of the portable cans/iems (IMO). Have to check this part and re-report.
  
 Small.
  
 Stated as 100 hours battery life. I am content even with the half of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good accessories (two elastic straps, 4 velcro adhesives, mini to mini jack, mini usb charging cable, user manual in English and Chinese)
  
 High-low gain switch.
  
 Durable housing, made of aluminum.
  
 Some jiggly sounds when shaken (I think the battery inside moves, can be fixed easily).
  
 Sounds very linear. No change on the actual freq signature of the source.
  
 I am happy for this purchase.
  
 No, no,  I am more than happy! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For the price (36 USD including shipping with tracking number) I couldn't be happier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Inside the package:

  
 Specs on the package:

  
 Package shell removed:

  
 Accessories and NX1 (on the mini interconnect it is stated as 28AWG wire Chengxing brand, jacks seems gold plated):

  
 Size comparison (phone is Samsung Galaxy S2):

  
 Top:

  
 Back:

  
 Side:

  
 Front:

  
 Bottom:

  
 Size comparison (On the S2):

  
 Size comparison (attached to Sansa Fuze):

  

  

  
 My previous experiences says that this amp will be even better after burn-in.


----------



## peter123

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My NX1 arrived today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 First I have to say: These are good times for audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
 I like to share some photos I took while un-boxing along with my initial impressions (before burn-in, impressions after 1-2 hours of listening):
  
 To my ears better than Fiio E11. No questions here for me.
  
 Better clarity. Slightly wider soundstage. Good layering.
  
 These 3 factors as well as no coloration to the sound are what I mainly look in an amp.
  
 Enough power for most of the portable cans/iems (IMO). Have to check this part and re-report.
  
 Small.
  
 Stated as 100 hours battery life. I am content even with the half of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good accessories (two elastic straps, 4 velcro adhesives, mini to mini jack, mini usb charging cable, user manual in English and Chinese)
  
 High-low gain switch.
  
 Durable housing, made of aluminum.
  
 Some jiggly sounds when shaken (I think the battery inside moves, can be fixed easily).
  
 Slightly boost on the both ends of the spectrum but not on to level of being a V shaped. Just very slightly. I have to burn and compare more in order to give better ideas on this....
  
 I am happy for this purchase.
  
 No, no,  I am more than happy! ! ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 For the price (36 USD including shipping with tracking number) I couldn't be happier! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Inside the package:

  
 Specs on the package:

  
 Package shell removed:

  
 Accessories and NX1 (on the mini interconnect it is stated as 28AWG wire Chengxing brand, jacks seems gold plated):

  
 Size comparison (phone is Samsung Galaxy S2):

  
 Top:

  
 Back:

  
 Side:

  
 Front:

  
 Bottom:

  
 Size comparison (On the S2):

  
 Size comparison (attached to Sansa Fuze):

  

  

  
 My previous experiences says that this amp will be even better after burn-in.

Edited by Baycode - Today at 3:14 pm


  
 Great impressions Baycode, makes me wanting mine even more.
  
 How does it sound with the B3's ?


----------



## Baycode

I will inform you on this @peter123. ATM I have only 2 cans and 1 iem with me, but not Havi  :/


----------



## peter123

@Baycode

Thank you.

It sucks being without Havi


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> @Baycode
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> ...




@peter123
 Certainly!   :/  ( 

(I have to confess my feelings: I didn't know I would miss an iem while being without it)


----------



## DJScope

baycode said:


> My NX1 arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm glad you picked up on the slight "V shapedness". I'm not the only one going crazy here. xD
 I think that it's maybe a 2-3db boost on both ends. Quite hard to pinpoint because it's so subtle and much more noticeable on some tracks.


----------



## bhazard

djscope said:


> I'm glad you picked up on the slight "V shapedness". I'm not the only one going crazy here. xD
> I think that it's maybe a 2-3db boost on both ends. Quite hard to pinpoint because it's so subtle and much more noticeable on some tracks.


 
 Its a very slight boost. Almost not even noticeable.


----------



## DJScope

Topping NX1 Australian Tour - DJScope  Firstly I'd like to thank @DMax99 for sending this awesome little portable headphone amplifier on a tour of Australia, and @H20Fidelity for helping out organise the event.
  
  
 


Spoiler: First Impressions - Previously Posted



First Impressions 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
 After waiting for almost a week to get this thing, it finally arrived today. It looks much smaller than what I imagined it and feels rock solid in my hand, about the same as the C&C BH. 
 So me and a mate from where I work sat down and had a musical intermission from doing what we were supposed to be doing, i.e. work. We took some notes on paper as we had our first impressions.
  
Setup (everything is played at high gain) 
Motorola RAZR HD and Moto G > Topping NX1 > Takstar Pro 80
Listening to "Sundream" by RUFUS (FLAC 16/44.1), "Desert Night" by RUFUS (FLAC 16/44.1) and "Machines Do Care" by Phonat (24/44.1)
  
My notes: 
High Extension/Air
Punchy bass - can be overwhelming
Warm
Some interference and fuzz
Volume pot noise
  
Friend's Notes: 
Crisp and forward highs
V Shaped
Punchy lows
Mids a bit suppressed
  
 After this I went on to listen to the NX1 for the rest of my work day and more when I got home. 
 Initially I did hear some intermittent interference or short buzzing randomly and noise when turning the volume pot but as the day progressed, the circuit got warm, the volume pot got looser and the buzzing and noise stopped. I haven't experience it since.
  

  
Sound This amp most definitely needs a burn in minimum of 1 hour before it starts to sound good. Either that, or my ears needed to adjust to it. It first sounds a bit rough in the highs and floppy in the lows, but after that the lows tighten up and the highs become much smoother. Once you get that out of the way you can actually get to know the amp and it's very transparent. So transparent that I could actually hear the background of the effects of some of RUFUS's samples. High's and lows are very forward and the mid's are not recessed but what it seems like is is that the signature is a tiny bit V shaped, not a lot, maybe 2-3db on both ends. Switching the gain to low setting feels like the frequency response is flattened out but become a little boring. All-in-all the NX1 is a pretty fun amp.
  
Soundstage The sound stage is good. It makes it maybe 10% wider than originally. But it suffers a bit from the highs and lows being a bit forward and some of the percussive elements which are put behind you are drowned out. You can hear them, but only if you listen for them specifically. But you cannot hear them at all without an amp. I picked this up by doing an A-B comparison with my Fiio E17 (using only the AUX in, EQ off, 6db gain setting). With the E17 the staging is noticeably wider but the sound signatures a worlds apart, E17 being warm and fun and the NX1 being cold and clear.
  
  
 This is what I have for now. I'll add more as the journey with the Topping NX1 continues over the next 6 days.
  
To be continued...


    
  
  
  
One week later... Some words: Originally I was going to change what is written in my first impressions, but I decided to leave it as is and just expand on my experience.
 The review will be based upon using the NX1 as it is designed for, i.e. an extremely affordable portable headphone amplifier, specifically using affordable closed back headphones, though I will also add my impressions from the other gear I tried thanks to @Xtralglactic.
  
  
 Most of my week with NX1 was spent at work with me using nothing but the NX1 powered by the line-out from my work PC. The PC I have at work is a pretty good setup and is surprisingly well grounded, unlike my PC at home. This made for some prolonged listening sessions totalling to about 50 hours in total. Listening to mostly FLAC and a couple of albums in 320kbps. Because I was at work I did not have the luxury of analysing everything I listened to, but the time spent was enjoyable and not fatiguing at all.
  
 When I got home is where I made most of my analysis. I made a simple input/output switch to test things properly. The circuit below:
  

  
  
  
 This switch made AB'ing much more accurate and the findings were actually quite surprising to me. This is what I found using the AB switch:

My Moto G actually sounds clearer than the line-out from my PC because of the terrible grounding.
The NX1 is actually louder than the E17 when used through only the AUX amp section of the E17 on 12db gain and volume maxed out (though the E17 when used as a DAC/amp will blow your ears out)
The NX1 and E17 sound Identical when you set the E17 treble and bass EQ setting to 2db boost, which actually proved to me that the NX1 is in fact a little bit V-shaped. (just a tad)
Soundstage on the NX1 is amazing and equals the E17 even through the DAC section.
  
  
The Review:   Sound This little amp is definitely punching above it's weight class, literally. It sounds pretty transparent. Not cold or warm, but truly neutral. The boosted highs and lows gives it a fun and punchy signature with crisp and somewhat airy highs. I wish I could say more about the highs but my ears cannot hear above 15kHz, so my description of highs is mid highs only. This amp greatly compliments other flattish cans but can be a bit too much when paired with dark or bright cans.
 Mids are good and clear, and even with the boosted highs and lows they don't feel like they're pushed away. 
  
 I love it when you can hear imperfections and background noise from recordings. Some say that this is from bad mastering but I think it makes the recording unique. This amp definitely picks these up and this give me a huge smile on my face.
  
 Comparing it to the E11 which would be it's direct competitor. This comparison is not even close. The E11 has a dark signature, bloated bass and crunchy highs. Listening to Mariah Carey sounds like she's got a sore throat. The NX1 wins in every aspect by a large margin.
  
Soundstage The sound stage is just "WOW!". On the Takstar Pro 80s the sound stage is wide and deep, this is the same with the DT770 Pro 250Ohm. But even more surprising is using it with the Senns HD650, I couldn't believe what I was hearing. The soundstage goes deeper than normal and somewhat sounds unnatural but truly spectacular. This amp compliments open headphones with lots of imaging more than anything.
  
EMI Most of the time this is not a problem, but when paired together with a mobile phone you get intermittent buzzing and short static comes on randomly. This is definitely not a deal breaker.
  
Background This thing is dead silent when turned all the way up.
  
Power As you might have noticed that I mentioned the Beyer DT770 Pro and the Senns HD650. Yes! It can power these somewhat hard to drive cans. The bass is not very controlled though. But it sounds very nice. Two thumbs up from me in terms of power.
  
Battery Topping states that it has a working time of 100 hours under one charge. I charged it to full on the first day because it died pretty much in the first 10 minutes of me using it because someone didn't charge it before posting it. Not pointing fingers at no one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But after the full charge it has been working this whole time. It's kind of hard to track usage but because it is a class A amplifier, it should be constantly draining energy when on. Battery is good!
  
Final Words This amp impressed me, A LOT. Its size, its power, its signature and its soundstage are outstanding for a $100 portable amplifier, but for ~$40 it's an absolute steal. It just feels like someone forgot to carry a 1 when calculating its cost. It's not without faults, but for the price, who cares! 
  
 At the final 3 days of my having it, I didn't use it until today to refresh my memory. The only reason for that is because my E17 has a DAC which makes the sound a lot clearer and the bass more controlled. But this should not take anything away from the NX1. The E17 is $140, $100 more than it. 
  
 If you are on a strict budget of under $100 then the NX1 is definitely the way to go. You can pair it with a decent DAC for $60 like the SMSL M2 or the Stoner Acoustic UD110 (if you can find a way to get one) and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Awesome write up DJScope. Big kudos to you.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> Awesome write up DJScope. Big kudos to you.


 
  
 Thanks mate!


----------



## Baycode

Good job @DJScope  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like the idea of using that AB switch too.


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Good job @DJScope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1, great work @DJScope!


----------



## DJScope

baycode said:


> Good job @DJScope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I am actually going to be making an AB switch to go on the tour with the NX1. In the hopes that it will make it's way around to @DMax99 as a thank you gesture. Also so that everyone on the tour can utilise it for their own comparisons.
  
 This one is going to be made from an Eclipse mint tin. I've tried making it 2 times out of 2 different plastic boxes which just exploded in the process of drilling the holes so I went out and bought a tin for a 3rd try.


----------



## Baycode

NX1's specs says upper limit for HP's is 300 ohm...
  
 I don't know how, but this little fella is driving the 400 ohm  AKG K340 Electrostat-Dynamic hybrid headphone without any noticeable problems so far (on high gain, volume nearly max).
  
 I compare the sound quality of NX1 with Darkvoice TH336SE tube amp, not a huge difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 What is this? 36 USD amp holding it against the 360 USD (incl. shipping) tube amp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Is this joke or something?
  
 Anyone who has this NX1 could kindly compare it to their more expensive products?
  
 Otherwise I may think that I have defective tube (tubes)  :/    "...or the NX1 deserves much more attention!"


----------



## FInixNOver

Got tired of waiting for DX.com!!
 I've submitted a request to cancel the order, and ordered one from ebay instead.
  
 For EU users interested:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/161267784358?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#shpCntId
  
 26.95€ w/free shipping in the European Community.


----------



## stefu

finixnover said:


> Got tired of waiting for DX.com!!
> I've submitted a request to cancel the order, and ordered one from ebay instead.
> 
> For EU users interested:
> ...


 
 Thanks! I did the same, I wish I saw it earlier, I'd love to have it before the end of the next week, before my trip. Right now I use Little Dot MkI+, which has quite good SQ, but noise floor is quite high with sensitive IEMs. I hope NX1 will be better in this area and not worse in SQ.


----------



## DJScope

baycode said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Indeed. At 100mW @ 32Ohm would mean that that is should get about 20mW at 150Ohm. It just doesn't make any sense. Maybe Topping has put in some kind of "Magic" opamp in there.


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Indeed. At 100mW @ 32Ohm would mean that that is should get about 20mW at 150Ohm. It just doesn't make any sense. Maybe Topping has put in some kind of "Magic" opamp in there.


 


 Yeah, like I said with 250ohm DT880 I felt NX1 was driving them fairly adequately on high gain. More than substantial.

 I don't know about other owners but I really enjoy my NX1. It's proving to be a great little investment (and sooo cheap)

 I want to monitor the power though after many hours have been put on to see if there's a drop in performance say after 30-50 hours.


----------



## bhazard

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, like I said with 250ohm DT880 I felt NX1 was driving them fairly adequately on high gain. More than substantial.
> 
> I don't know about other owners but I really enjoy my NX1. It's proving to be a great little investment (and sooo cheap)
> 
> I want to monitor the power though after many hours have been put on to see if there's a drop in performance say after 30-50 hours.


 
 Nope. I'm going almost a month strong at 70+ hours. Still haven't needed to recharge, still no power drop.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> Nope. I'm going almost a month strong at 70+ hours. Still haven't needed to recharge, still no power drop.


 


 I was changing cables around the other night and felt like it was straining at one stage. I was unsure so I topped mine up.

 I've found using the stock cable that comes with the amp pretty decent and tidy. 

 Btw: If you're already near a full charge (say 2 weeks) the NX1 will top up in about 30-40 minutes.

 Like with BH I'll tend to charge mine before it goes flat rather than let it drain. Probably about 1/2 way.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, like I said with 250ohm DT880 I felt NX1 was driving them fairly adequately on high gain. More than substantial.
> 
> I don't know about other owners but I really enjoy my NX1. It's proving to be a great little investment (and sooo cheap)
> 
> I want to monitor the power though after many hours have been put on to see if there's a drop in performance say after 30-50 hours.


 
  


bhazard said:


> Nope. I'm going almost a month strong at 70+ hours. Still haven't needed to recharge, still no power drop.


 
  
 After around 50 hours I didn't notice any drop in current.
  
  
  
  


h20fidelity said:


> I was changing cables around the other night and felt like it was straining at one stage. I was unsure so I topped mine up.
> 
> I've found using the stock cable that comes with the amp pretty decent and tidy.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 It's good practice with Lithium batteries not to let them drain completely. Actually it is better for longevity to charge the battery more often then not.


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> It's good practice with Lithium batteries not to let them drain completely. Actually it is better for longevity to charge the battery more often then not.


 

 I agree.


----------



## TomM

...


----------



## TomM

> For EU users interested:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161267784358?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649#shpCntId
> 
> 26.95€ w/free shipping in the European Community.


 
  
  
  
 Thanks a lot!
 I ordered one immediately. 
 Looking forward to get it (within about 3 weeks


----------



## Supergen2

I have been following this thread with interest. I have a question for nx1 owners about pairing this amp with a BA type IEM. I own a zero audio carbo doppio.


----------



## DJScope

supergen2 said:


> I have been following this thread with interest. I have a question for nx1 owners about pairing this amp with a BA type IEM. I own a zero audio carbo doppio.


 
  
@Xtralglactic has the Sony XBA-3 i think. He can help you out with that question.


----------



## ebrian

AliExpress has it for about $10 more than I paid DX, but as you guys know DX isn't happening.  Do you guys think it would be worth making the switch?  From my experience the shipping speed of AE vs DX is pretty much the same (slow as hell).


----------



## ermeda

Hi,
Just found this in Italian Ebay, looks like shipping across all Europe:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/151192433977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

PS:still not purchased ...jet


----------



## FInixNOver

ermeda said:


> Hi,
> Just found this in Italian Ebay, looks like shipping across all Europe:
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/151192433977?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> ...


 
  
  


finixnover said:


> Got tired of waiting for DX.com!!
> I've submitted a request to cancel the order, and ordered one from ebay instead.
> 
> For EU users interested:
> ...


 
  
 You can get this one, 1€ cheaper than the one in your link, and they ship from the same country


----------



## peter123

So I contacted the eBay seller about mine today and he came back with a prompt reply suggesting a full refund and new payment from me if it eventually shows up. Very polite and well written english so maybe he's just a victim of bad postal service after all.
  
 Sucks if I don't get it but al least I don't lose any money...............................


----------



## Baycode

Sorry to hear that Peter but eventually you'll be getting the refund and thats good... 

NX1 became a standart part of my rig... It's even better sounding after burn in. It does not only bested E11, but also my beloved MiniHead Signature amp made with finest parts and double BurrBrown 227 opamp's (each opamp is for one channel).


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Sorry to hear that Peter but eventually you'll be getting the refund and thats good...
> 
> NX1 became a standart part of my rig... It's even better sounding after burn in. It does not only bested E11, but also my beloved MiniHead Signature amp made with finest parts and double BurrBrown 227 opamp's (each opamp is for one channel).


 
 I guess I'll wait a week or two more and if it doesn't show up I 'll order a new one from another place. By the impressions it shouldn't be a problem to pay $50 for it if necessary.


----------



## ermeda

finixnover said:


> You can get this one, 1€ cheaper than the one in your link, and they ship from the same country




Unfortunately he doesn't sent to Italy...

Thanks anyway


----------



## FInixNOver

ermeda said:


> Unfortunately he doesn't sent to Italy...
> 
> Thanks anyway


 
 OOhhhh.... Didn't know about that...
 Yours is still a good deal though.


----------



## ermeda

Yes it is.
Anyway I am just trying to decide between this amp and and I Fiio 18(that is a DAC also but...really more expensive).
My environment is a Note 1 and a Galaxy S3 paired with sennheiser HD 449...really can't decide


----------



## FInixNOver

ermeda said:


> Yes it is.
> Anyway I am just trying to decide between this amp and and I Fiio 18(that is a DAC also but...really more expensive).
> My environment is a Note 1 and a Galaxy S3 paired with sennheiser HD 449...really can't decide


 
 To be honest, this will be my first amp, and although I've read about the definition of DAC, I still don't know what really is the advantage of having one, and how it works exactly (but I'll have to read more about it, I guess).
 It's like they say... If you never had one, you won't miss it, right?
  
 I'm sure someone else will be able to give a useful advice. @DJScope has an E17, and he wrote about it in his review...


----------



## DJScope

finixnover said:


> To be honest, this will be my first amp, and although I've read about the definition of DAC, I still don't know what really is the advantage of having one, and how it works exactly (but I'll have to read more about it, I guess).
> It's like they say... If you never had one, you won't miss it, right?
> 
> I'm sure someone else will be able to give a useful advice. @DJScope
> has an E17, and he wrote about it in his review...




The ironic thing about that is you do have a DAC, you probably have several of them! You cannot listen to digital audio files without a DAC (digital to analogue converter). Your PC, phone, tablet and even TV has one. The trick is to have a decent DAC. Most devices suffer from having a bad amplifier and no line out to bypass that amplifier. This is why you would buy a separate DAC which allows you to use your own amplifier, or amplifiers, as you wish. Usually the difference between different good DACs is not audible, this is why most people say the one DAC is really all you need. Which I absolutely agree. I bought the E17 because it kills two birds with one stone, that is having a good DAC and having a good dual amp setup. But you can have them separate, but this makes it not very portable when you are forced to carry around 3 devices to get decent audio.


----------



## Supergen2

djscope said:


> @Xtralglactic
> has the Sony XBA-3 i think. He can help you out with that question.



Thanks for your help. I will send a pm to him.


----------



## DJScope

All finished. Third times a charm!


----------



## xaddictionx

djscope said:


> All finished. Third times a charm!



o.0 what is that?


----------



## DJScope

xaddictionx said:


> o.0 what is that?


 
  
 It's an AB switch. Similar to the one I used in my review.


----------



## xaddictionx

djscope said:


> It's an AB switch. Similar to the one I used in my review.



oh. it does look really nice!  very creative design there!


----------



## FInixNOver

djscope said:


> The ironic thing about that is you do have a DAC, you probably have several of them! You cannot listen to digital audio files without a DAC (digital to analogue converter). Your PC, phone, tablet and even TV has one. The trick is to have a decent DAC. Most devices suffer from having a bad amplifier and no line out to bypass that amplifier. This is why you would buy a separate DAC which allows you to use your own amplifier, or amplifiers, as you wish. Usually the difference between different good DACs is not audible, this is why most people say the one DAC is really all you need. Which I absolutely agree. I bought the E17 because it kills two birds with one stone, that is having a good DAC and having a good dual amp setup. But you can have them separate, but this makes it not very portable when you are forced to carry around 3 devices to get decent audio.


 
  
 So, if I understand correctly, a standalone DAC, or a DAC/Amp combo, will connect to the source's digital output (usually USB, right?), and then convert the signal to analog, while doing it better than the source's inbuilt DAC. It also has the ability to send commands back to the source, like music controls.
 To sum up, if you are used to a particular sound signature, and wish to keep it across your devices (the ones that allow for the DAC to be connected to anyways), you should get a DAC. This leads me to another question: Is is possible to connect a DAC to any kind of source?


----------



## BatFi

dmax99 said:


> With the NX1, *the vocal and instruments are much more forward* than the BH. So that makes it sound a bit more detailed. However, *the soundstage sounds quite narrow* compared to the BH and because of that *the 3d image also doesn't sound as good* as the BH. *So you're trading off the soundstage for the forward mids and local.* _[sic]_
> 
> [snip]
> 
> It's still early days, perhaps by listening to it more, I might grown to like them and start to enjoy *the good sounding mids* and not pay too much attention to *the congestion (narrow soundstage)*.








gfinlayson said:


> It's fairly neutral in presentation, maybe *a touch forward in the mids*, with good detail. Breadth and depth of soundstage isn't bad at all. *It doesn't quite have the transparency of the tube amp or the same level of three-dimensionality* (the layering of the vocals in the intro isn't as well defined) but then I'd be pretty disappointed with my HD83 if it did.








h20fidelity said:


> I must say I'm quite impressed with the performance of NX1, its quite a detailed little amp, I find it rather *neutral* in tonal character maybe a fraction cool (bright) *with a slight tilt in the low end and forward mid-range*.








bhazard said:


> The slight *bass emphasis*, clear mids, and *slight treble boost* works well, except for some tracks that have too much treble as it is.







djscope said:


> The sound stage is good. It makes it maybe 10% wider than originally. But it suffers a bit from the highs and lows being a bit forward and some of the percussive elements which are put behind you are drowned out.







baycode said:


> *Slightly boost on the both ends of the spectrum but not on to level of being a V shaped*. Just very slightly.







djscope said:


> I'm glad you picked up on the slight *"V shapedness"*. I'm not the only one going crazy here. xD
> I think that it's maybe a *2-3db boost on both ends*. Quite hard to pinpoint because it's so subtle and much more noticeable on some tracks.








djscope said:


> *V Shaped*
> *Mids a bit suppressed*
> 
> [snip]
> ...






I don't understand. Which is it? Forward mids and narrow soundstage, or V shaped and wide, or neutral?


----------



## DJScope

finixnover said:


> So, if I understand correctly, a standalone DAC, or a DAC/Amp combo, will connect to the source's digital output (usually USB, right?), and then convert the signal to analog, while doing it better than the source's inbuilt DAC. It also has the ability to send commands back to the source, like music controls.
> To sum up, if you are used to a particular sound signature, and wish to keep it across your devices (the ones that allow for the DAC to be connected to anyways), you should get a DAC. This leads me to another question: Is is possible to connect a DAC to any kind of source?


 
  
 The digital signal does not get coloured like it does with amps, so will always be exactly what it's supposed to sound like. That's why different DACs will all sound the same. Getting a decent DAC which can do 24/192 makes it future proof for a looooong time.
 Sending commands back is a gimmicky sort of feature but a welcome feature which is device specific like on the Fiio E18.
 My E17 has 3 types of SPDIF inputs: coaxial (RCA), optical and USB. This makes it able to it's thing on most devices, old and new. Because the E17 has it's own DAC and amp combo, you'll always get the same sound signature regardless of the device it gets its digital signal from.


----------



## H20Fidelity

batfi said:


> I don't understand. Which is it? Forward mids and narrow soundstage, or V shaped and wide?


 


 I think what you're seeing there is a variation between high and low gain.

 High gain tends to bring the mids forward. The soundstage isn't narrow with my gear.


----------



## DJScope

batfi said:


> I don't understand. Which is it? Forward mids and narrow soundstage, or V shaped and wide, or neutral?


 
  
 HAHA! Different ears is what it is! xD
  
 You have to take reviews with a pinch of salt.


----------



## Baycode

I had no problems with soundstage. Its great IMO. Also amp became more transparant after some couple of hours burn-in. It became a standart gear for me now.


----------



## BatFi

h20fidelity said:


> I think what you're seeing there is a variation between high and low gain. High gain tends to bring the mids forward.




But you said:






h20fidelity said:


> I must say I'm quite impressed with the performance of NX1, its quite a detailed little amp, I find it rather neutral in tonal character maybe a fraction cool (bright) with a slight tilt in the low end and *forward mid-range*. There's no background hiss, nor any channel imbalance at low volumes with this unit. The soundstage is quite spacious with T-Peos H-300. *I haven't put the amp into high gain yet*.




This is so confusing :confused_face_2:


----------



## H20Fidelity

batfi said:


> But you said:


 


 Yup, that's what I said. High gain brings them forward more than low gain, actually quite bit more.


----------



## BatFi

But you and others say that it has forward mids even in low gain (so, forward mids in both low and high gain), whereas others speak of a V shaped signature with boosted bass and treble. How can both be true? How am I supposed to decide if that amp is for me or not? I'm super confused. Maybe someone could do one of those RIAA measurements?


----------



## gfinlayson

There's always going to be a large degree of subjectivity with reviews and each is going to be coloured by personal taste and the equipment being used as a reference. At the cost of the NX1, I'd say take a punt and try it. If it's not for you, sell it on eBay and lose maybe the cost of a beer......


----------



## Supergen2

I have ordered the nx1 after reading this thread. It will be my first amp.


----------



## DMax99

supergen2 said:


> I have ordered the nx1 after reading this thread. It will be my first amp.




Good choice. You won't regret it. It's awesome value for the quality. I wish these were around when I bought the e11 as my first amp


----------



## DJScope

supergen2 said:


> I have ordered the nx1 after reading this thread. It will be my first amp.


 
  


dmax99 said:


> Good choice. You won't regret it. It's awesome value for the quality. I wish these were around when I bought the e11 as my first amp


 
  
 It is definitely the best starter amp available. Better than anything under the $80 price range.


----------



## BatFi

gfinlayson said:


> There's always going to be a large degree of subjectivity with reviews and each is going to be coloured by personal taste and the equipment being used as a reference.




Sorry for asking, but.... what's the point, then? :blink:


----------



## DJScope

batfi said:


> Sorry for asking, but.... what's the point, then? :blink:




Why are you reading reviews? Why does anyone read reviews?
You want to know what people think about products?
People think differently, people hear differently, people have different opinions and people have different gear and testing environments. This makes reviews different. When ever I buy a product, I read all the reviews and weigh the con's and pros, but ultimately in the end you always have to go with a your gut instinct. What a million people say they think about something might and mostly probably be different to what you think. That's why you take all reviews with a pinch of salt.

All I can tell you about this particular product is that you won't find a better one within this price range and will have to spend more than $100 to get a slightly better or equivalent portable amplifier. Period.


----------



## polyrhythm

Recently picked one of these up, very hard to resist such a low price, my only real concern is the that people who put this stuff together must be on a pretty low hourly wage!

Anyway, It's very well put together,extremely solid, nothing rattling around, got some weight to it. 

With sensitive and low impedance headphones there is noticable hiss! but with sensitve IEMS (low impedance) this is common for many amps. But with sensitive IEMS you dont really need an amp in the first place.

Headphones with higher imedance and the hiss goes away. (er-4s 100ohm).

The sweet spot on the volume is around 12-2 oclock. (but your line output will ultimately determine your comfortable volume postion)

The sound is clean, clear, and uncoloured. The V shape frequency curve that others talk about being as much as 2-3db is I reckon probably only around 1db max.

Hi and Low gain have slightly different characteristics and depending on your headphones/IEMS either might suit you, althoughs high impedance headphones will def' need gain set to high.

I would love to see this compared to a few more expensive amps, it's a definite bargain, why do I get the feeling that this wont stay around very long at these low prices.

I guess maybe the NX-2 and NX-3 will have improved noise level (although as I sated earlier, on NX-1 it's only noticable on very sensitve IEMS)


----------



## Xtralglactic

TOPPING NX1 TOUR Xtralglactic
  ********************************************************************************************************************************************************************

  
Firstly I'd like to thank DJScope for his contribution so far and the awesome A-B Switch which made the comparison easier and reduced the stagefright somewhat. Also @DMax99 ​ for sending this awesome little portable headphone amplifier on a tour of Australia, and H20Fidelity​ for helping out organise the event.
  
   
  
 This will be my first impressions post in Headfi that is more then a paragraph and thus I am abit apprehensive (thus the stage fright) because I have no qualifications in sound engineering or understand the nitty gritty of electronics and how to read frequency graphs or sine waves or square wave responses etc. So please consider me a noob in this and judge this only on a hobbyist level. I have just been fortunate enough to have spendable income to spend on this part of my life and my room has thus been know as the Harvey Norman Annexe (a big chain of electronic stores for those not in Australia).
  
 I have chosen to compare the NX1 with the C&C BH amp series 1 and the FIIO E11. My headphones of choice are the UE9000 (I think its an excellent overall closed back headphone and can re produce sub bass with aplomb) and the somewhat flavor of the month Fidelio X1's which I absolutely love everything about it and its an open can too so hopefully if these are any soundstage differences I will be able to pick them out (if Í even can).
  
 My source is my Ipod touch 4th Gen with Itunes quality music on it. Thanks to DJScope for the custom cables he made for me so I can now not be embarrassed about taking pictures of my setup as before I was using jaycar cables etc that hmm didnt look esoteric enough   
  
 AAND of course DJScope's A-B Switch  which I believe will go to Dmax99 as a thank you.
  

  
  
 My music tastes really vary and of course I will use English songs in my review so its fair and everyone has chance to type it in Youtube or whatever so you can hear for yourself.
  
Now for the first round:
  
*C&C BH VS NX1* (are the makers Star Trek Fans? NX01 is the registration of Captain Archers starship Enterprise but I digress) The C&C BH will have High gain but LF (low frequency boost) and SF (sound field) enhancements will be set to OFF position to have a level playing field as the NX1 does not have any of those. I will not comment on the those things being activated as it wont be fair the NX1 I believe, and yes the Volume pot noise in the NX1 is evident to me as well but that disappeared later on.
  

  
  
 Using my UE9000 headphones in the unpowered mode (Noise cancelling turned off)
  
 I must say I find the NX1 to sound almost exactly the same as the C&C BH amp with everything turned off. Both amps were on high gain and set the volume to what I thought was roughly similar in volume and voila! I listened to _Micheal Buble's Me and Mrs Jones Live_ from Madison Square Garden and I noticed that the CC BH amp had a more boosted low end than the NX1 but not by much. The bass kicks were more pronounced. Micheal Buble's voice remained the same on both amps but I believe the soundstage advantage goes to the C&C BH here its wider. The atmospherics of the arena even the echoes produced are conveyed by both amps beautifully. The other element that I could hear more clearly was the cymbal crashes and the metal brushing across a drum?? Theres not really very much between the two but for me the most important difference I can hear the elevated bass of the C&C BH and its wider soundstage, and perhaps the highs are also a tad more pronounced in the CC BH. This is quite and achievement considering theres about $100 price difference between the 2.
  
 Now listening to the Late_ Micheal Jackson's and Justin Timberlake_ collaboration with the song "Love never felt so good from the EXSCAPE Album: Immediately the naturally elevated sub bass response from the CCBH appears to come to the fore. Soundstage is also again noticeably wider in the C&C BH. In the upper registers it appears also the C&H BH has more pronounced treble but not by much. Again I find that there's not really that much between these two amps.
  
 Now for a jazzy track I chose Maysa's "Have sweet dreams" from her Motions of Love album: This is such a nice song listening to before going to be BED!! Her voice is so velvety smooth and soothing. Im mainly looking to see how both amps render her voice and there's nothing to it. They sound to me exactly the same as each other except for the bass and soundstage. I actually prefer the sound coming from the NX1 for this track as it makes the sound more intimate to me due to the slightly narrower soundstage. Its like she directly singing to my ear!
  
NOW LETS REVISIT THE 3 SONGS but now using my Fidelio X1's Open Back!
  
_Micheal Buble's Me and Mrs Jones_: NOW these two amps are sounding more alike! Theres not really that much difference in it! Soundstage is now basically on Par! I now have to activate the sound field enhancer on the CCBH amp to hear a difference! amazing! Micheal Bubles voices is presented exactly the same. The Bass has also had abit of a change! in this track I feel theres more kick to it in the NX1 than the CCBH. Is that because the X1's are only capable of going down to 70hz only (as per Innerfidelity, Tyll Hyrsten's obersvation) and the UE9000's are able to produce lower sub bass notes?  But also ive noticed that now Ive been listening constantly for 4 hours now and the NX1 sounds actually louder than the CC BH and i didnt touch the volume controls at all!! HMMM..
  
_Now to Micheal Jackson's Love never felt so good: _Ive had to listen 4 times to this in succession and the only thing I can notice is that the C&C BH has like a V shaped sound signature applied to it if we imagine the NX1 as flatter. The bass just thumps on X1's. Im just amazed at these X1's. Bass is awesome without bleeding into mids. Otherwise theres not really much difference for me between the amps on this track.  Actually I prefer the sound coming from the NX1 on this occasion as its more balanced. It leaves more room for the separate elements of the song to be clear and distinct. NX1 is starting to look to be an excellent value for money proposition.
  
_Maysa's Have Sweet Dreams:_ Again the slight V shaped sound signature appears here again due to the bass being more prominent and the highs have more energy to them. Maysas soulful melodic voice remains the same though.
  
 It is evident to me that NX1 is very good value for its performance. Its at least on par with the C&C BH with everything off except high gain. It represents a more balanced sound signature which i believe is what some people are looking for.
  
 The sound field enhancer and the low frequency boost in the C&C BH works as advertised and when these are activated of course it leave the NX1 behind but is it really worth the extra $100? I leave it up to you.
  
  
*NOW TO COMPARE WITH THE FIIO E11 using the same set up and songs!*
  
*FIIO E11 VS NX1*
  

  
  
 I believe these 2 amps are closer in price so this will be an interesting comparison. I will be setting the EQ to 0 on the FIIO E11 but both amps will be on high gain.
  
 Using my UE9000 headphones in the unpowered mode (Noise cancelling turned off)
  
_Micheal Buble's Me and Mrs Jones_: Is apparent that the E11 is the darker sounding of the 2 amps. When I switched to the E11 from the NX1 I thought to myself "Where did the atmospherics and the soundstage go?? The NX1 definitely beats the E11 in the soundstage department for me. The NX1 is more dynamic and ""alive"" sounding to me. There seems to be more detail in the NX1 throughout the whole song. The E11 I would say is for those who prefer their music presented more closed in and laid back and easy. Maybe for those people also that are sensitive to treble as sometimes it just doesnt have that top end sparkle and extension. The E11 is definitely more bassy at first listen but i think thats due to mid bass not the true sub bass that I can hear with the NX1. In this track the NX1 wins for me.
  
_Now to Micheal Jackson's Love never felt so good: _These 2 amps sound so similar here and Im led to believe if the mastering of the song plays a part. The NX1 has definitely more bass quality and dare I say it goes deeper than the E11. The soundstage advantage is not as apparent as it was with the Micheal Buble song, maybe due to this being a studio recording not a live recording. But for me the NX1 wins on this song but not by much.
  
_Maysa's Have Sweet Dreams: _The NX1 renders this song beautifully with energy and bass to boot but for me the E11 wins here as I prefer to listen to this song in a warm laid back manner. The NX1 is definitely more energetic in terms of added sub bass and treble energy of the two. Also there's not a a lot of elements going on in this song so I prefer to keep it warm laid back and simple. Sound goes to NX1 but preference is the E11!
  
 Now using my Fidelio X1 Open Back
  
_Micheal Buble's Me and Mrs Jones_: Definitely a close call. I guess the inherent qualities of the open backed headphones immensely helped the E11 with its soundstaging problems. The only thing perhaps I could pick up was that the bass went deeper on the NX1 but the E11 had more impact, perhaps again due to the fact that E11 had more of a mid bass hump. Micheal's voice sounded nearly alike and the echoes of the instruments and the crowd that that can be heard at various points of the song were more distinct in the NX1. NX1 has a very narrow win on the width of the soundstage. Actually, now that Im using open backed headphones, for me if I were to pick it would be the E11 as I think it complements the qualities of the X1's quite well.
  
_Micheal Jackson's Love never felt so good:_ Nothing much here to say as well. This is a studio recorded track. The sub bass is more present on the NX1 but the E11 has that slam to it. Soundstage is again very closely matched. If anything the E11 sounds more focused and the NX1 had more width to the sound. Micheal's voice is reproduced in nearly the same manner, the E11 sounds mid forwards abit here but not by much. The highs were very nearly the same with the NX1. There really isn't anything in the higher frequencies in this song, perhaps the cymbal or a high hat here and there. The only thing that also really moved around in the music soundstage were the cowbells. Again for me I believe the E11 matches the sonic qualities of the X1's and this produced good synergy!
  
_Maysa's Have Sweet Dreams:_ Close call again on this one. The NX1 definitely has the wider soundstage here and it helps the other instruments of the song to be more separate have it own space. The E11 had more forward mids and this presents itself as more focused again. The bass on the E11 had more SLAM but the NX1 went deeper. Maysa's voice had more warmth with the E11. The highs were indeed more extended and airy in the NX1 but for me this makes it somewhat less distinct than the more focused sound of the E11. I guess for my take on this the E11 synergises well with the E11. 
  
 Conclusion of the First Round.
  
 Lessons learnt for me: The way the song was recorded/mastered really does matter. The live recorded albums really does test the soundstage qualities of a headphone. Amps can actually make some headphones excel if it synergises well with it. Using different types of headphones (a least closed back and open back examples in this case) affect aspects of the song when listening to different amps. I Cannot say which one I enjoyed more. As you can see above, the NX1 seemed to pair well with the UE9000 because it catered to its abilities quite well in which it could reproduce deeper base. Closed back headphones have inherent soundstaging shortcomings but since the NX1 had a wider soundstage this helped to alleviate that problem somewhat.
  
 The E11 paired well with the X1. Its was already open backed to soundstage wouldn't be a problem. Now the NX1 with its wider soundstage, all it did was make the elements seem further apart and less focused and less distinct. Like the sound mode went to  'HALL" for me instead of "STAGE" or "STUDIO. The E11 helped to make the X1 sound more focused and thus I think it synergises well. It now seems to me that one mans trash is another ones treasure! (in terms of amp sound characteristics) one helped the other excel in one aspect, but was actually not good when applied to the other headphone.
  
 The NX1 actually needed time to "warm up" if thats even a correct observation as the volume went a tad louder on by itself!
  
 Hopefully this all makes sense to you as right now my E11 just ran out of juice. AND Its freakin COLD!!! 
  
 Now the next round hopefully will be the amps paired with 2 of my IEMS: Monster Gratitude Earth Wind and Fire and the Sony XBA3.
  
NOW LET ME WALK DOWNSTAIRS AND SEE WHO TO BLAME FOR FORGETTING TO SET THE HEATING ON!!!!!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

That was awesome Xtraglactic. I truly enjoyed reading that. Some good humour and Australian slang thrown in.

 Good on you champ, you did super good!

 PS: Everyones impressions are now added to the OP in order of which they arrived to the thread. 

 I'm glad everyone is having fun with the tour.


----------



## n05ey

Brilliant read... thanks for a really enjoyable and informative post.


----------



## DJScope

Awesome! Can't wait for round 2!


----------



## altrunox

Where can i find them for a nice price?


----------



## H20Fidelity

altrunox said:


> Where can i find them for a nice price?




The NX1 amp? Find them on eBay for about $45 USD. Be careful of scammer sellers over charging.


----------



## polyrhythm

The NX-1 is such a cost effective solution for packing with mySen' HD600 in my Peli Storm case. Just does the job well and drives the HD600 without any problem whatsoever. Sounds fine to my ears.


----------



## Xtralglactic

TOPPING NX1 TOUR Xtralglactic
*******************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************
  
*Part 2 IEM Impressions.*
  
Since there has not been much activity on this thread Im just gonna go ahead and write it due the fact that Part 1 is just a few posts above this 
  
 This is for those who have expressed interest on how the NX1 performs with IEM's, specially Supergen2 whom I will satiate their curiosity now. I have chosen 2 of my IEM's to pair with the NX1. They are the Sony XBA3's and the Monster (I saw your eyes roll, don't think I didn't see!!!  Gratitude Earth Wind and Fire or Monster EWF (dont think for a second I will write out the whole thing everytime) but for this Il just say EWF and hopefully you know what Im talking about. HA!
  
 Now I know these are not top end IEM's. XBA3's are known to have a metallic edge to the sound (and yes I agree with this) and the EWF's seem to like to accentuate the lower treble which is bad for heavily produced music (as per one of the comments I read  but none the less I enjoy using them anyway.
  
 I was going to stick with the Ipod touch 3rd gen with this impression but I got curious on how my Ipad 3rd gen sounded with just plugging my Sony IEM straight into it and there's no comparison. The Ipad produced a full bodied sound while the touch was hmmm...anemic sounding in comparison. So in order to give the amps the best possible sound input at my disposal (not that the Ipad 3rd gen is the last word in music fidelity) I have decided to use the Ipad instead. The Ipad had its EQ set to flat and the volume will be at max all the time feeding into the NX1. Now maybe someone can correct me later as I was thinking it should be 3 stops below the max volume in order to get the cleanest sound possible through the headphone out due to THD's and all that but.....yeah..
  
 HISSssss.....sssssss. No there really isnt much to speak of on low gain. On high gain...this is weird on low volume its audible but not by much. turn the volume pot to max volume and you will hear the hiss disappear halfway and return again albeit louder on max volume. This was my EWF's. With the XBA3, The hiss was inaudible at all volume levels but..weird again, when the amp was set on high gain, there was more hiss at zero volume then at max volume it virtually disappeared. Perhaps there is an explanation if an electronics guru reads this? What is this? IEM impedance? Amp Impedance? Line out impedance? There was nothing connected to the amp just the IEM's when I tested this or is it the NX1 needs to "warm up again" 
  
I have now been sitting on the NX1 to warm it up abit....just kidding (not that it would damage it, its robustly built using metal)....but as I write this its apparently 8 degrees outside my house as per home weather station...Brrrrr!  The NX1 will remain on the LOW gain setting as I found the HIGH gain made the mids too agressive with the XBA3’s and as we know IEM's don't really require that much juice and the amp is "truer"to itself on low gain...(is it??) But interestingly enough the EWF handled the high gain better as it gained energy and sparkle to the sound while the XBA3's started sounding "metallic". In the end, both IEM’s needed a level playing field so I chose the LOW gain.
  
  
Interestingly I made a mobile phone call and put my HTC One right next to the NX1 and it didn't start beeping like morse code. When I put the NX1 next to my home wifi router..it went off like crazy. This was tested with both IEM's.
  
I will be using the same 3 songs as in part 1 for consistencies sake and I will just be using the NX1's
  
*THE NX1 with the SONY XBA 3's*
  

  
 Well inserting the XBA3's in my ears are certainly easier than the EWF. They form an excellent seal immediately while the EWF's take time to adjust properly. The XBA3's are lighter too but how does it sound?
  
_Micheal Buble Me and Mrs Jones_: At low gain the sound becomes loud enough for me to enjoy at 3/4 max volume. The pairing is excellent I believe but that metallic edge to Micheal Buble's voice is just present enough in the XBA3's to make me think twice but if I dont concentrate on that particular trait of the XBA3's its actually a quite enjoyable pairing. One thing that stands out is that I thought the XBA3's would be heavy on bass but its actually quite controlled and well behaved. The song has a simple bass line anyway. The highs are not piercing to me, even on the loud moments of the song when its all happening. The NX1 certainly makes the XBA3's sound balanced to me. Soundstage is always a problem with IEM's and I really cant hear the echoes of the people in the crowd so much. It just kinda like left and right stereo separation but done well. If there is a soundstage its quite narrow to my ears.
  
_Micheal Jackson Love never felt so good: _Volume stayed at 3/4 volume. Now heres something I haven't noticed before. When Micheal Jackson is singing (from Heaven or Hell? I believe the jury is still out on that one but he was a damn good vocalist) there is a hiss apparent in the background in the parts when he sings by himself and not present when its Justin Timberlake or just when its just the instrumental parts of the song! This is perhaps due to the low initial quality of Micheals vocal sample as the Exscape album is just composed of bits and bobs of whats left of his vocal talent. Also Micheal's voice seems to be coming more from the right side of the mix/earphone. Bass is definitely present here and the XBA3's definitely do justice to it with appropriate energy and SLAM. Just rightly done I believe. The metallic trait of the XBA3's is not as apparent here as with Micheal Buble's. The highs again are just right in my book, never becoming piercing or agressive when everything is playing at once. Soundstage...well its the cowbells that seem to only move left to right in the mix lololol so no there isnt much soundstage to this song. The NX1 acquitted itself quite well on this track.
  
_Maysa Have sweet dreams:_ zzzzzzzZZZZzzzzz Oh are you still there? LOL since its 10:36 pm now, this song I feel is appropriate and thus I will give it commentary. Volume stayed at 3/4 (Im actually trying to replicate what I found out in part 1 where the NX1 just became louder by itself so there is a method to my madness   I Like how the NX1 renders her voice. Not as warm as I would like (metallic edge to the mids rearing up again) but on the whole its still quite soothing. Bass is present but not overly done by the XBA3's and the highs are airy here just as her voice has that breathless quality to it... (gushing). Being a studio recorded track, there's not much soundstage to speak of and of what I can discern, there are instruments that pan left to right vice versa, but seriously the NX1 and the XBA3's pair well with this song. And thats what matters in end.
  
*THE NX1 with the Monster Earth Wind and Fire*
  

  
  
 Man the EWF's certainly do feel heavier and the eartips seem to be slippery to me. I prefer the material of the eartips of the Sony's. These IEM's are indeed flashier with their rose gold accents and their mettallic build. My samoan workmate said "It better be looking all ALL THAT (snaps her fingers) if its gonna cost $399 bucks". I of course quoted her the initial launch price in the US, not the $77 I got it for in Officeworks on a sale earlier this year. But yes for those who would like to gift this to a member of the opposite sex (as I did and she gushed saying I didnt really have to spend that much on her Bday but she was obviously tickled pink at the astronomical price I might have theoretically paid for it. Probably thought it was real rose gold .
  
_Micheal Buble Me and Mrs Jones_: The volume has been left the same. Its apparent that these EWF's have an elevated bass response with this song on the NX1 compared to the XBA3's. Theres simply more heft to it and presence. Its sub bass mind you not the mid bass bloatiness as can be found in less accomplished IEM's. One thing that that stands out to me is the soundstage. Its back! from the comparable barren-ness of the XBA3's its a revelation to me. EWF's are a band/live musical group. It would be remiss, indeed, a misnomer to name it Earth Wind and Fire if it didnt have soundstage as EWF do their thing onstage and sound amazing from doing it. These IEM's just sound amazing with this song paired with the NX1's.
  
_Micheal Jackson Love never felt so good: _The volume has been left the same. The hiss I found when Micheal Jackson is singing is also apparent here so this is as resolving as the XBA3's. There's something to be said about IEM's with dynamic transducers and the EWF's are one of those that I believe are done/tuned correctly. There is a just an energy and excitement listening to this track on the NX1 that my poor cold feet are trying to ignore the sub zero temperature of the air near the floor (remember hot air rises!) that they are actually tapping to the beat! The instrument separation on the EWF's are amazing. Every element to the song is distinct and has space to breathe from vocals to backing vocals to the cowbell that pans left to right the the simple bass lines. Let me listen and toe tap to this a few more times before moving on...........
  
_Maysa Have sweet dreams:_ After 5 more repeats of Love never felt so good, I believe I am ready to move on to Maysa! And as a bonus I can no longer feel my fingertips. Brrrr! I now have noticed that the volume has indeed risen with this track!!! Yaay! I reproduced my first finding! Is it the mastering of the song? I dont know but I had to dial the sound back say about 10%.  What can I say? Its now 11:16 pm, its freezing and this is basically Maysa singing me to sleep. Her voice is just rendered beautifully and faithfully with fulsomeness and warmness I have come to expect. Bass is nice and defined,not overpowering. Just right. The highs are just heavenly and non fatiguing at all. The NX1, EWF and this song is just made for each other. 
  
*Conclusion of the NX1 with the IEM's.*
  
 I seem to like artists that start with "M" (Micheal Buble, Micheal Jackson, Maysa)
  
 I seem to be sensitive to the cold.
  
 I perhaps overshare and go off into tangents.
  
 I like the EWF's better in every way. I may see if the Sony's tips fit on these.
  
*Maysa...come sing me to sleep please....oh NO!!! The NX1 just ran out of juice!!!  *


----------



## DJScope

Another great read. Aaaaand now u can go to bed! =D


----------



## DMax99

Wow.. Very nice reviews... 

How can anyone goes to sleep when the world cup is on.. Lol


----------



## Baycode

Emptying that battery shows us the effort in relation to time )
  
 Thanks for the new inputs @Xtralglactic  !!
  
 BTW I had no volume pot or other types of issues related to the volume change (I mean warm up). May be its related to the outside temperature...  Its now 37 Celsius degree here ((


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I really start to doubt that mine will ever show up. If there's no update during the weekend I'll file fore a refund. This really suck.
> 
> @Wokei
> Any news on yours?




Me just received mine this afternoon from tool nerd ..eBay seller. Bought 28th May ....tracking info was useless....me no like 

Me sent couple of emails to seller and told them it has been more than 30 days ...told them if they dont send me one unit of NX1 before the 5th July ....I will send me enforcers to take care of business....told them me guys are not what they want see at their doorsteps 



Finally received email from tool nerd that they will DHL to me before the 5th .........got me tracking number yesterday and got me package this afternoon 2.30 pm ..wooo..hoooo.


----------



## altrunox

Are fakes NX1?
  
 I've found these from Aliexpress ( http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable/1910382842.html ), the seller looks reliable, and i really prefer buying in aliexpress.
  
 And can these amp more expensives headphones like the HD600 or K702? Or I'm asking to much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 And one more thing, can I use them while charging?


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> Are fakes NX1?
> 
> I've found these from Aliexpress ( http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable/1910382842.html ), the seller looks reliable, and i really prefer buying in aliexpress.
> 
> ...


 
  
 These can amp K340 (400 ohm) and mentioned to amp HD600's and DT880's...
  
 You can ask the seller on Aliexpress for the item with this sentence (just copy and paste): "Is this a guaranteed genuine Topping NX1?"
  
 Their policy accepts full refund if the item you receive appears to be fake but stated or provided as Guaranteed Genuine.
  
 ...and I doN't believe that there are fakes at period. But shoot an email just to be sure...


----------



## H20Fidelity

altrunox said:


> Are fakes NX1?
> 
> I've found these from Aliexpress ( http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable/1910382842.html ), the seller looks reliable, and i really prefer buying in aliexpress.
> 
> ...




It will drive 250-Ohm Beyer DT880 in high gain, which despite thier lower impedance I find harder to drive than HD600. How well is your decision though I was impressed how the Beyer sounded. 

Still haven't tested NX1 while charging though I really don't see why it can't. But with 100 hour run times (which are proving solid) there's really no heed to worry imo. 

No fakes yet, just keep with the awareness drill of fake / scam sellers on aliexpress.

*Edit*: Baycode and I posted exactly the same time.


----------



## altrunox

Thanks for the fast reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So they should be enough for the HD600, and maybe K702, I'll try them.
 And also my computer on-board audio is crap, do you guys have any recomendations of cheaps usb DACs?
 I've seen a review of and cheap usb dac from ClieOS (http://www.head-fi.org/t/626632/tiny-dac-big-sound-evolved-impression-of-stoner-acoustics-ud100-ud110 ), any more recomendations?
 Thanks again


----------



## H20Fidelity

altrunox said:


> Thanks for the fast reply
> 
> So they should be enough for the HD600, and maybe K702, I'll try them.
> And also my computer on-board audio is crap, do you guys have any recomendations of cheaps usb DACs?
> ...




The UD110 v2 is an awesome little dac, highly recommend from me. There are other cheap options like Ele dac on eBay though never tried one.


----------



## DMax99

In my memory I believe they can be used while charging. I remember answering someone that same question while I still had the NX1. To be sure maybe you can look up that post in the earlier part of this thread. 

IMO, if you really want to make the most out of your headphones such as the hd600 and k7022, you should really invest in a good desktop setup. 

In terms of your dac questuon, depends on how cheap is cheap. 

Both H20Fidelity and I both have the aune t1 and think they are very good for the value. I have also heard some good reviews of the new geek usb dacs. I believe the dragonfly is suppose to be quite good too. 

Btw, if you do decide to look into the aune t1, get the newer mkii version!


----------



## Supergen2

Great review Xtralglactic. Now you made me feel impatient to wait for the nx1 to arrive from China. The eBay seller just notified me yesterday that my nx1 is already dispatched.


----------



## DJScope

dmax99 said:


> In my memory I believe they can be used while charging. I remember answering someone that same question while I still had the NX1. To be sure maybe you can look up that post in the earlier part of this thread.
> 
> IMO, if you really want to make the most out of your headphones such as the hd600 and k7022, you should really invest in a good desktop setup.
> 
> ...




Yeah, you can charge it and listen to it at the same time. But you raise the noise floor substantially when you do. This was charging it through the PC, I haven't tried using a wall charger adapter.


----------



## yoyogross

soundmagic a10 or nx1 for astrotec am90 and sony mdr v6


----------



## heckofagator

These are back on Amazon for $42.99 via Prime.  OOO until Saturday, but for the price and 2 day shipping, I can deal with that.  I just hope the NX2 doesn't come out next week!


----------



## yoyogross

do u have a answer to my post


----------



## DJScope

yoyogross said:


> soundmagic a10 or nx1 for astrotec am90 and sony mdr v6


 


yoyogross said:


> do u have a answer to my post


 
  
 From what is sounds like:
  
 Quote: http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared 





> *SoundMAGIC A10*
> Build Quality: ●●●●○ (Volume knob can really be placed in a better place)
> Power: ●●●◎○ (Still enough, but noticeably weaker)
> Output Impedance: ●●●●● (0.17 Ω)
> ...


 
  
 The A10 is more in the spectrum of E11 coloured and warm type amps. The E11 & A10 are completely different to the NX1. If you want a warm/dark sound with elevated (bloated) bass your get the A10 or E11, and if you want a neutral and transparent sound you get the NX1.
  
 IMO, it is much better to get an amp that is as transparent as possible. In the end, if you want a warm sound, you can EQ the crap out of any track and make it warm. But I prefer to hear the track as close as possible to what was recorded.


----------



## Wokei

djscope said:


> From what is sounds like:
> 
> 
> The A10 is more in the spectrum of E11 coloured and warm type amps. The E11 & A10 are completely different to the NX1. If you want a warm/dark sound with elevated (bloated) bass your get the A10 or E11, and if you want a neutral and transparent sound you get the NX1.
> ...




+1...me like NX1 ...sound is definitely more transparent and better details than used to have Fiio E11


----------



## zeroviz

Just got a refund from Dealextreme so I guess that means that they are not going to ship my
 NX-1. (((
 It was part of a bigger order and some of that has arrived, at least.
 Guess I'll try to find somewhere else to buy it.......or just bite the bullet and get an isd nano.


----------



## ebrian

I got one too!  What a bummer.. if I'd known this would happen I would have ordered elsewhere a long time ago.


----------



## DJScope

ebrian said:


> I got one too!  What a bummer.. if I'd known this would happen I would have ordered elsewhere a long time ago.


 
  
 I guess this means that they're not going to be manufacturing anymore of the NX1s. Let's wait for the NX2...


----------



## zeroviz

Well I would have been happy with the NX-1. NX-2 (if it exists) will be more expensive for sure.
 A link posted earlier to a ebay UK listing is hilarious......they want 121 quid for it! Not including postage.
 IFI isd nano is cheaper....
 Mind you, getting one out of the Australian distributer could be tricky, their number has been disconnected


----------



## H20Fidelity

zeroviz said:


> Well I would have been happy with the NX-1. NX-2 (if it exists) will be more expensive for sure.
> A link posted earlier to a ebay UK listing is hilarious......they want 121 quid for it! Not including postage.
> IFI isd nano is cheaper....
> Mind you, getting one out of the Australian distributer could be tricky, their number has been disconnected


 


 They still have them on ebay for $45 AUD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1

 It's still a very good deal for $45, like an extra $8 to what DX was charging. 


 And guess who put his price back down? Our good friend tool_nerd.




 Guess he worked out why he wasn't selling any NX1 amps.


----------



## zeroviz

Thanks for those links H2O. Postage from Hong Kong from Tool_Nerd while not free, will be fairly quick


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> They still have them on ebay for $45 AUD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
> 
> It's still a very good deal for $45, like an extra $8 to what DX was charging.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Still don't trust him


----------



## ebrian

Is that really why they've refunded -- because it's no longer getting made/built?  That would be a real bummer. 
  
 I've checked out a bunch of ebay sellers under $50 and none of them ship to Canada.  The only one I found that sells and ships here is AliExpress.


----------



## Baycode

I don't have any idea about the seller but this one ships free to USA for 37.99 dollars (there is even a *make an offer* button to try out):
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/310873148108


----------



## HeadFiend

It's also on Amazon.


----------



## ebrian

I ordered from AliExpress.  None of the ebay sellers ship to Canada.  Same thing with Amazon's listing.  I should have canceled the DX order weeks ago, AE will be another month from now.


----------



## bhazard

http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx1-portable-earphone-amplifier-black.html
  
 Ships quick. I was lucky to get it at $40, but $52 is still well worth it.


----------



## ebrian

bhazard said:


> http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx1-portable-earphone-amplifier-black.html
> 
> Ships quick. I was lucky to get it at $40, but $52 is still well worth it.


 

 Ah.. where were you 3 hours ago?  LOL.  Anyway, AE says the shipper has 4 days to ship it or I get a full refund.  If it fails I'll spend the extra $12 to order from radioddity (it's $56.99 for me).
  
 Thanks bhazard!


----------



## yoyogross

amazon 42 prime


----------



## FInixNOver

zeroviz said:


> Just got a refund from Dealextreme so I guess that means that they are not going to ship my
> NX-1. (((
> It was part of a bigger order and some of that has arrived, at least.
> Guess I'll try to find somewhere else to buy it.......or just bite the bullet and get an isd nano.


 
 I cancelled my order from DX as soon as I found a deal on ebay with a similar price to the one on DX.
 And I'm glad I did it when I did, 'cause other people also bought from there, causing the seller to change the deal to include payed shipping, whereas when I bought it, it was free .
 Just checked on the deal, and the seller went crazy and is selling the NX-1 for *1,127.95€ + 4€ (shipping)* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.ebay.com/itm/161267784358?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## peter123

finixnover said:


> I cancelled my order from DX as soon as I found a deal on ebay with a similar price to the one on DX.
> And I'm glad I did it when I did, 'cause other people also bought from there, causing the seller to change the deal to include payed shipping, whereas when I bought it, it was free .
> Just checked on the deal, and the seller went crazy and is selling the NX-1 for *1,127.95€ + 4€ (shipping)*
> 
> ...


 
 LOL! I better get to of them


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> LOL! I better get to of them




Go ahead Peter 

If you bought from them, NX1 should be served on your door via a Limousine and within 30 minutes while its solder points are still hot, or your money back LOL 


Ps: how about the donkey?


----------



## DJScope

finixnover said:


> I cancelled my order from DX as soon as I found a deal on ebay with a similar price to the one on DX.
> And I'm glad I did it when I did, 'cause other people also bought from there, causing the seller to change the deal to include payed shipping, whereas when I bought it, it was free .
> Just checked on the deal, and the seller went crazy and is selling the NX-1 for *1,127.95€ + 4€ (shipping)*
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks like they're sick with "toolnerditis".


----------



## peter123

@Baycode
Lol! For that price I'd expect nothing less 

No donkey yet and no refund registered to my PayPal account 

As soon as I get the refund I'll try to pick one up from another seller......


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> @Baycode
> Lol! For that price I'd expect nothing less
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should call animal services!


----------



## mditty

Just got mine. Not much louder than the FIIO E06 but dead quiet and the high/ low impedence swich gives it a little more volume range on some material but will push it into clipping as well on other stuff. Does not eq like the FIIO but it seems a lot cleaner so that is good trade off.


----------



## Baycode

I have reached apprx 60 hours and the battery didn't go flat yet. It's sounding more balanced and more clear to my ears now...
  
 I simply can't listen without this little device connected to my ipod Touch 4th gen via a Fiio LOD cable. It clearly makes things better compared to the direct HP out on this particular device...


----------



## ermeda

finixnover said:


> I cancelled my order from DX as soon as I found a deal on ebay with a similar price to the one on DX.
> And I'm glad I did it when I did, 'cause other people also bought from there, causing the seller to change the deal to include payed shipping, whereas when I bought it, it was free .
> Just checked on the deal, and the seller went crazy and is selling the NX-1 for *1,127.95€ + 4€ (shipping)*
> 
> ...


 
 Hi 4 days ago I took one NX1 for 27 € from this ebay seller:
 http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151192433977
  
 And, few days later price is *1.127,90 € ..............*
*Hope to recieve mine NX1 *  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 
  
 I was just thinking.... maybe this price raise is due to the fact they don't want to see anymore NX1 and....waiting for NX2? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## kozzie

h20fidelity said:


> They still have them on ebay for $45 AUD: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
> 
> It's still a very good deal for $45, like an extra $8 to what DX was charging.
> 
> ...


 
  Yes I have ordered from the first seller you refer to :
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
  
 Cancelled my original Dx order due to out of stock like the others.
  
 Will let everyone know how it goes - not expecting  to arrive till next week. My biggest concern is getting a fake.


----------



## DJScope

kozzie said:


> Yes I have ordered from the first seller you refer to :
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
> 
> Cancelled my original Dx order due to out of stock like the others.
> ...


 
  
 As far as anyone is concerned, there has not been any fakes yet. It is kind of hard to copy an amp when the opamp name and model has been scraped of it.


----------



## DJScope

ermeda said:


> Hi 4 days ago I took one NX1 for 27 € from this ebay seller:
> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=151192433977
> 
> And, few days later price is *1.127,90 € ..............*
> ...


 
  
 You should post a question to him saying: "Is this a joke?"


----------



## HeadFiend

Probably just a bug in automatic pricing software.


----------



## ermeda

djscope said:


> You should post a question to him saying: "Is this a joke?"




Asked....waiting forma reply.


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> You should call animal services!


 
 You're right I should. Hope they've got an international division


----------



## H20Fidelity

baycode said:


> I have reached apprx 60 hours and the battery didn't go flat yet. It's sounding more balanced and more clear to my ears now...
> 
> *I simply can't listen without this little device connected to my ipod Touch 4th gen via a Fiio LOD cable*. It clearly makes things better compared to the direct HP out on this particular device...


 








  
  

  
  


kozzie said:


> Yes I have ordered from the first seller you refer to :
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
> 
> Cancelled my original Dx order due to out of stock like the others.
> ...


 


 I highly doubt there'll be any fakes friend, not so early on and not an amp. Please report in with shipping time!


----------



## Wokei

Me new super affordable portable set up ....really like this little monster ...from memory ...to me better than me taken away from me FIIO x3 ....only thing is the bulk instead of juz the player ...but me likey very much


----------



## H20Fidelity

Looks great mate! Love the carbon fibre wrap!


----------



## Wokei

Thanks mate... me like me Topping very much more now... sounds better after almost 7 days usage... sounded more detailed n still have not charge it yet...what a beast for such a tiny amp


----------



## Wokei

For those still on the fence.... get it while u can... me think the price isn't going to stay at sub 40-50 usd for long with this sound quality n quality build


----------



## yoyogross

coming today hopefully if smartpost junk hurries up


----------



## yoyogross

i hate edex smartpost it wnt from lexington ky which is 85 miles from cleveland to clinton pa which is in the other direction


----------



## yoyogross

what carbon fiber wrap did you use


----------



## Wokei

yoyogross said:


> what carbon fiber wrap did you use




Me bought it on eBay from here


----------



## Wokei

http://m.ebay.com.my/itm/221447413868


----------



## Wokei

Sorry thought it was pasted on


----------



## yoyogross

anyone have opinions with this amp and a siren based iem or the sony mdr v6


----------



## Baycode

Need to report: I am enjoying NX1 so much! 

After apprx 75 hours battery is still going strong!

 Sound is more balanced. Super transparent amp. No coloration on sound. Wow, 36USD couldn't be spent in a better way


----------



## heckofagator

My NX1 just arrived a few minutes ago.  It's given me some much needed gain as my Samsung S4 wasn't pushing my new DT770's enough.
  
 Since this is my first amp, can I ask.....should I set the knob on the amp to max and then control the volume with my phone/player?  Is there any problem with leaving it on high-gain all of the time?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## H20Fidelity

heckofagator said:


> My NX1 just arrived a few minutes ago.  It's given me some much needed gain as my Samsung S4 wasn't pushing my new DT770's enough.
> 
> Since this is my first amp, can I ask.....should I set the knob on the amp to max and then control the volume with my phone/player?  Is there any problem with leaving it on high-gain all of the time?
> 
> Thanks!


 


 General rule is to leave the volume on your source around 3/4 (higher if you can before distortion) and adjust volume from the amp itself. There's nothing to worry about leaving the amp in high gain. =)


----------



## yoyogross

got it


----------



## TomM

For people looking for a reasonable price in Germany.
 On Ebay.de the NX1 dropped to 30€ + 3€ shipping (from Netherlands).
  
 I ordered the NX1 about 2 Weeks ago (for 27€ via ebay.com) from the same vendor, requesting about 135€ on Ebay Germany.
  
 Strange pricing....


----------



## kozzie

h20fidelity said:


> I highly doubt there'll be any fakes friend, not so early on and not an amp. Please report in with shipping time!


 
 Just received the nx1, very impressed with shipping time,  12 calender days , wasn't expecting so soon. Now just running it in. 
  
 Seller was 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
  
 First impressions have been mixed - I prefer the sound from my lg p990  with my fireye mini than the nx1. For some bizarre reason the gain on the nx1 (on high) is quite low compared to the fireye mini , I have to turn the volume right up (on both the phone and the nx1).  But when plugged into my cheapo Chinese android tablet through an external SABRE DAC it sounds most impressive.


----------



## Baycode

kozzie said:


> Just received the nx1, very impressed with shipping time,  12 calender days , wasn't expecting so soon. Now just running it in.
> 
> Seller was
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/271526210088?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3f38392a28&_uhb=1
> ...


 
  
 Can you please write the brand/model of the Tablet and the sabre DAC?


----------



## Wokei

*Topping with me Samsung S2 is Super Loud*

While on me Xioami Redmi Note is loud ...on Zip Clip ..lowest among the three.


----------



## kozzie

baycode said:


> Can you please write the brand/model of the Tablet and the sabre DAC?


 
 its a chuwi v17hd tablet and using  HIFIMEDIY SABRE ANDROID DAC  . I use  usb audio player pro (from Google store)  to make it work.


----------



## yoyogross

got mine with the mdr v6 it tightens the base but gives it a harsher treble


----------



## mditty

After having the NX1 for several days I can add this...I love it. Admittedly I am not an expert and only have the FIIO E6 to compare this with headphone amp wise but I have been in to hifi since the late 70s and have listened to headphones on stereo receivers and various portables and computers. I was first concerned that this amp would not be enough different from the FIIO to be worth getting but at $43 shipped I took the chance, I was wrong. This amp, to me, is dead silent noise wise and sounds great. I have tried it with Alessandro MS1 and Pioneer SE-A1000 headphones. I thought that I would probably still need a more powerful amp and with time I may still (I am considering the O2 amp if the time comes) but for now it is plenty loud on the Pioneers and uber loud on the Grado/Alessandros. The size is perfect and it has a quality look and feel to it. I am using it with a 4th gen ipod touch and a FIIO line out and it sounds best used this way. If I had anything negative to add it would be that the small cable it was packaged with to connect it when I am not using the FIIO line out (like on an android or laptop) was noisy and I imagine bad but I have a couple of those including the one that came with the E6 so I am good.


----------



## heckofagator

I agree, the interconnect cable was a bit thin, I though, too.  Does anyone have a reasonable $$ replacement that may be a bit thicker and better quality?


----------



## DJScope

heckofagator said:


> I agree, the interconnect cable was a bit thin, I though, too.  Does anyone have a reasonable $$ replacement that may be a bit thicker and better quality?


 
  
 That's why I used my Fiio interconnect and my custom cables.


----------



## H20Fidelity

heckofagator said:


> I agree, the interconnect cable was a bit thin, I though, too.  Does anyone have a reasonable $$ replacement that may be a bit thicker and better quality?


 


 I have been looking at these cables recently (although I have not tried them yet)

 Silver Plated: 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200959802306?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200959830373?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 Or you could always go for the SMSL cable we were buying for C&C BH. Keep in mind Its rather long and not very bendy.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-3-5-3-5MM-Silver-plated-audio-cable-headphone-Amplifier-for-MP3-PC-PHONE-/290872937871?pt=US_Audio_Cable_Plugs_Jacks&hash=item43b960cd8f


 Personally I purchase my cables from Onest on eBay, but his cables will run the cost of an NX1 amp. 

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MUNDORF-Silver-Gold-jack-to-jack-stereo-cable-/281362387965?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item41828153fd&_uhb=1


 Here's the silver plated cable I have coming for my Studio V / NX1 rig.


----------



## Wokei

Me currently using this cable for usd5.50




Just bought another ..slow mail from China for USD15


----------



## H20Fidelity

May I have a link to the bottom cable pictured Wokei? =)


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> May I have a link to the bottom cable pictured Wokei? =)




Of course ....here u go http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Of course ....here u go http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html


 


 Thank you! =)


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Thank you! =)




Sure mate ...not a problem at all ..glad to help


----------



## Baycode

That angled Neutrik interconnect was in my wishlist for some time...
  
 Since I already have a longer, 4 wire version I didn't order.
  
 But thinking of the total price (15 USD) it seems as a steal. Hope the cable they use is a good one.
  
 Please inform us about the quality after you receive them @Wokei
  
  
  
 PS: The price for single Neutrik jack is nearly 9 USD (icluding shipping)!!!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Neutrik-NTP3RC-3-5mm-1-8-Stereo-Right-Angle-Mini-Plug-Nickel-Contacts-Case-/181419687555?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2a3d74be83


----------



## Baycode

BTW, I am approaching 85 hours now. No signs of flat battery yet. Apart from the sound quality this battery run time alone is worth spending 40 bucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I really want to now what kind of chip they used inside...


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> That angled Neutrik interconnect was in my wishlist for some time...
> 
> Since I already have a longer, 4 wire version I didn't order.
> 
> ...




Will do...in 2 weeks or more.

Me have the same thought too... just the plugs itself... so why not


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> BTW, I am approaching 85 hours now. No signs of flat battery yet. Apart from the sound quality this battery run time alone is worth spending 40 bucks :wink_face:
> 
> I really want to now what kind of chip they used inside...




Lost count of the hours used ....me been using for the past 10 days.

Btw ...just bought another cable ...fyi ...28USD Acrolink straight to 90 degree 3.5mm plug with silver cable


----------



## ebrian

Each day goes by I am regretting ordering from Ali Express, even though I saved $6 from not getting it from Amazon or Radioddity.  I looked into my AliExpress account today and found something interesting.
  
 There are two orders in my account.
 1. NX1 that is awaiting payment (I already paid)
 2. NX1 that has been shipped.
  
 I have no idea what that #1 order is, but I'm leaving it be for now.  I emailed them to find out how I can track #2 because every site I've tried cannot find it based on the tracking number provided. 
  
 As for the cable, is it necessary?  Some of them look really nice.


----------



## Baycode

ebrian said:


> Each day goes by I am regretting ordering from Ali Express, even though I saved $6 from not getting it from Amazon or Radioddity.  I looked into my AliExpress account today and found something interesting.
> 
> There are two orders in my account.
> 1. NX1 that is awaiting payment (I already paid)
> ...




If I can get my butt off the sofa I will compare the original NX1cable with my Neutrik golden angled jack, silver 4 conductor interconnect wire and report today.


----------



## Baycode

Comparisons finished 

Silver wire with neutrik gold jack is very close to the performance to NX1 cable for most -hard hitting- songs. On calm music like Susan Wong "My Cherie Amour" I can detect slight differences. Silver wire yielded slightly more details and slightly higher volume. 

Is it worth spending extra 15USD (I am talking about the cable that wokei ordered) on a better cable? Well it depends... Lets wait for more inputs on this topic.


----------



## stefu

FYI: I ordered on June 26 from ebay:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/161267784358?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
  
 with free shipping (which they later changed) and it arrived today (July 10) to Dublin, Ireland. Unfortunately, I'm away for two weeks, so can't play with it yet.


----------



## lawrecedent

Just ordered one for £21.99 from a seller in the Netherlands from ebay. Based on the reviews on here I'm really looking forward to it as my portable rig after the e18 turned out to be much less portable than I'd hoped.


----------



## lawrecedent

Looks like I ordered mine from the same seller. Was hoping for speedier postage than that but it seems like its probably worth the wait.


----------



## stefu

lawrecedent said:


> Looks like I ordered mine from the same seller. Was hoping for speedier postage than that but it seems like its probably worth the wait.


 
 Yeah, I was hoping to get it before my trip... missed it by almost a week. The sellers ships in 48h, but this is of course working days only and from my experience registered mail seems to be painfully slow, but well... it was free shipping.


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> Comparisons finished
> 
> Silver wire with neutrik gold jack is very close to the performance to NX1 cable for most -hard hitting- songs. On calm music like Susan Wong "My Cherie Amour" I can detect slight differences. Silver wire yielded slightly more details and slightly higher volume.
> 
> Is it worth spending extra 15USD (I am talking about the cable that wokei ordered) on a better cable? Well it depends... Lets wait for more inputs on this topic.




Me have not use the original cable that comes together with Topping NX1 ...instead have been usiing these three cable ..see pic 



First cable from left ...sound warmer ..bass wee bit harder ...

Middle cable .....bass wee bit less than first cable but details n treble wee bit clear 

Third cable on the right ....best of both world of the two above ( thick pure silver cable ) 

Me dont think difference is night and day ...but noticeable ...maybe with better source or different amp might yield much more ...I dont have any other amp to compare with...so have to take me comparison for what its worth with a pinch of salt ...


----------



## d marc0

Hi guys...

Spending time with NX1 right now paired with Colorfly C3 + Noble 4 and the result is fantastic! Crisp, detailed, spacious, and quite neutral to my ears. Almost the same tonality as the JDS labs C5D and that's such an accomplishment from a little budget amp! My only gripe is the hiss with the Noble 4, it's quite bad. I can hear it over the music at low volume.

Anyone know the output impedance?

I'll try other IEMs and will report back with my final impression.


----------



## H20Fidelity

d marc0 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> Spending time with NX1 right now paired with Colorfly C3 + Noble 4 and the result is fantastic! Crisp, detailed, spacious, and quite neutral to my ears. Almost the same tonality as the JDS labs C5D and that's such an accomplishment from a little budget amp! My only gripe is the* hiss with the Noble 4,* it's quite bad. I can hear it over the music at low volume.
> 
> ...


 

 What a shame those Noble 4 are ruining the amp for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damn things hissing.


----------



## skamp

I've always been curious to see how those "audiophile" portable amps actually performed. I also wanted a new toy to play with, and it was so cheap, I pulled the trigger and ordered the NX1, to measure it. Here are my results:

Output impedance: 0.15Ω

RMAA (unloaded): http://outpost.fr/rmaa/Topping_NX1.htm
RMAA loaded with Denon AH-D2000: http://outpost.fr/rmaa/Topping_NX1-Denon_AH-D2000.htm
RMAA loaded with Shure SE425: http://outpost.fr/rmaa/Topping_NX1-Shure_SE425.htm
Source for all RMAA measurements: EMU 0204 USB line-out



Basically, the NX1 performs very well, with near zero output impedance, high signal to noise ratio, ruler flat frequency response, no distortion to speak of, and high output. I have to admit, I'm very pleasantly surprised. I can't even hear any hiss with my Shures.



The picture doesn't quite convey how tiny that thing is.

Anyway, no need to get all lyrical, the amp's performance speaks for itself.

:rolleyes:


----------



## H20Fidelity

Good on ya skamp, thanks for the information, hope you enjoy your NX1. =) I'll add your measurements and a link to your post in the OP.


----------



## DJScope

skamp said:


> I've always been curious to see how those "audiophile" portable amps actually performed. I also wanted a new toy to play with, and it was so cheap, I pulled the trigger and ordered the NX1, to measure it. Here are my results:
> 
> Output impedance: 0.15Ω
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome mate! Thanks for the measurements!


----------



## Wokei

Fantastic news .....wooo..hoooo


----------



## Baycode

skamp said:


> I've always been curious to see how those "audiophile" portable amps actually performed. I also wanted a new toy to play with, and it was so cheap, I pulled the trigger and ordered the NX1, to measure it. Here are my results:
> 
> Output impedance: 0.15Ω
> 
> ...


 
  
 This inspection is showing us that "what we are hearing" is scientifically proven!
  
 Thanks!
  
 BTW, I am approaching 100h without any sign of weakness of the battery. I am going to charge my NX1 now, in case of any problems on the Li-Ion battery.


----------



## skamp

baycode said:


> This inspection is showing us that "what we are hearing" is scientifically proven!




The frequency response actually contradicts some of the impressions in this thread (but that's nothing new)…


----------



## Baycode

skamp said:


> The frequency response actually contradicts some of the impressions in this thread (but that's nothing new)…


 
  
 Yes you're right... But I believe most of them are before burn-in impressions or anything that the users (including me in the first post of mine) put the inputs without extended listening with the influence of some excitement.


----------



## DJScope

skamp said:


> The frequency response actually contradicts some of the impressions in this thread (but that's nothing new)…


 


 It does debunk what I heard to be around 2db boost in the treble and bass but that would mean the the Fiio E17 is mid forward because I had to match it with that in the EQ settings. xD


----------



## d marc0

Comparing the NX1 and C5D they seem pretty similar... Flat sounding to my ears. Very impressive this NX1!


----------



## skamp

djscope said:


> It does debunk what I heard to be around 2db boost in the treble and bass but that would mean the the Fiio E17 is mid forward because I had to match it with that in the EQ settings. xD




Unlikely, if we are to believe FiiO's own measurements of their E17 (which I have no reason to doubt):



But I don't want to get into another debate about objectivism versus subjectivism.

The salient point for me is that the NX1 is pretty much the perfect "adapter" to "fix" a bad source (high output impedance and / or weak output). I'll be able to use it on the go with my laptop for instance, which suffers from ridiculously high output impedance (75Ω), which causes large FR variations, kills headphone damping and reduces maximum output significantly.

Kinda like a FiiO E5 or E6, except better, at pretty much the same price.


----------



## DJScope

skamp said:


> Unlikely, if we are to believe FiiO's own measurements of their E17 (which I have no reason to doubt):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hmmmm.... according to this= http://www.jensign.com/FiiOE17/RMAA/ComparisonFiiOInputs.htm Through the USB the sound is actually rounded... interesting.


----------



## svyr

skamp said:


> I've always been curious to see how those "audiophile" portable amps actually performed. I also wanted a new toy to play with, and it was so cheap, I pulled the trigger and ordered the NX1, to measure it. Here are my results:
> 
> Output impedance: 0.15Ω
> 
> ...





i rather like the clip+ and o2 measurements also being available there 
http://outpost.fr/rmaa/


----------



## DJScope

@skamp
  
 I'd kiss you if you got your hands on the Moto G to do an RMAA test on it! I'm really curious about it.


----------



## skamp

Scroll down: http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g-review-1021p7.php


----------



## DJScope

skamp said:


> Scroll down: http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_moto_g-review-1021p7.php




Oh, awesome! Thanks mate. I knew the Moto G performs well for the task. I still prefer using the DAC OTG though.


----------



## Miyaichi

Did anyone tried it with  "Smartphone>USB DAC>NX1"? I would like to try it with the Stoner Acoustic UD110 or HifimeDIY


----------



## DJScope

miyaichi said:


> Did anyone tried it with  "Smartphone>USB DAC>NX1"? I would like to try it with the Stoner Acoustic UD110 or HifimeDIY


 
  
 I did this with the Fiio E17 but I didn't have a LOD for the E17 so I was double amping. But it sounded pretty sweet, ie coloured, but very enjoyable.


----------



## d marc0

miyaichi said:


> Did anyone tried it with  "Smartphone>USB DAC>NX1"? I would like to try it with the Stoner Acoustic UD110 or HifimeDIY


 
  
 I tried this setup: iMac > UD110v2 > NX1 > Altone 200
  
 The sound is just as good as the Colorfly C3 while the sub bass extends better on the NX1.


----------



## Miyaichi

d marc0 said:


> I tried this setup: iMac > UD110v2 > NX1 > Altone 200
> 
> The sound is just as good as the Colorfly C3 while the sub bass extends better on the NX1.


 

 Hmmm...not good enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wanted to replace my DX50 with this setup while being otg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 DX50>Altone200 for the near future


----------



## d marc0

My impression for the NX1 is already up:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/694003/d-marc0s-journal-my-head-fi-journey-new-t-peos-altone-200-first-impression/465#post_10710412
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



 
 
*SOUND:* To be honest, I was quite sceptical on the NX1's sound performance. Budget amplifiers usually skip on the good internals to make-up for the affordable price. Fortunately, the NX1 doesn't sound like your usual budget amplifier! Paired with the Colorfly C3, the spound is just marvellous; clear, crisp, detailed, and very neutral. The low end is well extended and the top end is airy resulting into a respectable sound quality you'd never expect from a $50 device. As a matter of fact, I struggled differentiating the NX1 from the JDSlabs C5D because the overall tonality is quite similar. What I really like about the NX1 is the level of clarity it retains from your source and at the same time maintaining a neutral sound signature. I don't have any complaints about the NX1's sound performance whatsoever and if there is it'll be pairing with really sensitive IEMs. Using the Noble 4 results into an audible hiss that can be heard even when playing music at a very low volume. As for my other IEMs such as the T-PEOS Altone 200, there is barely any hiss and I'm quite happy with the pairing. 
 
 
*FEATURES:* The most important feature that I really admire about the NX1 is the power duration. Topping is claiming approximately 100 hours of play time with this device! That is some feature a constant traveller will surely appreciate. You're not only getting the portability due to its small size, but you also get more than enough juice to last you a plane trip around the globe! Well the plane will run out of fuel before the NX1 runs out. I haven't really tested the 100-hour mark but my experience of over 24-hours constant operation is enough to convince me that the NX1 is more than enough for my needs. This amplifier also has a Low and High gain which are handy for various headphones. I'm just not sure if it is powerful enough for high end power hungry headphones. But then again, I don't think the NX1 was built for such usage. I only wish there was a bass boost feature. A simple bass boost toggle switch would've made the NX1 the best budget portable amplifier in my books.
 
 
*CONCLUSION:* For those who are preparing a budget setup; look no further. I highly recommend the Topping NX1 Portable Headphone Amplifier. It's built to last, has power that keeps on going, sounds really good, very portable, and most of all quite affordable. Pairing this amplifier with the Colorfly C3 must also be considered because of the size and the NX1 inability to change the C3's sound signature which is just great!
 
Special thanks to everyone responsible for the NX1 Aussie Tour!


----------



## Baycode

Off topic: how can I order U110 V2? I have written the     stoneracoustics@gmail.com    many times but couldn't get any reply 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....did anyone here to compare it to their more expensive desktop DAC's. You may reply with PM. Thanks.


----------



## DJScope

baycode said:


> Off topic: how can I order U110 V2? I have written the     stoneracoustics@gmail.com    many times but couldn't get any reply
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I second that question!
  
@d marc0 Great job!


----------



## n05ey

djscope said:


> I second that question!
> 
> @d marc0
> Great job!




Thirded... if that is a thing


----------



## altrunox

n05ey said:


> Thirded... if that is a thing


 
 forth... no reply either


----------



## d marc0

IMHO there's no need to compare the NX1 to the big boys (dac).
 Simply because it's very neutral and so the quality of your sound will mostly depend on the recording/track quality, DAP sound quality, and of course your IEM.
 Just my opinion...
  
 Driving capability is a different matter tho... and might be important to know the limitations of the NX1.
 For the benefit of those who own power demanding headphones.


----------



## Baycode

d marc0 said:


> IMHO there's no need to compare the NX1 to the big boys (dac).
> Simply because it's very neutral and so the quality of your sound will mostly depend on the recording/track quality, DAP sound quality, and of course your IEM.
> Just my opinion...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Question was not about NX1 vs DAC's.
  
 It was about U110 V2 vs DAC's.
  
 ...and how to obtain one.
  
 THX


----------



## d marc0

baycode said:


> Question was not about NX1 vs DAC's.
> 
> It was about U110 V2 vs DAC's.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh no... sorry guys! my bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I have compared the U110v2 and C5D.
 U110v2 + C5 vs C5D sounds almost the same.
 The C5D just sounded a little bit warmer.
 Clarity and detail are the same.
  
 Try to message Stoner at his Facebook page.
 Maybe he's more active there... most people are anyways.


----------



## Baycode

d marc0 said:


> Oh no... sorry guys! my bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comparsion!
  
 Yes, I have also tried using facebook to send my messages but again "no reply"


----------



## polyrhythm

d marc0 said:


> IMHO there's no need to compare the NX1 to the big boys (dac).
> Simply because it's very neutral and so the quality of your sound will mostly depend on the recording/track quality, DAP sound quality, and of course your IEM.
> Just my opinion...
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know there are many more demanding headphones but NX-1 has been an extremely good purchase (bargain of the year) for my Sennheiser HD600, very transparent and drives them fully with plenty of headroom, the HD600 seem to be reaching their full potential with this little wolf in sheeps clothing.


----------



## BluePhoenixHD

New to amps, so pardon me if I say something stupid. Can I run this on my desktop? Don't need a portable rig, would just need to be able to plug this in my PC then my IEM's. Trying to find an amp to start out.


----------



## stefu

NX1 is just an amp, this means you can connect it to the line out of you PC's sound card. However, this is not a good idea unless you have a good soundcard. I'd suggest to look for something with the DAC so you can bypass your PC's sound card or add separate USB dac. If you are looking for budget solution take a look at HIFIMEDIY SABRE TINY USB DAC or UCA202 and add NX1 to it. This could make quite nice budget desktop/portable set up.


----------



## DJScope

baycode said:


> Thanks for the comparsion!
> 
> Yes, I have also tried using facebook to send my messages but again "no reply"


 
  
 Same here. I gave up a long time ago...


----------



## DJScope

bluephoenixhd said:


> New to amps, so pardon me if I say something stupid. Can I run this on my desktop? Don't need a portable rig, would just need to be able to plug this in my PC then my IEM's. Trying to find an amp to start out.


 
  
 Have a look at the SMSL M2 also.


----------



## DMax99

bluephoenixhd said:


> New to amps, so pardon me if I say something stupid. Can I run this on my desktop? Don't need a portable rig, would just need to be able to plug this in my PC then my IEM's. Trying to find an amp to start out.




You can but will mostly likely not change the quality of the sound much as most pc board makers spend very little money on the on board dac.


----------



## skamp

dmax99 said:


> You can but will mostly likely not change the quality of the sound much as most pc board makers spend very little money on the on board dac.




Quite the opposite, really: onboard DACs these days are usually good enough - it's the headphone out that's the problem most of the time.

You can use the NX1 as a desktop amp without plugging it on USB: its battery life is such that you'll only need to charge it every once in a while. Just turn it off when you're not using it.


----------



## DMax99

skamp said:


> Quite the opposite, really: onboard DACs these days are usually good enough - it's the headphone out that's the problem most of the time.
> 
> You can use the NX1 as a desktop amp without plugging it on USB: its battery life is such that you'll only need to charge it every once in a while. Just turn it off when you're not using it.


 

 Really??!! What sort of dacs are in them now days??
  
 Wolfsons? PCM? AK?


----------



## skamp

The usual suspects like Realtek, just better: http://outpost.fr/rmaa/ALC663.htm


----------



## DJScope

I think the biggest problem with the onboard PC audio is the amp section. Also grounding is a huge issue.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Selling my NX1 amp if anyone in Australia is interested. No, not because I don't like it, actually I like it a lot - it's because in this hobby I _buy / try / sell _gear and accumulate far too much gear.  I've had my time with NX1 and want to continue its journey. This isn't to say I might pick up another one in the future or the NX2.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/726957/topping-nx1-portable-amplifier-free-shipping

 I will continue to look after the thread and add impressions to the OP etc.....


----------



## ClieOS

Shame. If you shippped outside of AUS, I'll love to take it from your hand.


----------



## DMax99

clieos said:


> Shame. If you shippped outside of AUS, I'll love to take it from your hand.




If you're willing to pay postage both way then I'm sure we can work something out


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> Shame. If you shippped outside of AUS, I'll love to take it from your hand.


 


 I would, but we have problems getting lithium batteries through customs. Australia post won't ship them internationally. 

 Sorry ClieOS.


----------



## ClieOS

h20fidelity said:


> I would, but we have problems getting lithium batteries through customs. Australia post won't ship them internationally.
> 
> Sorry ClieOS.


 
  
 Seem like a common problem with postal service these days, hmmm...


----------



## HairyHeadMara

h20fidelity said:


> Selling my NX1 amp if anyone in Australia is interested. No, not because I don't like it, actually I like it a lot - it's because in this hobby I _buy / try / sell_ gear and accumulate far too much gear.  I've had my time with NX1 and want to continue its journey. This isn't to say I might pick up another one in the future or the NX2.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/726957/topping-nx1-portable-amplifier-free-shipping
> 
> ...


I just ordered mine yesterday from eBay seller you recommended on first page T-T


----------



## H20Fidelity

hairyheadmara said:


> I just ordered mine yesterday from eBay seller you recommended on first page T-T


 


 Mine was gone in about an hour, but please don't worry, for the money you spent NX1 will still bring you much happiness. It has small form factor, excellent run times, above average build for its price point and some might say a specific tone to its sound.

 Paired very well with T-Peos H-300 hybrid too for some reason. I'm currently hunting another amp down for us, _"the next discovery"_ though options I'm looking at currently aren't this cheap, and it won't be anytime terribly soon. Enjoy your NX1!


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Thanks a lot H20, and looking forward to your next discovery.


----------



## DJScope

Shall we start some hype up for the SMSL M2?


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Shall we start some hype up for the SMSL M2?


 


 There's another amp made by SMSL,  SAP-4 which we considered looking at. The form factor is nice however the only real information I can find is from a source I don't trust and it lacks in features.  By all means someone can jump onboard.

 http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-SAP-4S-MAX9722-portable-power-headphone-amplifier-CE-FCC-certification-/281176506665?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item41776d0129

 Maybe I'll pick one up eventually.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> There's another amp made by SMSL,  SAP-4 which we considered looking at. The form factor is nice however the only real information I can find is from a source I don't trust and it lacks in features.  By all means someone can jump onboard.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-SAP-4S-MAX9722-portable-power-headphone-amplifier-CE-FCC-certification-/281176506665?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item41776d0129
> 
> Maybe I'll pick one up eventually.


 
  
 The SaP-4 is a amp only which is, apparently, comparable to the NX1. 
  
 The M2 is a DAC/amp for $60 which is a bargain. But, their hasn't been anyone who has done any reviews and impressions on it. This could be one of those hidden gems.


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> The SaP-4 is a amp only which is, apparently, comparable to the NX1.
> 
> The M2 is a DAC/amp for $60 which is a bargain. But, their hasn't been anyone who has done any reviews and impressions on it. This could be one of those hidden gems.


 


 So funny you brought the M2 up as it was in my list of things to consider for the "upcoming". Only last night I was showing a friend and thinking about it. 

 I actually had to ask them if they'd told you about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, go for it mate if you're keen, NX1 will still make many people happy.

 Maybe you get in reach with your contact at Topping and ask for an ETA on NX2 sometime.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> So funny you brought the M2 up as it was in my list of things to consider for the "upcoming". Only last night I was showing a friend and thinking about it.
> 
> 
> I actually had to ask them if they'd told you about it.   Anyway, go for it mate if you're keen, NX1 will still make many people happy.
> ...





Nah I'm not going to buy it. I've already got the E17 and no expendable cash. I'm just curious to see how good they are. I love value for money things. 

I'll shoot Topping an email to see if they've got an ETA on the NX2.


----------



## HeadFiend

What makes you guys think there's an NX2 in the works? Did I miss something?


----------



## DJScope

headfiend said:


> What makes you guys think there's an NX2 in the works? Did I miss something?


 
  
 Look back in this thread. I've posted my email correspondence with Topping themselves. They were the ones who told me that there is a NX2 on the way.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> ...
> 
> Maybe you get in reach with your contact at Topping and ask for an ETA on NX2 sometime.


 
  
 Ok I've received a reply and they said that the current design of the NX2 has fail in the EMC test lab. So they're changing the design to retest it. So no ETA at the moment unfortunately. 
  
 I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Ok I've received a reply and they said that the current design of the NX2 has fail in the EMC test lab. So they're changing the design to retest it. So no ETA at the moment unfortunately.
> 
> I've got my fingers crossed!


 
  
 Give them time, failure is a good sign they're working hard to achieve the right results. I missed my NX1 tonight, I have a new cable I would have liked to try with it.

 Damn seller remorse........


----------



## Wokei

Since we be talking about new amp ...me got me self a new Little Bear B-2 amp with 4 op chip for different sound . So far outta box with the JRC4556 chip ..sound very similar with Topping NX1 ..good clarity n detail ,,,no colourisation ...very flat imho ..me like it very much.

Build quality ..like a tank bigger than NX1 ..similar size to me 2.5" Western Digital 1 TB POERTABLE HD.

Still not try the other two Burr Brown chip and NE5532 ...not familiar with all the chip but will change and try with the other 3 chips supplied much later. 

Accesorries .. 
Package included: 
1x Headphone Amp(with 4 OP chips,JRC4556/BB2604/NE5532/BB2134)
1x Velvet Bag,1x chip bag
1x Power supply,match 110-240V,(defaul is US plug.and we had UK,EU,AU for your choice.please notic which you need model in your Ebay order)
2x rubber band

Bought it for USD54.95 ...via eBay ...so far liking the purchase . Here are some pics...










Will take more pics later for size comparison with NX1.....wooooo hoooooo


----------



## Wokei

More pics of Little Bear B-2 for size comparison with Clip Zip, Topping NX1 and Fiio X3.....enjoy


----------



## FInixNOver

I've received my NX1 two days ago. It really is small!
 I haven't used it much so far, but my first impressions is that it widened the sound stage from the songs being streamed by Galaxy Nexus. Also the midtones are brighter. It's my first amp, so I don't have anything else to compare it to, so it's just no amp vs amp situation, and I think it has improved my listening so far.
 The first time I used it, was with my Sansa Clip +, but I didn't notice the improvements of having an amp (I don't have any hi end headphones, so that could be one reason), but having to pause the music to remove the amp, and resume play is not ideal... but like I said, once I connected it to my phone I started listening to the advantages of having an amp!!  I'm thinking about building a switchbox to make it easier to swap from no amp to amp and vice-versa (just for the sake of science 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
 Another thing I will do is listen to lossless audio, 'cause I've only tried it with mp3.
 Overall, I'm pleased with this little guy, if nothing else, by it's portability and battery life (which is still to be measure on mine - I have probably 4h of listening time as of this post, so according to your reports, I still have plenty hours left to go).
  
 My audio setup is:
 Sources:
 Laptop ASUS N56VJ (with audio by Bang & Olufsen) - don't know about the DAC inside it though...
 Samsung Galaxy Nexus
 Sansa Clip +
  
 Headphones:
 Sony Ericsson MH-1 (re-cabled)
 AKG K450 (now working with the drivers from my AKG K420, since one of the 450's drivers died)
 MEElectronics Air-Fi AF32
 MEElectronics Sport-Fi S6P
  
 Now some photos of the Amp


----------



## Wokei

finixnover said:


> I've received my NX1 two days ago. It really is small!
> I haven't used it much so far, but my first impressions is that it widened the sound stage from the songs being streamed by Galaxy Nexus. Also the midtones are brighter. It's my first amp, so I don't have anything else to compare it to, so it's just no amp vs amp situation, and I think it has improved my listening so far.
> The first time I used it, was with my Sansa Clip +, but I didn't notice the improvements of having an amp (I don't have any hi end headphones, so that could be one reason), but having to pause the music to remove the amp, and resume play is not ideal... but like I said, once I connected it to my phone I started listening to the advantages of having an amp!!  I'm thinking about building a switchbox to make it easier to swap from no amp to amp and vice-versa (just for the sake of science  ).
> Another thing I will do is listen to lossless audio, 'cause I've only tried it with mp3.
> ...




Nice one ,,,,enjoy yr "TOPPING"


----------



## H20Fidelity

finixnover said:


> I've received my NX1 two days ago. It really is small!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 

 Impressions added to the OP.


----------



## altrunox

wokei said:


> More pics of Little Bear B-2 for size comparison with Clip Zip, Topping NX1 and Fiio X3.....enjoy


 
 Do you think it`s amp is more "powerfull" than the one from X3?


----------



## Wokei

Me review on Little Bear B-2 vs Topping NX1

Music used :-

Thieves Like Us - New Order 
So Far Away - Dire Straits
High Fidelity - Daft Punk

Headphones Used - KZ LP2
Source - Sansa Zip Clip






Size - B-2 > NX1 ...twice the size in term of thickness of the amp. Height of NX-1( inclusive of volume knob)is about slightly more than 3/4 of B-2. Alternatively if you put NX-1 vertically against B-2 horizontal ...twice the size. Same goes for the blue LED light ..bigger in B-2 ...YES ...B-2 is twice in every sense of size.










Design - NX1 > B-2 ....defintely NX get me vote for its sleek design compared to B-2 . Also the side of NX1 is curved whereas B-2 is square and boxy. The surface of NX1 is clean where as B-2 have thin fine line cut into the front plate and back plate ...as well as the two side. B-2 with fine line. As you can see from me pic ...NX1 look very refined and even expensive lookin compared to B-2 which is very boxy, bulky and DIY if you put them side by side.B-2 actually look more like a laptop adapter ..LOL WITHOUT THE " big" VOLUME KNOB although both me amp have been given Carbon Vinyl treatment ...all in all they look good to me ..YMMV. ( oops pls see earlier post for pics without the carbon treatment)

Feature - NX1 > B-2 ....high and low gain switch at the bottom while B-2 does not have this feature. Also the two smaller knob at the side of B-2 are the screw knob for easy access when one wants to change the sound chip which solved the hassle of looking for screwdriver. Originally they came with screw and the two smaller screw knobs are included in the package.

Wokei ...now comes the sound part ...which Me am defintely not well versed with all the technical jargon to describe but me will try me best ...so dont bash me for the simplicity of words used.

Before me go into the details of sound ..bear in mind that B-2 comes with 4 chips ie. JR4556 ( came installed with the amp) and three other chips NE5532P & Burr Brown 2604 and 2134 . Don't know much about these chips ..so for the comaprison ...will be using the stock chip installed ..which is JR4556 against NX1(high gain ie.much preferred)

Sound signature 
There are almost similar ...clean sounding ,not much colourisation and pretty good details and separation. But me would have to say B-2 do sound better to me ears because overall the music reproduction is much more clear and clean sounding when a/b at the same volume. 

Hiss level and distortion level is also noticeably very minimal once B-2 is compared to NX1 at higher volume. At low volume ..me still find B-2 has lesser hiss and sounds much better than NX1.

Bass for both amps are good enuf for me ...punchy tight and good texture and body to it. The Fiio E11 which I used to have sounds more dark and over time becomes a bit tiring for long listening session. Me also can't decide which amp has better bass but as at now ...B-2 has slight edge against NX1 for me feel B-2 has better attack and not so much bass bloat especially on Thieves Like Us - New Order ....more controlled if that could be used to describe how me feel.

Mid and Treble .....me put them together as me feel they are very much equal. Both of these amps actually tick all the right spot for me ..bright but without the harshness.....vocal wise ...NX1 is wee bit up front while B-2 is more laid back. This is wokei but when play at higher volume ....me feel especailly when playing So Far Away ...Mark's voice feels a bit strained and starts to distort while B-2 vocal are very much in control when playing at high volume. Me find that when this happen ...me will switch NX1 to low gain to prevent this but still play at high volume.

Soundstage ..NX1 > B-2 ....both amp when at low volume ...me much prefer NX1 becuz of this ...wider and has more depth when playing High Fidelity - Daft Punk ....definitely one notch above B-2 . Its a different case when at high volume where B-2 definitely ecxel in handling high volume though the soundstage is smaller in width n depth but overall synergy is much more controlled and better details and separation ....also like what me mentioned above ...vocal stays very much intact where NX1 dont do so well at higher volume.

Overall ...me very happy with both these amps ...for the $ paid ...well worth it ...which do I like better....mmmmmm......hard to say ...both actually perform pretty damm well for me 
....in term of portability and battery power (NX1) and B-2 is real boxy though the seller says battery power is good for 100 Hours (1800 mAh)... will update later
....in term of sound signature ...slight edge goes to B-2 for clarity/less hiss and ability to handle higher volume 
....individually for bass,mid and treble ...I see very much similarity for both.

Me have not tried the other chips but in time ...will do so with some update ..cheers.

All pics of amp...after carbon vinyl treatment ...me latest fad...LOL


----------



## Wokei

altrunox said:


> Do you think it`s amp is more "powerfull" than the one from X3?




" Powerful" ....me dont know ?

Sound signature ....YES ....different ...imho more details n clarity ...sound more neutral compared to X3

Portability ...YES....X3 is all in one instead of source player n amp!

Me preference ....if money not a problem ...X3 ...for budget minded tight ass like me ....NX1 or Little Bear B-2 

On sound alone ...NX1 or B-2 

Hope this helps ....LOL


----------



## lawrecedent

Mine finally arrived yesterday and I'm really quite impressed for how much it cost. I've not owned loads of amps (fiio e12, e18) but after the e18 not turning out to be the portable solution I had hoped for I bought this on a whim because it was so cheap. It's form factor is great and style suits my note 3 perfectly. I've tried it out with my beyer dt770, akg k550 and fidellio X1 so far. The sound stage seems a bit wider than my fiio amps and there is definitely less colouration. It's only drawback is it doesn't come with any bass boost which is a shame because I do like a bit of oomph. However, the bass is very accurate and pure. It's nice to be going through all my cans again and testing it out. IEMs next, I definitely recommended it. Going to try out the SMSL M2 next and see if I can ditch the e18


----------



## lawrecedent

Just one little gripe about this amp. When it changes from one track to another on my Note 3 it pops. Is this normal? and most importantly will it damage my headphones?


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Just one little gripe about this amp. When it changes from one track to another on my Note 3 it pops. Is this normal? and most importantly will it damage my headphones?




Me use it with Sansa Zip Clip n Samsung S2 ..no pop sounds ....did u try it with other source player ?


----------



## FInixNOver

lawrecedent said:


> Just one little gripe about this amp. When it changes from one track to another on my Note 3 it pops. Is this normal? and most importantly will it damage my headphones?


 
 I also don't have any popping sounds with any of my sources... Computer, Galaxy Nexus and Sansa Clip +.


----------



## bhazard

I should make a real review on these since I've had it for awhile now. I haven't needed it as much, but its an awesome budget portable solution.


----------



## lawrecedent

finixnover said:


> I also don't have any popping sounds with any of my sources... Computer, Galaxy Nexus and Sansa Clip +.







wokei said:


> Me use it with Sansa Zip Clip n Samsung S2 ..no pop sounds ....did u try it with other source player ?




Just tried it again today with my ipad, no pops at all but back on my note theres an audible pop when it changes from one track to the next. This can also be reproduced when manually skipping tracks so it must be the player on the note 3.
On another note, this amp really pairs well with my Grado Sr325is it's as if I'm hearing them properly for the first time and I loved them before. Sadly this means I have also probably aquired an expensive amp habit haha.
Does anyone have any experience of the SMSL M2?


----------



## ClieOS

Just order a NX1. Won't have the time to review it in depth but I thought I'll see what the fuzz is all about.


----------



## d marc0

clieos said:


> Just order a NX1. Won't have the time to review it in depth but I thought I'll see what the fuzz is all about.


 
  Looking forward to your impression ClieOS.


----------



## yoyogross

me too


----------



## DJScope

clieos said:


> Just order a NX1. Won't have the time to review it in depth but I thought I'll see what the fuzz is all about.


 
  
 Great! Can't wait for this one!


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> Just order a NX1. Won't have the time to review it in depth but I thought I'll see what the fuzz is all about.


 

 Looking forward to your full in-depth review.


----------



## Baycode

bhazard said:


> I should make a real review on these since I've had it for awhile now. I haven't needed it as much, but its an awesome budget portable solution.


 
  
                                                                              *  +*
  


clieos said:


> Just order a NX1. Won't have the time to review it in depth but I thought I'll see what the fuzz is all about.


 
  
 I am feeling that 2 valuable inputs are on the way


----------



## ebrian

My NX1 was ordered July 2 from AliExpress, and apparently reached the Netherlands last Thursday.  Let's how long it takes for the donkey to swim across the Atlantic.


----------



## Wokei

ebrian said:


> My NX1 was ordered July 2 from AliExpress, and apparently reached the Netherlands last Thursday.  Let's how long it takes for the donkey to swim across the Atlantic.




That is far better than me delivery time ...me delivery took almost 40 days ... U got good donkey...


----------



## mditty

This is more of a question than a comment but...My NX1 kicks butt on my ipod touch, with or without using my FIIO line out (I like it better with however) But I get worse results with my laptop (toshiba p75-a7100). On my laptop the volume is lower and the sound is worse (whether switched to high or low impedance). Another oddity, with or without the NX1 pandora sounds better than music files (not really an NX1 question actually). I would like to get equal or close to equal results from all sources (have an acer Android tablet as well).


----------



## Baycode

mditty said:


> This is more of a question than a comment but...My NX1 kicks butt on my ipod touch, with or without using my FIIO line out (I like it better with however) But I get worse results with my laptop (toshiba p75-a7100). On my laptop the volume is lower and the sound is worse (whether switched to high or low impedance). Another oddity, with or without the NX1 pandora sounds better than music files (not really an NX1 question actually). I would like to get equal or close to equal results from all sources (have an acer Android tablet as well).


 
  
 The answer may be the source/component match/mismatches. It's a known phenomenon that applies to the most of the audio equipments (headphones, amps, dacs, sources, ...). 
  
_...and probably your laptop has a crappy dac/amp with very low volume output that NX1 may only be able to alter the volume level. _
  
  
 I am in love with the  iPod Touch 4th gen --> Fiio LOD --> NX1 --> Havi B3 Pro1 or AKG K551 combo that I couldn't have time to properly try NX1 with other sources


----------



## mditty

baycode said:


> I am in love with the  iPod Touch 4th gen --> Fiio LOD --> NX1 --> Havi B3 Pro1 or AKG K551 combo that I couldn't have time to properly try NX1 with other sources


 
  
 I agree about the ipod touch 4th gen + FIIO LOD. those two together is a kick ass combo with any of my phones. That said my HTC one X may graduate to being my dedicated music player once I get a new phone (with the ipod as backup) due to the "Beats" eq mode which I like with some phones and can be turned off and works while streaming which I can't say for can opener or any other eq on the ipod.


----------



## H20Fidelity

If you're experiencing bad quality (or synergy) with your laptop headphone out the next step is to pick up a cheap DAC and try amping from that Instead. Something like the cheap Ele DAC found on eBay might be a good start. A quick search will find you some information. Or, if you're willing to spend a little more the Stoner Acoustics UD110.


----------



## ClieOS

h20fidelity said:


> Looking forward to your full in-depth review.


 
  
 Don't hold your breath


----------



## peter123

I just reordered one of these since my first one never arrived.................


----------



## ebrian

wokei said:


> That is far better than me delivery time ...me delivery took almost 40 days ... U got good donkey...


 
 Haha.. well I can still beat you.  Let's see how long it takes before it arrives here in Canada.  19 days so far..


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> That angled Neutrik interconnect was in my wishlist for some time...
> 
> Since I already have a longer, 4 wire version I didn't order.
> 
> ...




Me Neutrik cable just arrived ...me very impressed ...good workmanship ...look very sexceee...silver braided ....here are some pics ...enjoy





Gotta click on the pics ..to see ...real beauty on close-up


----------



## Baycode

Looks very nice @Wokei !    Please share your findings about the sound of new cable. Is it pure silver or SPC?


----------



## hay2014

Hi all
  
 I'm new to this forum and have recently purchased the Topping NX-1.  For anybody who is deliberating over whether to get this amp, I would say get it - it's a no brainer.
  
 I have a few amps, including the Graham slee voyager, the E11, the PA2V, go-vibe martini+.
  
 Whilst this little amp doesn't have the musical complexity of the Voyager, it definitely holds weight against the go-vibe martini-u that I paid about 200 aussie bucks for - and the NX1 I paid like 37 dollars for.  It is insane value for the sound quality.  Also the Martini U had really bad EMI problems, so much I couldn't use it on the train.... the NX1 does not have these problems.
  
 So I would highly recommend this little amp, which to my ears is punching up around where the 150-200 amps are, but obviously can't compete with the amps above that.
  
 I would describe the amp signature as engaging and fun (in high gain mode).  the clarity is good and the soundstage is deep and wide coming out from the lod of the ipod 160 gb classic.
  
 hope this helps someone, cause I bought the little amp on what I read here and haven't regretted it.
  
 cheers 
 john


----------



## DJScope

hay2014 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new to this forum and have recently purchased the Topping NX-1.  For anybody who is deliberating over whether to get this amp, I would say get it - it's a no brainer.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Hey John! You don't look like a noob, but as traditions go: Welcome to Head-Fi! Sorry for your wallet!
  
 I couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> Looks very nice @Wokei !    Please share your findings about the sound of new cable. Is it pure silver or SPC?




Wooo ..hoooo ...definitely this cable wee bit more clarity/detail and bright but to me ..very smooth than me other Pallic Kimble cable( warmer sound in comparison) ....pic below 



Me no expert on cable ..lookin at it .me think pure silver cable wrap in see thru tube ....hope that helps ...good buy ..get it guys.


----------



## hay2014

Thanks mate!  Yes - poor wallet, but happy ears!


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> Comparisons finished
> 
> Silver wire with neutrik gold jack is very close to the performance to NX1 cable for most -hard hitting- songs. On calm music like Susan Wong "My Cherie Amour" I can detect slight differences. Silver wire yielded slightly more details and slightly higher volume.
> 
> Is it worth spending extra 15USD (I am talking about the cable that wokei ordered) on a better cable? Well it depends... Lets wait for more inputs on this topic.




Yes ....well worth it .

With Neutrik cable ...details and high in treble is defintely much more smoother ...compared to the stock NX1 cable ....guitar on Dire Straits - So Far Away sound so much brighter but not harsh ..more smooth and this is just me ...me can even hear very clearly when the guitar chords changes ...just me ...


----------



## Wokei

hay2014 said:


> Thanks mate!  Yes - poor wallet, but happy ears!




Happy ears + cost of NX1 ( +_ 40$) =


----------



## Baycode

From the photos cable looks really good @Wokei  !
  
 One can only buy the two Neutrik angled jacks for 19 USD.
  
 So at 15USD for total -including shipping- it should be a perfect route to go.
  
 Thanks for sharing


----------



## Supergen2

Guys, I am still waiting for my nx1 to arrive and frankly I am starting to worry since its almost a month. I was wondering if anyone bought the nx1 from eBay seller supermario-gb, what is your experience?


----------



## Wokei

supergen2 said:


> Guys, I am still waiting for my nx1 to arrive and frankly I am starting to worry since its almost a month. I was wondering if anyone bought the nx1 from eBay seller supermario-gb, what is your experience?




One month plus is quite normal for seller from HK or China ...me NX1 took almost 40 days from another ebay seller tool nerd ...


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> One month plus is quite normal for seller from HK or China ...me NX1 took almost 40 days from another ebay seller tool nerd ...




I'm still waiting.............


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I'm still waiting.............




Oh poor Peter ...u still have lot of gears to play with ...lots of stuffs arrived while u have a jolly good holiday in Spain ....hopefully this time they get u donkey that can swim well...


----------



## yacobx

I just got my NX1 yesterday. Ive been looking for an amp for my budget rig build for some time. First I was considering the CMOY or the Fiio E11, but stumbled across the NX1. a few reviewers noticed some hiss when using the amp. That concerned me but for the price it was worth a try. When i got in and plugged in my MDR xb90ex earbuds there was a hiss... the amp had too much power in it. even at low volume it was there. I decided to see if it was present when using my DT880 250ohm. I turned it all the way up and let the amp stretch out its internal components. after that the hiss is gone. The amp sounds absolutely amazing. I highly recommend it!
  
 P.s. Im using a compact flash Ipod 5.5
  
 [Edit]
  
 Ive had the amp for 4 days now and its really supprising how balanced the sound is. I couldnt be happier with the sound signature. Now I can get back to finishing the ipod mods.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

wokei said:


> Oh poor Peter ...u still have lot of gears to play with ...lots of stuffs arrived while u have a jolly good holiday in Spain ....hopefully this time they get u donkey that can swim well...


 
  
 Sometimes your donkey is an adequate swimmer, but the Customs stuff decides your package isn't worthy of their time. My NX1 has been sitting at the airport for a week... What makes this funnier is that i had also ordered a pair of KC06s which arrived at the airport four days latter than the NX1, passed through Customs immediately and have been in my possession since this morning.


----------



## altrunox

LOL. So the hiss dissapeared after you turned the volume up? 
 Madness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Would you say it can give enough power to the DT880?


----------



## Baycode

altrunox said:


> LOL. So the hiss dissapeared after you turned the volume up?
> Madness :blink:
> 
> 
> Would you say it can give enough power to the DT880?


 

Hissing is gone because of ohmage of the HP (250 ohm) I suppose... Higher the ohm lesser the hissing... 

I am also interested in the pairing/matching of dt880 / 250 . Some more info on synergy please?


----------



## altrunox

baycode said:


> Hissing is gone because of ohmage of the HP (250 ohm). Higher the ohm lesser the hissing...
> 
> I am also interested inte pairing/matching of dt880 / 250


 
 Yeah, but if I understood it right, the hiss even with the IEM disappeared after he turned the volume to max. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Using the IEM with low volume in the beginning = hiss
 Using the DT880 with max volume = no hiss
 Using the IEM after using it a while in a high volume = no hiss
 --
 If it pairs nice with the DT880 250 Ohms, i should get it instead of waiting for the E11k.


----------



## yacobx

altrunox said:


> LOL. So the hiss dissapeared after you turned the volume up?
> Madness
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I guess what I said was a little misleading. the hiss was never present in the DT880. only on the MDR's. So after I played around with the 880s for about ten mins I went back to the MDR's and the hiss was gone. 
  
 The NX1 was perfect for the DT880's. I choose the 250ohm for just this reason. I wanted to be able to use it with a rig at some point. 600ohm version would have been impossible haha. about 80% volume was just right on the NX1 for the DT880's. it sounded very similar to my desktop amp. Im sure it will will sound even better after it has more time to break in.


----------



## altrunox

yacobx said:


> I guess what I said was a little misleading. the hiss was never present in the DT880. only on the MDR's. So after I played around with the 880s for about ten mins I went back to the MDR's and the hiss was gone.
> 
> The NX1 was perfect for the DT880's. I choose the 250ohm for just this reason. I wanted to be able to use it with a rig at some point. 600ohm version would have been impossible haha. about 80% volume was just right on the NX1 for the DT880's. it sounded very similar to my desktop amp. Im sure it will will sound even better after it has more time to break in.


 
 Similar to Magni? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Ok, will buy it, but since I live in Brazil it'll probably take on month or more two arrive...but better later than never 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thx.


----------



## yacobx

baycode said:


> Hissing is gone because of ohmage of the HP (250 ohm) I suppose... Higher the ohm lesser the hissing...
> 
> I am also interested in the pairing/matching of dt880 / 250
> 
> ...


 
  
 The whole set up surprised me honestly. After reading reviews I thought the sound stage was going to be narrow and blended. In my experience the instrument separation is on point and the 3d imaging is really good. The DT880 and the rig I'm using is amazing! I feel like they were meant for each other. I was worried that because the DT880's are semi open it wouldn't drive the bass enough. I had nothing to worry about.


----------



## yacobx

altrunox said:


> Similar to Magni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, It sounded like the Magni IMO. TWO MONTHS? amazon has it for 42.99 right now.


----------



## yacobx

altrunox said:


> Yeah, but if I understood it right, the hiss even with the IEM disappeared after he turned the volume to max.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, I agree with you guys. When I plugged the MDR's back in and the hiss was inaudible I was pleasantly surprised. IMO it pairs really nicely with the DT880s. Do you have a pair of 250ohm? Ive read a lot of bad reviews on the e11. fiio is a great company and the listen to the community. the e11k might be worth the wait. I couldn't argue with the price of the NX1.


----------



## altrunox

Amazon, Aliexpress, Ebay, MP4Nation... just don't matter, one month if you're lucky, more if you aren't.
 This is Brazil.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll get it from Aliexpress, since the shipping is free, thx for everybody.
 Now I'll start saving for the DT990 Pro.


----------



## Wokei

skiesofazel said:


> Sometimes your donkey is an adequate swimmer, but the Customs stuff decides your package isn't worthy of their time. My NX1 has been sitting at the airport for a week... What makes this funnier is that i had also ordered a pair of KC06s which arrived at the airport four days latter than the NX1, passed through Customs immediately and have been in my possession since this morning.




lol ....me donkey was not fed at China post office but upon reaching me country ..it only took 2 days from airport /custom to me hands ....they dont like donkey in China ...


----------



## yacobx

altrunox said:


> Amazon, Aliexpress, Ebay, MP4Nation... just don't matter, one month if you're lucky, more if you aren't.
> This is Brazil.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 why the 990's????


----------



## s5300

Ordered one of these today now that Amazon has them with Prime shipping. Can't wait to hear it.


----------



## yacobx

ok Im really loving the NX1 with the 280pros..... the bass mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. If your curious I'm listening to Congi's album tidal fragments.


----------



## lawrecedent

wokei said:


> Me Neutrik cable just arrived ...me very impressed ...good workmanship ...look very sexceee...silver braided ....here are some pics ...enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Loving these cables especially at the prices quoted but for some reason when I click buy it now in aliexpress it says "page not found". Anyone else having this problem? I wondered if the seller has sold out or maybe just realised how insanely cheap these cables are?


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Loving these cables especially at the prices quoted but for some reason when I click buy it now in aliexpress it says "page not found". Anyone else having this problem? I wondered if the seller has sold out or maybe just realised how insanely cheap these cables are?




Me help you ..see this link ..its working for me ...

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html


----------



## lawrecedent

wokei said:


> Me help you ..see this link ..its working for me ...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html


Thanks Wokei, same problem though, when I checked his shipping details sadly he doesn't ship to the UK. Shame


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Thanks Wokei, same problem though, when I checked his shipping details sadly he doesn't ship to the UK. Shame




Funny ..on me page ..when me click on shipping country ..me still see UK ..FREE SHIPPING ....Me have problem when using Aliexpress in IE but on Chrome working fine .....maybe try different browser ....hope this helps ...its really a no brainer and damm good cable ...

Cheers..


----------



## lawrecedent

wokei said:


> Funny ..on me page ..when me click on shipping country ..me still see UK ..FREE SHIPPING ....Me have problem when using Aliexpress in IE but on Chrome working fine .....maybe try different browser ....hope this helps ...its really a no brainer and damm good cable ...
> 
> Cheers..



Using chrome but on mobile but still not working so will try on laptop.


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Using chrome but on mobile but still not working so will try on laptop.




Ali on mobile dont work too well from me experience...page dont load too well n incomplete ...could be the reason 

Cheers


----------



## lawrecedent

wokei said:


> Ali on mobile dont work too well from me experience...page dont load too well n incomplete ...could be the reason
> 
> Cheers



Thanks Wokei, just tried on ipad and worked perfectly! !!


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Thanks Wokei, just tried on ipad and worked perfectly! !!




Cheers mate ...get a beer now ...


----------



## FInixNOver

Is there a way to shield the NX1 against mobile waves interference?
 Whenever I'm in a low network coverage area, or I get a call, the NX1 is susceptible to the interference... It lacks EMI shielding I guess...


----------



## Wokei

finixnover said:


> Is there a way to shield the NX1 against mobile waves interference?
> Whenever I'm in a low network coverage area, or I get a call, the NX1 is susceptible to the interference... It lacks EM shielding I guess...




Is it very significant interference ? 

Me only use with me Zip Clip or me Samsung S2 as player ...


----------



## FInixNOver

wokei said:


> Is it very significant interference ?
> 
> Me only use with me Zip Clip or me Samsung S2 as player ...


 
 Very significant! Even if I have it connected to my laptop, and the phone is near by and get a call, I get interference.
 Remember the interference generated on old cheap computer speakers with no EMI shielding, when getting a call? Same deal here... That thr thr thr thr thrrrrr thr....


----------



## Wokei

finixnover said:


> Very significant! Even if I have it connected to my laptop, and the phone is near by and get a call, I get interference.
> Remember the interference generated on old cheap computer speakers with no EM shielding, when getting a call? Same deal here... That thr thr thr thr thrrrrr thr....




Yeah ..me know ...used to have Fiio E11 connected to me phone but the EMI ..thrrrrrrrrrrrr is just too annoying ...so me dont use me amp with me phone ..and just put me phone in pocket on vibrate mode ..when using me amp n player ....

Well cant have everything ....still very happy with me NX1 .,still qualify as me best buy this year ...also me other amp Little Bear B-2 ...


----------



## Baycode

I sometimes use it with my Samsung S2 and interference is near to zero (can't say non-existent).


----------



## FInixNOver

wokei said:


> Yeah ..me know ...used to have Fiio E11 connected to me phone but the EMI ..thrrrrrrrrrrrr is just too annoying ...so me dont use me amp with me phone ..and just put me phone in pocket on vibrate mode ..when using me amp n player ....
> 
> Well cant have everything ....still very happy with me NX1 .,still qualify as me best buy this year ...also me other amp Little Bear B-2 ...


 
 Sure! I'm still very happy with this little guy, and how little I've payed for it! I just wanted to EMI shield it if at all possible...


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Me help you ..see this link ..its working for me ...
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html


 
 Thanks, I ordered one as well


----------



## FInixNOver

peter123 said:


> Thanks, I ordered one as well


 
 Me too!! Thanks Wokei


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Thanks, I ordered one as well







finixnover said:


> Me too!! Thanks Wokei




Me happy to help ....anytime guys.


----------



## Wokei

Btw ..me have another cable comin in this week or next ....will update u guys ...no more cable after this ...enuf cable for all me need after this one ...




Will shoot real pic of this cable when arrive ...oops its USD28 ...see yaaaa


----------



## H20Fidelity

Tool_nerd has dropped his price to $25.99 + $17.99 Shipping.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310825604741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kiyoshikiyomizu

Thank you for the news
 Do you guys know any online stores i can buy online shipping from HK ?


----------



## s5300

-snip-


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> Tool_nerd has dropped his price to $25.99 + $17.99 Shipping.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/310825604741?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
  
 Good luck getting it. He'll just cancel it again...


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Good luck getting it. He'll just cancel it again...


 


 It seems tool_nerd has gone into competition with supermario_gb, the other NX1 eBay seller, as now both their prices are almost exactly the same. I still say avoid tool_nerd, because he's just all over the shop with his prices. (remember he took them up to $100 something once) I have his NX1 listing in my eBay watch list and monitor it every few days. That seller is c.r.a.z.y.

 Recommended for buyers to stick with supermario_gb.


----------



## s5300

At this point you guys should just get it from Amazon unless you can't get it shipped to where you're located. They have no BS and good shipping policies especially if you have prime. Much easier returns if something goes wrong.


----------



## DMax99

I'm pretty sure I got mine from that tool_nerd guy.... 

I actually can't wait for my nx1 to come back so I can have a listen to it again.. Lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

s5300 said:


> At this point you guys should just get it from Amazon unless you can't get it shipped to where you're located. They have no BS and good shipping policies especially if you have prime. Much easier returns if something goes wrong.


 


 I've added a link to amazons listing in the OP to help spread members options.

 I totally agree for USA buyers should purchase on amazon, much much easier.


----------



## kiyoshikiyomizu

I pretty much have to stick to those guys for the time being. 
  
 Any idea which one is better ? supermario or tool_nerd ?


----------



## bobskie

Been thinking of buying one of these for a while. Look pretty good and only 21 pounds in the UK. Sounds like a good deal. First post on here BTW looks like a good forum. Sure I'll like it


----------



## Wokei

kiyoshikiyomizu said:


> I pretty much have to stick to those guys for the time being.
> 
> Any idea which one is better ? supermario or tool_nerd ?




Me think delivery time for these two guys abt the same .....

Supermario ..price is same but tool nerd is funky ....price changes from high to low .

Me unit from tool nerd ....me waited for over 40 days from tool nerd ...fyi..when me pay USD 38 ( won via bidding) but it seems the price has gone up to 45 -50+ $ ......also DX is not recommended though they sell at 36$ ...me dont buy from them also ...they dont indicate to you that it is out of stock ...when order is made but order is still processing ...and then advise you to change to another item or refund you ...


----------



## Baycode

bobskie said:


> Been thinking of buying one of these for a while. Look pretty good and only 21 pounds in the UK. Sounds like a good deal. First post on here BTW looks like a good forum. Sure I'll like it




10 years ago when I first became a member of head-fi It seemed to me the same... Now I am selling cigarettes on the nightclubs to collect money for new purchases and burning headphone boxes to heat myself at nights 

-kidding-


My turn to say: welcome and sorry about your wallet


----------



## Wokei

bobskie said:


> Been thinking of buying one of these for a while. Look pretty good and only 21 pounds in the UK. Sounds like a good deal. First post on here BTW looks like a good forum. Sure I'll like it




Go for it mate ...


----------



## bobskie

wokei said:


> Go for it mate ...



Will buy eventually but not right now already bought enough for now. Also been looking at a little bear tube portable amp too but apparently runs very hot.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kiyoshikiyomizu said:


> I pretty much have to stick to those guys for the time being.
> 
> Any idea which one is better ? supermario or tool_nerd ?


 


 I would go with supermario. tool_nerds shipping times are terrible.


----------



## TomM

Got my NX1 about 2 Weeks ago.
 First thought: Damn small (Only have a Epiphany O2 amp to compare to) but well made!
  
 Atm, I just use it a home connected to my iPod Touch 4G, Fiio L10 Cable and a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 880.
  
 I am very impressed by the dead silence you hear if no music is playing. 
  
  
  
 Btw, haven't charged my NX1 yet! Still running on the battery charge which was delivered. Impressive.
  
 I like this tiny amp and would buy it again.
  
  
  
 Now, my O2 serves as desktop amp for my AKG K701.


----------



## Miyaichi

Did anyone compared the Topping NX1 with the Pico Slim? Is it able to compete with the Pico Slim, a ultra portable amp which costs ten time more?


----------



## yacobx

tomm said:


> Got my NX1 about 2 Weeks ago.
> First thought: Damn small (Only have a Epiphany O2 amp to compare to) but well made!
> 
> Atm, I just use it a home connected to my iPod Touch 4G, Fiio L10 Cable and a pair of Beyerdynamic DT 880.
> ...




L10?


----------



## yacobx

miyaichi said:


> Did anyone compared the Topping NX1 with the Pico Slim? Is it able to compete with the Pico Slim, a ultra portable amp which costs ten time more?




For the most part everyone in this thread is on a tight budget. Pico slim is in another league.


----------



## Miyaichi

yacobx said:


> For the most part everyone in this thread is on a tight budget. Pico slim is in another league.


 
 I know, but there are some supremos and head-fiers with TOTL IEMs in here. Some of them might have tested both.


----------



## ebrian

wokei said:


> That is far better than me delivery time ...me delivery took almost 40 days ... U got good donkey...


 
  
 Mine arrived today.  In all it took "only" 23 days to ship to Toronto, Canada.


----------



## Wokei

Good donkey ...mate !

Impressions please ? Maybe u could post the link of Aliexpress link for those who are interested in getting NX1 ...


----------



## ebrian

Initial impressions is that the bass is hitting harder.  It is definitely a fuller sounding low end (without sacrificing anything else).  That's about it for now.  I like how loud it can get without any distortion.
  
 I've got it on now listening on my Sansa Clip ZIp and Ostry KC06.  ClipZip is up to 75% volume and gain is turned High for the amp.  I'm going to need some ideas on how to set this up so I can walk around with it easily.  Here's a few shots:
  

  
 Recently I've noticed that my Nexus 4 phone produces better sound than the Clip Zip.. but connecting the amp to the phone seems unlikely unless I use the Velcro stickers.  I guess I'll have to tinker around with the most practical setup.


----------



## ebrian

By the way, the way in which I've got the rubber band wrapped around the amp, it's hugging tightly against the volume -- the band is actually wider than the space I've put it in (between volume knob and input jack -- this actually works out because the rubber provides added friction on the knob so it's less likely that the volume is changed if it's moving around in my bag or pocket, etc.


----------



## Wokei

ebrian said:


> Initial impressions is that the bass is hitting harder.  It is definitely a fuller sounding low end (without sacrificing anything else).  That's about it for now.  I like how loud it can get without any distortion.
> 
> I've got it on now listening on my Sansa Clip ZIp and Ostry KC06.  ClipZip is up to 75% volume and gain is turned High for the amp.  I'm going to need some ideas on how to set this up so I can walk around with it easily.  Here's a few shots:
> 
> ...




Use 3M Dual Lock ...no rubber band to block the control if use with smartphone ..


----------



## Jupiterknight

ebrian said:


> Initial impressions is that the bass is hitting harder.  It is definitely a fuller sounding low end (without sacrificing anything else).  That's about it for now.  I like how loud it can get without any distortion.
> 
> I've got it on now listening on my Sansa Clip ZIp and Ostry KC06.  ClipZip is up to 75% volume and gain is turned High for the amp.  I'm going to need some ideas on how to set this up so I can walk around with it easily.  Here's a few shots:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Rockbox your Sansa Clip Zip. Set the volume to 0 DB and you have a pure line out level from the Sansa Clip Zip, which is quite good/excellent, even measures way above its $25 price tag, multiple times, compared to other sources and more pricier..
  
 Adjust the volume through the NX1 and then you have a combo rig below $100 that performs/sounds very expensive.... If you like it?
  
 You will figure out how to position the Clip on top of the NX1, certainly not rocket science or needing a master degree in interior design


----------



## Salmonelas

hi, i bought yesterday NX1 and Havi B3 pro1.I dont have them yet but want to ask,the 3.5 to 3.5 cable is good?
 Because i read in other posts about aftermarket cables...there are better?the sound quality is improving?is it worth it to buy another 3.5 to 3.5 cable or the one provided is enough?


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> hi, i bought yesterday NX1 and Havi B3 pro1.I dont have them yet but want to ask,the 3.5 to 3.5 cable is good?
> Because i read in other posts about aftermarket cables...there are better?the sound quality is improving?is it worth it to buy another 3.5 to 3.5 cable or the one provided is enough?




Cable provided by NX1 is good enuf but aftermarket cable are better quality IMHO ... sound quality subtle improvement...for 5.50$ ...why not


----------



## Salmonelas

Thanks ill buy one just to see on my own then.


----------



## yacobx

salmonelas said:


> Thanks ill buy one just to see on my own then.




To be honest, the cable game is a placebo. It's mostly for show but there are slight differences. If you have the money, go for it. This is all for fun anyways.


----------



## DJScope

yacobx said:


> To be honest, the cable game is a placebo. It's mostly for show but there are slight differences. If you have the money, go for it. This is all for fun anyways.


 
  
 Most of the time it's true. But you can tell the difference between are really poorly made cable and a proper cable.


----------



## mditty

The cable that comes with it is junk. Mine came shorted.


----------



## s5300

mditty said:


> The cable that comes with it is junk. Mine came shorted.


 
  
 Maybe I'm talking out of my ass... but I don't think a cable can be shorted?


----------



## Wokei

mditty said:


> The cable that comes with it is junk. Mine came shorted.




Time to get new aftermarket cable ....normally stock cable are not that good ...the wire in housing after a few bend and twist ...connection will eventually cut off ....


----------



## H20Fidelity

Since we're talking about cables here's the silver plated onest11 interconnect I ordered for my NX1.

 It arrived a little late and I never got to try it. If anything gives me an excuse to purchase another NX1 amp.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Since we're talking about cables here's the silver plated onest11 interconnect I ordered for my NX1.
> 
> 
> It arrived a little late and I never got to try it. If anything gives me an excuse to purchase another NX1 amp.




Nice lookin' cable .....where did u get it ? How much u paid for ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Nice lookin' cable .....where did u get it ? How much u paid for ?


 

 Through this eBay seller based in the UK:  http://cgi6.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=onest11&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1

 His work is great though the cable cost on par with an NX1 amp, (about $43 AUD)


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Through this eBay seller based in the UK:  http://cgi6.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewSellersOtherItems&userid=onest11&completed=0&sort=3&since=-1
> 
> 
> His work is great though the cable cost on par with an NX1 amp, (about $43 AUD)




Thanks mate ...cheers.


----------



## svyr

I think I might get one. many thanks for DMax99 for organizing to send the Australian tour unit around and h20 for facilitating




For the price, battery life and size I hardly think one can complain. About $50 and I didn't have to charge it once in 2 weeks. The build seems solid. The interconnect feels solid as well.(you know how you cam get really seedy ones with cheap amps?) 

I don't like it with clip+ it does seem a bit midsy to me compared to straight clip(despite the measurements) and maybe the bass feels a bit softer with it too. (or it did something to mids detail from the clip+ that I don't quite approve of that didn't recur with D2) <- didn't think I'd ever be calling an amp midsy lol.

BUT. I do think it fixes Cowon D2 quite nicely . Seems like it helps the bass roll-off and the impedance rollercoaster FR changes (by virtue of low OI) and the slightly muted highs on the D2. (cowon d2 usually sounds like utter crap). So maybe people with bad sources that put ok quality out into LO while putting out horrible sound while driving HP will find it to be a cheap fix.

It'd be interesting to see measurements and rmma of nx1 out of cowon d2 and clip, to see how much I'm imagining

One thing I did dislike was the high noise floor on the high gain mode for NX1...(idle or otherwise, regardless of volume set on the source but depending on the vol pot position)
I hear it with IEMs in quieter bits and maybe as extra distortion . That said - most IEMs of my IEMs aside from low sensitivity ones (Lear's Bd4.2) would be ok with low gain mode.
I still heard it a tiny bit on the on quieter songs for low gain mode but it was pretty minor.
(at first I tried cowon d2+ nx1 with high gain and was disappointed re above but low gain is really nice on it )

On the other hand, the HG mode works for full size cans. e.g. I didn't have many problems with Thinksound on1 or GMP450 pro and no noise issues. buuut, I dunno, maybe the lower gain needs a bit more gain?

Oh um, one more odd thing. This _only_ happens with the nx1 connected to D2+ - when d2 boots up with it attached, you can hear feedback noise until the boot into rockbox is complete. Then it stops doing that. (Doesn't happen with just H300 connected). happens consistently, seems harmless. anyhow.


tl;dr: it's amazing for that price. Imo, for 50 you're likely to get a $50 mint candy tin cmoy that'll last 5h and have major issues and you'll need to change the 9v battery for every 2h(like picking up RF or the vol pot being hand made out of Papier-mâché , channels mismatched, or it having a 10% chance of spontaneously combusting in your pocket because it's made by EE major who needs crack money and it might short something with wiggling wires if bumped in your pocket)


----------



## mditty

s5300 said:


> Maybe I'm talking out of my ass... but I don't think a cable can be shorted?


 
 Broken then. If you move the cable in any way you get static and the music cuts out. The FIIO cable I am now using does that maybe 1% of the time so I think that the Topping cable was bad but the jack may also have a slight issue. It does this with more than one source so I an going to get another cable to eliminate or confirm that it is the amp.


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

This amp is pretty neutral but there is a lot of EMI when pairing it with a phone (Nexus 5).


----------



## lawrecedent

skiesofazel said:


> This amp is pretty neutral but there is a lot of EMI when pairing it with a phone (Nexus 5).



I found the same with my Note 3


----------



## Arvan

skiesofazel said:


> This amp is pretty neutral but there is a lot of EMI when pairing it with a phone (Nexus 5).


 
 Sorry to hear that.. Probably why i wont get one. My cmoy has the same issues, i need something with out EMI to replace it as a portable amp. After all, EMI is everywhere when on the move. It´s a damn shame


----------



## stefu

svyr said:


> [...]
> I don't like it with clip+ it does seem a bit midsy to me compared to straight clip(despite the measurements) and maybe the bass feels a bit softer with it too. (or it did something to mids detail from the clip+ that I don't quite approve of that didn't recur with D2) <- didn't think I'd ever be calling an amp midsy lol.
> [...]


 
 I have very similar experience with NX1 and clip+. It sounds very mid centric and I don't really like it that way.
  
 The background noise of NX1 is really annoying with sensitive IEM, low gain is acceptable, high gain is not. With larger cans it works pretty well. I briefly tried it with HE-400 and it sounded quite right, but I didn't have time for a proper test yet.


----------



## TheFragileOne

Can the NX1 be used as a desktop amplifier?


----------



## stefu

Technically it can, that is you can connect it to whatever desktop source you have. I'm not sure how practical it is, but with it's batter life you don't have to keep it connected to usb power all the time, which means cleaner power source. I happen to use my portable amps as desktop amp, when I want some change in sound signature or when I'm experimenting, but this is their part time job


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah sure you can use NX1 as a desktop amp, ideally you want to pick up a cheap/decent DAC and connect it that way, but there's no huge drama using your laptop/PC headphone out. My main desktop source is an Aune T1 (line out) with an RCA to 3.5mm jack cable. Then I just plug whatever amp in I want. Helps mix things up and switch out synergy for different pairings.


----------



## TheFragileOne

h20fidelity said:


> Yeah sure you can use NX1 as a desktop amp, ideally you want to pick up a cheap/decent DAC and connect it that way, but there's no huge drama using your laptop/PC headphone out. My main desktop source is an Aune T1 (line out) with an RCA to 3.5mm jack cable. Then I just plug whatever amp in I want. Helps mix things up and switch out synergy for different pairings.



Cool thanks! Could you recommend me some cheap desktop amplifiers then?


----------



## yacobx

thefragileone said:


> Cool thanks! Could you recommend me some cheap desktop amplifiers then?


 
 Get the O2 JDS lab amp.


----------



## TheFragileOne

yacobx said:


> Get the O2 JDS lab amp.


 
 That's pretty expensive haha. I need one for if I get the DT 770 Pro 80 apparently but the Pro 80 is already at the top of my budget if I can find it for $200.


----------



## H20Fidelity

thefragileone said:


> That's pretty expensive haha. I need one for if I get the DT 770 Pro 80 apparently but the Pro 80 is already at the top of my budget if I can find it for $200.


 


 Are you after a cheap DAC to use with NX1? Or looking for a cheap deskstop ready amp?

 If you're going to use NX1 as a deskstop amp and want to connect it to a DAC like I mentioned last page take a look at the Ele Dac.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/New-MINI-HI-FI-USB-DAC-Audio-Sound-Card-PCM2704-Audio-Amplifier-Decoder-Black-/170965287781?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item27ce534365&_uhb=1

 It would work like this.

 Laptop USB port > Ele DAC > NX1 > Headphone.


----------



## TheFragileOne

h20fidelity said:


> Are you after a cheap DAC to use with NX1? Or looking for a cheap deskstop ready amp?
> 
> If you're going to use NX1 as a deskstop amp and want to connect it to a DAC like I mentioned last page take a look at the Ele Dac.
> 
> ...


 
 Nah I'm looking for something that'll connect through my computer's output since the DT 770 Pro's need an amp to shine.

 So it'd go: desktop audio port > amp > DT 770 Pro's


----------



## H20Fidelity

thefragileone said:


> Nah I'm looking for something that'll connect through my computer's output since the DT 770 Pro's need an amp to shine.
> 
> So it'd go: desktop audio port > amp > DT 770 Pro's


 


 Take a look here, but keep in mind while there's many options many have not been tested. : http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xheadphone+amp&_nkw=headphone+amp&_sacat=0&_from=R40

 Or if you want something proven and around $100 the Schiit Magni will work with a 3.5mm to RCA cable.

 http://schiit.com/products/magni

 With this cable: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/321436300410?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

 (But remember, an NX1 will do exactly what you're looking for. it has been proven to run 250ohm Beyer DT880)


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Take a look here, but keep in mind while there's many options many have not been tested. : http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xheadphone+amp&_nkw=headphone+amp&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Or if you want something proven and around $100 the Schiit Magni will work with a 3.5mm to RCA cable.
> 
> ...


 
 I approve the Magni. A DAC is so important tho.


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Take a look here, but keep in mind while there's many options many have not been tested. : http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xheadphone+amp&_nkw=headphone+amp&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Or if you want something proven and around $100 the Schiit Magni will work with a 3.5mm to RCA cable.
> 
> ...


 
 EEEEEEE I use GhentAudio for my desktop amp


----------



## H20Fidelity

yacobx said:


> I approve the Magni. A DAC is so important tho.


 


 I agree on the DAC being important but he doesn't seem to keen. Even an Ele DAC would do.

 You can explain why he needs one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ^^ Ghentaudio cables are awesome. Pop into our new thread and say a few words one day.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/725542/ghentaudio-cables-impressions-opinions-first-impressions-pictures-in


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> I agree on the DAC being important but he doesn't seem to keen. Even an Ele DAC would do.
> 
> You can explain why he needs one.
> 
> ...


 
 Will do, the Digital Audio Converter can really take your gear to the next level. Schiit sells a DAC/ AMP stack. I personally use a Focusrite 2i2 because I produce music. You will not be able to use your gear to the fullest with out a DAC. DT770 are mixing headphones which are very unforgiving and will show you how limited your internal sound card is. I know it all starts adding up quick but save a little long because like everyone here, you will spend a lot of alone time with your gear and you want to be happy.


----------



## TheFragileOne

h20fidelity said:


> Take a look here, but keep in mind while there's many options many have not been tested. : http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.H0.Xheadphone+amp&_nkw=headphone+amp&_sacat=0&_from=R40
> 
> Or if you want something proven and around $100 the Schiit Magni will work with a 3.5mm to RCA cable.
> 
> ...


 
 That amp and the O2 look so beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only reason I don't want to spend money on a DAC is because I only have $200 to spend. Which is why I wanted to just use my FiiO E6 with the DT 770's or a Topping. Can the NX1 be plugged into a power source so I don't have to worry about the battery dying? How long do you feel the battery would last if not? I don't listen to my music at very loud volumes on the computer. My volume currently is at 38 on Windows 8.
  


yacobx said:


> Will do, the Digital Audio Converter can really take your gear to the next level. Schiit sells a DAC/ AMP stack. I personally use a Focusrite 2i2 because I produce music. You will not be able to use your gear to the fullest with out a DAC. DT770 are mixing headphones which are very unforgiving and will show you how limited your internal sound card is. I know it all starts adding up quick but save a little long because like everyone here, you will spend a lot of alone time with your gear and you want to be happy.


 
 Yeah I totally get that. Since the DT770's are so unforgiving, do you think it'd be better just to get a pair of ATH-M50X's with velour pads? It'd still be cheaper than the Pro 80's since I can't find them for under $230 right now. Then I wouldnt even need an amp.


----------



## yacobx

thefragileone said:


> That amp and the O2 look so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 well IMO the DT770 are the best out there in that price range. The only reason I bought dt880s over 770s is because they are semi open and you'll never have hot ears. When I produce I can go for hours and I forget that they are on. Honestly, everyone is different. we all have different ears and tastes. 200 is tough. If I were you Id buy MDR xb90ex, ts 200 tips and the NX1. Its what I'm using on my iPod set up.


----------



## H20Fidelity

thefragileone said:


> That amp and the O2 look so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 See, the reason you need a DAC is because the soundcard on your laptop doesn't put out a very clean audio signal (which you want to feed to the amp) In short you achieve a much better signal to feed your amp from a DAC rather than your PC audio out (headphone out) Sound cards on PC's were never designed with pure audio in mind. it is possilbe to get a dac/amp combination going for within your budget.

 On the Schiit site, they sell a Magni/Modi combo which is a complete package for about $200. 

 The way I see it with the options I can offer is you can do this for under $200 (and have a DAC)

 NX1 / Ele Dac (about $60 total)

 Magni/Modi (about $200 total)

 Magni/Ele DAC (about $120 total)

 C&C BH / Ele Dac (about $120 total)

 These are just some of the options I can offer you. There are other choices like the Aune T1 tube dac/amp which is completely desktop based  setup (for about $180) but we can only give you the names, then you must research what we tell you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are so many options and nothing is concrete. If I was on a budget and only listen for a short amount time I would get the NX1 and Ele Dac;. NX1 runs for 120 hours a charge and can be used while charging, but you would hardly ever need too and It can drive the DT770 no problem.


----------



## TheFragileOne

yacobx said:


> well IMO the DT770 are the best out there in that price range. The only reason I bought dt880s over 770s is because they are semi open and you'll never have hot ears. When I produce I can go for hours and I forget that they are on. Honestly, everyone is different. we all have different ears and tastes. 200 is tough. If I were you Id buy MDR xb90ex, ts 200 tips and the NX1. Its what I'm using on my iPod set up.


 
 Yeah. I know the 80ohms don't NEED the amp, but would benefit from them which is why I'd probably get one later on. I can't get open earphones, sadly. Funny enough, I was just looking for IEM's and was so close to purchasing the XB90EX, but couldn't find anything or anyone with them, so I went with the Havi B3 Pro 1's which don't have a whole lot of bass which is why I want a bass-oriented headphone. I was considering the ATH-M50X with velour pads as well, but I'm afraid they won't have enough bass for me. Not everything I listen to requires bass though. I'm more worried about extension and the headphones actually producing the bass.
  


h20fidelity said:


> See, the reason you need a DAC is because the soundcard on your laptop doesn't put out a very clean audio signal (which you want to feed to the amp) In short you achieve a much better signal to feed your amp from a DAC rather than your PC audio out (headphone out) Sound cards on PC's were never designed with pure audio in mind. it is possilbe to get a dac/amp combination going for within your budget.
> 
> On the Schiit site, they sell a Magni/Modi combo which is a complete package for about $200.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! I think for now I'm just not going to worry about one. I'll pick my headphones first then pick up an AMP and probably the Ele DAC later once I get some more money.


----------



## DJScope

thefragileone said:


> Nah I'm looking for something that'll connect through my computer's output since the DT 770 Pro's need an amp to shine.
> 
> So it'd go: desktop audio port > amp > DT 770 Pro's


 
  
 The FiiO E12 is a very efficient amp that can power most cans on the market. Except for the summit-fi tier super hard to drive cans. But it's good enough to drive planar magnetics.


----------



## DJScope

thefragileone said:


> That amp and the O2 look so beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 $230? WHAT??? It would be cheaper to just get it from Australia and get it shipped.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Takstar-Headphones-Monitor-PRO-80-PRO80-Brand-New-in-Box-/191239116864?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item2c86bd5840&_uhb=1


----------



## TheFragileOne

djscope said:


> $230? WHAT??? It would be cheaper to just get it from Australia and get it shipped.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Takstar-Headphones-Monitor-PRO-80-PRO80-Brand-New-in-Box-/191239116864?pt=AU_headphone&hash=item2c86bd5840&_uhb=1


 
 Lol. I meant the DT 770 Pro 80's, not the Takstar's. I shouldn't have said Pro 80, my bad. And I actually found the DT 770's on ebay so I'm going to try to get them.


----------



## DJScope

thefragileone said:


> Lol. I meant the DT 770 Pro 80's, not the Takstar's. I shouldn't have said Pro 80, my bad. And I actually found the DT 770's on ebay so I'm going to try to get them.


 
  
 HAHA! That makes more sense. I've used the DT770 250 Ohm on the NX1 and it definitely can drive them. But the DT770 scales well with good gear, so it sounds better with a more powerful amp.


----------



## lawrecedent

thefragileone said:


> Yeah. I know the 80ohms don't NEED the amp, but would benefit from them which is why I'd probably get one later on. I can't get open earphones, sadly. Funny enough, I was just looking for IEM's and was so close to purchasing the XB90EX, but couldn't find anything or anyone with them, so I went with the Havi B3 Pro 1's which don't have a whole lot of bass which is why I want a bass-oriented headphone. I was considering the ATH-M50X with velour pads as well, but I'm afraid they won't have enough bass for me. Not everything I listen to requires bass though. I'm more worried about extension and the headphones actually producing the bass.
> 
> Thanks! I think for now I'm just not going to worry about one. I'll pick my headphones first then pick up an AMP and probably the Ele DAC later once I get some more money.



I have a pair of dt770 80 ohm which on full volume sound reasonable out of my Note 3, but really do require an amp to come into their own. I use the fiio e18 which is an amp and dac combined and can be used as desktop or portable. Maybe not the best but certainly covers many scenarios.


----------



## medoza476

Just order NX1 to pair with my Havi. Never be impatient like this before!!


----------



## ebrian

I've wondered about DACs.  How much the improvement depends on the source material? 
  
 For example what if I were listening to a 128kbps mp3, would I notice anything different by using a DAC instead?  Or do you need to be using lossless FLAC to really hear a difference? 
  
 e.g:
 128+DAC=sounds like 192?
 320+DAC=sounds like lossless?
 FLAC+DAC=FLAC, or euphoric magic?


----------



## robakri

ebrian said:


> I've wondered about DACs.  How much the improvement depends on the source material?
> 
> For example what if I were listening to a 128kbps mp3, would I notice anything different by using a DAC instead?  Or do you need to be using lossless FLAC to really hear a difference?
> 
> ...


 
 A DAC is only going to be more revealing to your source material... with a DAC and 128kbps mp3 you are going to have a bad time. It is more about extending the physical limitations of your system to allow for a higher bitrate stream from your audio output as well as insuring a flat response coming from your computer and last but definitely not least to eliminate or minimize static noises coming from onboard devices


----------



## TheFragileOne

lawrecedent said:


> I have a pair of dt770 80 ohm which on full volume sound reasonable out of my Note 3, but really do require an amp to come into their own. I use the fiio e18 which is an amp and dac combined and can be used as desktop or portable. Maybe not the best but certainly covers many scenarios.


 
 I just ordered the DT 770's. Would an ASUS XONAR DG suffice as an amp for them? It's not a true amp but it has an amp built in that supposedly supports it well. I also have an E6 which I'm now using, but I have to charge it after using.


----------



## peter123

My NX1 finally arrived (the second try purhcase). I'll bring it on my weekend trip tp see how it does


----------



## DJScope

thefragileone said:


> I just ordered the DT 770's. Would an ASUS XONAR DG suffice as an amp for them? It's not a true amp but it has an amp built in that supposedly supports it well. I also have an E6 which I'm now using, but I have to charge it after using.


 
  
 You might want something a little bit more powerful for them IMO.


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> My NX1 finally arrived (the second try purhcase). I'll bring it on my weekend trip tp see how it does


 
  
 Can't wait to here your review!


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Can't wait to here your review!


 
 I doubt I'll find the time for a full review in the near future but I'll sure post my impressions when I get some time with it.


----------



## Baycode

peter123 said:


> My NX1 finally arrived (the second try purhcase). I'll bring it on my weekend trip tp see how it does


 
  
 Good to hear this


----------



## peter123

baycode said:


> Good to hear this


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> My NX1 finally arrived (the second try purhcase). I'll bring it on my weekend trip tp see how it does




Yes ...Yes...Yes...Yes


----------



## peter123

NX1 + Modded T50RP = 

It has just about enough power to drive them but talk about synergy!


----------



## H20Fidelity

peter123 said:


> NX1 + Modded T50RP =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 So what do you think Pete,  is she a winner?


----------



## peter123

So far so good but very early, very short it has a bit harsher highs, a bit (very little) more sub bass and thinner mids compared to the x3. So far I like it best with darker headphones. 

I was hoping for a different sound than the x3 and that's what I hear, so I'm happy this far.

I've only used it for a couple of hours though buy that's how I feel now.

Edit: is she a winner? For the fabulous pairing with the t50rp alone hell YES!


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> So far so good but very early, very short it has a bit harsher highs, a bit (very little) more sub bass and thinner mids compared to the x3. So far I like it best with darker headphones.
> 
> I was hoping for a different sound than the x3 and that's what I hear, so I'm happy this far.
> 
> ...


 
 What about the B3 + NX1?


----------



## peter123

I'm actually a bit disappointed in this pairing. So far I prefer the B3 straight from the x3 but remember that it's still very early.


----------



## H20Fidelity

peter123 said:


> I'm actually a bit disappointed in this pairing. So far I prefer the B3 straight from the x3 but remember that it's still very early.




Do you have other sources you can try?


----------



## peter123

Yes I do but the x3 is my most used one so I know it best.

I'll try it with my Dragonfly and Udac2 when I get the time but that won't be until in next week.

I also find the line out on the x3 to be extremely good and use it as a source even in my main rigg pretty often.


----------



## peter123

I can't remember anyone else mentioning it being a bit harsh in the treble?????

Maybe it's something wrong with it. I'll try to switch the stock cable as well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

peter123 said:


> Yes I do but the x3 is my most used one so I know it best.
> 
> I'll try it with my Dragonfly and Udac2 when I get the time but that won't be until in next week.
> 
> I also find the line out on the x3 to be extremely good and use it as a source even in my main rigg pretty often.




I was thinking it might been bad synergy but you're right, not many reports of harsh treble. Should be rather smooth upstairs.


----------



## ebrian

peter123 said:


> I'm actually a bit disappointed in this pairing. So far I prefer the B3 straight from the x3 but remember that it's still very early.


 

 Hmm.. this is not what I wanted to hear.  I guess I may not be buying a B3 after all.


----------



## peter123

OK, managed to find some time to try out some different combinations and actually the only one being a bit harsh for me is the x3>nx1>Havi B3. Really it's not harsh either but it's not as smooth as the x3 directly to the B3.

Using the B3 with my phone and the nx1 is fine, using the B3 with the Dragonfly and the nx1 is more than fine.

I've tried x3>nx1 with hd558, q701 and sr325is and all of them sound great in this combination, no harshness that's not there with other sources.

The nx1 is really nice and clean. It got thinner mids than both the x3 and the Dragonfly but I also feel that it got at least as god separation and details and a bit more sub bass (especially compared to the x3).

I can easily see myself using it a lot with the x3 combined with darker IEM's and headphones but also on longer trips to lengthen the battery life on the x3. It's not worse than the x3 in any way just different and that was really what I was hoping for so I'm very happy with this heavy investment


----------



## peter123

@ebrian

Don't worry the B3 will sound great with it. Just because I like the B3 with the X3 better than X3>nx1 doesn't mean that the nx1 fed by other sources don't sound good with the B3. 

Many others have reported great synergy between the nx1 and the B3 with other sources than the X3 to feed the nx1.


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> OK, managed to find some time to try out some different combinations and actually the only one being a bit harsh for me is the x3>nx1>Havi B3. Really it's not harsh either but it's not as smooth as the x3 directly to the B3.
> 
> Using the B3 with my phone and the nx1 is fine, using the B3 with the Dragonfly and the nx1 is more than fine.
> 
> ...


 
 Do you thinkg the NX1 works well with the Q701?
 People say Q701 is hard to driver...
 This should be my next headphone


----------



## peter123

@altrunox

I've only listened to that combo for maybe five minutes to check the sibilance but it sounded really nice.

I think that the claims for power to drive the q701 is a bit out of proportion but maybe that's just me. I love the sound of the q701 through the udac2 and it's not exactly a powerplant 

I can try to do some more listening with the nx1 and the q701 before I leave for my weekend trip tomorrow but I really need to go to sleep now.


----------



## altrunox

peter123 said:


> @altrunox
> 
> I've only listened to that combo for maybe five minutes to hear the sibilance but it sounded really nice.
> 
> ...


 
 No problem, I should get the Q701 or K702 ( I`ll get the cheaper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) just near november.
 Take your time


----------



## peter123

@altrunox

I should manage before that time 

The Q701 are great headphones so you sure have something to look forward too.


----------



## slowpickr

Would these enhance the sound of Sennheiser HD598s using a Samsung Galaxy S4 as the source?  The 598s are the highest impedance headphones I have (50 ohms).
  
 Thanks.


----------



## DJScope

slowpickr said:


> Would these enhance the sound of Sennheiser HD598s using a Samsung Galaxy S4 as the source?  The 598s are the highest impedance headphones I have (50 ohms).
> 
> Thanks.


 
  
 That really depends on your source. Amps just amplify the source. So if you play bad quality track from a back quality player, you'll just be amplifying flaws. xD


----------



## slowpickr

djscope said:


> That really depends on your source. Amps just amplify the source. So if you play bad quality track from a back quality player, you'll just be amplifying flaws. xD


 
  
 Thanks.  Guess I was wondering if the sound would be richer/fuller with a little more low end.  Sounds like I just need to save my money because the phone will play the HD598's loud enough.  BTW, most of my music collection is 320kbps MP3s so bad quality is typically not an issue.


----------



## DJScope

slowpickr said:


> Thanks.  Guess I was wondering if the sound would be richer/fuller with a little more low end.  Sounds like I just need to save my money because the phone will play the HD598's loud enough.  BTW, most of my music collection is 320kbps MP3s so bad quality is typically not an issue.


 
  
 The NX1 does make the bass more authoritative. It's also expands the sound stage.


----------



## slowpickr

djscope said:


> The NX1 does make the bass more authoritative. It's also expands the sound stage.


 
  
 Uh, oh.  My wallet is getting nervous.  Thanks.


----------



## yacobx

slowpickr said:


> Would these enhance the sound of Sennheiser HD598s using a Samsung Galaxy S4 as the source?  The 598s are the highest impedance headphones I have (50 ohms).
> 
> Thanks.


 
 My favorite pairing is the NX1 with Senn 280pros(64 ohm) and there is no hiss. When using my MDR xb90ex's(16ohm) the hiss is very very very faint. Im ordering a C&C BK amp this friday to compare the amps. Ill share my findings on saturday.


----------



## H20Fidelity

yacobx said:


> My favorite pairing is the NX1 with Senn 280pros(64 ohm) and there is no hiss. When using my MDR xb90ex's(16ohm) the hiss is very very very faint. Im ordering a C&C BK amp this friday to compare the amps. Ill share my findings on saturday.


 


 Why not the BH2?


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Why not the BH2?




It's 20 dollars cheaper. I'm already stretching my budget by getting it. I just want to test it for peace of mind. I love the NX1 but I had my sights on the BK first. If the difference isn't much I'll return the BK. My ipod set up is a budget rig and I'm only using 320kb songs so I don't need to do a full imod ipod. Just the cf conversion and a good amp should do it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

yacobx said:


> It's 20 dollars cheaper. I'm already stretching my budget by getting it. I just want to test it for peace of mind. I love the NX1 but I had my sights on the BK first. If the difference isn't much I'll return the BK. My ipod set up is a budget rig and I'm only using 320kb songs so I don't need to do a full imod ipod. Just the cf conversion and a good amp should do it.


 


 There is another amp we have discovered, only early impressions from one member. Maybe you want to test it.

 PM me for more details........


----------



## DMax99

h20fidelity said:


> There is another amp we have discovered, only early impressions from one member. Maybe you want to test it.
> 
> 
> PM me for more details........




Which one... Which one...?? How come I don't know about it???


----------



## H20Fidelity

dmax99 said:


> Which one... Which one...?? How come I don't know about it???


 


 Secret.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still miss my NX1 though a little.


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> There is another amp we have discovered, only early impressions from one member. Maybe you want to test it.
> 
> PM me for more details........


 
 PM sent


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> Secret....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Bluebird???


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> The Bluebird???


 


 Nope, another one.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Nope, another one.




C'mon big tease ..spill the beans ....pleeeeeeeaaaaseeeee ?


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> Nope, another one.


 
  
 Mind filling me in =D


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> C'mon big tease ..spill the beans ....pleeeeeeeaaaaseeeee ?


 
  
  


djscope said:


> Mind filling me in =D


----------



## lawrecedent

Has anyone managed to check out the SMSL M2 yet, I'm seriously tempted but the lack of info out there is off putting. I emailed an eBay seller for some extra details as the Chinese translation on the listing is cryptic at best but have not heard back as of yet. Is this the new mysterious amp?


----------



## DJScope

lawrecedent said:


> Has anyone managed to check out the SMSL M2 yet, I'm seriously tempted but the lack of info out there is off putting. I emailed an eBay seller for some extra details as the Chinese translation on the listing is cryptic at best but have not heard back as of yet. Is this the new mysterious amp?


 
  
 The M2 is a DAC with heaphone amp and line out only. It doesn't have a line in so you cannot use it as a traditional amplifier. But it looks like a great external DAC for PC.


----------



## TheGame21x

Got one of these in today after about two weeks of waiting! I think this is going to go to work with me alongside my Sansa Fuze.


----------



## Jupiterknight

Perfect match for my Sansa Clip/Zip, because I haven't "lost" my Clip after it started piggy back riding on the NX1!  
  
 This is worth a heck of money to me, because of wasted time... Taking the whole house apart searching for the clip and blaming wife/kids/neighbors/colleges for "stealing' my Sansa Clip Zip. Now everyone is happy or at least not bothered by me and I have more time to think about life 
  
 Anyhow, I find the NX1 a very good match with Sansa units. If rockboxed, then increase the stereo width by a fraction or two and the combo can sound less congested if this is an issue.


----------



## Wokei

jupiterknight said:


> Perfect match for my Sansa Clip/Zip, because I haven't "lost" my Clip after it started piggy back riding on the NX1!
> 
> This is worth a heck of money to me, because of wasted time... Taking the whole house apart searching for the clip and blaming wife/kids/neighbors/colleges for "stealing' my Sansa Clip Zip. Now everyone is happy or at least not bothered by me and I have more time to think about life
> 
> Anyhow, I find the NX1 a very good match with Sansa units. If rockboxed, then increase the stereo width by a fraction or two and the combo can sound less congested if this is an issue.




+100 ..me also NX1 + Clip Zip ...really nice combo ...


----------



## Miyaichi

jupiterknight said:


> Perfect match for my Sansa Clip/Zip, because I haven't "lost" my Clip after it started piggy back riding on the NX1!
> 
> This is worth a heck of money to me, because of wasted time... Taking the whole house apart searching for the clip and blaming wife/kids/neighbors/colleges for "stealing' my Sansa Clip Zip. Now everyone is happy or at least not bothered by me and I have more time to think about life
> 
> Anyhow, I find the NX1 a very good match with Sansa units. If rockboxed, then increase the stereo width by a fraction or two and the combo can sound less congested if this is an issue.


 

 Nice, does the NX1 improve the soundstage as well? The biggest problem with the Clip Zip for me, is the soundstage and recessed highs, which I tend to increase by a couple of db.
 But I compare it with the iBasso Dx50 and this one is anyway lot more precise.


----------



## TheGame21x

jupiterknight said:


> Perfect match for my Sansa Clip/Zip, because I haven't "lost" my Clip after it started piggy back riding on the NX1!
> 
> This is worth a heck of money to me, because of wasted time... Taking the whole house apart searching for the clip and blaming wife/kids/neighbors/colleges for "stealing' my Sansa Clip Zip. Now everyone is happy or at least not bothered by me and I have more time to think about life
> 
> Anyhow, I find the NX1 a very good match with Sansa units. If rockboxed, then increase the stereo width by a fraction or two and the combo can sound less congested if this is an issue.


 

 Ditto. I think my Fuze is going to be permanently rubberbanded to the NX1. They're the perfect size for one another and the combo sounds great to my ears.


----------



## bookaboo

*Mini Review for Topping NX10 *
 My testing method was the ipod classic 160gb output vs the Topping amp as I thought this would make a fairer fight than comparing it with my Benchmark desktop system. It also should highlight whether this sort of amp is even needed as in y opinion it is purely for use with DAP’s.
 Well the answer is a resounding yes! The Topping made a noticeable improvement to all my tested headphones – the switchable gain switch was particularly good with impedence matching.
*HD650* – Lifeless out of the ipod but very listenable via the NX10. Not the last word on detail and prat etc but more than serviceable and as good as any cmoy I have tried.
*DT880* – thin and bass light on the ipod but again very listenable via the NX10 on high gain.
*DT250/80* – good out of the ipod but better soundstage and clarity with the NX10 with low gain. Great combination actually – very listenable and would be a good portable rig.
*MDR7520* – my current fave closed headphone very low inpedence and very easily driven by the ipod but comes alive with the NX10 – clarity, prat. Space – you name it and with a clean background. Another great combo and one that could tie you over for a long time without need for an upgrade.
*Conclusion*
 For approx. $40 this is a great little amp and one that would benefit anyone wanting an upgrade from their ipod headphone out. Is it the last word on detail, prat, etc…No but its not supposed to be. It does its job well, has a better form factor than a cmoy, adjustable gain, long rechargeable battery life and is the size of a credit card. If I had of known I could get this sort of sound out of an ipod,an NX10 and some MDR7520s early on my journey I may have just stayed content there. Would I buy one? Yes, if I were needing a portable this would leapfrog anything else in its price range.
 Great Value.


----------



## Wokei

bookaboo said:


> *Mini Review for Topping NX10*
> My testing method was the ipod classic 160gb output vs the Topping amp as I thought this would make a fairer fight than comparing it with my Benchmark desktop system. It also should highlight whether this sort of amp is even needed as in y opinion it is purely for use with DAP’s.
> Well the answer is a resounding yes! The Topping made a noticeable improvement to all my tested headphones – the switchable gain switch was particularly good with impedence matching.
> *HD650* – Lifeless out of the ipod but very listenable via the NX10. Not the last word on detail and prat etc but more than serviceable and as good as any cmoy I have tried.
> ...




Welcome to Topping NX1 Crew ....


----------



## DJScope

bookaboo said:


> *Mini Review for Topping NX10 *
> My testing method was the ipod classic 160gb output vs the Topping amp as I thought this would make a fairer fight than comparing it with my Benchmark desktop system. It also should highlight whether this sort of amp is even needed as in y opinion it is purely for use with DAP’s.
> Well the answer is a resounding yes! The Topping made a noticeable improvement to all my tested headphones – the switchable gain switch was particularly good with impedence matching.
> *HD650* – Lifeless out of the ipod but very listenable via the NX10. Not the last word on detail and prat etc but more than serviceable and as good as any cmoy I have tried.
> ...


 
 NX1*. NX1*. NX1*. NX1*. NX1*. NX1*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice review!


----------



## ebrian

May I see your setup @Jupiterknight ?


----------



## Jupiterknight

ebrian said:


> May I see your setup @Jupiterknight ?


 

 Left to right. Clip zip with NX1 and Clip zip with C&C BH2.


----------



## Salmonelas

@Jupiterknight where did you get those 3.5 to 3.5 cables?
 Theres difference to SQ?
 I will use Havi B3 and Sony E384 mainly, im just waiting for delivery.


----------



## Miyaichi

Did anybody of the Clip Zip owner removed the clip of it? I don't use the clip and it only adds size for no reason


----------



## Jupiterknight

salmonelas said:


> @Jupiterknight where did you get those 3.5 to 3.5 cables?
> Theres difference to SQ?
> I will use Havi B3 and Sony E384 mainly, im just waiting for delivery.


 
 Both from Amazon. I haven't noticed any difference in SQ, but then again I listen more to the music than the cable   I will say that both are clearly better than the 10 cents stock cables that seems to be faulty 50% of the time or fails fairly quickly. The largest cable may be a bit overkill in size for this rig and it increases the total weight, but at least it is well constructed.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QJPFS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A2QJPFS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Jupiterknight

miyaichi said:


> Did anybody of the Clip Zip owner removed the clip of it? I don't use the clip and it only adds size for no reason


 
 It is a very good idea and it will of course decrease the bulk and give a more stable placement. Only downfall is that the Sansa Clip Zip after such a modification turns into a Sansa Zip or just a Sansa +... Faster to say and valuable time is saved..


----------



## rafaelroxalot

guys for 34$ is the best amp that i could get? or recommend aother one by some dollars more? thanks


----------



## Salmonelas

@Jupiterknight Thank you


----------



## DMax99

bookaboo said:


> *Mini Review for Topping NX10*
> My testing method was the ipod classic 160gb output vs the Topping amp as I thought this would make a fairer fight than comparing it with my Benchmark desktop system. It also should highlight whether this sort of amp is even needed as in y opinion it is purely for use with DAP’s.
> Well the answer is a resounding yes! The Topping made a noticeable improvement to all my tested headphones – the switchable gain switch was particularly good with impedence matching.
> *HD650* – Lifeless out of the ipod but very listenable via the NX10. Not the last word on detail and prat etc but more than serviceable and as good as any cmoy I have tried.
> ...




Thanks for the review, did you connect the NX1 from the iPods headphone out?


----------



## DJScope

rafaelroxalot said:


> guys for 34$ is the best amp that i could get? or recommend aother one by some dollars more? thanks


 
  
 None. You won't find a better one for the same price.


----------



## ebrian

jupiterknight said:


> Left to right. Clip zip with NX1 and Clip zip with C&C BH2.


 
 Are you just using the velcro dots included with the NX1? 
  
 Someone suggested Dual-Lock from 3M but I haven't been able to find any here in Canada.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ebrian said:


> Are you just using the velcro dots included with the NX1?
> 
> Someone suggested Dual-Lock from 3M but I haven't been able to find any here in Canada.


 


 Does this help? 

 http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3M-Dual-Lock-3M-SJ3551-Reclosable-Super-Velcro-one-strip-1-x-8-/171295825819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e206df9b&_uhb=1


----------



## ebrian

h20fidelity said:


> Does this help?
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/3M-Dual-Lock-3M-SJ3551-Reclosable-Super-Velcro-one-strip-1-x-8-/171295825819?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e206df9b&_uhb=1


 
 Seems like highway robbery but it certainly does help.  I guess I'll order that.
  
 $20 for 10 feet in the US, $5 for 8 inches in Canada.  LOL FML.


----------



## Jupiterknight

ebrian said:


> Are you just using the velcro dots included with the NX1?
> 
> Someone suggested Dual-Lock from 3M but I haven't been able to find any here in Canada.


 
 Yes, using the included velcro dots as a temporal solution. It is not perfect, kind of wobbly due to their shape/size, but down the road I will visit my local hardware store and pick up their brand name strips for a few $ and cut them to my needs.


----------



## shockdoc

FWIW I pretended to be a company and asked 3M for some samples of dual lock a year or so ago and they sent me enough samples to try out to last me for a long time. I know, I'm bad.


----------



## Paul Davidson

Wow. Seeing it next to the Clip Zip makes you realise just how small it is. I always imagined it to be the same size as the iPod Touch.


----------



## slowpickr

I believe I read where someone mentioned a disadvantage with this amp not having a bass boost button.  Is this really a disadvantage?  Couldn't you just increase bass on the source or would this introduce distortion?


----------



## yacobx

So I got the C&C BH2 a few days ago. I got it because I wanted to do a comparison. What I found was kind of surprising. The NX1 has a very faint hiss on my MDR xb90ex IEM's. Its not annoying but Im OCD which made me start researching amps again. My IEM's are 4hz - 25k hz the NX1 is bottled at 20 hz to 20k hz. I felt like it was missing a little on the low end because of that. I was right the bass is a little more boomy with the C&C and a little more punchy with the NX1. Listening to them side by side was hard to make a decision on which one I liked more. The NX1 has such nice mids and the C&C has just a tad bit more detail. Honestly, I can't tell which one I like more. Im just going to keep both.... lol


----------



## Kamakahah

Price dropped to $38 on Amazon with free shipping. Better than waiting weeks from overseas. Worth the extra $2. I picked one up. Only one left in stock.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Too much interference using the nx1 on smartphone?


----------



## TheGame21x

kamakahah said:


> Price dropped to $38 on Amazon with free shipping. Better than waiting weeks from overseas. Worth the extra $2. I picked one up. Only one left in stock.


 
 I wish I'd done that back when I ordered mine. Took forever to arrive from the ebay seller.


----------



## bhazard

The new SMSL Sap-5 might be an upgrade over the Topping NX1.
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
  
 It is basically the same amp chip, with an 850mah battery and a bass boost switch.
  
 I might battle these two out soon, as the NX1 is my portable amp of choice right now.


----------



## joaoalbertofn

Please, excuse me if its a silly question, I'm looking for my first portable amp.
Iit is possible to plug the NX1 via otg usb cable into an android smartphone?
If so, I believe it would make a straight convention from raw audio to digital right?


----------



## stefu

Quote:


joaoalbertofn said:


> Please, excuse me if its a silly question, I'm looking for my first portable amp.
> Iit is possible to plug the NX1 via otg usb cable into an android smartphone?
> If so, I believe it would make a straight convention from raw audio to digital right?


 
  
 No, for this you need DAC, NX1 is amp and you need to plug it into headphone out or line out (if your device is equipped with one).


----------



## rafaelroxalot

joaoalbertofn said:


> Please, excuse me if its a silly question, I'm looking for my first portable amp.
> Iit is possible to plug the NX1 via otg usb cable into an android smartphone?
> If so, I believe it would make a straight convention from raw audio to digital right?




I think that nx1 is only an amp and you will use the 3.5 jacket analogic, the audio cable from your smarphone, the nx1 doesn't make the conversion... 
To get the audio from usb to this amp you will need a DAC (digital analogic converter) or get another amp that have dac inside...
I dont know if i'm right in all of this, but i'm talking about what i heard... ( brazilians talking in english with each other is funny lol)


----------



## joaoalbertofn

stefu said:


> Quote:
> 
> No, for this you need DAC, NX1 is amp and you need to plug it into headphone out or line out (if your device is equipped with one).




Got it! Really thx!




rafaelroxalot said:


> I think that nx1 is only an amp and you will use the 3.5 jacket analogic, the audio cable from your smarphone, the nx1 doesn't make the conversion...
> To get the audio from usb to this amp you will need a DAC (digital analogic converter) or get another amp that have dac inside...
> I dont know if i'm right in all of this, but i'm talking about what i heard... ( brazilians talking in english with each other is funny lol)




I didn't know about the DAC.
And yes, it is funny! Lol.
And please feel free to correct me from any gaffe.

Cheers dude!!


----------



## DJScope

bhazard said:


> The new SMSL Sap-5 might be an upgrade over the Topping NX1.
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
> 
> It is basically the same amp chip, with an 850mah battery and a bass boost switch.
> ...


 


djscope said:


> How do you know it uses the same amp chip as the NX1? Topping stated that they will not provided the details for the opamp used for piracy reasons and it is definitely not the OPA1611 that has been plastered all over the internet because it's a single channel amp and the chip in the NX1 is a 16 pin IC, not 8 pin.


 
  
 Not same chip


----------



## bhazard

Doesn't the NX1 use the maxx amp? Same power as well.


----------



## altrunox

bhazard said:


> Doesn't the NX1 use the maxx amp? Same power as well.


 
 Cheaper, and in black also:
  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-BLACK-color/2002890009.html
  
 http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Blue-color/2002885190.html


----------



## rafaelroxalot

altrunox said:


> Cheaper, and in black also:
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-BLACK-color/2002890009.html
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Blue-color/2002885190.html




These may be best than nx1? Or same quality?


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> The new SMSL Sap-5 might be an upgrade over the Topping NX1.
> http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/smsl-sap-5-max9722-hifi-bassy-portable-headphone-amplifier-2014-new.html
> 
> It is basically the same amp chip, with an 850mah battery and a bass boost switch.
> ...


 
  
  


altrunox said:


> Cheaper, and in black also:
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-BLACK-color/2002890009.html
> 
> http://pt.aliexpress.com/item/NEW-SMSL-sAp-5-MAX9722-HiFi-Bassy-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Blue-color/2002885190.html


 


 I wasn't going to say anything until I tested this, but I already have one coming.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've created a thread for SAP-5 so we can keep this one to NX1 conversation, as NX1 really deserves full attention and currently the highest performing for its price point.

 SMSL SAP-5 thread: Feel free to jump onboard!

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729667/smsl-sap-5-portable-headphone-amplifer-introduction-impressions


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> I've created a thread for SAP-5 so we can keep this one to NX1 conversation, as NX1 really deserves full attention and currently the highest performing for its price point.
> 
> 
> SMAL SAP-5 thread: Feel free to jump onboard!
> ...




Me in the SMSL SAP-5S thread ....woot woot ...


----------



## Miyaichi

h20fidelity said:


> I wasn't going to say anything until I tested this, but I already have one coming.


 
 Greedy! All I can say is greedy!  Get them allll!


----------



## Wokei

miyaichi said:


> Greedy! All I can say is greedy!  Get them allll!




+ lol ....greedy ...nah ....juz curious ...n eager to explore ...lol


----------



## Miyaichi

wokei said:


> + lol ....greedy ...nah ....juz curious ...n eager to explore ...lol


 
 You could at least TRY to keep one or let them stay for at least a month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 -> jealous


----------



## H20Fidelity

The problem is I get bored of audio gear quickly, terribly short life span.


----------



## Wokei

miyaichi said:


> You could at least TRY to keep one or let them stay for at least a month
> -> jealous




Me have 2 amps now ...Topping NX1 and Little Bear B-2 ....see pics 



Will keep them both for reasons below ...

NX1 ...small size , good battery life and more than decent sound ..ahem ...me like them very much 

Little Bear B-2 ( USD < 60) ...slightly bigger n more bulky ...me use it around the house ...good battery life ...comes with 4 different sound chips ..different sound signature ...hiss level slighly wee better than NX1.

Me think me will keep them both ...muahhhhhaaaaaaa until SMSL SAP-5s ...


----------



## Wokei

NX1's battery is awesome ...got it first week of July and only charge one time only till now ....kick ass battery


----------



## DMax99

I have been listening to the NX1 these few days and have found that it pairs particularly well with the Vsonic Gr07 MKII. The mid focused NX1 complimented really well with the Vsonic's v shaped signature. The combination also produces great timbre of the sound.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dmax99 said:


> I have been listening to the NX1 these few days and have found that it pairs particularly well with the Vsonic Gr07 MKII. The mid focused NX1 complimented really well with the Vsonic's v shaped signature. The combination also produces great timbre of the sound.


 


 GR07 'V' shaped signature hey? O_o


----------



## medoza476

What is best budget DAP to pair with NX1?
-C3
-Sansa 
-iPod 

or anything else?
Now i'm using iPod 4th(classic b/w) and looking for upgrade to pair with my Havi B3.
Which has great synergy with Havi and nx1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

medoza476 said:


> What is best budget DAP to pair with NX1?
> -C3
> -Sansa
> -iPod
> ...




I'll vote C3 if you can handle the UI , if not a used 4g iPod touch from line out.


----------



## Wokei

medoza476 said:


> What is best budget DAP to pair with NX1?
> -C3
> -Sansa
> -iPod
> ...




Me using Clip Zip ..imho its a good budget set up 

Or ..you could wait for another 2 -3 months for Fiio X1 ..should be worth waiting for ..


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Me using Clip Zip ..imho its a good budget set up
> 
> Or ..you could wait for another 2 -3 months for Fiio X1 ..should be worth waiting for ..




I never used to like the clip much , though I've come to really appreciate both clip and zip these days, their UI with rockbox is really neat, I never did try one with NX1 so it might be a winner.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> I never used to like the clip much , though I've come to really appreciate both clip and zip these days, their UI with rockbox is really neat, I never did try one with NX1 so it might be a winner.




On its own ..Clip is good portable player for workout and decent battery .

With NX1 n Clip ..less than USD 80 ...really good entry level for budget minded start up rig ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> *On its own ..Clip is good portable player for workout* and decent battery .
> 
> With NX1 n Clip ..less than USD 80 ...really good entry level for budget minded start up rig ...


 


 When you put either T-Peos H-300 or Altone200 with the Sansa's, they become a little more than that.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> When you put either T-Peos H-300 or Altone200 with the Sansa's, they become a little more than that. :wink_face:




Woooooo....me no have iem that cost more than USD50 ...me cheap ass skin broke ass...

When me grow up ( in another life ) me will buy HAVI ...lol .....that also been holding since early this year when it was only USD40 but now at about 60$......


----------



## medoza476

h20fidelity said:


> I'll vote C3 if you can handle the UI , if not a used 4g iPod touch from line out.


 
 I was use C3 long ago paired with ALO Rx mk2 and Yuin pk1 and impressed by Their SQ. And then I sell mk2 and pk1 because it is too bulky and it is not portable setup anymore.
 And also have tried C3 with BH2 and found that synergy is relatively bad very thin mids and piercing highs. 
 but never tried C3 with NX1.
 Is their synergy better than C3+BH2 ?


----------



## medoza476

h20fidelity said:


> I never used to like the clip much , though I've come to really appreciate both clip and zip these days, their UI with rockbox is really neat, I never did try one with NX1 so it might be a winner.


 

 I'm looking forward to your comparison C3+NX1 vs Clip+NX1 ^^.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Woooooo....me no have iem that cost more than USD50 ...me cheap ass skin broke ass...
> 
> When me grow up ( in another life ) me will buy HAVI ...lol .....that also been holding since early this year when it was only USD40 but now at about 60$......




With the current 18% of @LMUE there's no reason not to get the Havi's my friend


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> With the current 18% of @LMUE there's no reason not to get the Havi's my friend




Me last posting ....came back to bite me own ass .......


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Me last posting ....came back to bite me own ass .......


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Woooooo....me no have iem that cost more than USD50 ...me cheap ass skin broke ass...
> 
> When me grow up ( in another life ) me will buy HAVI ...lol .....that also been holding since early this year when it was only USD40 but now at about 60$......


 

 Treat yourself to the extra special soundstage of Havi!

 I've heard quite a few IEM, not many have executed soundstage quite like Havi B3 Pro 1.
  


medoza476 said:


> I was use C3 long ago paired with ALO Rx mk2 and Yuin pk1 and impressed by Their SQ. And then I sell mk2 and pk1 because it is too bulky and it is not portable setup anymore.
> And also have tried C3 with BH2 and found that synergy is relatively bad very thin mids and piercing highs.
> but never tried C3 with NX1.
> Is their synergy better than C3+BH2 ?


 

 NX1 is still a little bright labeled by many, I cannot promise you will still find it thin or edgy. Maybe E11K will be for you which offers a warmer sound? Or you could try the SAP-5 we're looking into. (we have no idea how SAP-5 sounds yet)


 http://www.head-fi.org/t/729667/new-2014-model-smsl-sap-5-portable-headphone-amplifer-introduction-impressions

 Quote: 





medoza476 said:


> I'm looking forward to your comparison C3+NX1 vs Clip+NX1 ^^.


 


 I have sold my NX1 actually, so cannot try for you. It is still the best amp I have heard for $40.

 I just janitor the thread to keep Wokei inline.





 Make sure he doesn't wonder off posting random amplifiers he's purchased.


----------



## Wokei

Thinking very hard ....not me srong point ...TOOOOOOO get HAVI B3 ...furthermore LMUE is in Singapore and me In Kuala Lumpur Malaysia ..so the stars are in me favor ...delivery should be zippy if me pull the trigger ...

This is how me head is talking to me now ...
Havi : I know what you thinking 
Wokei: Huh ?
Havi : I have the best soundstage and neutral sound for under USD60 .
Wokei : What ?
Havi : You got to ask yourselves one question ?
Wokei : Why Am I here ?
Havi : Do I feel lucky?' Well, do ya, punk?
Wokei : Aaaaaah ....me no punk ...me not Wokei with peer pressure ...


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Treat yourself to the extra special soundstage of Havi!
> 
> 
> I've heard quite a few IEM, not many have executed soundstage quite like Havi B3 Pro 1.
> ...




Me no wonder off ...this means War ..me send me boyz over to take care of business with you ...lol


----------



## rafaelroxalot

wokei said:


> Me no wonder off ...this means War ..me send me boyz over to take care of business with you ...lol


 
 you are great man, i laught a lot with your posts hisounfi did the right thing to open a topic of you lol


----------



## Wokei

H20Fidelity......me juz pull the trigger on LMUE Havi B3 Pro1

Treat yourself to the extra special soundstage of Havi!

I've heard quite a few IEM, not many have executed soundstage quite like Havi B3 Pro 1.

_ Hope they will be as what you said ...or else me send me special squads over to Straya to take care of that janitor ...lol_


----------



## H20Fidelity

Be sure to tell us how Havi B3 pair with NX1, I have a good feeling about it!


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> Be sure to tell us how Havi B3 pair with NX1, I have a good feeling about it!




Me will definitely post me impressions when Havi arrive with NX1 and THE RANDOM AMP me purchased ( ahem ) ......


----------



## medoza476

h20fidelity said:


> Be sure to tell us how Havi B3 pair with NX1, I have a good feeling about it!


 
 synergy is great from my computer 
 and also good from iPod 4th classic
  
 NX1+Havi is very source depending IMO.
  
 Now I'm looking for Sansa and also C3 to compare.


----------



## bhazard

h20fidelity said:


> Be sure to tell us how Havi B3 pair with NX1, I have a good feeling about it!


 
 It's awesome. The tiny bit of extra bass the NX1 adds, along with the slight treble bump really works well with it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> It's awesome. The tiny bit of extra bass the NX1 adds, along with the slight treble bump really works well with it.


 

  
 I had a feeling it would go well, if these amps I have coming aren't a good match, I may pick up another NX1. (For Havi)

 I think sometimes I was too hasty to sell, and do somewhat miss it.


----------



## Salmonelas

I got my NX1 yesterday,i can confirm that its a slighty V shaped,i used VSD1S and Soundmagic E10.
Great synergy with VSD1S,gave them nice boost in bass and more control.
Now im waiting for Havi and T1E this week i hope.When i get them ill post my comparisons.


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> I got my NX1 yesterday,i can confirm that its a slighty V shaped,i used VSD1S and Soundmagic E10.
> Great synergy with VSD1S,gave them nice boost in bass and more control.
> Now im waiting for Havi and T1E this week i hope.When i get them ill post my comparisons.




After reading your post ..me took out me e10 out for a test run ...man they are a good match ...me like best about NX1 is the clarity and details it bring to the table ....


----------



## Salmonelas

Hello oh great and mighty Wokei!!!

Yes,the E10 sound great with NX1, to my ears i think they have more controlled and fuller bass now,it doesnt bleed in other freq.Also i think it got a little boost in soundstage.


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> Hello oh great and mighty Wokei!!!
> 
> Yes,the E10 sound great with NX1, to my ears i think they have more controlled and fuller bass now,it doesnt bleed in other freq.Also i think it got a little boost in soundstage.




Oh yes ....definitely the soundstage of NX1 is a breath of fresh air if you have heavy bass iem ...exert some controlled over the bass bleed and now E10 sound so much better ....what the heck for the price we paid for it ....well worth the investment for such a wallet draining hobby we have ......


----------



## Salmonelas

Yeah,well they make great budget iems ,im already happy with this 2,so i imagine that with havi and ttpod ill be in music paradise.And NX1...just WOW,for just 30 euros...i have about 30 hours already and i havnt charge it yet ,out of the box.


----------



## Wokei

salmonelas said:


> Yeah,well they make great budget iems ,im already happy with this 2,so i imagine that with havi and ttpod ill be in music paradise.And NX1...just WOW,for just 30 euros...i have about 30 hours already and i havnt charge it yet ,out of the box.




Me no have VSDS1 but me also ordered HAVI B3 yesterday ....me waiting for its arrival and wanting to be surprised by this combo NX1 + B3 ...muahahahahahahahhahaahaaa .

FYI ..._me last charge me NX1 one month ago ..go figure ....massive balls for its battery ...lol_


----------



## Francisk

salmonelas said:


> I got my NX1 yesterday,i can confirm that its a slighty V shaped,i used VSD1S and Soundmagic E10.
> Great synergy with VSD1S,gave them nice boost in bass and more control.
> Now im waiting for Havi and T1E this week i hope.When i get them ill post my comparisons.


 
 The VSD1S has a V shaped sound signature to begin with so it's not the NX1 that's producing the V shaped sound signature.


----------



## ebrian

Just wondering if anyone has noticed that the battery discharges while the NX1 is NOT in use?  I had it in my bag for the last couple of weeks.. didn't use it because I was on vacation (I usually only listen during commute time to/from work).  Pulled it out of my bag this morning and found the device is dead (battery).


----------



## bhazard

ebrian said:


> Just wondering if anyone has noticed that the battery discharges while the NX1 is NOT in use?  I had it in my bag for the last couple of weeks.. didn't use it because I was on vacation (I usually only listen during commute time to/from work).  Pulled it out of my bag this morning and found the device is dead (battery).


 
 All batteries do.


----------



## ebrian

@bhazard I think you're oversimplifying it a bit though, my ClipZip still had a full battery. 
  
 The reason I asked was to confirm whether it discharged or if it's possible that while in my bag it was jostled around and flipped on/off by accident.  I'm hoping for the latter.


----------



## Salmonelas

@Francisk i said it enhanced its bass,i didnt say anything about signatures...the quantity of bass and the impact enchanced.


----------



## Francisk

salmonelas said:


> I got my NX1 yesterday,i can confirm that its a slighty V shaped,i used VSD1S and Soundmagic E10.
> Great synergy with VSD1S,gave them nice boost in bass and more control.
> Now im waiting for Havi and T1E this week i hope.When i get them ill post my comparisons.




Did I read it wrong???


----------



## Salmonelas

@Francisk yeap,the NX1 is slithly v shaped,whatever iem you put it will give a little nice bass boost in quantity and control.


----------



## Kamakahah

salmonelas said:


> @Francisk yeap,the NX1 is slithly v shaped,whatever iem you put it will give a little nice bass boost in quantity and control.




I noticed the same right away. It wasn't subtle for me. Compared to the C&C BH the NX1 has a boost in bass. I prefer it to the bass boost switch on the C&C, but half the time it can be a tad more quantity than I prefer depending on the track/genre/headphone.

It feels like a steal at $38.


----------



## Salmonelas

@Kamakahah exactly,depends on the IEM to.In my Soundmagic E10,the bass it got more control,without leak in other freq and a little boost.Overall both VSD1S and E10 sound better in me ears.
 I still waiting for Havi B3 and T1E...maybe this week...


----------



## skamp

salmonelas said:


> the NX1 is slithly v shaped




No it's not.


----------



## Francisk

Thanks for the graph skamp, that sure looks close to ruler flat to me. The truth is if someone listens to the NX1 through a V shaped sound signature IEM then any amp will sound V shaped. The best way to judge an amp is to listen to it through an IEM that sounds neutral or with a pretty flat frequency response. That was exactly what I was trying to point out to Salmonelas.


----------



## ebrian

I guess seeing is believing, but that graph surprises me because I too felt like the amp tightened and boosted the bass a bit. 
  
 My setup is ClipZip>NX1>OstryKC06.


----------



## Salmonelas

You are right,im just a little noob in this hobby so...
 I just wanted to say that it gives boost in bass and more control


----------



## skamp

I meant no offense. I stopped counting the number of people who made erroneous claims about this amp in particular.

I just wish people here would start realizing that subjective impressions are not to be trusted, especially after measurements invalidate those with certainty.

If you're wondering how come people make so many contradictory claims, based on subjective impressions, which are later proven completely false, then you're on the right track...


----------



## rafaelroxalot

skamp said:


> I meant no offense. I stopped counting the number of people who made erroneous claims about this amp in particular.
> 
> I just wish people here would start realizing that subjective claims are not to be trusted, especially after measurements invalidate those with certainty.
> 
> If you're wondering how come people make so many contradictory claims, based on subjective impressions, which are later proven completely false, then you're on the right track...


 
 Very cool, but the difficult thing is to have the right tools to measure those things


----------



## skamp

If you don't have the tools or the knowledge to make such measurements, please understand that you are in a poor position to make claims that go against the default assumption.

The default assumption with amps being, they're designed to amplify a signal (make it louder), while adding no coloration and the least possible amount of distortion. That is no longer a particularly difficult task, and the NX1 does just that.

So when you plug the NX1 into a source (iPod or Clip+ or whatever), it will sound exactly like the source, except louder. That's it! Not with more bass, no increased soundstage or clarity, nothing. 

It may fix high output impedance that results in frequency response variations with certain cans or IEMs, but that's "fixing a problem", not changing the qualities of the source.


----------



## skamp

For those not familiar with the concept of "frequency response" and "output impedance": the former describes how much bass, mids and treble you get; and the later can cause anomalies with those.

A good amp will have a near zero ohm output impedance, and produce a ruler-flat frequency response. That means, the exact amount of bass, mids and treble, that is present in the recording. No more, no less. That is the case with the NX1, and all other amps that aren't broken, or purposefully altered.

Any differences (in frequency response, or soundstage or whatever) are the product of bad design or intentional signal processing, which will result in more or less bad measurements. That is not the case with the NX1, which measures very well (as it should).


----------



## slowpickr

So, looking at the NX1 graph, what advantage would there be in buying a $200+ amp?  I doubt that many would graph much better (perhaps some would pick up the slight bass roll off below 30 hz).  Anyway, just thinking out loud.  Maybe more expensive amps have higher power outputs that would drive high impedance phones.  I don't see a reason though to spend $200+ on an amp with a similar power output to the NX1.  Am I missing something?


----------



## skamp

There is no reason to spend more money on an amp, unless it brings you something more, like higher output, or a bass boost function, or anything.

Some amps may measure even better, but the lower distortion and / or higher signal to noise ratio (SNR) may be inaudible.

One area in particular where better amps like the JDS Labs C5D may produce an audible advantage, is less or no hiss with super sensitive IEMs, and less or no channel imbalance at low volume.

For those, I would trust companies like JDS Labs, who design products as competent engineers. Some companies capitalize on the ignorance of audiophiles to sell them a similarly or worse performing product, at a high premium. Other companies sell technically excellent products, also at a premium (like Benchmark), with so much overkill that the improvements are inaudible.

Edit: the very low frequency, very slight rolloff, is likely due to my ADC.


----------



## bhazard

slowpickr said:


> So, looking at the NX1 graph, what advantage would there be in buying a $200+ amp?  I doubt that many would graph much better (perhaps some would pick up the slight bass roll off below 30 hz).  Anyway, just thinking out loud.  Maybe more expensive amps have higher power outputs that would drive high impedance phones.  I don't see a reason though to spend $200+ on an amp with a similar power output to the NX1.  Am I missing something?


 
 There is few to none performance wise. You would hope to get a better warranty/service.
  
 Higher quality internal components and good designs (which aren't always used in higher $$ amps) *may* help with things like shielding the amp from EMI, lowering distortion, giving a higher s/n ratio, lowering noise floor etc, but measurements speak "volumes" about what is really going on. That's a near dead flat amp for under $40, and this is why everyone loves it.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

skamp said:


> There is no reason to spend more money on an amp, unless it brings you something more, like higher output, or a bass boost function, or anything.
> 
> Some amps may measure even better, but the lower distortion and / or higher signal to noise ratio (SNR) may be inaudible.
> 
> ...


 
  


bhazard said:


> There is few to none performance wise. You would hope to get a better warranty/service.
> 
> Higher quality internal components and good designs (which aren't always used in higher $$ amps) *may* help with things like shielding the amp from EMI, lowering distortion, giving a higher s/n ratio, lowering noise floor etc, but measurements speak "volumes" about what is really going on. That's a near dead flat amp for under $40, and this is why everyone loves it.


 
 That's why i like experient head fiers, we newbie don't know anything and spent a lot of money with bad things... but they are here to help us spent better our money and don't be fooled  thanks Skamp and Bhazard


----------



## slowpickr

rafaelroxalot said:


> That's why i like experient head fiers, we newbie don't know anything and spent a lot of money with bad things... but they are here to help us spent better our money and don't be fooled  thanks Skamp and Bhazard


 
  
 +10000000000


----------



## iancraig10

skamp said:


> A good amp will have a near zero ohm output impedance, and produce a ruler-flat frequency response. That means, the exact amount of bass, mids and treble, that is present in the recording. No more, no less. That is the case with the NX1, and all other amps that aren't broken, or purposefully altered.
> 
> Any differences (in frequency response, or soundstage or whatever) are the product of bad design or intentional signal processing, which will result in more or less bad measurements. That is not the case with the NX1, which measures very well (as it should).




I don't fully agree with the near zero output impedance actually. I use one of my amps at 120 ohm output impedance with AKG headphones and it has a slight calming effect on the treble. That's one of the advantages of having an Ember which allows you to vary the output impedance while also supplying enough power to work at this high output impedance.

Differences heard in bass quantities, in the case of Ipods may be due to the slight roll off that you get from the headphone out, that you don't get from the dock connector output. (If people are using Ipods)

For some reason, from the headphone out, I think I get slightly less 'bloat' in the bass with the amp connected. Different loading?

I do think that the Topping is terrific value for money and I use it a lot mobile tbh.


----------



## ebrian

This dual lock stuff is crazy!  Once I applied it to the amp and my phone, when I stick them together and pull them apart, the velcro comes right off the phone!  The weak link of Dual Lock is the adhesive. 
  
 I guess I'm going back to the velcro dots that came with the amp.  What I shame I spent so much on the dual lock.. maybe I can repurpose it for something else.


----------



## Kamakahah

ebrian said:


> This dual lock stuff is crazy!  Once I applied it to the amp and my phone, when I stick them together and pull them apart, the velcro comes right off the phone!  The weak link of Dual Lock is the adhesive.
> 
> I guess I'm going back to the velcro dots that came with the amp.  What I shame I spent so much on the dual lock.. maybe I can repurpose it for something else.




I'm assuming you did all the normal cleaning before applying the adhesive. I just wanted to let you know that it comes with one of two different types of adhesive. Check which one you got. Maybe the other will be better.


----------



## skamp

iancraig10 said:


> I don't fully agree with the near zero output impedance actually. I use one of my amps at 120 ohm output impedance with AKG headphones and it has a slight calming effect on the treble.




That would be an adverse effect of high output impedance and non-flat headphone impedance. Wether you like it or not, it's a defect from what the source is supposed to sound like, what the amp is supposed to sound like, and what the headphones are supposed to sound like. Moreover, that effect varies greatly with both parameters (output impedance and headphone impedance curve). It is not a fixed effect, it is largely unpredictable, and therefore undesirable. I don't know why you would buy equipment that distorts both your source and your headphones…


----------



## ebrian

kamakahah said:


> I'm assuming you did all the normal cleaning before applying the adhesive. I just wanted to let you know that it comes with one of two different types of adhesive. Check which one you got. Maybe the other will be better.


 

 I don't think I received two types.. I bought 2 identical strips from a guy on ebay that H20 posted.
  
 I'm having better luck between the Clip Zip and NX1.  I was reading that you may need special preparation (either a solvent or a 3rd-party adhesive?) for sticking on glass and that's probably the issue I'm having because the back of my Nexus 4 is glass.


----------



## Kamakahah

ebrian said:


> I don't think I received two types.. I bought 2 identical strips from a guy on ebay that H20 posted.
> 
> I'm having better luck between the Clip Zip and NX1.  I was reading that you may need special preparation (either a solvent or a 3rd-party adhesive?) for sticking on glass and that's probably the issue I'm having because the back of my Nexus 4 is glass.


 
  
 Sorry, I wanted to say that the Dual Lock that you received has one of two possible types of adhesive. The two type are acrylic and rubber adhesive. I usually recommend the rubber based adhesive since it is much easier to deal with if you plan on removing it later.
  
 Make sure to clean the areas very well and use some rubbing alcohol. Based on the fact that it pulled off so easily, it makes the most sense to assume there might have been some issue with the surface. Could be the glass thing. That exactly information isn't in my compendium of knowledge. Perhaps someone else knows that one. 
  
 Here are some informative links:
Link 1
Link 2


----------



## iancraig10

skamp said:


> I don't know why you would buy equipment that distorts both your source and your headphones…




I guess you're talking about the raised harmonic content of a valve? Basically because I do enjoy the sound of valves a lot. 

If it's the raised output impedance, it just improves the AKG sound for me. It isn't predictable, you're quite right, but it can improve some headphones' top end in particular. Jan Meier mentions the same effect on his site as you probably know but I know that many technical guys prefer as close to zero as possible.

For portable use I also enjoy the O2 a great deal but really dislike it's size and battery life, although I really like its power. (Hence the low battery life) I do find it a little 'lifeless' in comparison to some other amps though.

In days of yore, 120 ohms output impedance was considered a standard for headphones and I must admit, it helps the AKG's. (Which are not flat, but then again, what headphone is?)


----------



## skamp

iancraig10 said:


> (Which are not flat, but then again, what headphone is?)




A lot, actually. If you're still talking about impedance curve, that is.


----------



## iancraig10

But not in frequency response. Electronically great, but not flat response unfortunately. 

So, a flat source into a flat amp into a non- flat headphone. Perhaps eq is the easiest way to sort it out? (But distortions rear their ugly heads again?) so a kind of 'synergy' could be another answer with less distortion?

Or maybe it all becomes a little theoretical in the real world of listening?

But, to get back to nx1 .... It is quite amazing what can be done for so little money and I use mine a lot with all kinds of headphones. Very good with the new AKG Y50.


----------



## skamp

iancraig10 said:


> Perhaps eq is the easiest way to sort it out?




Definitely more predictable than random impedance interaction with various gear.


----------



## iancraig10

Or maybe it all becomes a little theoretical in the real world of listening?


----------



## DJScope

rafaelroxalot said:


> That's why i like experient head fiers, we newbie don't know anything and spent a lot of money with bad things... but they are here to help us spent better our money and don't be fooled  thanks Skamp and Bhazard


 
  
 That's why you should do a LOT of research before investing you hard earned cash on anything.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

djscope said:


> That's why you should do a LOT of research before investing you hard earned cash on anything.


 you are right man, i asked a lot about many things with a lot of people from head fi, many I think that doesn't like me anymore because i made a lot of questions before buy some earphone and an amp and a dac.. I newbie here, but learned a lot until now... A have to say thanks for many people that helped me until now and continue to help 
I have read a lot of posts and pages too


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

On the topic of FR evaluation, many listeners confuse better extension or improvements in speed with a rise in db. Let's say you own a power hungry headphone that improves in speed with more juice. A faster, more impactfull bass can create the illusion of extra loudness. Amping can also affect extension, so if your phone gets better treble extension with more juice the sound will change, but that's not the fault of the amp as the cause is not some kind of distortion. The only way to test an amp semi reliably with no dedicated hardware is with test tones and confirm with multiple earphones. Do this with the NX1 and you will see that it's actually not V shaped at all.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

skiesofazel said:


> On the topic of FR evaluation, many listeners confuse better extension or improvements in speed with a rise in db. Let's say you own a power hungry headphone that improves in speed with more juice. A faster, more impactfull bass can create the illusion of extra loudness. Amping can also affect extension, so if your phone gets better treble extension with more juice the sound will change, but that's not the fault of the amp as the cause is not some kind of distortion. The only way to test an amp semi reliably with no dedicated hardware is with test tones and confirm with multiple earphones. Do this with the NX1 and you will see that it's actually not V shaped at all.


 
 Good News man, I hope that my nx1 arrives quickly


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

The good news were a while ago. If an amp is objectively measured to be flat, it's flat no matter how many subjective opinions state otherwise.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

skiesofazel said:


> The good news were a while ago. If an amp is objectively measured to be flat, it's flat no matter how many subjective opinions state otherwise.


 Right


----------



## revault

Where's the best place to buy this thing? I'm thinking about buying this thing because I'ld like a cheap (but quality) amp. DX has it for the lowest price, but it seems like you have to have an account on DX to buy things from it? Can you delete the account afterwards? What are people's experiences with this?


----------



## Netforce

revault said:


> Where's the best place to buy this thing? I'm thinking about buying this thing because I'ld like a cheap (but quality) amp. DX has it for the lowest price, but it seems like you have to have an account on DX to buy things from it? Can you delete the account afterwards? What are people's experiences with this?


 
 Have heard some sketch stuff about dx, bhazard saying in 2 previous orders his order had items jacked by employees. Otherwise I just hear how orders take forever to get as virtue of being overseas shipment. Personally I don't care about making accounts as dx itself is a legit site.
  
 Personally I just pulled the trigger myself and grabbed one from amazon and should get it on Friday. If something does go awry I have no doubt I can get matters all settled out with amazon support.


----------



## iancraig10

I see one on the UK Ebay but not USA. The UK one is cheap at around £22.

Here's a curious thing.....

The nx1 is way louder than the Mont Blanc into a 32 Ohm load. For some reason. The Mont Blanc is quoted at 16x but it matches the nx1 only at low power. It reminds me of the time when I found the k 601 worked brilliantly with a cheap CMoy. Well matched.

It seems that the nx1 likes a 32 ohm load.

It's quoted at 130mW per Channel into 32Ω.

Mont Blanc Output Power:
>880mW@32Ω

What on earth is going on?


----------



## DJScope

iancraig10 said:


> I see one on the UK Ebay but not USA. The UK one is cheap at around £22.
> 
> Here's a curious thing.....
> 
> ...


 
  
 E12 is designed to be super efficient throughout. It drive all cans efficiently up to 600Ohms.


----------



## Kamakahah

revault said:


> Where's the best place to buy this thing? I'm thinking about buying this thing because I'ld like a cheap (but quality) amp. DX has it for the lowest price, but it seems like you have to have an account on DX to buy things from it? Can you delete the account afterwards? What are people's experiences with this?




I suggest using Amazon. I picked one up when it was $38. Even at the current $42 I think it's a better option than DX. You know you'll get it fast and it has a hassle-free 30 day return policy. To me, that's worth the extra $2-6 dollars.


----------



## iancraig10

djscope said:


> E12 is designed to be super efficient throughout. It drive all cans efficiently up to 600Ohms.




The e12 is better at delivering higher voltage rather than lots of current? The nx1 goes quite a lot louder with 32 ohm loads, yet the figures suggest the opposite.


----------



## iancraig10

Mystery solved. My daughter has been using the e12 and had switched it to low power!!! Not instantly obvious since it's not actually marked that well and you need a sharp object to move the switch.

I thought I'd lost my marbles. (Again) :mad:


----------



## slowpickr

Has the SMSL SAP-5 dethroned the NX1?


----------



## revault

Just ordered one of these off Amazon (40 bucks, 28 after some Amazon points). Should come in a few days, I'll give it a listen. Should be a nice thing to carry around during the day.


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> Has the SMSL SAP-5 dethroned the NX1?




Not yet ....at the moment ....jury still out on this ...lol over on the SAP-5s thread


----------



## jimbojangles

Had this NX1 for a few days but keep getting lots of interference noise, like a sort of squeaking , similar to a cell phone when it's near a landline phone. I'm using ii with an iphone. Has anyone had this prob?


----------



## Kamakahah

jimbojangles said:


> Had this NX1 for a few days but keep getting lots of interference noise, like a sort of squeaking , similar to a cell phone when it's near a landline phone. I'm using ii with an iphone. Has anyone had this prob?




Many amps with this style of build suffer from interference when close to cell or wireless phones. 

Normally it isn't an issue unless someone is dead set on having it paired up with their cell for portable or carried in the same pocket as their rig.

$38 is bound to have some downsides.


----------



## iancraig10

Try switching the gain down to low power.

It has a metal case so you could also try changing the type of wire from phone to amp just in case it's working like an aerial.


----------



## jimbojangles

kamakahah said:


> Many amps with this style of build suffer from interference when close to cell or wireless phones.
> 
> Normally it isn't an issue unless someone is dead set on having it paired up with their cell for portable or carried in the same pocket as their rig.
> 
> $38 is bound to have some downsides.



Ye thought that maybe the case but thanks for confirming it


----------



## bhazard

I'm going to try to find an EMI shielding sheet and wrap it around the NX1. Should take care of the EMI issues.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bhazard said:


> I'm going to try to find an EMI shielding sheet and wrap it around the NX1. Should take care of the EMI issues.




I don't believe a portable amp thread would be complete without this image posted once when EMI issues are brought up. 



Now it has been done.


----------



## Francisk

ROFL @ H2O :biggrin:


----------



## NawiLlih

The NX1 is on offer at Amazon.co.uk for UK/Euro buyers, at £29. Just a heads-up 
  
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-Rechargeable/dp/B00IE2AKD8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1408314213&sr=8-1&keywords=topping+nx1


----------



## willy156

Where have you guys purchased your Topping NX1 from? I'm finding the cheapest place is on eBay.com


----------



## Netforce

willy156 said:


> Where have you guys purchased your Topping NX1 from? I'm finding the cheapest place is on eBay.com


 
 I got mine from amazon, bit more expensive than other options but got it in like 2 days.


----------



## Mr Trev

I was thinking about grabbing one off Amazon, but the twits won't ship to Canada. The only seller on the Canadian site wants $80 (this is shipped from China).
  
 Oops I was mistaken. The seller on Amazon.ca only wants $68.99


----------



## Wokei

mr trev said:


> I was thinking about grabbing one off Amazon, but the twits won't ship to Canada. The only seller on the Canadian site wants $80 (this is shipped from China).
> 
> Oops I was mistaken. The seller on Amazon.ca only wants $68.99




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/310873148108#shpCntId

What about from eBay ?


----------



## Mr Trev

wokei said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/310873148108#shpCntId
> 
> What about from eBay ?


 
 Seems to be the best option right now, but I'd be a little concerned about that whole shipping batteries internationally thing I read about. (It'd be just my luck to have it refused at the border). Also I'm waiting for some more comparisions between the e11k, that new smsl amp, also I'm waiting for Fiio to release their new e12 model before I drop some money.


----------



## willy156

yeah, the cheapest option for Canada seems to be from tool_nerd from eBay.com. funny thing is I read from this thread is that apparently tool_nerd jacked the price up to $150 once, lol.


----------



## Wokei

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stero-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/151330035966

Another seller but with shipping fee of about 7$ ....though nerd tool did mess up with me delivery ...after numerous email to them ...they did sent mine with DHL after me first one did not arrive ....me first order with tracking number was sent to Brazil and already received ...lol


----------



## ClieOS

Just received my NX1. Already have a look inside and I can confirm it is just a MAX9722, remarked by Topping to disguise its real identity. Nothing special there.
  
 p/s: On rough listening, it also sounds just like SMSL sAp-4s I reviewed awhile back.


----------



## DJScope

clieos said:


> Just received my NX1. Already have a look inside and I can confirm it is just a MAX9722, remarked by Topping to disguise its real identity. Nothing special there.
> 
> p/s: On rough listening, it also sounds just like SMSL sAp-4s I reviewed awhile back.


 
  
 Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## ebrian

@willy156 I ordered mine from AliExpress.  It's a few dollars more but after shipping it ends up being about the same (to Canada).


----------



## bhazard

clieos said:


> Just received my NX1. Already have a look inside and I can confirm it is just a MAX9722, remarked by Topping to disguise its real identity. Nothing special there.
> 
> p/s: On rough listening, it also sounds just like SMSL sAp-4s I reviewed awhile back.


 
 I was 99% sure it was. They let is slip in specs somewhere, but I forgot where I saw it.
  
 sAP-5 uses the MAX9722 as well.


----------



## ClieOS

I am 100% sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I took the time to trace all the pin out on the chip and map them all back to MAX9722.
  
 Yep, sAp-5 is pretty much sAp-4s with a bass boost chip, according to SMSL.


----------



## Mr Trev

So I guess all the sellers listing an OPA1611 in their descriptions are wrong? (not questioning your findings, just wondering why the misinformation in the descrips. Ebay, Amazon are all the same)
  
 Should I still assume this would be a decent upgrade from an e6?


----------



## yacobx

mr trev said:


> So I guess all the sellers listing an OPA1611 in their descriptions are wrong? (not questioning your findings, just wondering why the misinformation in the descrips. Ebay, Amazon are all the same)
> 
> Should I still assume this would be a decent upgrade from an e6?


 
 yeah it really is. I own both the E6 and the NX1.


----------



## DJScope

mr trev said:


> So I guess all the sellers listing an OPA1611 in their descriptions are wrong? (not questioning your findings, just wondering why the misinformation in the descrips. Ebay, Amazon are all the same)
> 
> Should I still assume this would be a decent upgrade from an e6?


 
  
 This was confirmed ages ago. Topping told me that it's not the OPA1611.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

bhazard said:


> I'm going to try to find an EMI shielding sheet and wrap it around the NX1. Should take care of the EMI issues.


 where can i find this?


----------



## EmpJ

Is this one of the most bang for your buck portables right now? Seems like a great buy.


----------



## Mr Trev

empj said:


> Is this one of the most bang for your buck portables right now? Seems like a great buy.


 
 Seems like a sweet amp....You guys should stock 'em - amazon.ca is a total rip-off


----------



## Wokei

mr trev said:


> Seems like a sweet amp....You guys should stock 'em - amazon.ca is a total rip-off




Yes ..this amp is awesome for the price ..cant get any better ...btw ...respect to your work on themes for Fiio X3 ..thanks


----------



## Mr Trev

Tis pretty tempting, just so many choices right now (e11k, e12iem(soonly, i hope)). I just wish it could be had from an actual retailer (lmue, penon, etc) - it would also gimme an excuse to grab another pair of phones, like say those havis.
 Glad you're enjoying the theme, if only Fiio would release a new fw version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Wokei

Mr Trev

Also don't forget the SMSL SAP-5s amp which is also price friendly..jus saying...choices...lol

First thing whenever there is a new Fiio X3 fw...always look out for themes from you...thanks


----------



## EmpJ

wokei said:


> @Mr Trev
> 
> Also don't forget the SMSL SAP-5s amp which is also price friendly..jus saying...choices...lol
> 
> First thing whenever there is a new Fiio X3 fw...always look out for themes from you...thanks


 
 Also heard great things about this little cheap amp! So great that so many amazing products can be had, from China for almost nothing these days...


----------



## Wokei

empj said:


> Also heard great things about this little cheap amp! So great that so many amazing products can be had, from China for almost nothing these days...




Yup ...got that coming too ..lol ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

I would like to say while SAP-5 is a very nice sounding amp (using it right now) it's purpose is for giving IEM a nice boost in power, while it will drive my Shure headphones (440,840,940) I don't like it's chances on succeeding incredibly well with high impedance gear, especially without a gain switch. Therefore those looking at driving for example 250ohm Beyers your much better off with NX1. 

tl;dr: NX1 has more power (seemingly)


----------



## EmpJ

@Wokei Jokes...it's an illness!! HAHA


----------



## Wokei

empj said:


> @Wokei
> Jokes...it's an illness!! HAHA




No jokes ...me 3rd amp this 2 months ..lol ...


----------



## medoza476

Today my Fiio L11 arrive. I find that NX1 really shines when recieve Line level output. Sounds are more airy, focused and refined. No more distortion and Hiss with iPod HP out. Especially with my B3 these guy perform evergy genre of music really AMAZING!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

^^ Looks great! 

 Not sure if you have anything between your amp and iPod. I use these anti slip mats for $1.00. Just cut a piece o to size.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Flexible-Car-Non-Slip-Anti-slip-Dash-Mat-Pad-Dashboard-Phone-Key-Holder-Black-/320959558280?pt=AU_Bathing_Grooming&hash=item4abaae3288&_uhb=1


----------



## medoza476

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> ^^ Looks great!
> 
> Not sure if you have anything between your amp and iPod. I use these anti slip mats for $1.00. Just cut a piece o to size.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Flexible-Car-Non-Slip-Anti-slip-Dash-Mat-Pad-Dashboard-Phone-Key-Holder-Black-/320959558280?pt=AU_Bathing_Grooming&hash=item4abaae3288&_uhb=1


 
 Thx. BTW I use velcro pads that come with NX1. it works great but thx for suggestion. ^^


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Guys who own both Monster Gratitude and NX1 please give them a try, they're pairing so well. Great synergy.


----------



## medoza476

I found that NX1 is really transparent amp. So if your phones goes well with your source you will get benefits from higher output power.


----------



## medoza476

I,m looking for upgrades from stock cable that comes with NX1. Have any suggestion? (looking for best budget or bang for bucks and has good synergy with NX1 and Havi B3)


----------



## lawrecedent

Look back a few pages, Wokei linked some excellent cables for $5 on Aliexpress. The shipping takes a while but its worth it for the savings.


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Look back a few pages, Wokei linked some excellent cables for $5 on Aliexpress. The shipping takes a while but its worth it for the savings.




So you got those cable for 5$ ...were they better than what you expected or meh ?


----------



## lawrecedent

medoza476 said:


> I,m looking for upgrades from stock cable that comes with NX1. Have any suggestion? (looking for best budget or bang for bucks and has good synergy with NX1 and Havi B3)







wokei said:


> So you got those cable for 5$ ...were they better than what you expected or meh ?




I bought this one



Haven't A/B tested with the original but haven't noticed a massive improvement in sound. However, the build quality is stellar, as you can see in the pic it is a lot thicker than I was anticipating and shouldn't be breaking any time soon. I also think the shielding might be better as I've noticed less interference from my Note 3 but that could also be due to not sandwiching them anymore.


----------



## HairyHeadMara

Have anyone tried this cable before?


----------



## lawrecedent

hairyheadmara said:


> Have anyone tried this cable before?




Bizarrely this link just takes me to the first post in this thread? Is it just my phone being wierd?


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> Bizarrely this link just takes me to the first post in this thread? Is it just my phone being wierd?




+ Same here ...lol


----------



## HairyHeadMara

http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4329 sorry guys it suppose to link to lunashop website but I don't know what's happened


----------



## medoza476

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html

It's not 5$ any more. Sad.


----------



## lawrecedent

hairyheadmara said:


> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=4329 sorry guys it suppose to link to lunashop website but I don't know what's happened




Looks good, I'm sure I saw that on aliexpress website as well, possibly for cheaper.


----------



## Wokei

medoza476 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html
> 
> It's not 5$ any more. Sad.




This was at 15$ last time but now at 20$ ...


----------



## lawrecedent

medoza476 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/silver-plated-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Plug-MP3-Player-To-Headphone-Amplifier-Interconnect-Audio-Cable/1734567303.html
> 
> It's not 5$ any more. Sad.




Still a good deal though, I'm gonna get me one


----------



## HairyHeadMara

lawrecedent said:


> Looks good, I'm sure I saw that on aliexpress website as well, possibly for cheaper.




If you see it again please post the link here so I can go for a cheaper option. Thanks


----------



## heckofagator

I'd like something new too.  I'm getting a little noise out of my NX1 setup and want to see if its the cable.  But yeah, hoping to stay less than $20.


----------



## Kamakahah

Man, that is a huge interconnect to use with a small, portable setup. I know it's personal preference, but something I can fit in my pocket without doubling the length of my rig is a plus, IMO.

Here are some pictures of one of my interconnects I use with the Fiio X3/Topping NX1 combo.





You don't have to break the bank to get something similar. I happened to make this myself, but BTG audio and other makers can do this for a reasonable price. Maybe even a friend on the forums can help. Better yet, start making your own and save $$$ over the course of your journey in this hobby.

Neutrik connectors in the pics are less than $2 each. You only need one foot of wire total, and paracord is cheaper than dirt if you want to sleeve it.


----------



## medoza476

kamakahah said:


> Man, that is a huge interconnect to use with a small, portable setup. I know it's personal preference, but something I can fit in my pocket without doubling the length of my rig is a plus, IMO.
> 
> Here are some pictures of one of my interconnects I use with the Fiio X3/Topping NX1 combo.
> 
> ...


 
 Sound interesting,Where exactly I can found these components?


----------



## Kamakahah

medoza476 said:


> Sound interesting,Where exactly I can found these components?




This thread is helpful.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/676402/diy-cable-questions-and-comments-thread/2370#post_10815895

All components are readily available from numerous locations. Neutrik/Rean plugs are industry standard, widely used all over the world. EBay will have small quantities and easy access. Paracord is the same. Supplycaptain, paracord planet, Amazon, eBay, Wal-Mart, all over. And choose whatever stranded wire between 24-28 awg that floats your boat. You could easily source the parts for under $10 shipped. If you're going to build more, I recommend buying extra to practice and save on future shipping costs.


----------



## Mr Trev

kamakahah said:


> Man, that is a huge interconnect to use with a small, portable setup. I know it's personal preference, but something I can fit in my pocket without doubling the length of my rig is a plus, IMO.
> 
> Here are some pictures of one of my interconnects I use with the Fiio X3/Topping NX1 combo.
> 
> ...


 
 How's it play with the x3? That'll be one of my sources if I get one(the other being an iclassic). Specifically wondering about the soundstage. That's one area I find my iclassic/e6 combo is a little better than the x3 alone.


----------



## Kamakahah

mr trev said:


> How's it play with the x3? That'll be one of my sources if I get one(the other being an iclassic). Specifically wondering about the soundstage. That's one area I find my iclassic/e6 combo is a little better than the x3 alone.




I'm off the opinion that the LO sounds noticeably better than the HO on the X3, so pairing it with an amp is a good upgrade. The NX1 is pretty powerful even on low gain. It's probably too much for most IEMs. It was great with the Havi, but you get very little play on the volume knob with most sensitive IEMs. It gets the job done with full sized cans. Even did a pretty decent job with the HE-560. 

The noise floor is a bit high with my customs.

I'll have to A/B to comment on sound stage. However, I find headphones to have a much higher impact on that than everything else unless there is a hardware switch like on the C&C BH. So most of the time I don't look for gear in the chain to do what the headphone already can't, just to refine what it does. I'll do some comparison.


----------



## revault

Just got this thing in the mail, and after a charge and some music listening I'm really liking the sound of this thing.


----------



## peter123

Battery life on this thing is pretty amazing. I still have never charged mine since I got it. I would guess that I've used it 50-100 hours by now. I use it in bed most of the time and tend to fall asleep with it on so I'm not 100% sure but 50 minimum.


----------



## medoza476

peter123 said:


> Battery life on this thing is pretty amazing. I still have never charged mine since I got it. I would guess that I've used it 50-100 hours by now. I use it in bed most of the time and tend to fall asleep with it on so I'm not 100% sure but 50 minimum.


 
 It's really amazing! I've use it for like 3 weeks(4-5 hrs/day) no need for charging.


----------



## peter123

medoza476 said:


> It's really amazing! I've use it for like 3 weeks(4-5 hrs/day) no need for charging.




Yeah, can't wait to bring it on longer trips.

I put it on charge now though, not because it ran out of battery but because I'd like to avoid that it does.


----------



## michele009

peter123 said:


> Yeah, can't wait to bring it on longer trips.
> 
> I put it on charge now though, not because it ran out of battery but because I'd like to avoid that it does.


 
 So it doesn't have a status led for the battery level?


----------



## peter123

michele009 said:


> So it doesn't have a status led for the battery level?


 
 Not as far as I can find. I'll guess that's one of the trade offs for $40.


----------



## DJScope

michele009 said:


> So it doesn't have a status led for the battery level?


 
  
 Nope. It just stops working.


----------



## michele009

peter123 said:


> Not as far as I can find. I'll guess that's one of the trade offs for $40.


 
  
  


djscope said:


> Nope. It just stops working.


 
 Thanks guys...just one more question: when I put it on charge, how do I know when the battery is full?


----------



## MayorDomino

got mine, its my first amp and i love it. Does anyone know of an equally affordable DAC i can pair it with on my Laptop?


----------



## peter123

michele009 said:


> Thanks guys...just one more question: when I put it on charge, how do I know when the battery is full?




You leave it charging over night and when you wake up it's ready, magic 

Seriously, I don't think it's an indicator for that either. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> You leave it charging over night and when you wake up it's ready, magic
> 
> Seriously, I don't think it's an indicator for that either. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.




Affirmative ...no indicator ...for me ...i have only charge twice since I got it in June ...i charge it for 4 hrs both time ...goin by calculation ..one a month only ...kick ass


----------



## skamp

There's a red LED at the back that lights up when charging, and turns off when it's done.


----------



## michele009

peter123 said:


> You leave it charging over night and when you wake up it's ready, magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 well, for example the charger of my camera has a led that turns green from red when battery is full.
 I am asking 'cause I'm worrying for battery's health since, correct me if I'm wrong, the full discharge and the "overcharge" are dangerous for battery life.


----------



## Wokei

skamp said:


> There's a red LED at the back that lights up when charging, and turns off when it's done.




Yup ....forgot about that ....my bad ..sorry guys ...apologies ...only charge twice ...must be gettin old ..lol


----------



## peter123

skamp said:


> There's a red LED at the back that lights up when charging, and turns off when it's done.




Great, thanks for clarifying!


----------



## DJScope

michele009 said:


> well, for example the charger of my camera has a led that turns green from red when battery is full.
> I am asking 'cause I'm worrying for battery's health since, correct me if I'm wrong, the full discharge and the "overcharge" are dangerous for battery life.


 
  
 It has an overcharge circuit. The red LED which turns off means that the current no longer is passing into the battery.


----------



## Wokei

Me Havi jus arrived 18 minutes ago...woot woot woot..gonna put Havi and nx1 for a run


----------



## slowpickr

wokei said:


> Me Havi jus arrived 18 minutes ago...woot woot woot..gonna put Havi and nx1 for a run


 
  
 Well Master Wokei, how did you Havi run go with the Topping?  Perhaps your too engulfed with the experience to reply...


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> Well Master Wokei, how did you Havi run go with the Topping?  Perhaps your too engulfed with the experience to reply...




Yes...NX1 can really drive Havi...Yes..Yes...enjoying me self but too much distraction during the day..Will need some me me time and one to one up close and personal to really get a feel what these pairing can do...as at now one word "WOW"

Too kind of you with the moniker "master" ..me thank you for the compliment but me do not dare to accept this..everyday the time spent in headfi for me is learning and enjoying the camaraderie of like minded people with this addiction...me have to thank a lot of people from this thread and other threads for the knowledge shared...

Me will post some impression later on this pairing...headfi on


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr

Imho Topping NX1 really does possessed some fire power...so no problem driving hard to drive headphone...yesterday me tested NX1 with SM HP200 and Beyerdynamic Custom Pro One...no problem and really sound good....as far as EMI...it doesn't bother me as I don't pair it with me smartphone and the few occasion that I did...I don't get the EMI some people that have this amp....but for the low low price...there is some down side to it...but as for me...me only have high regard and seriously nothing to even complaint about...ymmv


----------



## Pituky

wokei said:


> Me Havi jus arrived 18 minutes ago...woot woot woot..gonna put Havi and nx1 for a run


 
  
 Finally Congratulations, Wokei !!!!!!!!


----------



## Wokei

pituky said:


> Finally Congratulations, Wokei !!!!!!!!




Thanks man...NX1 and Havi is really awesome...it makes you and grab your attention from the word "GO" ...it has that special pulling power to make you listen attentively...like this afternoon doin test run and getting interrupted ...Really annoyed the hell out of me because the way the music is being played...it sucks you in so much so that when you are in the zone...it feels so good..Too much


----------



## lawrecedent

wokei said:


> Thanks man...NX1 and Havi is really awesome...it makes you and grab your attention from the word "GO" ...it has that special pulling power to make you listen attentively...like this afternoon doin test run and getting interrupted ...Really annoyed the hell out of me because the way the music is being played...it sucks you in so much so that when you are in the zone...it feels so good..Too much




I can remember this exact experience when I first got UE TF10! People would come to talk to me and I'd be really angry that I had to turn off the music and pull one out of my ears!!...especially with the difficulty of getting a good fit


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> I can remember this exact experience when I first got UE TF10! People would come to talk to me and I'd be really angry that I had to turn of the earphones and pull one out of my ears!!...especially with the difficulty of getting a good fit




You get me ? I know you do..it's just mess up and when that happens...need to replay the song from the start again


----------



## slowpickr

wokei said:


> Yes...NX1 can really drive Havi...Yes..Yes...enjoying me self but too much distraction during the day..Will need some me me time and one to one up close and personal to really get a feel what these pairing can do...as at now one word "WOW"
> 
> Too kind of you with the moniker "master" ..me thank you for the compliment but me do not dare to accept this..everyday the time spent in headfi for me is learning and enjoying the camaraderie of like minded people with this addiction...me have to thank a lot of people from this thread and other threads for the knowledge shared...
> 
> Me will post some impression later on this pairing...headfi on


 
  
 Glad you like it.  I have come close to hitting the buy button a few times on the NX1.  The lack of bass boost and EMI have kept me from it (I listen out of smart phone mostly).  Regarding your second comment, I'm definitely a low amateur with all this audio stuff myself (probably more so than you).  But, I would say you are a "master" Head-fi poster with all your crazy GIFs.  Very entertaining.
  
 Here is one back at you:


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> Thanks man...NX1 and Havi is really awesome...it makes you and grab your attention from the word "GO" ...it has that special pulling power to make you listen attentively...like this afternoon doin test run and getting interrupted ...Really annoyed the hell out of me because the way the music is being played...it sucks you in so much so that when you are in the zone...it feels so good..Too much


 
 Hi @Wokei, I'm plannig to buy the nx1+b3 combo too and, since I've seen somewhere you got a pink dressed (  ) clip zip, can you tell me how is it as source?


----------



## Wokei

slowpickr said:


> Glad you like it.  I have come close to hitting the buy button a few times on the NX1.  The lack of bass boost and EMI have kept me from it (I listen out of smart phone mostly).  Regarding your second comment, I'm definitely a low amateur with all this audio stuff myself (probably more so than you).  But, I would say you are a "master" Head-fi poster with all your crazy GIFs.  Very entertaining.
> 
> Here is one back at you:







michele009 said:


> Hi @Wokei
> , I'm plannig to buy the nx1+b3 combo too and, since I've seen somewhere you got a pink dressed (  ) clip zip, can you tell me how is it as source?




slowpickr

Lack of bass boost...you need that if you be bass head but me think the bass output from NX1 is pretty sufficient or more than enuf to be enjoyable.

As for EMI...that you will have to decide whether it is worth taking the risk or go for other higher price amp...me did try it again with me Xioami phone...no EMI for me...could be phone dependent...good luck with your amp pursuit


michele009

Don't plan...buy it...for about 100$ for the sound quality of this pairing is a no brainer...do it..do it

With regard to zip clip...that's me only source...so can't really comment on whether you will like this player...if you on a tight budget...yeah it will do...Kogan MP4 is also another consideration if you are from Australia only...

Maybe if your budget allowed...wait for Fiio X1 ...2 months or more for what is being posted at 100$...hope this helps


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> @michele009
> 
> Don't plan...buy it...for about 100$ for the sound quality of this pairing is a no brainer...do it..do it
> 
> ...


 
 I asked about the zip since I have the clip+. I was wondering how it would be with nx1+b3. If it is your only source and you're so happy with sound quality, I think it's a good idea to give that set a try  thanks


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> I asked about the zip since I have the clip+. I was wondering how it would be with nx1+b3. If it is your only source and you're so happy with sound quality, I think it's a good idea to give that set a try  thanks




If me not mistaken...when doin me research on zip clip...they have the same sound signature as clip+...


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> If me not mistaken...when doin me research on zip clip...they have the same sound signature as clip+.


 
 You're right, that's why I asked. Thank you again.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> You're right, that's why I asked. Thank you again.




Do come back and tell us how it is when you get them ...cheers


----------



## ebrian

I have been using the combination of ClipZip+NX1+B3.  Sounds great.


----------



## michele009

ebrian said:


> I have been using the combination of ClipZip+NX1+B3.  Sounds great.


 
 Thanks. How much does the nx1 improve zip's performance?


----------



## ebrian

I'm not really sure what you're asking.  The NX1 amplifies the sound coming from the Clip Zip.. someone posted the graph earlier for NX1, it's flat so it amplifies the sound without bias?


----------



## michele009

ebrian said:


> I'm not really sure what you're asking.  The NX1 amplifies the sound coming from the Clip Zip.. someone posted the graph earlier for NX1, it's flat so it amplifies the sound without bias?


 
  Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Anyway, it won't affect sound signature, thanks.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Anyway, it won't affect sound signature, thanks.




NX1 will be good for zip clip...unless you want coloration and more bass...then you should consider other amp...using NX1 will not alter the sound sig much but will give better definition to the overall sound..


----------



## ebrian

Quote:


michele009 said:


> Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. Anyway, it won't affect sound signature, thanks.


 
  
 Oh yea, that's what I mean.  NX1 is great for any iem in which you already love the sound signature and just need more juice!


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> NX1 will be good for zip clip...unless you want coloration and more bass...then you should consider other amp...using NX1 will not alter the sound sig much but will give better definition to the overall sound...


 
  


ebrian said:


> Quote:
> 
> Oh yea, that's what I mean.  NX1 is great for any iem in which you already love the sound signature and just need more juice!


 
  
 Since it's my first headphone amp, I'm really curious about how it will change my listening. Thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## iancraig10

It will enable you to listen louder or use higher impedance headphones. The dynamic range of your music should improve if it exists on your recordings. (Loud and soft attacks on notes should be more 'etched ')

Some people don't notice the dynamic range bit though.


----------



## aaDee

How is NX1 different than Fiio E6 in detail retrieval?? as E6 normal setting just boosts the sound without any coloration?? how about the soundstage??


----------



## Leo888

Hi, how does the NX1 compares to the E11K. Would appreciate some thoughts as I'm looking at the SMSL SAP-5, E11K and NX1. Have got a good idea the difference between the SMSL and Topping but little idea about the E11K. Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## DJScope

aadee said:


> How is NX1 different than Fiio E6 in detail retrieval?? as E6 normal setting just boosts the sound without any coloration?? how about the soundstage??


 
  
 IMO, the NX1 is better than the E11 if that puts it in perspective for you. Soundstage is pretty good on the NX1.


----------



## Wokei

djscope said:


> IMO, the NX1 is better than the E11 if that puts it in perspective for you. Soundstage is pretty good on the NX1.




+ agreed ......unless you want colorisation and bass boost .....then its another story but for the price to ratio performance ..you cant get any better ..cheers


----------



## SkiesOfAzel

I wouldn't pair the NX1 with a phone. It's not just the EMI, most phones don't have a line out function so you get double amping. I could spot the distortion caused by this through the NX1 connected to my Nexus 5.


----------



## Wokei

Me review on Havi B3 Pro I posted in Havi thread....using Clip Zip and Topping NX1 ...did not use me Little Bear B-2 because still waiting for the paint job to dry ..pic at the bottom of review ...its now known as Golden Bear B-2 ..lol

Enjoy the review and if you like it ..thank you .if you don't...also thank you ...lol

Thanks to H20 for that nudge in me getting Havi and Topping NX1... Cheers mate ...thanks .

*Havi B3 Pro I Review*
 
Let me start by saying that ...the purchase of Havi B3 has been long time coming ..ever since introduced by @bhazard in the Chinese thread early last year and later its own Havi thread by @Baycode
Recognition and respect to this two guys for introducing Havi and this excellent thread .
 
..me still resisted buying .....for the simple fact ....this sucker need an amp to really shine ....at that point of time ...me have no amp so no buy Havi.
 
Been searching for amp ever since ...this year June (Topping NX1) July (Little Bear B-2) and August (SMSL SAP-5s - incoming ) ...with that all in place ....had to ...must get ...with LMUE discount ...hell yeah about 51$ USD ....the wait and patience paid off big time.
 
For those following this thread ...please start from page one of this excellent thread started by Baycode ...kudos to you man ...must read his review ...burn in time with detailed changes in sound ...in depth with excellent photograph and also autopsy pic on how to dissect Havi ....lol....also other review by much more experienced headfier 
 
For the price of 60$ ..its a steal ..its a deal ..its a iem that will  achieved cult status someday ..me prediction. ....for those still on the sideline ....give it a try ...if you appreciate audiophile sound ...you will know this baby oozes plenty of “YES” factor comparable to @SyedZ2ez4 much beloved CKR9 ...juz kiddin man ...
 
Me review will not be as detailed or meticulous of some of very learned headfiers have done for Havi but more of a pictorial review....much has been said of the packaging and thousands of accessories that comes with Havi.
 
 
*Soundstage and *....width and depth are the best I ever heard ...especially for a drum track that me used to test bass ...me can actually hear the drum beat travelling from left to right with precision of a heart surgeon ...lol ...too much ..I know ..but i dont care 
 

 
*3D imaging*....the imaging of B3 is so 3D like which is very hard to explain ....you gotta have one in your ears to really get a feel ...
 

 
 
*Clarity ...*is good as far me is concerned but to be honest ....me have to admit CKR9 does better in this department ...but me suspect his judgement is biased ...juz joking
 

 
*Details and Separation..... *me dont own high end gear as most of me stuffs circle around 50$ and most of it are less than ...but its the best of me gears and even better than some much higher price iem me have demo or heard from friends ..with the exception of cuz there are better one out there
 

 
_*Instrument and Vocal Placement....*_the amazing thing with Havi ...you can actually locate precisely where the instrument and vocal are coming from ....its so surreal as if you can see the band in your head and how the each band members are at what position and where the back up singers are ....


 
 
 
*Warning ...AMPING *
 
*Without Amp ...*Havi without an amp ...sound is lifeless ..without soul ...dracula without a fang ....kim kardashian without the ass ...

 
*With Amp ....*Havi come out to play ...give your kid a bag of sugar and see them run wild ..kickin' n screamin'....everything just comes forward and so alive ...it actually entices you to really pay attention to listen to the song and that moment doesnt go away.
 

This is Havi with amp ..looks good huh ..
 
 
Thanks for reading ..guess me review wont make front page @Baycode


----------



## Ofir

Just placed an order on Amazon, I had some 50$ worth of gift card balance I was saving for some time so I figured- meh wth.. It's practically free and I know my HD25-1 II + iTouch4 can do better so why not


----------



## Leo888

wokei said:


> Lost count of the hours used ....me been using for the past 10 days.
> 
> Btw ...just bought another cable ...fyi ...28USD Acrolink straight to 90 degree 3.5mm plug with silver cable




Hi Wokei, would you mind posting the link to this cable. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Hi Wokei, would you mind posting the link to this cable. Thanks in advance.




Here you go...me pleasure.

Cheers

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Hifi-Straight-3-5mm-DIY-Male-To-90-degree-Male-Audio-Silver-Cable-Adapter/1821910047.html


----------



## Leo888

wokei said:


> Here you go...me pleasure.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Hifi-Straight-3-5mm-DIY-Male-To-90-degree-Male-Audio-Silver-Cable-Adapter/1821910047.html




Thanks Wokei. Very much appreciated.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Thanks Wokei. Very much appreciated.




+


----------



## Baycode

*EDIT Sept 2014:* Received my Velcro's. Quality is not very good but not very poor as well. They are real 3M velcro but cut in to the square base as circles -so you have to peel them off from the base-. 1 cm diameter is somehow a little small. May be appropriate for NX1 but better buy the 2 cm diameter...
  
  
 Hi NX1 users.
  
 I have been using NX1 connected to my iPod Touch with velcro's.
  
 But sometimes I needed to attach it to my Sansa Fuze and my S2 so I had to use elastic Hooks (bands) for that reason.
  
 But that hooks clutters the operation, so the search begun...
  
 I have searched every possible link in Aliepress and e-bay for the same quality 3M velcro's that came with the NX1 in 1cm diameter.  I was not willing to pay more than 4 USD...
  
 I found an UK seller which sells the coins at cheap but they were not 3M branded. First, I have ordered them without any hopes...
  
 And I found a cheap Aliexpress seller. But they were selling the 3M velcro coins in 50 pieces/pack. I have emailed them and they reduced the price for 20 pieces. I can also choose between white and black (I have send them a message for black one, there is no drop down menu to choose).
  
 Then I realized that some of you may also need them in a 20 pieces pack for 3 USD and I messaged them if they can prepare a page for 20 pieces (at 3USD).
  
 Seller were very responsive and did it. Now I am sharing it to you.
  
 But please keep in mind: I haven't received any of my velcro's yet so I can not comment about their quality. If you want to give a shot, you may try it at your own risk (it's 3 USD finally not a big one). I will inform about the quality after I receiving them.
  

  
  
*PS: If you find any other solutions (other than velcro and elastic hooks) please inform.*


----------



## Mr Trev

baycode said:


> Hi NX1 users.
> 
> I have been using NX1 connected to my iPod Touch with velcro's.
> 
> ...


 
 Tried blu-tack yet? Use it to stick my e6 to my ipod. Gotta give it a good twist to remove it, but the blu-tack is re-useable and doesn't leave a mess. If you're worried about the amp falling off I managed to pick up of sand filled stand with it attached to the speaker...plenty strong


----------



## lawrecedent

mr trev said:


> Tried blu-tack yet? Use it to stick my e6 to my ipod. Gotta give it a good twist to remove it, but the blu-tack is re-useable and doesn't leave a mess. If you're worried about the amp falling off I managed to pick up of sand filled stand with it attached to the speaker...plenty strong



I love this idea, so simple, cheap and effective!! Definitely going to use blue tack from now on


----------



## s5300

Hey Guys. Just wanted to show you the best on the cheap interconnect I've found for U.S and maybe other buyers. 
 Here is a link to them - $20 for 15cm and he can do customs as short as 5cm if you request. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121315551350&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
 Check out his shop - he also has double right angles and double straight plugs. four and 3 pole plugs aswell. Maybe I'm just overexaggerating but I really think this is an *AMAZING* deal.


----------



## Netforce

s5300 said:


> Hey Guys. Just wanted to show you the best on the cheap interconnect I've found for U.S and maybe other buyers.
> Here is a link to them - $20 for 15cm and he can do customs as short as 5cm if you request. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121315551350&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Check out his shop - he also has double right angles and double straight plugs. four and 3 pole plugs aswell. Maybe I'm just overexaggerating but I really think this is an *AMAZING* deal.


 
 I got the red white hifiman cable he sells and can vouch that it is a very nice and well made cable. Got it paired with my he-400 and they are so much nicer than the big and unruly stock cable.


----------



## peter123

s5300 said:


> Hey Guys. Just wanted to show you the best on the cheap interconnect I've found for U.S and maybe other buyers.
> Here is a link to them - $20 for 15cm and he can do customs as short as 5cm if you request. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121315551350&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123
> Check out his shop - he also has double right angles and double straight plugs. four and 3 pole plugs aswell. Maybe I'm just overexaggerating but I really think this is an *AMAZING* deal.


 
 Looks great, thank you!


----------



## DJScope

Lol this thread has become "Cables Anonymous"


----------



## Wokei

djscope said:


> Lol this thread has become "Cables Anonymous"




+ LOL .....me had a part in it few page back ..hahahahaaa


----------



## Wokei

Still loving me NX1...


----------



## aaDee

Any links to buy NX1 at cheapest possible rates?? DX.com link is sold out. I stay in India.


----------



## Wokei

See this

www.aliexpress.com/item/subject/2000304058.html


----------



## michele009

My nx1 arrived yesterday  now, waiting for the havi.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> My nx1 arrived yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How is it ? quick impression ......


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> How is it ? quick impression ......



Can't say much 'cause none of my current headphones need to be amped. I tested it with my ksc75 and I can confirm that nx1 doesn't affect sound signature. That's all for now


----------



## aaDee

Ordered mine from ebay at $34 free shipping to India. Feeling excited.....


----------



## pkalra67

aadee said:


> Ordered mine from ebay at $34 free shipping to India. Feeling excited.....



How much will be customs charges or import duty?


----------



## aaDee

pkalra67 said:


> How much will be customs charges or import duty?


 

 It includes shipping charges.
 On ebay there is an option to "Make Offer" below the product. Its like bidding but the reply is very quick. Within seconds seller's acceptance came n I proceeded for checkout. I wish I would have quoted something lesser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pkalra67

aadee said:


> It includes shipping charges.
> On ebay there is an option to "Make Offer" below the product. Its like bidding but the reply is very quick. Within seconds seller's acceptance came n I proceeded for checkout. I wish I would have quoted something lesser  .



better luck next time


----------



## TRapz

I'm debating whether to go with this or the Fiio E11k. I'll be using Fiio X1 > amp > Havi B3. I've read many times that this can out-perform the E11, but will it be better than the E11k? Also, my other question is, are the velcro patches that come with the NX1 any good? I'd like to save $15 and not buy the X1 stacking kit if they are.


----------



## Wokei

Go with Fiio E11 if you want the bass boost and warmer sound....NX1 will be clean with little colorisation.....me used "O"ring gasket from motorbike for stacking me amp...





Hope this helps you...Cheers


----------



## TRapz

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






wokei said:


> Go with Fiio E11 if you want the bass boost and warmer sound....NX1 will be clean with little colorisation.....me used "O"ring gasket from motorbike for stacking me amp...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  


 Thanks for your help! I just need a neutral sound, nothing overpowering anything else, so I may go with the NX1. Also, I'd prefer not to use bands that go around the player, I've never used it but they seem like they'd be in the way a bit. I'll likely go with the NX1 and try out the velcro and bands; if they don't work, I'll get the FiiO X1 stacking kit.


----------



## Wokei

The band me used is almost the size of any iem cable....so it will not cover the screen.....jus saying...Cheers


----------



## TRapz

wokei said:


> The band me used is almost the size of any iem cable....so it will not cover the screen.....jus saying...Cheers


 
 Where did you get it/how much was it?


----------



## Wokei

trapz said:


> Where did you get it/how much was it?




You can get it any motorbike spare parts shop....they are good quality....me got it from me motorbike mechanic for free....kekekekeke


----------



## TRapz

wokei said:


> You can get it any motorbike spare parts shop....they are good quality....me got it from me motorbike mechanic for free....kekekekeke


 
 Thanks!


----------



## Wokei

trapz said:


> Thanks!




If it doesn't work out ..then you can try using 3M dual lock low profile ...personally me don't like to stick tape on me gears ....thats just me


----------



## Kamakahah

wokei said:


> If it doesn't work out ..then you can try using 3M dual lock low profile ...personally me don't like to stick tape on me gears ....thats just me




It's not an issue of you get the dual lock with the correct adhesive. It uses either acrylic or rubber based adhesive. Avoid the acrylic. The rubber adhesive dual lock can be removed and the surface cleaned easily without any noticeable difference.

I use Head-fi bands from meets or dual lock. It just depends on the rig and what I'm using it for.


----------



## Baycode

trapz said:


>


 

 I use mine with the 3M circular velcros which came with the NX1 amp. I have been using it for more than 3 months. They are strong and reliable. YMMW


----------



## TRapz

baycode said:


> I use mine with the 3M circular velcros which came with the NX1 amp. I have been using it for more than 3 months. They are strong and reliable. YMMW


 
 I might just use what comes with the NX1 then, thanks for your help. Do you know if the adhesive comes all the way off? And do you use any bands?


----------



## Baycode

trapz said:


> I might just use what comes with the NX1 then, thanks for your help. Do you know if the adhesive comes all the way off? And do you use any bands?


 

 I only use 4 velcro coins for to attach it to my iPod Touch. Adhesive never came off. Never peeled. Holds securely. I use elastic hooks only for my other players. When I receive my spare 3M velcro coins from Aliexpress seller, I will not use the bands anymore.


----------



## Wokei

baycode said:


> I only use 4 velcro coins for to attach it to my iPod Touch. Adhesive never came off. Never peeled. Holds securely. I use elastic hooks only for my other players. When I receive my spare 3M velcro coins from Aliexpress seller, I will not use the bands anymore.


 
@Baycode..pls update us on the Aliexpress seller 3M velcro thing when they come ...Cheers mate ...me might have other use for them ...


----------



## Baycode

wokei said:


> @Baycode..pls update us on the Aliexpress seller 3M velcro thing when they come ...Cheers mate ...me might have other use for them ...


 
  
 Of course buddy


----------



## Leo888

Guys, what are the interconnect cables you guys used with the NX1. Curious to know which cable you guys favour over stock.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Guys, what are the interconnect cables you guys used with the NX1. Curious to know which cable you guys favour over stock.


 
 Me used this 
  
  
  

  
 the link if u interested   http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free-shipping-Hifi-Straight-3-5mm-DIY-Male-To-90-degree-Male-Audio-Silver-Cable-Adapter/1821910047.html


----------



## Leo888

Thanks Wokei. Any idea if it's a pure silver or silver plated cable. Have got 2 pure copper ic and really would like to try some pure silver and silver plated ones. Have one SPC coming in so might be looking at pure silver.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Thanks Wokei. Any idea if it's a pure silver or silver plated cable. Have got 2 pure copper ic and really would like to try some pure silver and silver plated ones. Have one SPC coming in so might be looking at pure silver.


 
 not too sure man ...seller says its OFC ....


----------



## Leo888

wokei said:


> not too sure man ...seller says its OFC ....




Ok. Thanks Wokei.I have already got a silver plated OFC one on the way. Anyone uses a pure silver one? Would appreciate some suggestion.


----------



## Ofir

Sorry again for the off-topic, but I'm gonna need an LOD to go with it and my iTouch4. Anyone knows a cheap and good one? (don't need any fancy silver diy one just affordable)


----------



## michele009

@Wokei , where did you get that band you use to clip the sansa to the amp? Ones that came with the nx1 are too big.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> @Wokei
> , where did you get that band you use to clip the sansa to the amp? Ones that came with the nx1 are too big.




Buy children size silicone friendship band ..hahaha...or use " O " ring gasket for motorbike ...its small and strectable ...see few post back ...


----------



## Wokei

michele009

How is the project with the vinyl green carbon sticker....



See the pic...and very small..don't cover the screen


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> Buy children size silicone friendship band ..hahaha...or use " O " ring gasket for motorbike ...its small and strectable ...see few post back ...


 
 My little sister had lots of those bands. Gaskets are a great idea too. Thanks
  


wokei said:


> @michele009
> 
> How is the project with the vinyl green carbon sticker....
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't bought the vinyl yet but I'll post final result as it's done


----------



## michele009

@Wokei i've just found some green glow in the dark gaskets on ebay! Can you tell me which size fits best to the nx1?


----------



## Wokei

What kind of size is available...links please..basically me gasket used is about the size of two fingers without stretching it.......


----------



## michele009

wokei said:


> What kind of size is available...links please..basically the me gasket used is about the size of two fingers..


 
  
 Here's the link 
  
 http://www.ebay.it/itm/36-x-1-5mm-O-Ring-For-LED-Flashlight-x-2-Glow-In-The-Dark-Silicone-Rubber-/131152594142?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1e894dc4de&_uhb=1
  
 this is 36mm diameter. There are smaller (min 14mm) or bigger ( max 42mm). Two fingers should be 30mm or so.


----------



## Wokei

michele009 said:


> Here's the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/36-x-1-5mm-O-Ring-For-LED-Flashlight-x-2-Glow-In-The-Dark-Silicone-Rubber-/131152594142?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item1e894dc4de&_uhb=1
> 
> this is 36mm diameter. There are smaller (min 14mm) or bigger ( max 42mm). Two fingers should be 30mm or so.




Cool man...cheers


----------



## michele009

Thanks, but I'm not sure I'll go for 36mm...I need more measurement


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Someone got something to shield the nx1 from emi of the smartphone? A tape or something?


----------



## Kamakahah

rafaelroxalot said:


> Someone got something to shield the nx1 from emi of the smartphone? A tape or something?




ERS paper?
...
*runs and hides in his bomb shelter*


----------



## uncola

I've developed a proven method to completely remove all high frequency rfi and low frequency emi from portable amps
 step 1: on ebay, they sell a surplus military grade flexible shielding sheet, this is used to harden tanks and radios from electromagnetic pulse attacks so you know it will work  http://tinyurl.com/puhdvmx
 step 2: use a book or a draftsman's t-angle to help create creases in the sheet so it fits perfectly
 step 3:  place upon head


----------



## Wokei

LOL...


----------



## Paul Davidson

Mine came today, it's tiny and makes a good combination with my DX50. People say if you use a headphone amp it makes your players battery life last longer, if this true? Something to do with not using the players amp so it uses less power.


----------



## Wokei

paul davidson said:


> Mine came today, it's tiny and makes a good combination with my DX50. People say if you use a headphone amp it makes your players battery life last longer, if this true? Something to do with not using the players amp so it uses less power.




Me read that in a few places too....but me never actually put it to test ....maybe some very well versed technical member can share some insight on this ...cheers


----------



## gfinlayson

Like most amplifiers, I suspect the NX1 has a fairly high input impedence which draws very little current from your player's headphone output. This reduces battery load and increases the run time from a single charge.


----------



## Shluupag

I made the terrible mistake of introducing myself to this forum, but whatever, you only live once blah blah. Luckily I had refurbished Clip Zip around, ordered this 40 euro amp and 10 euro IEM's (KZ SE), when I expected this is gonna cost many hundreds right of the bat.
  
 Quite happy with the NX1 all around, I'm not experienced with amps and the sort, sounds great. Current Koss IEM probably doesn't benefit much from it, though, so looking forward to the KZ's. Build quality ok, I preferred this over the SMSL SAP-5 or whatever it is called, due to the shape of it, the volume knob and gain switch instead of useless bass switch. And the supposedly more neutral sound signature. Ridiculous battery life and cheap price were also factors.
  
 There's couple problems. There is constant hiss with at least the current IEM's. Can I reduce that somehow? Also when I touch the device, it makes electric noise, this stops if I cover the USB port with my finger. Is that some characteristic of the device? Fixable?


----------



## Wokei

shluupag said:


> I made the terrible mistake of introducing myself to this forum, but whatever, you only live once blah blah. Luckily I had refurbished Clip Zip around, ordered this 40 euro amp and 10 euro IEM's (KZ SE), when I expected this is gonna cost many hundreds right of the bat.
> 
> Quite happy with the NX1 all around, I'm not experienced with amps and the sort, sounds great. Current Koss IEM probably doesn't benefit much from it, though, so looking forward to the KZ's. Build quality ok, I preferred this over the SMSL SAP-5 or whatever it is called, due to the shape of it, the volume knob and gain switch instead of useless bass switch. And the supposedly more neutral sound signature. Ridiculous battery life and cheap price were also factors.
> 
> There's couple problems. There is constant hiss with at least the current IEM's. Can I reduce that somehow? Also when I touch the device, it makes electric noise, this stops if I cover the USB port with my finger. Is that some characteristic of the device? Fixable?




Hiss with iem ....yes ...very little ...but when touch the device ..electric noise .....thats new ...are they same noise or different ?

The latter issue is not in me NX1 ...definitely not charcateristic of the device ....


----------



## Shluupag

It's different, electronic noise... actually the continual noise happens only with PC. With Clip Zip it's just short zap or so when touching, not really hearable. Not really a problem, just wondering...


----------



## Wokei

shluupag said:


> It's different, electronic noise... actually the continual noise happens only with PC. With Clip Zip it's just short zap or so when touching, not really hearable. Not really a problem, just wondering...




Me would not want that in me NX1 ...maybe give it a full discharge and recharge the battery again ...see how it goes ...if problem still persists ..maybe contact the seller for suggestion or get a replacement unit ...

Cheers


----------



## Shluupag

Thanks, Wokei! I'll see if it changes with recharge. Luckily bought it on Amazon, instead of random Chinese place. It's not big deal though, might be some really dumb noob thing I'm doing.


----------



## skamp

shluupag said:


> There's couple problems. There is constant hiss with at least the current IEM's. Can I reduce that somehow?




Is the amp set to low gain?



shluupag said:


> Also when I touch the device, it makes electric noise, this stops if I cover the USB port with my finger. Is that some characteristic of the device? Fixable?




That's a ground loop. You can try a ground loop isolator (search on Amazon or whatever).


----------



## Rozenberg

Good thing the thread's still alive.
 I was looking to buy the NX1 as well and based from what people said here, it is safe to assume that the amp does it job really well, aye?
 It's 35 euro here in ebay.de and it's a good price to pay to replace my FiiO E6 (that I start to doubt its performance compared to bigger portable amp).


----------



## Shluupag

Yeah, low gain. But everything's fine now! The KZ's came and with them there is very little hiss! Ground loop explains the other thing. I'm happy, KZ's sound beautiful! I had Koss Sparkplugs that are apparently hated around here. My ears are not used to this sort of clarity of sound. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks.


----------



## Wokei

rozenberg said:


> Good thing the thread's still alive.
> I was looking to buy the NX1 as well and based from what people said here, it is safe to assume that the amp does it job really well, aye?
> It's 35 euro here in ebay.de and it's a good price to pay to replace my FiiO E6 (that I start to doubt its performance compared to bigger portable amp).




Yes...it does it's job well...


----------



## Rozenberg

wokei said:


> Yes...it does it's job well...




Super!
Now I'm convinced to buy one.
Gonna get one after my vacation


----------



## Wokei

rozenberg said:


> Super!
> Now I'm convinced to buy one.
> Gonna get one after my vacation




One more thing ..you gonna use with what source ..few member have issue with emi nosie if pair with phone ..personally i use with me zip clip and with me phone ...me dont have this problem ...so that you know ...cheers


----------



## Rozenberg

wokei said:


> One more thing ..you gonna use with what source ..few member have issue with emi nosie if pair with phone ..personally i use with me zip clip and with me phone ...me dont have this problem ...so that you know ...cheers


 
 I use an iPod 4G
 hopefully it won't have that problem, but thanks for the warning


----------



## StoneColdSooie

Hey new guy here. I already ordered this amp off of Amazon but the seller has not given me an accurate tracking number and the price was more than these guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Amplifier-3-5mm-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-/181307924700
  
 Does anyone have experience with them? I'm not as familiar with Amazon as I am eBay.


----------



## mixolyd

So I'm not the only lurker to be pulled into a purchase by the KZ EDSE's! I'm awaiting mine now having ordered last week and am considering an amp also in preparation for possible Havi birthday treat. 

How does the NX1 affect the KZ's? I heard they were easy to drive...


----------



## Shluupag

So cheap, so kinda hard to say no, eh! I can't give you an experienced view flavored with professional terminology, but NX1 & KZ EDSE sounds pretty alright! Sound becomes more 3D, livelier and fuller with NX1, but it doesn't sound like the KZ's life completely depends on the amp. Strong-ish bass either way, considering the Sparkplugs are supposed to really bassy in bad way, these don't lose much in that. I have feeling this combination sounds pretty studio-y, not much colorful fluff, if you catch my drift. Yeah I'm just pulling words out of my ass, but might have some truth to them.


----------



## Netforce

stonecoldsooie said:


> Hey new guy here. I already ordered this amp off of Amazon but the seller has not given me an accurate tracking number and the price was more than these guys: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Amplifier-3-5mm-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-/181307924700
> 
> Does anyone have experience with them? I'm not as familiar with Amazon as I am eBay.


 
 Got mine from amazon with Shenzen Audio which was fulfilled by amazon so it shipped from an amazon warehouse to me. If it was fulfilled by amazon contact their support if you don't get it, if it was another seller with amazon that isn't fulfilled and such can file a claim. Mistakes happen and things get mixed up, two months ago I ordered a memory card and I got the memory card and also somebody's cast iron skillet. Shouldn't be too hard to fix things.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

netforce said:


> Got mine from amazon with Shenzen Audio which was fulfilled by amazon so it shipped from an amazon warehouse to me. If it was fulfilled by amazon contact their support if you don't get it, if it was another seller with amazon that isn't fulfilled and such can file a claim. Mistakes happen and things get mixed up, two months ago I ordered a memory card and I got the memory card and also somebody's cast iron skillet. Shouldn't be too hard to fix things.




I'm gonna give em til Sunday. I ordered last Thursday so this is a heck of a wait at the post office! They have a 94% rating so I'm gonna give them a little faith.


----------



## mixolyd

shluupag said:


> So cheap, so kinda hard to say no, eh! I can't give you an experienced view flavored with professional terminology, but NX1 & KZ EDSE sounds pretty alright! Sound becomes more 3D, livelier and fuller with NX1, but it doesn't sound like the KZ's life completely depends on the amp. Strong-ish bass either way, considering the Sparkplugs are supposed to really bassy in bad way, these don't lose much in that. I have feeling this combination sounds pretty studio-y, not much colorful fluff, if you catch my drift. Yeah I'm just pulling words out of my ass, but might have some truth to them.




That's great, thanks: as long as they benefit in some way from the NX1 then the plan to gently explore this world of rarified listening pleasures is intact! So much cheaper than forking out for a $60 IEM plus amp without any experience.


----------



## Wokei

mixolyd said:


> That's great, thanks: as long as they benefit in some way from the NX1 then the plan to gently explore this world of rarified listening pleasures is intact! So much cheaper than forking out for a $60 IEM plus amp without any experience.




Definitely..good amp for budget wise which perform well above it's price...Me like the flat neutral signature...pretty sure it will make your existing iem sounds much better...cheers


----------



## StoneColdSooie

Amazon prime has it for $45. For two day shipping I think it's worth it!


----------



## Wokei

stonecoldsooie said:


> Amazon prime has it for $45. For two day shipping I think it's worth it!




Do it...do it...


----------



## TRapz

stonecoldsooie said:


> Amazon prime has it for $45. For two day shipping I think it's worth it!


 
 Must... Resist...


----------



## Wokei

trapz said:


> Must... Resist...




Haha...that's what they always say...lol


----------



## StoneColdSooie

wokei said:


> Do it...do it...




Yep just did. I ordered one a week ago thru a cheaper amazon seller but that was when the prime fulfilled cost $53. I asked the cheaper people for a refund since mines been lost in post for five days now(spoiled American here )



trapz said:


> Must... Resist...




Us head-fiers by nature are unable to resist.. Accept your destiny


----------



## Wokei

stonecoldsooie said:


> Yep just did. I ordered one a week ago thru a cheaper amazon seller but that was when the prime fulfilled cost $53. I asked the cheaper people for a refund since mines been lost in post for five days now(spoiled American here )
> Us head-fiers by nature are unable to resist.. Accept your destiny




NX1 is the amp to get...they be like Justin Bieber....the Mozart of this generation....lol


----------



## StoneColdSooie

wokei said:


> NX1 is the amp to get...they be like Justin Bieber....the Mozart of this generation....lol




Yeah I've been on the fence on the Topping for two months now... I'm in college so I stretch my money as much as possible so if this amp isn't as good as promised I'll cry


----------



## Wokei

stonecoldsooie said:


> Yeah I've been on the fence on the Topping for two months now... I'm in college so I stretch my money as much as possible so if this amp isn't as good as promised I'll cry




No..it's good...budget wise and performance....don't worry


----------



## StoneColdSooie

wokei said:


> No..it's good...budget wise and performance....don't worry




Haha I always read the whole thread before purchasing a product so I've seen the subjective opinions and the technical graphs so I'm pretty pumped. Sorry y'all about the off the topic convo I'll come back in and tell y'all what I think when I get it Friday/Saturday


----------



## yacobx

After much consideration. The best budget combo is the nx1 and the havi b3 pro 11.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

My amp never showed up so I called Amazon and they refunded me and expedited me another amp. Supposed to be here Tuesday. I'm surprised a seller fulfilled by amazon managed to send Me a tracking number that never signed in anywhere.


----------



## TRapz

stonecoldsooie said:


> My amp never showed up so I called Amazon and they refunded me and expedited me another amp. Supposed to be here Tuesday. I'm surprised a seller fulfilled by amazon managed to send Me a tracking number that never signed in anywhere.


 
 I was just about to buy the one that's up there now, did you buy the one from "YES MY GADGET" for $45.90?


----------



## StoneColdSooie

trapz said:


> I was just about to buy the one that's up there now, did you buy the one from "YES MY GADGET" for $45.90?




Yeah but theyre fulfilled by Amazon (atleast they were for me) so if they're not behaving you can call Amazon and speak with somebody. If you're nervous I can post on here if I get them by Tuesday as promised.

EDIT: Forgot to mention customer service gave me free one-day shipping because of the issue


----------



## TRapz

stonecoldsooie said:


> Yeah but theyre fulfilled by Amazon (atleast they were for me) so if they're not behaving you can call Amazon and speak with somebody. If you're nervous I can post on here if I get them by Tuesday as promised.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot to mention customer service gave me free one-day shipping because of the issue


 
 Sure, it would be pretty helpful if you could post if it comes. I'd hate to order something and have to deal with all sorts of shipping problems, which I've had happen before.


----------



## stefu

Hi,
  
 I bought NX1 of ebay some time ago after reading good opinion about it. I wanted to find out how does it compare with my old Little Dot MkI+ which has more power, but is also quite old and noisy. In general I wasn't disappointed. It is not a superstar, but it definitely punch above it’s price. However, it lacks a bit to compete with Little Dot with more demanding cans (like HD650).
 Background noise of NX1 is an issue with sensitive IEMs, even on low gain it is on the level which is barely acceptable and high gain is unacceptable for music with quieter sections, this is similar to Little Dot. My impressions in different setups below.
  

  
  
 Size comparison with Clip+, iPod Classic and Fiio X5:
  

  
  
  
*With Sansa Clip+ and Custom Art Music Two*
 This setup didn’t yield great results for most of my test music. The biggest issue was rather siblant highs, which sounded smoother straight out of Clip+. Mids became a bit “plastic” sounding. I’m not going to use NX1 in this setup as I prefer M2 straight out of Clip+
  
*With iPod Classic (7th gen, 2009) and JH Audio Roxanne*
 iPod HP sounds warm in comparison. NX1 mids are slightly recessed or is it a slight lower mids bump in iPod. NX1 soundstage seems to be improved, definitely more depth. However, I’m not going to use this setup due to background noise.
  
*With iPod Classic (7th gen, 2009) and Sennheiser IE8*
 Nice improvement over iPod’s HP out: sound gets more 3d and slightly wider, much better separation of instruments and more accurate placement. Slightly recessed mids adds to more enveloping feeling of the music. IE8 are not that sensitive, so the his is not an issue on Low gain. On high gain it was audible, but low enough not to bother me. In general this is my favorite setup of NX1 so far. I actually had a magic moment, when I was comparing Music Two with HF5 and IE8. I switched to IE8 and I just stop comparing anymore, just listened for the full album it was so good.
  

  
  
*With iPod Classic (7th gen, 2009) and HD650 (vs Little Dot mkI+)*
 First of all I was actually surprised how good iPod’s headphone out was with HD650 (I think it was the first time I tried it in this setup). NX1 (on H gain) added little bit of dynamism and improved highs and bass response. I wouldn’t call it ‘synergy’, but definitely listenable set-up - I like what NX1 did to highs here, making them crisper, but it still sounds a bit veiled (which is attributed to HD650).
 Replacing NX1 with Little Dot mkI+ provided bigger improvements: more dynamic sound, better soundstage with better instrument separation, more forward mids, but it also retained a crispness in highs. Bass is tad more impactful with Little Dot. In general, more musical and involving sound.
 In this setup Little Dot mkI+ wins, but it is probably 3 times bigger and 5 times more expensive and has 1/5th of battery life.
  
 I also did a short test with HiFIMan HE-400 which I think were driven by this amp acceptably well, but I didn’t have time for proper comparisons. 
  
 I also paired it for a quick test with Fiio X5 (via line out) and Roxannes. NX1 slightly boosted highs and lows, but background noise was too annoying in this case (wouldn’t be an issue with less sensitive headphones).
  
*Conclusion*

 When you consider NX1, you need to keep in mind it’s low price. It can’t compete with much more expensive amps, but for very little price it can improve many setups, esp. with full size cans. I wouldn't recommend it for sensitive IEMs, but for anything else, on a budget, definitely recommended.
  
 Let me know if you want to know my opinion on it in any other gear combination I have - I can do more testing when I have some time.
  
 (I forgot to take a picture with Little Dot for size comparison 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## H20Fidelity

Excellent impressions and pictures stefu, they've been added to the first post.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

trapz said:


> Sure, it would be pretty helpful if you could post if it comes. I'd hate to order something and have to deal with all sorts of shipping problems, which I've had happen before.


 
 They came in today! On time and everything ultimately Amazon contacted their store in regards to my first order and I guess they got the idea that disappearing orders aren't a good thing.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

I guess I don't have the head-fi ears I thought I had... I'm having a hard time telling the difference between my amp and my computer on my ATH-M50s(maybe they're easier to drive than on my computer than I thought). I'm gonna give it a few days though for "ear-in" and "burn-in".


----------



## rafaelroxalot

anyone more compared the nx1 with cayin c5?


----------



## Leo888

Just received mine. Seems like it was opened before and put back into the package. The retail box lid where one have to flip up to reach the contents are wide open and plastic wrapping the retail box have been ripped. Furthermore, there's a scuff mark along the usb charge port to the screw at the corner. Anyone receive theirs in this condition? Hopefully, it's not an issue and looks forward to some thoughts or feedbacks.

For now, everything seems to work fine. Will charge the unit and see if it will have any issue.

Anyway, initial impression is positive fed by the Rocco BA with a Fiio line out cable driving the TE-1 Will play around with some other iems while I wait for my cable to arrive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## aaDee

leo888 said:


> Just received mine. Seems like it was opened before and put back into the package. The retail box lid where one have to flip up to reach the contents are wide open and plastic wrapping the retail box have been ripped. Furthermore, there's a scuff mark along the usb charge port to the screw at the corner. Anyone receive theirs in this condition? Hopefully, it's not an issue and looks forward to some thoughts or feedbacks.
> 
> For now, everything seems to work fine. Will charge the unit and see if it will have any issue.
> 
> ...


 
 I received mine couple of hours ago. My packaging was also not proper. It looked like someone tried to open the box or it may be because of loose packaging. Fortunately there are no scratches or any damage on the body.
 Will put my impressions later. At the moment I'm trying to adjust my brain for flatter NX1 from much colored Fiio E6.


----------



## Leo888

aadee said:


> I received mine couple of hours ago. My packaging was also not proper. It looked like someone tried to open the box or it may be because of loose packaging. Fortunately there are no scratches or any damage on the body.
> Will put my impressions later. At the moment I'm trying to adjust my brain for flatter NX1 from much colored Fiio E6.




Thanks for the feedback, aaDee. 

Mine was obvious that something was used to cut the plastic wrap covering the retail box. There's a clean straight cut before being rip to the side. Charging the unit now and if nothing out of the ordinary happens, it should be fine. Anyway, I was expecting for a long wait but it came in 2 weeks which is pretty fast.

Good to know that your unit is ok. Enjoy yourself with your new toy.


----------



## Wokei

Leo888 and aaDee

Hope everything is +A okay with your NX1....cheers


----------



## Leo888

wokei said:


> Leo888 and aaDee
> 
> Hope everything is +A okay with your NX1....cheers




Thanks wokei for the kind words. Charging it now and maybe can you let me know how long will it takes to fully charge from a 1 amp wall plug. The red light will turn to blue when it's fully charged. Am I right about this?

Anyway, I have 3 mini to mini cables coming in soon hopefully and will only start burning the NX1 along with one of the cable that matches best. Picture will be posted when all of them comes in. Cheers.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Thanks wokei for the kind words. Charging it now and maybe can you let me know how long will it takes to fully charge from a 1 amp wall plug. The red light will turn to blue when it's fully charged. Am I right about this?
> 
> Anyway, I have 3 mini to mini cables coming in soon hopefully and will only start burning the NX1 along with one of the cable that matches best. Picture will be posted when all of them comes in. Cheers.




Iirc ...the red light will go off when fully charged ..only charge them sucker twice since got them in July ...will wait for your impression on NX1 ...cheers

Charge time is about 3 hrs ..me think ....from wall plug


----------



## Leo888

wokei said:


> Iirc ...the red light will go off when fully charged ..only charge them sucker twice since got them in July ...will wait for your impression on NX1 ...cheers
> 
> Charge time is about 3 hrs ..me think ....from wall plug




Thanks wokei. Will try to put in some amateurish impression once I have enough time with them. Cheers.


----------



## Wokei

leo888 said:


> Thanks wokei. Will try to put in some amateurish impression once I have enough time with them. Cheers.




We are all learning everyday ....me too ...cheers mate


----------



## aaDee

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the feedback, aaDee.
> 
> Mine was obvious that something was used to cut the plastic wrap covering the retail box. There's a clean straight cut before being rip to the side. Charging the unit now and if nothing out of the ordinary happens, it should be fine. Anyway, I was expecting for a long wait but it came in 2 weeks which is pretty fast.
> 
> Good to know that your unit is ok. Enjoy yourself with your new toy.


 

 yea..mine too came in 2 weeks whereas the tracking website shows its still at Singapore airport lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 You said you will be burning in NX1?? I didnt know that. Does it change the sound?? How do we burn in?? with pink noise??


----------



## aaDee

wokei said:


> @Leo888 and @aaDee
> 
> Hope everything is +A okay with your NX1....cheers


 

 cheers buddy


----------



## Leo888

aadee said:


> yea..mine too came in 2 weeks whereas the tracking website shows its still at Singapore airport lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's weird for your item to be delivered to you while tracking says it's in Singapore. But the important thing is that you receive them.
  
  
 Some members have stated that it improves or settle down to it's intended sound over some play time, so I'll be doing it as it's not going to take too much effort. Could be brain burn in though depending on your believes. And yes, I've gears that improves over time.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## aaDee

leo888 said:


> That's weird for your item to be delivered to you while tracking says it's in Singapore. But the important thing is that you receive them.
> 
> 
> Some members have stated that it improves or settle down to it's intended sound over some play time, so I'll be doing it as it's not going to take too much effort. Could be brain burn in though depending on your believes. And yes, I've gears that improves over time.
> ...


 

 I notice a slight difference in sound by using Fiio cable that came with E6. Sound is more juicy. It improved bass overall which was dead flat with the stock Topping cable.
 Which cables you ordered??


----------



## Leo888

aadee said:


> I notice a slight difference in sound by using Fiio cable that came with E6. Sound is more juicy. It improved bass overall which was dead flat with the stock Topping cable.
> Which cables you ordered??


 
  
 Currently using Fiio cable that came with my E7 which have been in storage for long long time. Can't remember how long. It's definitely better than stock cable provided and the cable is made of PC OCC cable if memory serves me well. It's actually a good value cable.  
  
 I've a 12cm Silver Plate OFC, 10cm Silver Plated OCC and a 13cm Silver cable on their way to me along with a Cayin C5. Will need some time to find the best combination with my Clip Zip, Rocco BA and DX50. I've have the Havi B3, TTPOD TE-1 and VSD3S  only about a couple weeks back and I guess it will keep me occupy for some time and also time for my wallet to recover.
  
 Will post some pics when the cable arrives.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

When burning in amps do you have to keep the volume *≤50%? *I really wanna let this thing run wild but am scared.


----------



## Wokei

stonecoldsooie said:


> When burning in amps do you have to keep the volume *≤50%? *I really wanna let this thing run wild but am scared.




Just use the amp ....its the best way imho ....lol


----------



## mixolyd

@Shluupag 

How are you getting on with the KZ EDSE/NX1 combo now? I've been listening to the KZ's the last few days and they are the most sensitive headphone I've ever heard. Late at night I'm using the lowest volume setting from my iPad and even then it can be too loud with some apps/tracks! Would this mean that they'd be way too loud for me with an X1, or would the amp allow more control over volume?

They are nice IEM's by the way, such ridiculous value, but I'm on the lookout for improvement: the soundstage and clarity don't come near the cans that I'm hoping to retire.


----------



## Wokei

mixolyd said:


> @Shluupag
> 
> How are you getting on with the KZ EDSE/NX1 combo now? I've been listening to the KZ's the last few days and they are the most sensitive headphone I've ever heard. Late at night I'm using the lowest volume setting from my iPad and even then it can be too loud with some apps/tracks! Would this mean that they'd be way too loud for me with an X1, or would the amp allow more control over volume?
> 
> They are nice IEM's by the way, such ridiculous value, but I'm on the lookout for improvement: the soundstage and clarity don't come near the cans that I'm hoping to retire.




You should get Havi B3 Pro 1 if you want masive improvement in soundstage and clarity .....they reeally sound like cans ...cheers.


----------



## Shluupag

Hi mixolyd!
  
 With Clip Zip and random integrated PC soundcard it's fine, low gain, any source volume level. Just at max volume can only crank that amp knob very little, so I drop source volume closer to 50% than 100%... but how does it happen that iPad is loud even at lowest volume, do you keep the amp max volume and/or high gain? I felt like the sound balanced out after some use, bass became tighter with EDSE. I don't feel like clarity is issue, but of course I live in ignorant bliss of some really nice setups. With this setup amp has quite a bit potential overkill power, but I really like what it does to the sound. I ordered the new KZ ES model to test out.
  
 EDIT: Ahhh, you mean it's loud without NX1. Ok so, if I have amp volume at 50% and low gain, source whatever volume. If I then plug the EDSE directly to the Clip Zip, it is louder. So often times I get startled by the volume when I take the amp off and only use Clip. But it is not too loud at lowest volume like with iPad..?
  
 That explains also why you feel particular lack of soundstage and clarity, the NX1 helps. At least with soundstage, depth, 3D, whatever. Maybe not to extent you find satisfactory.


----------



## mixolyd

@ Wokei

Yes the Havi does sound like the IEM for me: huge SS, neutral, good for classic rock and live recordings. Only problem is I'd have to buy an amp too and am trying to be financially responsible at the moment. Have started buying food items cheaply in bulk in hope of affording some Head Fi upgrades!

@ Shluupag

Damn your name is awkward to spell.

:blink:

Yes, now you get it! So using the amp does allow better control over both min and max volume levels, that's good. I do tend to listen more quietly than most people, when at home in the quiet anyway. I don't want to lose the top end of my hearing the way most musos seem to. I used to have a clip zip (it broke) and seem to recall it being quieter than the ipad and my phone but then I didn't have these ultra-sensitive IEM's at the time.

Maybe if I live on SmartPrice rice for 40p/kilo I can justify the NX1...


----------



## peter123

mixolyd said:


> @ Wokei
> 
> Yes the Havi does sound like the IEM for me: huge SS, neutral, good for classic rock and live recordings. Only problem is I'd have to buy an amp too and am trying to be financially responsible at the moment. Have started buying food items cheaply in bulk in hope of affording some Head Fi upgrades!
> 
> ...




Lol, if you're looking to be financial responsible you'd better get away from this site


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> Lol, if you're looking to be financial responsible you'd better get away from this site




Coming from you ....very debateable ......lol


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Coming from you ....very debateable ......lol




Hmm, I'm not sure I understand


----------



## PixelSkills

Can you charge this unit and still use it?


----------



## DJScope

pixelskills said:


> Can you charge this unit and still use it?




Yes you can. But you get noise whilst doing so.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Nx1 out for delivery  
After 45 days...


----------



## PixelSkills

rafaelroxalot said:


> Nx1 out for delivery
> After 45 days...




You should have ordered off amazon, just ordered mine it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

pixelskills said:


> You should have ordered off amazon, just ordered mine it will be here tomorrow.


But I am From brazil, and here customs take the packages and holds for months


----------



## rafaelroxalot

Anyone knows which specifications the wall charger have to be to charge the nx1?


----------



## Jjc27

I use a 2.1 amp wall charger with it. Just charged it once when I received it and it's been weeks ever since. It took around 3 hours for the charge light to go off. It's a nice little amp I hope you enjoy it. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaelroxalot

jjc27 said:


> I use a 2.1 amp wall charger with it. Just charged it once when I received it and it's been weeks ever since. It took around 3 hours for the charge light to go off. It's a nice little amp I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


5v 2.1a common?


----------



## DJScope

rafaelroxalot said:


> Anyone knows which specifications the wall charger have to be to charge the nx1?


 
  
 It's a standard USB 5V so whatever phone charge you've got is fine.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

djscope said:


> It's a standard USB 5V so whatever phone charge you've got is fine.


sure? I don't wanna damage this beautiful thing


----------



## DJScope

rafaelroxalot said:


> sure? I don't wanna damage this beautiful thing


 
  
 100%


----------



## rafaelroxalot

djscope said:


> 100%


ok, thanks, already charged  now with topping nx1 my sound has body , but has some noise on sound


----------



## Leo888

Deleted.


----------



## TomM

useless stuff... deleted


----------



## H20Fidelity

tomm said:


> It's always entertaining to read how much a cable (alleged) improves the sound


 

 And just as entertaining watching members trying to shoot down others for simply enjoying their hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 


  


leo888 said:


> Received my cables in the past 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Looks good mate, I see onest11 has done a different braid on your silver cable, mines much tighter like a hair plait instead.

 Enjoy your new toys.


----------



## Wokei

Leo888

Lovin' those cable...I'm a believer...


----------



## Leo888

tomm said:


> It's always entertaining to read how much a cable (alleged) improves the sound




Are you trying to turn this into a debate about cables like what happens to so many threads. 

It's just a personal opinion i'm putting forth. Is there anything wrong stating what I heard?

To sumnarised what you have highlighted, it just simply the cable sending out a cleaner signal thus making it sounds the way I heard it.

I'm not gonna derail this thread so this would my last post here. I'll just delete the post and unsubscribe from this thread.

@TomM

Unless you are waiting for some sort of side show, please do this thread a favour and delete your post above with you munching on some pop corns. 

Last but not least, thanks to H2O and all who have contributed to this thread leading me to this wonderful piece of gear.

Regards.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> And just as entertaining watching members trying to shoot down others for simply enjoying their hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the kind words H2O, what I ordered was a quad braid so the braiding is a little different. It's the best I have right now and keeping it for use with my incoming amp. Thanks for the recomnendation mate. will update you thru pm once it's setup.



wokei said:


> Leo888
> 
> Lovin' those cable...I'm a believer...




Thanks Wokei, good to know that we have the same thoughts.. Btw, thanks for your help regarding my query thru our pm this morning. Appreciate it.

Ok. That's it. Should be going for good now and see you guys over at the other threads. Cheers.


----------



## TomM

leo888 said:


> @TomM
> 
> Unless you are waiting for some sort of side show, please do this thread a favour and delete your post above with you munching on some pop corns.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Done. Sorry. My bad.
  
  
 ... I just couldn't resist. As it was written, it read like one was moving from a gaming headset to headphone like the K701.
 But I understand, that this is a hobby and if one hears that kind of differences, why not spending the extra money for high-quality cables.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

tomm said:


> Done. Sorry. My bad.
> 
> 
> ... I just couldn't resist. As it was written, it read like one was moving from a gaming headset to headphone like the K701.
> But I understand, that this is a hobby and if one hears that kind of differences, why not spending the extra money for high-quality cables.


better cable can reduce background noise? My nx1 has a considerable background noise...


----------



## TomM

rafaelroxalot said:


> better cable can reduce background noise? My nx1 has a considerable background noise...


 
 I my opinion, a reasonable cable (for me, this is normally at a price level of about 10€), with proper shielding *could* help.
 But if you don't have a super cheap cable, I would not expect too much.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

tomm said:


> I my opinion, a reasonable cable (for me, this is normally at a price level of about 10€), with proper shielding *could* help.
> But if you don't have a super cheap cable, I would not expect too much.


my cable is the nx1 stock ones


----------



## TomM

I use this one in combination with my iPod Touch 4G: http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-L10-Line-out-Verl%C3%A4ngerte-version/dp/B005DK08X6/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_title_3
  
 And this one with my MS Surface 2: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007SUQUAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 With neither I have background issues on the NX1 (Sony MH1 nor Beyer DT 880).
  
  
 EDIT:
 Haven't tried the stock cables though.


----------



## yacobx

tomm said:


> I use this one in combination with my iPod Touch 4G: http://www.amazon.de/FiiO-L10-Line-out-Verl%C3%A4ngerte-version/dp/B005DK08X6/ref=cm_pdp_rev_itm_title_3
> 
> And this one with my MS Surface 2: http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B007SUQUAE/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


 
 you need to have 32ohm or higher when using this amp to not have hissing. Thats why I feel that the havi pro iem's are the best budget combo for this amp.


----------



## rafaelroxalot

To my happiness the dac was delivered today with my vivo xe800, now dac hifmediy sabre android + amp nx1 topping + vivo xe800 = wonderful thing!


----------



## trarmstrong

Whats a good, relatively inexpensive cable for this? Amazon preferred.


----------



## clee290

trarmstrong said:


> Whats a good, relatively inexpensive cable for this? Amazon preferred.


 
FiiO L16, or L8, or L2 maybe? The L16 can be had for a bit cheaper if you're willing to purchase outside of Amazon.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Having had DX50 / NX1 combo I will second the L16 suggested above. It seems the most sensible option from price and fit.


----------



## trarmstrong

yacobx said:


> you need to have 32ohm or higher when using this amp to not have hissing. Thats why I feel that the havi pro iem's are the best budget combo for this amp.


 
 Good to hear. I just purchased the NX1 to power my Havi B3 Pro1's through my iBasso DX50.


----------



## aaDee

In love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with my NX1.......


----------



## trarmstrong

Just picked up the Fiio L16. Thanks.


----------



## PixelSkills

Got my amp and it makes no difference at all. It gives me a tiny tiny bit more volume, i was expecting better sound quality. Guess its because my 2 headphones are only 50 ohm maybe.


----------



## DJScope

pixelskills said:


> Got my amp and it makes no difference at all. It gives me a tiny tiny bit more volume, i was expecting better sound quality. Guess its because my 2 headphones are only 50 ohm maybe.


 
  
 What's your source and what earphones are you using?


----------



## PixelSkills

Well my source isnt the greatest, was just using right out of my iphone, gonna test using my astro mixamp later. Im using sennheiser game one headset and polk 4 shot.


----------



## aaDee

aadee said:


> In love
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 One more photo to the collection.
 Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 My spare time with NX1 and my camera!!


----------



## PixelSkills

aadee said:


> One more photo to the collection.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...




Creeping me out bro lol


----------



## aaDee

pixelskills said:


> Creeping me out bro lol


----------



## PixelSkills

aadee said:


>




Lol enjoy


----------



## bhazard

pixelskills said:


> Got my amp and it makes no difference at all. It gives me a tiny tiny bit more volume, i was expecting better sound quality. Guess its because my 2 headphones are only 50 ohm maybe.


 
 It's not supposed to change the sound. It's only going to provide the proper amount of power to your headphones so that nothing goes missing.


----------



## Wokei

aaDee. ...love the pics...


----------



## aaDee

wokei said:


> @aaDee. ...love the pics...


 

 thanxx brotha...(actually was expecting someone to appreciate for long)


----------



## Wokei

aadee said:


> thanxx brotha...(actually was expecting someone to appreciate for long) :tongue_smile:




Cheers ...the 2nd pic is me fav between the two


----------



## aaDee

wokei said:


> Cheers ...the 2nd pic is me fav between the two


 
 thanks a lot buddy


----------



## davidcotton

I've just ordered the last one in stock on amazon uk.  As I had £15 in amazon vouchers to use up I figured what the hell.  Reason I bought it was to pair with clip plus as I have been using the sennheiser hd 25-ii's with it this week and whilst I like the sound it always feels like the poor clip is running out of steam somewhat.  I also ordered that fiio l16 to use with it.  If I don't like that combo I can always pair it with a 64 gig touch that I have lying around that has a knackered headphone out and use it that way.  My first amp.  Tell you one thing though, this afternoon there were 5 of them on amazon, now 0.  Some people must have been reading this thread!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I had good results pairing NX1 with a 4g touch, I believe member Baycode also saw the appeal. My gut feeling says your HD25 are going to love it. (Very good headphone btw)


----------



## davidcotton

h20fidelity said:


> I had good results pairing NX1 with a 4g touch, I believe member Baycode also saw the appeal. My gut feeling says your HD25 are going to love it. (Very good headphone btw)


 

 Thanks, it's all your fault you know 
  
 I was surprised though recently.  I tend to use the headphones at work mainly to listen to music and audiobooks to get through the day somehow.  I had been using the hd 25's with the ipod classic and not really feeling it.  Too bright and 'tizzy' for my taste.  Similarly a pair of bw p5's I have sounded a bit off with the clip plus, but swop the pair over and it's a revelation.


----------



## H20Fidelity

davidcotton said:


> Thanks, it's all your fault you know
> 
> I was surprised though recently.  I tend to use the headphones at work mainly to listen to music and audiobooks to get through the day somehow.  I had been using the hd 25's with the ipod classic and not really feeling it.  Too bright and 'tizzy' for my taste.  Similarly a pair of bw p5's I have sounded a bit off with the clip plus, but swop the pair over and it's a revelation.




Synergy is the key. The best pairing i found with HD25 was one of those (black) 2nd edition Studio V units . But where this interweaves is to my ears NX1 did share 'some' resemblance, I had thought this long before many months ago.

I was far too hasty selling my HD25, I don't always think that with all the gear I sell.... But when I do .....HD25.


----------



## lawrecedent

pixelskills said:


> Got my amp and it makes no difference at all. It gives me a tiny tiny bit more volume, i was expecting better sound quality. Guess its because my 2 headphones are only 50 ohm maybe.




As the amp is uncoloured it shouldn't change the sound signature at all. However, I notice a wider soundstage and better seperation of instruments aswell as a more impactful bass when using mine. I guess a lot depends on what cans you're using.


----------



## Wokei

lawrecedent said:


> As the amp is uncoloured it shouldn't change the sound signature at all. However, I notice a wider soundstage and better seperation of instruments aswell as a more impactful bass when using mine. I guess a lot depends on what cans you're using.




++++++


----------



## lawrecedent

h20fidelity said:


> Synergy is the key. The best pairing i found with HD25 was one of those (black) 2nd edition Studio V units . But where this interweaves is to my ears NX1 did share 'some' resemblance, I had thought this long before many months ago.
> 
> I was far too hasty selling my HD25, I don't always think that with all the gear I sell.... But when I do .....HD25.




Its funny but I recently sold a pair of Grado sr325is to a bloke who favoured his HD25 to a pair of HD650. He sold the Grado's shortly afterwards saying that he'd found his forever cans in the HD25's. Up until then I'd never even heard of them so have been on the lookout for a cheap pair ever since to see what he meant.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lawrecedent said:


> Its funny but I recently sold a pair of Grado sr325is to a bloke who favoured his HD25 to a pair of HD650. He sold the Grado's shortly afterwards saying that he'd found his forever cans in the HD25's. Up until then I'd never even heard of them so have been on the lookout for a cheap pair ever since to see what he meant.




Give them a try one day, they're one of those portable headphones or products that stood the test of time. Plus from my experience they don't mind some amping. I can see something clean like NX1 giving them a nice boost.


----------



## aaDee

lawrecedent said:


> As the amp is uncoloured it shouldn't change the sound signature at all. However, I notice a wider soundstage and better seperation of instruments aswell as a more impactful bass when using mine. I guess a lot depends on what cans you're using.


+1


----------



## zyotty

just wondering if the NX1 is a good pair for the DX50? Right now i only have a Hippo cricri as an amp and which on ewould be a better amp? thank you


----------



## lesp4ul

If you


zyotty said:


> just wondering if the NX1 is a good pair for the DX50? Right now i only have a Hippo cricri as an amp and which on ewould be a better amp? thank you


 
 If you need soundstage, more detailed instruments, but lack off bass boost, NX1. I had cricri, don't like it, mid high freqs often harsh and add some sibilant.


----------



## djufuk87

Hi!
  
 I'm really interested to this amplifier... but I want to use it in a "desktop enviroment"... my question is: Can I use this amp without battery leaving it connected to an USB port?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## TomM

Haven't  checked it personally, but as far as I read, you get some background noise, if you listen while charging. But you can run a long time on one charge. I charged my NX1 about two to three times within the past three months.
  
 Edit.
 I charged it, not as it was empty, just to support a long battery life.
 Btw, you can not remove the battery.
  
 So in a nutshell... you could use it as desktop amp and just charge it form time to time


----------



## H20Fidelity

djufuk87 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm really interested to this amplifier... but I want to use it in a "desktop enviroment"... my question is: Can I use this amp without battery leaving it connected to an USB port??
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!




The battery life is quoted at 120 hours, which means you could listen to it for about 5 days without sleeping, 24 hours a day. I think (when you do eventually sleep) you can give it a quick charge.


----------



## davidcotton

Just got my amazon despatch to say it's on the way.  Should get it by the weekend.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

davidcotton said:


> Just got my amazon despatch to say it's on the way.  Should get it by the weekend.




Who did you order from?


----------



## davidcotton

Senhai, fulfilled by amazon.


----------



## davidcotton

Got it today which is a nice surprise as arrived a day early.  Warming it up now by leaving it on with the clip playing all the way through a 128 gig card.
  
 One quick question though.  Which is better for a pair of headphones like the hd25-II with which I'll be using it?  High or Low gain?
  
 Thanks


----------



## DJScope

davidcotton said:


> Got it today which is a nice surprise as arrived a day early.  Warming it up now by leaving it on with the clip playing all the way through a 128 gig card.
> 
> One quick question though.  Which is better for a pair of headphones like the hd25-II with which I'll be using it?  High or Low gain?
> 
> Thanks


 
  
 Why don't you let your ears decided that for you?


----------



## BeBop Lives

djscope said:


> Why don't you let your ears decided that for you?


 

_Always...... _


----------



## spurxiii

Since mine are coming


----------



## H20Fidelity

davidcotton said:


> Got it today which is a nice surprise as arrived a day early.  Warming it up now by leaving it on with the clip playing all the way through a 128 gig card.
> 
> One quick question though.  Which is better for a pair of headphones like the hd25-II with which I'll be using it?  High or Low gain?
> 
> Thanks


 


 Interested how NX1 is working out for you with those HD25. Do you feel they benefit much from the extra push?


----------



## davidcotton

h20fidelity said:


> Interested how NX1 is working out for you with those HD25. Do you feel they benefit much from the extra push?


 

 Not really had much time to try the combo out as I got my Cosmic Ears micros back from refit.  That particular combo is quite good, as the topping gives the single ba's a touch of warmth and fills out a little.  With the hd 25 ii's it's more about giving them enough volume as even at flat out the poor little clip was struggling somewhat!


----------



## StoneColdSooie

Starting to allocate my funds for the Holiday season and next sememester. Looks like it's POSSIBLE to have some money left over and I'm interested in open headphones. Any suggestions for ~$200-250 that pair well with my already aqquired Topping NX1?


----------



## yacobx

Maybe the dt990 250ohm's/ @StoneColdSooie


----------



## lawrecedent

For European buyers, this ebay seller has started auctioning off his nx1's which means they're going even cheaper than the already super reasonable £21!!
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171490446765&alt=web


----------



## lesp4ul

Very good deal, even for £21! And yes NX1 is a nice pair with DT series.


----------



## hemipowered007

So, I have some newly aquired havi b3s, and currently using an iPod touch 2nd gen. Sound is decent, havis gain quite a bit from amping with my audio gd 10se, but that's not portable! So, I understand the nx1 meshes well with the havis. My query is, I saw one post saying it did well with fostex t50s, wanted to know if anyone else had tried this. I have a short cable I could use for my t50s, and having this amp work for both as portables, would basically seal the deal. Thanks in advance, happy head-fieng...


----------



## peter123

hemipowered007 said:


> So, I have some newly aquired havi b3s, and currently using an iPod touch 2nd gen. Sound is decent, havis gain quite a bit from amping with my audio gd 10se, but that's not portable! So, I understand the nx1 meshes well with the havis. My query is, I saw one post saying it did well with fostex t50s, wanted to know if anyone else had tried this. I have a short cable I could use for my t50s, and having this amp work for both as portables, would basically seal the deal. Thanks in advance, happy head-fieng...


 
 I don't know it it's my post you're refering to but if not I can confirm that the NX1 pairs well with both my modded T50 RP's.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

Can NX1 power AKG Q701? Would they synergize well?


----------



## peter123

stonecoldsooie said:


> Can NX1 power AKG Q701? Would they synergize well?




It's been a while since I used the combination (the Cayin C5 came...) but iirc it worked pretty good.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

peter123 said:


> It's been a while since I used the combination (the Cayin C5 came...) but iirc it worked pretty good.




Thanks I'm gonna pm you another question I'm sure you can answer.


----------



## kcyh

The small size of the NX1 is really convenient for a portable amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Especially on smaller devices like iPod classic.


----------



## xeizo

I bought the NX1 from Amazon, mainly because my Galaxy S5 has too weak power output for fullsize cans. I really like it, small and excellent finish, and it was fully charged in just a couple of minutes when using an old Sony Ericsson mobile charger.
  
 I haven't tested it much yet but at least mission is accomplished as my Sony MDR-ZX700:s which I often use on the road(I normally use Sennheiser HD429:s as well) pumped out some mighty meaty bass which they have never put out before, and reaching ear popping volumes using the Galaxy S5 is now possible, Exactly what I was seaking for!
  
 At home I mostly use Sennheiser HD600:s which are driven admirably by my Sony TA-FB940R integrated amp, but I was never completely satisfied with the performance of my Philips SHP8900:s. Interesting enough so is the NX1 much better at driving the Philips-cans than the fullsize integrated amp, the result  is a richer/thicker sound using the NX1, almost reaching the richness and fullness of the HD600-sound but still with Philips much wider soundstage intact. Using only the integrated amp, the Philips-cans sounds slightly thin and plasticky(but wide).
  
 Obviously so is the SHP8900 a slightly difficult load, a load which poses no particular problem for the NX1. The Topping folks seems to know exactly what they are doing, very happy with the product so far!


----------



## FlyPenFly

How does the power switch work on this one?
  
 Is it a lever or something that can be permanently on?


----------



## clee290

flypenfly said:


> How does the power switch work on this one?
> 
> Is it a lever or something that can be permanently on?


 
 Yes, there is a switch.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

My topping cable is broken does anyone have any good suggestions that is under $15? Know Wokei along with some other people have an armada of them and know of some good values.


----------



## KarlNorberg

Stumbled over this neat little amp while browsing eBay and am now looking to pick one up. The eBay seller "TheNextBigThing" seems to ship the amp (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOPPING-NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-with-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-/400641800915?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item5d481cbad3) from EU (Netherlands), can anyone confirm this or maybe recommend someplace else where i can buy without having to wait 4 weeks until it arrives to Sweden.


----------



## clee290

stonecoldsooie said:


> My topping cable is broken does anyone have any good suggestions that is under $15? Know Wokei along with some other people have an armada of them and know of some good values.


 

 There are some nice cables here:
 http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/3-5mm-Audio-Cable/526194_251397166.html
  
 There's also nice FiiO cables under $15 as well. And, depending on where you purchase it, you may be able to get it sooner than ordering cables from Aliexpress.


----------



## peter123

karlnorberg said:


> Stumbled over this neat little amp while browsing eBay and am now looking to pick one up. The eBay seller "TheNextBigThing" seems to ship the amp (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TOPPING-NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-with-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-/400641800915?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item5d481cbad3) from EU (Netherlands), can anyone confirm this or maybe recommend someplace else where i can buy without having to wait 4 weeks until it arrives to Sweden.


 
 That's where I got mine. Shipping was pretty slow so I'd guess it was shipped from somewhere else but other than that it was a good transaction.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't know how legitimate this eBay member is. Some might remember tool_nerd who was selling NX1 earlier in the thread. I've seen him list NX1 units claiming to be located in Sydney, maybe he does have a warehouse here too.

 Anyway $25 AUD + $19 shipping.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/311161450380?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

 Need to be careful though as some eBay members just use this location thing as a way to get sales. For example, list the item in Australia on Australian eBay. USA etc etc.

 It could be legit though.......


----------



## ThePack

h20fidelity said:


> I don't know how legitimate this eBay member is. Some might remember tool_nerd who was selling NX1 earlier in the thread. I've seen him list NX1 units claiming to be located in Sydney, maybe he does have a warehouse here too.
> 
> Anyway $25 AUD + $19 shipping.
> 
> ...


 
 Found another listing by tool_nerd for $25 + $17.99 shipping. Interesting...http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/TOPPING-NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-with-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-DHL-/310825604741


----------



## clee290

I purchased my NX1 from tool_nerd. I can't comment on whether that one actually ships from AU though. I would expect it to though since people would leave bad feedback if it doesn't ship from where he claims it would.


----------



## spurxiii

clee290 said:


> I purchased my NX1 from tool_nerd. I can't comment on whether that one actually ships from AU though. I would expect it to though since people would leave bad feedback if it doesn't ship from where he claims it would.


 
 One item says from SYdney, Australia, the other item from Hong Kong


----------



## davidcotton

Been loving my topping nx1/Cosmic Ears micro's/ipod classic combo at work lately.  The topping gives the somewhat cool single ba micro's a touch of warmth.  Of course now I am wondering what the more expensive amps are like....


----------



## spurxiii

I'm actually really digging the twinwoofers out of the Kogan>NX1 for EDM. The bassiest IEM I've ever heard but it's done quite well


----------



## hemipowered007

Looks like I'm getting an nx1 soon. Can't wait to try it with my modded t50s and my havi b3


----------



## Francisk

hemipowered007 said:


> Looks like I'm getting an nx1 soon. Can't wait to try it with my modded t50s and my havi b3


 
 You won't regret it


----------



## hemipowered007

I know it pairs well with the havi b3, RIP havi thread...sad. But im really interested in seeing if it actually can drive my t50s. They have become quite the power hungry hp from my mods, either way i really wanted this for the havis.


----------



## yacobx

hemipowered007 said:


> I know it pairs well with the havi b3, RIP havi thread...sad. But im really interested in seeing if it actually can drive my t50s. They have become quite the power hungry hp from my mods, either way i really wanted this for the havis.



What happened to the havis?


----------



## hemipowered007

Nothing happened to the iems. The thread for then here was locked due to some arguments.


----------



## spurxiii

Yes partly my fault sorry


----------



## peter123

hemipowered007 said:


> I know it pairs well with the havi b3, RIP havi thread...sad. But im really interested in seeing if it actually can drive my t50s. They have become quite the power hungry hp from my mods, either way i really wanted this for the havis.




I don't know what mods you've done to your T50RP's but I've got two pairs tuned completely different and the NX1 sounds great with both so hopefully it'll work well with yours as well.


----------



## TRapz

Just bought the NX1 and Havi with the FiiO L9 LOD for my iPod Touch 4G; I didn't really know much about the amp and probably should've researched more before buying, but from posts here it seems like the iPod > NX1 > Havi is the perfect combo. I'll give some brief impressions of the full rig once I get it.


----------



## spurxiii

The NX1 sounds like it enhances bass a bit kind if like a permanent bass boost so it'll work quite well.


----------



## hemipowered007

trapz said:


> Just bought the NX1 and Havi with the FiiO L9 LOD for my iPod Touch 4G; I didn't really know much about the amp and probably should've researched more before buying, but from posts here it seems like the iPod > NX1 > Havi is the perfect combo. I'll give some brief impressions of the full rig once I get it.




Mine will be exactly the same except iPod touch is 2nd gen. Will be good to see some impressions.


----------



## TRapz

hemipowered007 said:


> Mine will be exactly the same except iPod touch is 2nd gen. Will be good to see some impressions.


 
 I don't have much experience with other headphones (only have my SRH440 but have tried HD558, M50x, M-100, RS180, HD280) but I'll do the best I can. I'm also not getting them for another week, so it'll be awhile.


----------



## hemipowered007

I won't have mine until then either, I already have the havi's and they're great, to me. But they definitely can use the extra power and amp supplies. And this nx1 was held high in the havi thread and also in here so I can't wait! Only other portables I had were fiio e17 and jds labs c5. Didn't much care for the c5.


----------



## davidcotton

One of the many things I like about the topping is the monumental battery life.  I've accidentally left it on once in awhile and  it still lasts all week.  An indicator might have been quite nice though to indicate low power.  I can get through the week with just having to charge it once at the weekend!


----------



## dwayniac

I bought the nx1 by mistake because I forgot to clear my cart before making online purchase. I tried it out with a Fiio X1 and a/b it with a Fiio E11 and I prefer it to the E11. If the nx1 had bass boost,it would be almost perfect. 

Pairings with no eq on the X1

X1,NX1,Penon T1E has lean bass and brightness 
w/Yamaha EPH-100 sounds balanced with nothing standing out
w/Beyer DTX 501p sounds warm and bassy but fun to my ears


----------



## H20Fidelity

dwayniac said:


> I bought the nx1 by mistake because I forgot to clear my cart before making online purchase. I tried it out with a Fiio X1 and a/b it with a Fiio E11 and I prefer it to the E11. If the nx1 had bass boost,it would be almost perfect.
> 
> Pairings with no eq on the X1
> 
> ...




It was meant to be!


----------



## TRapz

Question for Havi users; do you use the NX1 with the Havi on high gain or low, and how far do you turn the volume knob? Also, is there any background noise/hiss with the Havi?


----------



## Francisk

Low gain on NX1 paired with my Havi B3 Pro 1 is sufficient to drive it


----------



## yacobx

trapz said:


> Question for Havi users; do you use the NX1 with the Havi on high gain or low, and how far do you turn the volume knob? Also, is there any background noise/hiss with the Havi?


 
 There should be no noise because they are 32ohm and the nx1 is 16-300 ohm.


----------



## Leo888

+1. Low gain for me and no hiss. Don't normally listen at high volume and at 10.00 o'clock is all I need.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I contacted that seller tool_nerd I linked a few pages back, they assure me that their NX1 listed in Australia is in stock at their Australian warehouse, they were rather nice about it explaining they do have a main warehouse in China but item number 38272**** (NX1) is 100% in stock at their Australian location. 3-4 days shipping time.

 So anyone in Australia who wants one should be fine.


----------



## MrRzepa

I'm thinking about Topping as a "start" amp for my Imod/dyimod/trueLO/whatever-you-call-it Ipod Video. My goal is neutral and detail-rich soud. Would it do the job? Maybe SAP 5 or E11k would be better? At the moment my only pair of earphones are Audeo pfe 012 but I need some fullsize cans (maybe Takstars pro80 or HD6000). In unspecified future I have plans to upgrade it to Cayin C5 or something in similiar price-range 
  
  
 BTW my first post so Rzepa says "Hi!" Also I hope I won't spend all my money becouse of Head Fi... Rzepa likes his kidneys


----------



## starcraft2

Anyone used this little amp with ipod 5?


----------



## Francisk

My NX1 pairs very well with my Phonak PFE022 and has enough juice in high gain to drive the Sennheiser HD600 however the HD600 sounds better on my Cayin C5


----------



## MrRzepa

Thanks for that fast answer Francisk 
 Rzepa is unexperienced in audio stuff so forgive him dumb questions  I'm wondering if paired with cold Video better choice wouldn't be warm amp not netural one like NX1.


----------



## spurxiii

I don't think the NX1 is cold. It sounds warm to me but I'm coming from the PB2 which is probably why


----------



## MrRzepa

So Rzepa will shout up and buy the NX1 without compromising himself


----------



## TRapz

Should be getting the NX1 with the Havis and FiiO L9 LOD tomorrow, should be pretty awesome.


----------



## yacobx

trapz said:


> Should be getting the NX1 with the Havis and FiiO L9 LOD tomorrow, should be pretty awesome.


 
  
 Awesome! post pics


----------



## ucubz

hi, new nx1 users here. love this small amp, not really sure about its size until handle it by myself.
 currently use with itouch 4th gen and clip+. great soundstage and layering. surely good for its price.


----------



## yacobx

ucubz said:


> hi, new nx1 users here. love this small amp, not really sure about its size until handle it by myself.
> currently use with itouch 4th gen and clip+. great soundstage and layering. surely good for its price.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dwayniac

I paired my NX1 and HIFIMEDIY Sabre Tiny DAC with my laptop and I really like the combination. Regardless if I am using open or closed-back headphones. I tried it because I now like my Audinst AMP-HP better with the Fiio X1 than the NX1 and hated to see the NX1 go unused.


----------



## spurxiii

ucubz said:


> hi, new nx1 users here. love this small amp, not really sure about its size until handle it by myself.
> 
> currently use with itouch 4th gen and clip+. great soundstage and layering. surely good for its price.



 


I love having a knob for volume control. I would never buy an amp that doesn't have that


----------



## StoneColdSooie

Fiio X1 is probably my next purchase. Any good photos of the size of these two together?


----------



## clee290

stonecoldsooie said:


> Fiio X1 is probably my next purchase. Any good photos of the size of these two together?


 

 And it's about the same width and thickness.


----------



## Leo888

Nice pic. Thanks for sharing. Have the NX1 and will get X1 in about 2 weeks time. Looks like they will stack up pretty nicely together. Digging the sound of this little amp fed thru the clip zip and sounds really good with the B3 Pro 1 and my long time favourite SE535.


----------



## TRapz

spurxiii said:


> ucubz said:
> 
> 
> > hi, new nx1 users here. love this small amp, not really sure about its size until handle it by myself.
> ...


 
 How easily does it move? The amp will be behind my iPod in a larger coat pocket usually, and I'd like it to not move too easily.


----------



## clee290

trapz said:


> How easily does it move? The amp will be behind my iPod in a larger coat pocket usually, and I'd like it to not move too easily.


 
 Well, you'll want to use the silicone bands that come with the NX1, of course. I don't know what iPod you have, but the iPod Touch 4th generation is really skinny and even with a case on, I find it's a little loose (with the included bands). It won't fall out on its own, but it might wiggle a bit.


----------



## Leo888

trapz said:


> How easily does it move? The amp will be behind my iPod in a larger coat pocket usually, and I'd like it to not move too easily.







clee290 said:


> Well, you'll want to use the silicone bands that come with the NX1, of course. I don't know what iPod you have, but the iPod Touch 4th generation is really skinny and even with a case on, I find it's a little loose (with the included bands). It won't fall out on its own, but it might wiggle a bit.




Maybe you could also place a piece of anti slip mat between them along with the band as suggested by clee290.


----------



## spurxiii

clee290 said:


> Well, you'll want to use the silicone bands that come with the NX1, of course. I don't know what iPod you have, but the iPod Touch 4th generation is really skinny and even with a case on, I find it's a little loose (with the included bands). It won't fall out on its own, but it might wiggle a bit.




I think he meant the knob. I've had it in my pants and jacket pockets without it ever moving when I didn't want it to


----------



## TRapz

spurxiii said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry for the confusion, I did mean the volume knob. Thanks for your help, that's great to hear.
  


leo888 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for this too; I do have the 4th generation and was planning to buy some anti slip stuff. Does the NX1 come with velcro patches? I thought I'd seen them included with it, and I can use them until I get anti slip mat.


----------



## spurxiii

trapz said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I did mean the volume knob. Thanks for your help, that's great to hear.


 
 Yeah and its got a nice feel and resistance also


----------



## MrRzepa

ucubz said:


> hi, new nx1 users here. love this small amp, not really sure about its size until handle it by myself.
> currently use with itouch 4th gen and clip+. great soundstage and layering. surely good for its price.


 
 Great pic! It could be used on Topping's official website


----------



## djmuzi

I got my NX1 today.

Connected it to the iPhone 6 and plugged in my Logitech UE6000 and then my Teifel Aureol Real (open headphone).

At low gain setting I was quite disappointed ... It barely makes louder than the iPhone :rolleyes:
High gain setting was noticeably louder though.

I'm not shire if there is an benefit because for my music the iPhone 6 puts enough volume for both headphones.
Tomorrow (hopefully) I'm getting the Sennheiser Hd558. 

I hope the NX1 will have a bigger impact.

Or maybe I should give it time and make more comparisons with amp/no amp.

I have the feeling, that as louder it goes with amp the sound remains more stable with the amp and does not distort especially I bass department.

Soundstage improvement I'm not sure if this gets better with the amp... The Teufel has a wide stage (as far as I can tell)

When using the amp, what is better: volume on iPhone on max and on Amp as far as I want to go or the other way: amp full volume and on iPhone to my liking?

Is high gain or low gain better ?


----------



## yalper

djmuzi said:


> I got my NX1 today.
> 
> Connected it to the iPhone 6 and plugged in my Logitech UE6000 and then my Teifel Aureol Real (open headphone).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Soundstage improvement is noticable and it is one thing I'm using it for


----------



## spurxiii

yalper said:


> Soundstage improvement is noticable and it is one thing I'm using it for


 
 +1 its not just about how loud something goes. My DX50 will drive all my phones and cans loud enough but amping it improves the SQ so much more than just volume increases like detail, separation, soundstage, bass impact.


----------



## TRapz

My shipping info said the NX1 with B3 and LOD would be delivered before 4pm, which it almost is now. My mother works from home and thought she heard knocking while I was at work, but there's no slip on the door; hoping I didn't miss it and that it's still coming today. Good news is that my friend got his Soundmagic E30 today, which I got to try.
 Edit: Also my 300th post!


----------



## djmuzi

But it's a nice little toy and not too expensive  
Can it drive a HD650? 
I googled one site which gives suggestions about any headphone/amp combo and it told that the NX1 does not have enough power to drive them adequately...


----------



## jmwreck

my nx1 arrived today, I ordered from tool_nerd at ebay on an offer deal before even reading this thread, shipped on the 1st week of November. I will test it later tonight.


----------



## jmwreck

leo888 said:


> Nice pic. Thanks for sharing. Have the NX1 and will get X1 in about 2 weeks time. Looks like they will stack up pretty nicely together. Digging the sound of this little amp fed thru the clip zip and sounds really good with the B3 Pro 1 and my long time favourite SE535.




this will be my setup soon. x1-nx1-b3 pro1. I'm waiting for my x1 to arrive, so I'll be using my fuze v2 as of the moment.


----------



## Angry

Isn't that double amping?
  
 Quote:


djmuzi said:


> I got my NX1 today.
> 
> Connected it to the iPhone 6 and plugged in my Logitech UE6000 and then my Teifel Aureol Real (open headphone).
> 
> ...


----------



## djmuzi

Do you see another choice with the NX1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

spurxiii said:


> +1 its not just about how loud something goes. My DX50 will drive all my phones and cans loud enough but amping it improves the SQ so much more than just volume increases like detail, separation, soundstage, bass impact.




That's because a peanut is more capable than DX50's internal amp section.


----------



## hemipowered007

Anybody used the nx1 on line out from fiio x1 or x3? I'm looking at getting one of the 2 and was wondering if I should just sell the nx1 or if it has a more capable amp than the fiio. I can always keep it hell it was only 30 bucks.


----------



## djmuzi

hemipowered007 said:


> Anybody used the nx1 on line out from fiio x1 or x3? I'm looking at getting one of the 2 and was wondering if I should just sell the nx1 or if it has a more capable amp than the fiio. I can always keep it hell it was only 30 bucks.




Post #1105 will soon tell you


----------



## hemipowered007

Saw that, was hoping someone had already tried it as there's a few deals up that I need to pull the trigger on or not asap


----------



## djmuzi

Can't believe that such a cheap amp could be better than this high end player ... I even don't know if the NX1 is better than the iPhone 6 built in amp yet... 
(But it is better that the Moto G for sure)


----------



## hemipowered007

Up for sale it shall go!


----------



## BeBop Lives

hemipowered007 said:


> Anybody used the nx1 on line out from fiio x1 or x3? I'm looking at getting one of the 2 and was wondering if I should just sell the nx1 or if it has a more capable amp than the fiio. I can always keep it hell it was only 30 bucks.


 

_I paired the NX1 with Fiio X1 and love the combo.  Its a great combination in the mode of C3 BH2 only much less expensive.  Enjoy!!_


----------



## hemipowered007

What I wonder is, is x1 plus nx1 up to par with x3 by itself? Only thing is x3 has the Wolfson dac which I like


----------



## hemipowered007

I like the nx1 quite a bit, best 30 bucks I have ever spent. Alongside with havi be p1 best 45 bucks I've ever spent. Don't ask how I got it New for that price! Got lucky!


----------



## Leo888

jmwreck said:


> this will be my setup soon. x1-nx1-b3 pro1. I'm waiting for my x1 to arrive, so I'll be using my fuze v2 as of now




@jmwreck. I think you will enjoy the combo as much as I do. Quite a few of us here have this exact same setup. Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## djmuzi

The audio cable has a terrible quality :mad:

After 2 days of use it looks that way...



What should I buy for replacement?


----------



## jmwreck

^^ try getting the jds labs ultra short cable


----------



## jmwreck

leo888 said:


> jmwreck said:
> 
> 
> > this will be my setup soon. x1-nx1-b3 pro1. I'm waiting for my x1 to arrive, so I'll be using my fuze v2 as of now
> ...


I also thought so, anyway, who among you tried comparing the e11k and nx1?


----------



## djmuzi

Now I use a longer cable at home. For how use it is more comfortable because the amp doesn't stic too close to my iPad or iPhone 


Is there any lightning to 3,5mm cable?


----------



## jmwreck

I am currently listening to my fuze v2-nx1-b3 pro 1 playing El Debarge's Time Wil Reveal. First thing I noticed was the detail on each instrument was very pronounced. At the instrumental section, I was amazed how the hi hat sound so amazing, it seems to have much presence compared to fiio e11, I can hear the attack of the stick hitting the hats instantly. Debarge's voice is really thin when in falsetto. However, with nx1, it sounded so full. 

Instrument separation is prominent from all across the frequencies, which can't be achieved by the fuze and havi combo. The keys and bass were from different range but brought together wonderfully on high gain setting. In low gain setting, it feels congested and all in one spot.


----------



## djmuzi

Ok high gain setting is better?


----------



## davidcotton

This is one of the better audio impulse choices I have made.  Loving this little amp.  For a long time I was leary of the differences an amp would make but I'm a believer.   I did swop out the cable supplied with a fiio one though.  What price point would I have to go to get an improvement on it?
  
 Thanks


----------



## HardstyleLoco96

Hello just been wondering but how would this amp match up with the Logic 3 R300 headphones? They are kinda neutral but have a slight bass emphasis, i'll be using my HTC One M7 with the power amp app.I listen to alot of EDM and hard dance music and some rap so I like bass that punches but I don't like it to the point where it becomes boomy or laggy and slow. So will this amp speed up the bass decay and quality and quantity? And will it add more detail to the music?


----------



## jmwreck

djmuzi said:


> Ok high gain setting is better?


 
 Based on my experienced, it opens up not just the volume, but there's more clarity and the separation is widened.


----------



## jmwreck

While waiting for my X1, just testing out the Sennheiser MX375 with Fuze and NX1


----------



## H20Fidelity

Perfect match with that JDS interconnect there.


----------



## jmwreck

h20fidelity said:


> Perfect match with that JDS interconnect there.




yup,


----------



## Leo888

jmwreck said:


> While waiting for my X1, just testing out the Sennheiser MX375 with Fuze and NX1




Neat and clean setup there jmwreck. 




h20fidelity said:


> Perfect match with that JDS interconnect there.




Almost placed an order for it. The shipping cost outside US is stopping me as it's almost double what the cable cost. But really like the form factor. Sigh.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Neat and clean setup there jmwreck.
> Almost placed an order for it. The shipping cost outside US is stopping me as it's almost double what the cable cost. But really like the form factor. Sigh.


 


 Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! I've not bought one yet, I've moved away from amping recently.

 I'm all DAP > IEM atm (atm). I must say though I've been tempted by another NX1, all this talk and continually happy people pairing NX1 with Havi...


----------



## djmuzi

Currently I will amp only at home. I don't have such large pockets for an amp along with my 2 phones


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! I've not bought one yet, I've moved away from amping recently.
> 
> I'm all DAP > IEM atm (atm). I must say though I've been tempted by another NX1, all this talk and continually happy people pairing NX1 with Havi...


 
 me too. Ive never tried it but I know its the best just by looking at the math. Im thinking about making my girlfriend a nx1 havi  rig.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do! I've not bought one yet, I've moved away from amping recently.
> 
> 
> I'm all DAP > IEM atm (atm). I must say though I've been tempted by another NX1, all this talk and continually happy people pairing NX1 with Havi...




I'm really tempted with what I see with @jmwreck rig. Will wait until I get my Fiio X1 and see where it leads me to.

Though I hoped that I didn't get into amping but hell, I like what I get out of amping. I still do dap on short errands and but will lug along an amp while travelling to and back from work stashed in my messenger bag I carry.

For the record, you were responsible for it with your BH/C3 trolling (just pulling your leg, haha).But hell again, I appreciated that.

The NX1 will not only breathes more life into the Havi but to quite a few other other phones I own. So far, I have been have gotten good results with the RHA MA750, SE535, HA-S500 just to name a few. Overall, a good, affordable and versatile amp that performs more than the price suggest. A great find by you mate. Cheers.


----------



## jmwreck

leo888 said:


> jmwreck said:
> 
> 
> > While waiting for my X1, just testing out the Sennheiser MX375 with Fuze and NX1
> ...




I just received it. I was really hesitant but I went for it, shipped to Singapore.


----------



## jmwreck

jmwreck said:


> leo888 said:
> 
> 
> > jmwreck said:
> ...


----------



## Leo888

jmwreck said:


> I just received it. I was really hesitant but I went for it, shipped to Singapore.




Might still bite to see how it compares to the other cables I have but it definitely wins in form factor with it's small foot print. Please advice how much in total S$ did it cost you and how long was the shipping. Thanks in advance jmwreck.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> I'm really tempted with what I see with @jmwreck rig. Will wait until I get my Fiio X1 and see where it leads me to.
> 
> Though I hoped that I didn't get into amping but hell, I like what I get out of amping. I still do dap on short errands and but will lug along an amp while travelling to and back from work stashed in my messenger bag I carry.
> 
> ...




The C3/BH days were awesome, I see people using that combo all over the place online off head-fi. But now with NX1 you guys have a much cheaper alternative to play with. 

I moved onto JDS labs C421 but it's slightly high output impedance is a little iffy with low impedance IEM. Let me think about it over the weekend, there's a seller in Australia with NX1 I may jump in for a second serving.


----------



## jmwreck

leo888 said:


> jmwreck said:
> 
> 
> > I just received it. I was really hesitant but I went for it, shipped to Singapore.
> ...




USD$14.62 and arrived less than 2 weeks. it's so small and fits nicely to my rig right now.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> The C3/BH days were awesome, I see people using that combo all over the place online off head-fi. But now with NX1 you guys have a much cheaper alternative to play with.
> 
> I moved onto JDS labs C421 but it's slightly high output impedance is a little iffy with low impedance IEM. Let me think about it over the weekend, there's a seller in Australia with NX1 I may jump in for a second serving.




My BH/C3 is still in service and will be receiving equal playtime. It's still a great combo though they are old news but still sounds good to me personally. Looks forward to you getting your NX1 again soon mate.


----------



## Leo888

jmwreck said:


> USD$14.62 and arrived less than 2 weeks. it's so small and fits nicely to my rig right now.




Thanks for the information @jmwreck. Sorry I miss your post thus the late response. How are you liking the cable in comparison to the stock and other cables you have. Any improvements heard?


----------



## jmwreck

Quote:
Originally Posted by jmwreck link

USD$14.62 and arrived less than 2 weeks. it's so small and fits nicely to my rig right now.

Thanks for the information @jmwreck. Sorry I miss your post thus the late response. How are you liking the cable in comparison to the stock and other cables you have. Any improvements heard?


with respect to jds labs, they make quality products. However, this cable is no different from the stock cables that I have aside that it is short, simple, and clean looking IMO. soundwise, it's the same


----------



## Leo888

jmwreck said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jmwreck link
> 
> USD$14.62 and arrived less than 2 weeks. it's so small and fits nicely to my rig right now.
> ...




Thanks again. Might just have to pay a little bit more for a custom made if it doesn't bring much sonic upgrade.


----------



## jmwreck

Quote:
Originally Posted by jmwreck link

Quote:

Originally Posted by jmwreck link 

Thanks again. Might just have to pay a little bit more for a custom made if it doesn't bring much sonic upgrade.


for what its worth, it's great. I've done several cables and based on plugs and cable cost, for less than $20 I can't make an IC that short.


----------



## Leo888

jmwreck said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by jmwreck link
> 
> Quote:
> ...




You are right about that. Haven't seem one that small as yet. Will KIV for now and maybe decide after I get my X1 in about week time.


----------



## MrRzepa

So Rzepa bought Topping today from here http://www.ebay.pl/itm/NX1-Kopfhorerverstarker-Headset-Vorverstarker-Kopfhorer-Verstarker-Handy-iPhone-/201098371860?pt=DE_Elektronik_Computer_TV_Video_Elektronik_Verst%C3%A4rker&hash=item2ed265a314
 Rzepa shoud get it till friday. Sadly his Video is still unmoded and screeenless :/ He hopes his gear will be complete within 2 weeks.


----------



## djmuzi

On High gain setting when listening to classic through spotify on my iPad there is a periodical distortion: "krrrst" most on quiet parts. On low gain this doesn't happen... What's happening? I read that this amp doesn't make any noises...


----------



## StoneColdSooie

djmuzi said:


> On High gain setting when listening to classic through spotify on my iPad there is a periodical distortion: "krrrst" most on quiet parts. On low gain this doesn't happen... What's happening? I read that this amp doesn't make any noises...




Electromagnetic interference. I run into the same problem when I have my phone stacked to the amp and using WiFi


----------



## MrRzepa

As someone (Wokei?) posted a couple of pages before  Resisting emi is not NX1 strong side.


----------



## djmuzi

Hmm it's meant to sound better than built in amps and then this distortion which you can clearly hear... Stupid...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Anyone used Topping NX1 with Sennheiser HD595?

 Thinking about picking one up for a DX50 / NX1 application, either NX1 or E11K.


----------



## djmuzi

I have the combination with HD558


----------



## H20Fidelity

djmuzi said:


> I have the combination with HD558


 


 Do you think Its a good pairing or...?


----------



## djmuzi

Yes I like it very much. With amp the headphones sound a bit wider and stronger especially in high volume when iPad amp is kinda compressing.

But for such a headphone you need an amp with low impedance output I read somewhere. So you have to buy it  the NX1 is as good as much more expensive amps so go for it 40€ are a steal  

The 558 and 558 has very similar frequency response especially in bass; the bass decreases under 90 Hz steady but the NX1 boost a bit the bass, I read this in this thread somewhere on Page 16 in a review  read it  (oh just saw your comment there, you have read it  ). The review says that the NX1 is amazing for open headphones in terms of soundstage as well 

(And it's a nice toy too, you have the feeling then your headphone is driven properly. This placebo alone is worth the 40€ for me at least  )


----------



## H20Fidelity

djmuzi said:


> Yes I like it very much. With amp the headphones sound a bit wider and stronger especially in high volume when iPad amp is kinda compressing.
> 
> But for such a headphone you need an amp with low impedance output I read somewhere. So you have to buy it
> 
> ...


 


 Thanks! =)


----------



## hemipowered007

Just bought a fiio x3, wondering if anyone's used x3 w nx1, I'm guessing x3 amp bests nx1? I guess I'll try it before I sell the nx1. Anyone readi g I may have an nx1 for sale for 30 bucks soon!


----------



## Kamakahah

hemipowered007 said:


> Just bought a fiio x3, wondering if anyone's used x3 w nx1, I'm guessing x3 amp bests nx1? I guess I'll try it before I sell the nx1. Anyone readi g I may have an nx1 for sale for 30 bucks soon!




I use the NX1 and C&C BH attached to the X3 in a mini stack. All three amps have their pros and cons. I tend to alternative depending on headphone/earphone and genre of music. 

One beneficial reason for am external amp pairing with the X3 is that the line out in general, IMO, YMMV, sounds d better than the headphone out. Changes to firmware have altered things over the current life of the X3. 

I'd highly recommend experimenting for yourself before letting go of the NX1.


----------



## hemipowered007

Ya it was only $30 I'll probably keep it for the sake of having another toy anyways


----------



## TomasGarsva

Since it's only an amp, not a DAC, it will only work with earphone out? Or with line out as well?


----------



## H20Fidelity

tomasgarsva said:


> Since it's only an amp, not a DAC, it will only work with earphone out? Or with line out as well?


 


 NX1 will work with both an MP3 player headphone out (earphone out) or line out.

 The difference is when amping from headphone out you're double amping the signal from the MP3 players internal headphone amplifier, not the ideal way to use an amp but really, not so bad as people may make out, only if the headphone out isn't clean to begin with. True line out bypasses the players internal amp feeding a signal straight from Its DAC.

 The answer to your question: It will work both ways. =)


----------



## Enuma-elis

Hi guys. My nx-1 just came to my door. I use it as combo with C3 + astrotex ax35. So far I'm very very impressed. Only one thing drags my enthusiasm down- that's hiss produced by nx-1. It is noticeable even on takstars hi-2050 on low gain, of course it's more noticeable on iems. Is this a common thing?


----------



## eXniHiLo

Eventually looking for a portable headphones amp I stumbled on the NX1 and was wondering if it would fit well with - and be of any interest - a Focal Spirit Professional coupled with a Rockbox'd clip+ or my computer (ALC 1150). Anyone?
  
 Thank you for the impressions or the indications you ill provide 
  
 edit: FSP(Pro) not FSC(Classic)


----------



## H20Fidelity

exnihilo said:


> Eventually looking for a portable headphones amp I stumbled on the NX1 and was wondering if it would fit well with - and be of any interest - a Focal Spirit Professional coupled with a Rockbox'd clip+ or my computer (ALC 1150). Anyone?
> 
> Thank you for the impressions or the indications you ill provide
> 
> edit: FSP(Pro) not FSC(Classic)


 


 Your Focal Spirit is 32ohm impedance which is relatively easy to drive, though I always say Its worth a try and NX1 is really so cheap.

 In theory, your Clip+ should drive them quite easily however the best way to tell is by hands on experience for any benefits.
  
 Come to your own conclusion while gaining experience along the way. =)


----------



## eXniHiLo

h20fidelity said:


> Your Focal Spirit is 32ohm impedance which is relatively easy to drive, though I always say Its worth a try and NX1 is really so cheap.
> 
> In theory, your Clip+ should drive them quite easily however the best way to tell is by hands on experience for any benefits.
> 
> Come to your own conclusion while gaining experience along the way. =)


 
  
 Yup, I was more hesitating because of the sound quality improvement, because, as you mentioned, my FSP is only 32ohms and the clip and my computer are driving them easily and the sound is already very good. Though, I can notice a slight difference between the two at low levels.
 I think I will follow your advice and build my own opinion and learn things by getting my hands down on it as soon as it is available.
  
 Thank you


----------



## davidcotton

Last half hour at work today I decided to just run my sennheiser hd25-ii's out of the ipod classic (7th gen) headphone out.  Oh dear, sounded like crap, but was too lazy (it had been a long day)to get round to replugging the topping back in.  I've been using the topping and either a clip plus or aforementioned classic for awhile now and love it.  The only things that bug me slightly are the size difference between the clip and the topping, and the fact I didn't pick up and lod when I ordered it.  I just wish some of the daps had the battery life of the topping!


----------



## H20Fidelity

davidcotton said:


> Last half hour at work today I decided to just run my sennheiser hd25-ii's out of the ipod classic (7th gen) headphone out.  Oh dear, sounded like crap, but was too lazy (it had been a long day)to get round to replugging the topping back in.  I've been using the topping and either a clip plus or aforementioned classic for awhile now and love it.  The only things that bug me slightly are the size difference between the clip and the topping, and the fact I didn't pick up and lod when I ordered it.  I just wish some of the daps had the battery life of the topping!


 


 Yes, the Clip is rather awkward to pair with some amps, maybe you can come up with something like I used to do with E11.





 Of course, the ghetto bands are optional with today's advanced technology in dual lock.


----------



## eXniHiLo

@H20 & al.
 Just received my NX1, packaging was kinda wrecked and opened, plug-in cable is a short white one, was kind of disappointed.
 The amp in itself now. I will have to burn it in and give it a deeper insight but I tried it with an old classic recordings and my first impressions are those: the sound is clearer, highs are more distinct (limit fatiguing), notes are better isolated, sound is more precise. I guess this is not because of the quality of the amp but because of being an amp. It amplifies all sounds and in old recordings it is particularly noticeable. For instance with grainy background sounds (if you know what I mean). Besides it is even more noticeable the higher the volume.
  
 Now tried with an electronic music, same result but I am just blown out. Bass are detailed, deep (but not boomy). Mid is slightly better, but nothing extraordinary (but I may listen better next time because I am bad at evaluating mids ). Highs are opener. Scene seems larger (because of the openness)
  
 Ah an important info, I did this with my computer (ALC1150), I will have to try with my Clip+ now.
  
 Back to you in the studio


----------



## EISENbricher

exnihilo said:


> @H20 & al.
> Just received my NX1, packaging was kinda wrecked and opened, plug-in cable is a short white one, was kind of disappointed.
> The amp in itself now. I will have to burn it in and give it a deeper insight but I tried it with an old classic recordings and my first impressions are those: the sound is clearer, highs are more distinct (limit fatiguing), notes are better isolated, sound is more precise. I guess this is not because of the quality of the amp but because of being an amp. It amplifies all sounds and in old recordings it is particularly noticeable. For instance with grainy background sounds (if you know what I mean). Besides it is even more noticeable the higher the volume.
> 
> ...


 
 Awesome info. My NX1 is on the way, should receive within next week. BTW which kind of iems/headphones did you test this on?


----------



## eXniHiLo

eisenbricher said:


> Awesome info. My NX1 is on the way, should receive within next week. BTW which kind of iems/headphones did you test this on?


 
  
 Computer (ALC1150 separated circuit) > NX1 > Focal Spirit Professional
  
 Hope you will enjoy it Eisenbricher.
  
 P.S.: Two things I wanted to add but forgot:
 - This, in my opinion but I may be wrong, did not shape the response curve. My FSP still sound flat, with better bass.
 - When plugged in the backpanel (I/O shield), I had absolutely no problem BUT, when I plugged it in the front panel because it was handier, well I immediately plugged it back because I had unbearable EMI. No idea where it came from, but probably because my front panel cables are sticked together or very close/indirectly touching the other cables. 
  
_edit_: *Here* is the Official site I could NEVER find while searching for it.


----------



## EISENbricher

exnihilo said:


> Computer (ALC1150 separated circuit) > NX1 > Focal Spirit Professional
> 
> Hope you will enjoy it Eisenbricher.
> 
> ...



You are right, NX1 as said by many is very neutral.

Hmm that's interesting... Well this amp is prone to emi for sure.


----------



## MrRzepa

Rzepa also got his NX1. Box was a little bit damaged but Rzepa thinks this was delivery company fault. I don't mind that. IC cable quality is good enough for me, velcro dots are waitnig for Imod. Rubber bands are really tight thou. Now the amp itself. I really like it: petty neutral but i think soundstage is a bit bigger, like there is more air. But just a tiny bit. At least with Rzepa's iriver. Imod is on the way so will post something more. Rzepa is happy with his first amp  Oh and it came charged too.
  
 Just a couple of first thoughts. And extremely ugly, poor quality pic.


----------



## EISENbricher

Wokei virus on large


----------



## MrRzepa

Yup, it's all his fault  Topping should send him a company t-shirt or something


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Wokei virus on large







mrrzepa said:


> Yup, it's all his fault  Topping should send him a company t-shirt or something


----------



## TomasGarsva

Guys, you talk about amp burn in, i do get it, then it comes to earphones, but what is where to burn in, in an amp?


----------



## eXniHiLo

Nothing much really, just using the device so that the component "work". It's like running in a car. So that all get smooth


----------



## EISENbricher

Its a debatable fact... So far I only believe in mechanical burn in of earphones. I used to reject it before.


----------



## TomasGarsva

Earphones for a fact, but electronical, non moving parts? Seems very strange, the only part, that can "burn in" i think could be the battery, maybe someone can share more light on this?


----------



## Baycode

In topic: I beleive nearly every audio equipment benefits from burn-in (some do benefit much some do benefit less, and a very little nearly none). This is the most deadly debate over the years and non beleivers always blame the beleivers (at least this is what I have witnessed in the past 10 years in hedafi). Recently I am in a process for writing a review on Audio Minor cables. If someone to tell me that even the cables benefit from burn in I can not beleive enough... Cables too benefits from burn-in. There is DAY AND NIGHT difference for Audio Minor triple cryoed (-192 celcius degrees cooled for 3times) cable that I am evaluating.


----------



## eXniHiLo

I don't want to enter into scientific considerations, but when something is build from scratch, the components need to "adapt" to their new environment. As Baycode said, sometimes they adapt a lot, sometimes a little, sometimes almost none.
 Do electronic components evolve? Yes. they do. Does it alter the sound? I let you be the judge with your own hears


----------



## djmuzi

Woodoo


----------



## EISENbricher

I get it when an earphone gets better after burn in, but when it gets older do you guys believe it gets worse? Because of dust accumulation, corrosion, ageing and multitude of problems that affect every mechanical of electrical part... Maybe the best part of earphone is its mid age.


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> I get it when an earphone gets better after burn in, but when it gets older do you guys believe it gets worse? Because of dust accumulation, corrosion, ageing and multitude of problems that affect every mechanical of electrical part... Maybe the best part of earphone is its mid age.




If that happens ..buy Cayin C5...muahahahahaaha....Me next wish list


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> If that happens ..buy Cayin C5...muahahahahaaha....Me next wish list


same here lolol
Actually planned to buy it but was broke so cheapy cheapy Nx1


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> same here lolol
> Actually planned to buy it but was broke so cheapy cheapy Nx1




Not to take anything away from Topping...it's an excellent amp...well worth the price and even more...kick as battery...small footprint...Wokei approves..muahahahaha


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Not to take anything away from Topping...it's an excellent amp...well worth the price and even more...kick as battery...small footprint...Wokei approves..muahahahaha


 
 Sir you are the reason why I'm buying this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Also got that 4d sticker ready mwahahaa


----------



## djmuzi

Wow there are skins for the Topping? Where to get them?


----------



## Wokei

djmuzi said:


> Wow there are skins for the Topping? Where to get them?




EBay ..type ...3d carbon vinyl sticker ..voila ....cheers


----------



## EISENbricher

NX1 on sale... 
  
 http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/topping-nx1-earphone-headphone-portable-stero-mp3-amplifier-3-5mm-rechargeable.html


----------



## eXniHiLo

Just to notify those who wants to buy a NX1 that Topping changed the Usb cable for a shorter one.
  
 This long grey cable

  
 becomes this short white round cable


----------



## MrRzepa

Quote:


wokei said:


> If that happens ..buy Cayin C5...muahahahahaaha....Me next wish list



 Quote:


wokei said:


> Not to take anything away from Topping...it's an excellent amp...well worth the price and even more...kick as battery...small footprint...Wokei approves..muahahahaha


 Official Wokei Seal of Approval - OWSoA  Something that every audio company wants.
  
 C5 is also Rzepa's next target.
  
  
 @up,
 Thats funny. This is the cable Rzepa got.


----------



## EISENbricher

exnihilo said:


> Just to notify those who wants to buy a NX1 that Topping changed the Usb cable for a shorter one.
> 
> This long grey cable
> 
> ...


 
 I'd prefer the shorter one to that huge franken-cable xD  It almost looks as if it's some cable that powers an iron or something. 
 I hope it's a good quality though. Too many cheapish cables floating around these days. Past 3 microusb cables I purchased for my phone broke within days :/


----------



## Wokei

EISENbricher......3 cables gone bad ....you chew on them ......just joking .....give them some TLC .....cheers


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> @EISENbricher......3 cables gone bad ....you chew on them ......just joking .....give them some TLC .....cheers


 
 No way wokei senpai I don't chew the cables ~
 They just randomly give up on me : (


----------



## eXniHiLo

Time to get rid of


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> No way wokei senpai I don't chew the cables ~
> They just randomly give up on me : (




Just joking man ...though half of your salary is gone...but enjoy the spoils as your recent purchases are very well regarded choices around here...the pain is well worth it...muahahaha



exnihilo said:


> Time to get rid of


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Just joking man ...though half of your salary is gone...but enjoy the spoils as your recent purchases are very well regarded choices around here...the pain is well worth it...muahahaha


 
 Well said... yes I'm looking forward to : )


----------



## mdiogofs

So, the best portable amps till $150 are NX1 and C&H right? Another amp to consider besides these two? Tks


----------



## lawrecedent

mdiogofs said:


> So, the best portable amps till $150 are NX1 and C&H right? Another amp to consider besides these two? Tks



Although I love my NX1 it only cost me £20. I also own a fiio e18 which cost less than 150$ and is far superior in all regards except battery life.


----------



## eXniHiLo

You can build an amazing DIY cMoy too for less than $150


----------



## H20Fidelity

mdiogofs said:


> So, the best portable amps till $150 are NX1 and C&H right? Another amp to consider besides these two? Tks


 


 Its hard to say, E11K would probably be worth mentioning, and I will try one when I actually need another amp. Plus, there's several other $100 amps on eBay we haven't sifted through, exactly where NX1 and C&C BH came from. Its a matter of people trying them then giving the OK back here at Head-fi.
  
 Take this one for example we never got around to trying.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Latest-Breeze-Audio-E11-pure-Class-A-portable-Headphone-TPA6120-LME49860-by-WLX-/261582860153?pt=AU_Electronics_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3ce78daf79

 Really though if you want to upgrade 'properly' in moderation my money would go on a used JDS C5 or JDS C421.


----------



## MrRzepa

Also remember about S.M.S.L Saps. I've heard they are good too.

Taptalked from my Portable Ultrataptalker 2000


----------



## H20Fidelity

mrrzepa said:


> Also remember about S.M.S.L Saps. I've heard they are good too.
> 
> Taptalked from my Portable Ultrataptalker 2000


 


 I did try introducing SMSL SAP-5 into the community, everyone came running back to NX1. I guess it was a case of natural selection. Such is the way of Head-Fi, and letting 'the members decide' fate.


----------



## Wokei

h20fidelity said:


> I did try introducing SMSL SAP-5 into the community, everyone came running back to NX1. I guess it was a case of natural selection. Such is the way of Head-Fi, and letting 'the members decide' fate.




Still have SMSL SAP-5...Just don't turn on the bass boost..lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> Still have SMSL SAP-5...Just don't turn on the bass boost..lol


 


 And so it was, there had never been a better moment for this link to be posted.

 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PCkvCPvDXk


----------



## Wokei

Nicely done H20Fidelity...Woot woot


----------



## emutnyeh

I have toopiing nx1 an i think its broke...
When i connect m2m sound become mono..and if connect m2m That come with nx1 sound become mono stereo mono steroe again and again...but if i loose that jack it become normal..but sound become "kresck kresck" 
Well it's my nx1 broke? Or anything a can do to fix it??? Thx
Sorry for bad english


----------



## EISENbricher

emutnyeh said:


> I have toopiing nx1 an i think its broke...
> When i connect m2m sound become mono..and if connect m2m That come with nx1 sound become mono stereo mono steroe again and again...but if i loose that jack it become normal..but sound become "kresck kresck"
> Well it's my nx1 broke? Or anything a can do to fix it??? Thx
> Sorry for bad english


 
 Your NX1 input socket is broke. You can change it yourself if you know how to solder.
 It's not a big issue : )
  
 Or ask any local electrician / phone repairer. They usually have 3.5mm sockets in stock.


----------



## goodvibes

Or you can get another one for cheap at the big group buy site.


----------



## niron

mdiogofs said:


> So, the best portable amps till $150 are NX1 and C&H right? Another amp to consider besides these two? Tks


 
  
 And what about the Electric Avenues PA2V2, where do you rank this one between these two?


----------



## EISENbricher

niron said:


> And what about the Electric Avenues PA2V2, where do you rank this one between these two?


 
 Oh I'm so much interested in that amp : )  I really love the way it looks and it has its own unique background (being assembled by one person).
 I'm also eager to hear thoughts on the PA2V2 (and how it compares to other 'budget' portable amps)


----------



## DJScope

It's happened guys!!! Topping NX1 on Massdrop!!! MSRP is a bit BS though. But you can be sure that it's legit and they don't take forever to ship.

 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx1-headphone-amp


----------



## EISENbricher

Meh... You're right, that MSRP is bs. Can easily get nx1 for that price anywhere. I got mine for $32 from ebay with free shipping.


----------



## niron

eisenbricher said:


> I got mine for $32 from ebay with free shipping.


 
  
 Link?


----------



## EISENbricher

niron said:


> Link?


 
 Here you go: 
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stereo-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/261618695571?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3ce9b07d93
  
  
 No worries, a seller with very good feedback.


----------



## niron

eisenbricher said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stereo-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/261618695571?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3ce9b07d93
> 
> 
> No worries, a seller with very good feedback.


 
  
 Yeah, I know the seller quite well.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## spatzi

Considering getting this from Massdrop. The problem is how do I hook it up to my Sony a 17? Sony is a digital out that is proprietary. No idea where to get a connecting cable. Would There be any point of running the Sony from the headphone out to this amp?


----------



## EISENbricher

That digital port is just input port and not output. You can hook NX1 to its output jack just like any other players.


----------



## spatzi

eisenbricher said:


> That digital port is just input port and not output. You can hook NX1 to its output jack just like any other players.




You sure about that? I found photos of Sony a17 units running digital out from special adaptor cable to portable amps.


----------



## DJScope

The NX1 is a headamp not a DAC.


----------



## EISENbricher

Well there are some DAC/AMP combos that might do this for him but NX1 surely won't. It's like a cheapest amp money can buy.


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Hi,
Will pairing this amp with fiiox1 and v sonic GR07 help improve SQ significantly? (As compared to standaolne x1 and GR07 only)?
Regards,


----------



## EISENbricher

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> Will pairing this amp with fiiox1 and v sonic GR07 help improve SQ significantly? (As compared to standaolne x1 and GR07 only)?
> Regards,


 
 It should, yes. The sound should be more tight, as it's the Amp with very low impedance is driving your earphones. There's oodles of power it can supply as opposed to generally weaker output of DAPs.
  
 Oh and nice to meet you... I presume you're fellow Indian head-fier? I am : )


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Thanks a lot Eisenbricher.
Nice meeting u. I shall order Nx1 soon. It seems to be the best VFM option to enter in the world of sound and portable gear. Its gonna be my first amp purchase.
Regards


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Hi. 
Will use of dedicated cable like fiioL8 improve SQ over stock cables?
Regards,


----------



## EISENbricher

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi.
> Will use of dedicated cable like fiioL8 improve SQ over stock cables?
> Regards,



No, there is no difference in SQ for cable this short. In case of long cables the better insulated ones keep SQ better because they pick less EMI. But I'd recommend not to spend much money on short cable.


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Ok. Thanks a lot.
Slight OTC, what about little longer, say 4-6 feet long branded but costly RCA cables?
Does it improve SQ significantly over generic ones?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Cables are a touchy subject, everyone seems to have thier own opinion or little philosophy, believers, non-believers, neutral / lost in limbo. Generally, I have heard cables make a big difference, little difference and no difference, so where does that leave us? Practically back where we started. I will say that cable upgrades are probably the least noticeable (on average) than any other upgrade, and generally for someone who's 'tweaking' the final sound of thier rig. If you want to try a decent silver plated cable look up the SMSL interconnect for about $20 on eBay, that will give you a decent taste and let you form an opinion without spending your children's college funds.


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> Cables are a touchy subject, everyone seems to have thier own opinion or little philosophy, believers, non-believers, neutral / lost in limbo. Generally, I have heard cables make a big difference, little difference and no difference, so where does that leave us? Practically back where we started. I will say that cable upgrades are probably the least noticeable (on average) than any other upgrade, and generally for someone who's 'tweaking' the final sound of thier rig. If you want to try a decent silver plated cable look up the SMSL interconnect for about $20 on eBay, that will give you a decent taste and let you form an opinion without spending your children's college funds.


couldn't have expressed better.


----------



## Francisk

h20fidelity said:


> Cables are a touchy subject, everyone seems to have thier own opinion or little philosophy, believers, non-believers, neutral / lost in limbo. Generally, I have heard cables make a big difference, little difference and no difference, so where does that leave us? Practically back where we started. I will say that cable upgrades are probably the least noticeable (on average) than any other upgrade, and generally for someone who's 'tweaking' the final sound of thier rig. If you want to try a decent silver plated cable look up the SMSL interconnect for about $20 on eBay, that will give you a decent taste and let you form an opinion without spending your children's college funds.




I totally agree with you....even tip rolling makes more difference.....without sacrificing your kid's education


----------



## spatzi

Anyone know where I can get an angled adapter for the Sony a17 to run to this amp? I am awaiting delivery of the amp and already received a Fiio cable (wm port to 1/8 mini plug) but the cable is not angled and will make it difficult to pocket the device without bending it.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Dropped out of HiFi for a while, just coming back. Looking at getting a set of fostex t50rp and Im wondering how these will drive them. I currently run Sony mdr-v7 as my go to cans.
My key words are analytical, neutral, big soundstage and imaging, and speed speed speed. I don't care for "fun" in your face sound signatures, prefer a cold, crisp laid back sound. I was looking at the e11k but I'm considering the nx1 also. Opinions?


----------



## EISENbricher

E11K is known for its colder sound signature. NX1 won't change the sound signature of your source. So it's your call.


----------



## hemipowered007

I've spent part of tonight listening to my new x3 line out to my nx1 to my modded t50rps. The nx1 does a fantastic job for it's price. Its hard to believe it's a 40 amp really. No I'm not saying it's a giant killer or any non sense it's just a clean amp for a low low price .


----------



## hemipowered007

It was also a let to drive my he4s, not great but it got em loud no clipping. Just no where near as clean as a desktop amp, and busy/complex music got a little smeared up.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

hemipowered007 said:


> I've spent part of tonight listening to my new x3 line out to my nx1 to my modded t50rps. The nx1 does a fantastic job for it's price. Its hard to believe it's a 40 amp really. No I'm not saying it's a giant killer or any non sense it's just a clean amp for a low low price .



I just pulled the trigger one one. Presents for myself!


----------



## hemipowered007

thoughtcriminal said:


> I just pulled the trigger one one. Presents for myself!




Its so cheap its almost a "why the hell not?" decision. This thing could have been terrible and I wouldn't have cared to much. But I've been getting really lucky on "bang for your buck" gear lately


----------



## BelialSeraph

Indeed, it ended up being a good buy, especially with that battery life. Forgot to turn it off three nights (turning it off on the morning after waking up) and its still running without me having to charge since - my E12 nor the E17 wouldn't get past the first night!


----------



## EISENbricher

belialseraph said:


> Indeed, it ended up being a good buy, especially with that battery life. Forgot to turn it off three nights (turning it off on the morning after waking up) and its still running without me having to charge since - my E12 nor the E17 wouldn't get past the first night!


 
 Amps should definitely boast that much battery life. People already have a lot of things to charge such as phone, dac and more. With added headache of Amp it only gets worse.


----------



## mdiogofs

eisenbricher said:


> E11K is known for its colder sound signature. NX1 won't change the sound signature of your source. So it's your call.


 
 Ain't that almost all the FiiO amps effect? I only have E6 but from what i've been reading...If you have brighter IEMs FiiO amps are maybe a no no with them...


----------



## EISENbricher

mdiogofs said:


> Ain't that almost all the FiiO amps effect? I only have E6 but from what i've been reading...If you have brighter IEMs FiiO amps are maybe a no no with them...


 
 I won't know... I haven't tried one yet. My impressions were based on the opinions I read on head-fi : )


----------



## peter123

mdiogofs said:


> Ain't that almost all the FiiO amps effect? I only have E6 but from what i've been reading...If you have brighter IEMs FiiO amps are maybe a no no with them...




My experience from E5, E11 and E12 is the opposite.


----------



## DJScope

FiiO amps are a little warmer than flat. So they sound good with colder headphones.


----------



## spurxiii

djscope said:


> FiiO amps are a little warmer than flat. So they sound good with colder headphones.


 
 +1


----------



## EISENbricher

Received my NX1 today, I'm extremely happy with this one!
  
 So far I've tried NX1 with every earphone I have and noticed few common changes it made :
 1. Soundstage increased quite a bit
 2. Bass has tightened
  
 Amp is little and pretty manageable. Provides more than enough gain for me as I use IEMs almost all the time. 
 I see HUGE battery life packed within this. When I received NX1 it was switched ON and the blue LED was glowing. I don't know since how much time it stayed like this. Most probably the guy at customs department did this. But it's been 5 days at least since the amp passed customs. I'm still using it without charging for 4hrs and it's still going strong.


----------



## headdict

djscope said:


> FiiO amps are a little warmer than flat. So they sound good with colder headphones.


 

 FiiO E12 is actually slightly colder than flat according to innerfidelity measurements. Anyone who believes such differences are audible (not me) should not pair E12 with colder headphones.
  
 Warm cans are best paired with cans of cold beer, by the way.


----------



## mdiogofs

This is my example: if a pair the Havi B3P1 with an E6, because B3P1 is slightly harsh at treble and the E6 (in no EQ) enhances treble a little, i don't think they are good together.
  
 Do the E11K for instance enhances treble a bit? If it does it cannot match with IEMs with somehow harsh treble i think. It becomes harsher...
  
So most of my IEMs are brighter and a bit harsh at treble (that i like but not too much) i don't want an amp that increases the treble even more...My point was not actually about bass, at all, just treble.


----------



## DJScope

headdict said:


> FiiO E12 is actually slightly colder than flat according to innerfidelity measurements. Anyone who believes such differences are audible (not me) should not pair E12 with colder headphones.
> 
> Warm cans are best paired with cans of cold beer, by the way.




Hmmm, when I pair the E12 with colder cans I get the opposite sensation. 

Cold beer goes good with all music!



mdiogofs said:


> This is my example: if a pair the Havi B3P1 with an E6, because B3P1 is slightly harsh at treble and the E6 (in no EQ) enhances treble a little, i don't think they are good together.
> 
> Do the E11K for instance enhances treble a bit? If it does it cannot match with IEMs with somehow harsh treble i think. It becomes harsher...
> 
> So most of my IEMs are brighter and a bit harsh at treble (that i like but not too much) i don't want an amp that increases the treble even more...My point was not actually about bass, at all, just treble.




The Havi B3 Pro1 isn't treble harsh. I actually have my FiiO E17 EQ set to Bass 0db and Treble +4db for them. Makes everything more crisp and clear, also increases soundstage a bit. And the E6 isn't exactly an amp, more of a hardware EQ than anything. 

And by the way, enhances treble compared to what?


----------



## mdiogofs

Yeah you got me, i'm not making the proper comparisons. It was just to tell my point.
  
 Let's just say if an IEM has good amount of treble, for me, and the amp extends it to a point that it become a little harsh, for me, because of it's signature, i want to avoid that. But it's depends on each one treble sensitivity.
  
 Maybe this example: Altone 200 hybrid IEM has bright treble, and i believe if i pair it with a FiiO E12A (as in the only review here now says it's signature is on the brighter side), the treble will become too harsh and a not much enjoyable sound. 
  
 So, i was saying, if a pair a a brighter IEM with a brighter AMP, things could go too bright


----------



## DJScope

mdiogofs said:


> Yeah you got me, i'm not making the proper comparisons. It was just to tell my point.
> 
> Let's just say if an IEM has good amount of treble, for me, and the amp extends it to a point that it become a little harsh, for me, because of it's signature, i want to avoid that. But it's depends on each one treble sensitivity.
> 
> ...




I get what you're saying. I've not heard the E12A yet. But my impression with the E12 was that its on the warm side. Kinda strange though that it measures the oposite.


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Hmmm, when I pair the E12 with colder cans I get the opposite sensation.
> 
> Cold beer goes good with all music!




+1, couldn't agree more with both those statements


----------



## thoughtcriminal

One thing I've learned about subjective reviews
If everyone says its warm or everyone says it's cold, it probably is.
If everyone says its neutral, it probably is not.
If every person has a different opinion, its neutral.
I take this as an excellent sign for both the nx1 and the fiio amps.


----------



## EISENbricher

Okay seems like this is Fiio thread and not Topping NX1 thread anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway I'm posting some pics of my new NX1 here... I'm so loving this amp. Not only it's simple, lightweight with a very compact footprint, but its SQ is top notch as well! This amp as minimal effect on signature of sound coming out of your source. It just adds power to it. Oh, and not to mention the battery life which lasts for eternity 
  
 Here you go...


----------



## Que88

Hi guys,
  
 I am new to the forum and to the audio game. Yesterday I bought a Topping NX1 and by reading this thread realized that it does not have a DAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I was searching for a AMP/DAC combo on Amazon and it seems, that after some time it started to suggest also just DAC's and AMP's which I did not realize in my noobishness.
  
 I mainly bought it to improve the sound I get out of my laptop using headphones (Audio Technica ATH-AD500x). I also wanted to use it OTG connected to my smartphone listening to 8tracks. And I have also a Sansa Fuze.
  
 Now... does that mean that I cannot use it with my laptop at all and with my smartphone not via OTG , just via normal input, which means not much improvement to the sound?
  
 Could somebody shed a bit of light on that for me?


----------



## H20Fidelity

que88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and to the audio game. Yesterday I bought a Topping NX1 and by reading this thread realized that it does not have a DAC.
> 
> ...


 


 All is not lost for the laptop side of things as you can buy a separate DAC running NX1 to that. I suggest you research USB DACs to see your options.

 Something like this Ele DAC is cheap and inexpensive.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-Original-PCM2704-DAC-BOARD-CARD-With-ELNA-Capacitor-/221477069768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33910fe3c8

 As for the smartphone you can only use NX1 from the headphone out as an amp only.


----------



## lawrecedent

que88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and to the audio game. Yesterday I bought a Topping NX1 and by reading this thread realized that it does not have a DAC. :blink:
> I was searching for a AMP/DAC combo on Amazon and it seems, that after some time it started to suggest also just DAC's and AMP's which I did not realize in my noobishness.
> ...




It still should improve the sound of your smartphone quite a bit as the inbuilt amps are not usually terribly good.


----------



## EISENbricher

que88 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to the forum and to the audio game. Yesterday I bought a Topping NX1 and by reading this thread realized that it does not have a DAC. :blink:
> I was searching for a AMP/DAC combo on Amazon and it seems, that after some time it started to suggest also just DAC's and AMP's which I did not realize in my noobishness.
> ...



Inbuilt amps suck. Keep laptop's volume around 70% and use NX1. I have one and it makes a lot of difference for me. Not to mention NX1 attached to phone/player also improves sound a lot.


----------



## Que88

Thanks guys. I'll give it a spin and see how it will work.


----------



## MrRzepa

One short information from Rzepa.
  
 Imod + NX1 + Takstar pro80 = <3


----------



## Que88

h20fidelity said:


> Something like this Ele DAC is cheap and inexpensive.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-Original-PCM2704-DAC-BOARD-CARD-With-ELNA-Capacitor-/221477069768?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33910fe3c8


 
 Just ordered it. Now I am set for the start. Well... I will be, in 2 months or so when it arrives


----------



## blse59

Will this drive a Sennheiser HD600? I'm thinking of using it for my PlayStation 3. For example:
  
 PS3 --> RCA out --> RCA female to 3.5mm male cable --> Topping NX 1 --> Sennheiser HD600.
  
 If it doesn't have enough power, I might get a FiiO E11K instead.


----------



## H20Fidelity

blse59 said:


> Will this drive a Sennheiser HD600? I'm thinking of using it for my PlayStation 3. For example:
> 
> PS3 --> RCA out --> RCA female to 3.5mm male cable --> Topping NX 1 --> Sennheiser HD600.
> 
> If it doesn't have enough power, I might get a FiiO E11K instead.




It will get the job done in high gain, I've been able to drive 250ohm Beyer DT880 with NX1 which despite the 50ohm lower impedance I found harder to drive than HD600. If you just want decent sound for gaming it will be absolutely fine (and some more) just don't expect world class results. 

If you have $100 bucks to spend and a spare power point near your PS3 consider a Schitt Magni instead.


----------



## Mumbles119

Hi all, long time with no posting... just lurking!
  
 I recently lost my AKG QC460s due to sound loss in one speaker. The AKGs were great, I really loved their portability and folding option, the sound was good, but noise isolation and leakage were terrible.
  
 I wanted to up the level I was listening to, but also gain comfort, a style that suited me and ease of use. I have recently purchased the B&O H6 headphones. The design is perfect, with a size for over ear phones that sit closely (unlike the very chunky Momentums). The quality and comfort is excellent, they fold flat well enough for travelling.They have an iPhone controller which is the only time I use headphones during my commutes. And finally the sound is beautiful and clear.
  
 At home they are perfect, travelling on trains they lose it a little. Leaving me wishing the iPhone 6 could power the volume a bit more. Unfortunately I do not use a lossless music player, I have all my files through iTunes as ease of commuting and use is crucial to me. So I a looking for portable headphone amp that will be easy to use with an iPhone 6 and the H6s.
  
 My wishes are for an amp that increases the power of the volume and lower bass levels, but does not lose the sound quality of the H6s or their inline remote functionality.
  
 I am looking at the FiiO E11K or the Topping NX1 or the SMSL SAP 5.
  
 If you would be so good as to help me, my questions are:
 - Using iTunes/Iphone 6 and H6s, will a budget portable amp make a noticable difference?
 - Will a portable amp affect the inline remote buttons and commands?
 - Which one would you recommend for my set up, the E11K, NX1 or SAP 5?
  
 Thank you for any help you can give.


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Hi,
 Will SQ improve significantly if I combine Topping NX1 in combination with Vsonic GR07 with following source?:
 *FiioX`1
 *Moto G
 Regards,


----------



## EISENbricher

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> Will SQ improve significantly if I combine Topping NX1 in combination with Vsonic GR07 with following source?:
> *FiioX`1
> *Moto G
> Regards,



For moto G definitely. 
Fiio X1.. Depends.


----------



## blse59

h20fidelity said:


> It will get the job done in high gain, I've been able to drive 250ohm Beyer DT880 with NX1 which despite the 50ohm lower impedance I found harder to drive than HD600. If you just want decent sound for gaming it will be absolutely fine (and some more) just don't expect world class results.
> 
> If you have $100 bucks to spend and a spare power point near your PS3 consider a Schitt Magni instead.


 

 Thanks for the tip! Decisions, decisions...


----------



## djmuzi

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> Will SQ improve significantly if I combine Topping NX1 in combination with Vsonic GR07 with following source?:
> *FiioX`1
> *Moto G
> Regards,




MotoG has a very crappy amp. The difference is quite huge!


----------



## H20Fidelity

blse59 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Decisions, decisions...




I forgot to mention the SMSL amps in my earlier post, there's plenty of little (wall powered) desktop amps around $50 for your application with RCA inputs. Just look on eBay search for 'SMSL amp' 

They're worth looking at.


----------



## DJScope

eisenbricher said:


> For moto G definitely.
> Fiio X1.. Depends.


 
  
 The Moto G is actually pretty good in terms clarity and measurements (good SNR and distortion values) better than some flagship phones, but it has bad extension and power. The NX1 greatly improves the sound. Though the X1 is a different story. Its a great DAP for IEMs but lack power for full sized cans. NX1 will be a great companion IMO.
  
 I'd suggest you look into the FiiO X3 or FiiO E17 which both work as a DAC for the Moto G and PC. The X3 being a standalone DAP as well. It will get you more for your money.


----------



## kiranjoshi7

eisenbricher said:


> For moto G definitely.
> Fiio X1.. Depends.


 
 Hi,
 I didnt get this.


----------



## werewolf91

Hi, everyone. This is my 1st posting. I just wondering is there anyone tried pairing hifiman express hm 101 with topping nx1? I'm currently using the hifiman hm 101 but when I used it with my Aiaiai Tma-1 (32ohm) seem to be a lower on volume than my laptop headphone jack. Was wondering maybe it can improve it? I'm also using a UE600vi. Thank you


----------



## xmakeafistx

Hi there guys! Just received my NX1 as a gift today. I'm sad to say though that it has this awful buzzing sound, and it sounds absolutely thin and awful. The buzzing alternates when I touch the amp itself. I decided to do a little trial and error. I plugged the USB into the amp to charge it and gave it a listen while it was charging. It sounds fantastic! But I still noticed some static in the background. I pulled the USB out half way and realized that it sounded perfect, like the amp probably should sound. I'm assuming that it needs to be grounded in order to sound fine.
  
 Am I doing something wrong or is this a manufacturers defect? I can't really return it since its a gift, and I'm not sure if they'd take it without proof of purchase. I do have the original box, and it even has the serial number/barcode on it. I just opened it a few minutes ago. Has anyone dealt with their customer service before? Are they pretty good?

 Given I come into a situation where I cannot return this amp, what are some ways that I could repair it on my own? Would you suggest doing this on your own or seeking a professional? I have very little experience in soldering/electronics but I do have the tools to do so.


----------



## DJScope

xmakeafistx said:


> Hi there guys! Just received my NX1 as a gift today. I'm sad to say though that it has this awful buzzing sound, and it sounds absolutely thin and awful. The buzzing alternates when I touch the amp itself. I decided to do a little trial and error. I plugged the USB into the amp to charge it and gave it a listen while it was charging. It sounds fantastic! But I still noticed some static in the background. I pulled the USB out half way and realized that it sounded perfect, like the amp probably should sound. I'm assuming that it needs to be grounded in order to sound fine.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or is this a manufacturers defect? I can't really return it since its a gift, and I'm not sure if they'd take it without proof of purchase. I do have the original box, and it even has the serial number/barcode on it. I just opened it a few minutes ago. Has anyone dealt with their customer service before? Are they pretty good?
> 
> ...




Sounds like a grounding issue. Does it sound like there's anything loose inside when you shake it?


----------



## H20Fidelity

werewolf91 said:


> Hi, everyone. This is my 1st posting. I just wondering is there anyone tried pairing hifiman express hm 101 with topping nx1? I'm currently using the hifiman hm 101 but when I used it with my Aiaiai Tma-1 (32ohm) seem to be a lower on volume than my laptop headphone jack. Was wondering maybe it can improve it? I'm also using a UE600vi. Thank you


 


 It probably can help using NX1 from HM101 line out, although from what you're describing there's a problem with your HM101 headphone out that needs to be addressed.


----------



## werewolf91

h20fidelity said:


> It probably can help using NX1 from HM101 line out, although from what you're describing there's a problem with your HM101 headphone out that needs to be addressed.


 
 Thanks for the reply. i think i just return my hm 101 to amazon still got till 31 jan and get another usb dac/amp. been eyeing on the fiio e17.


----------



## H20Fidelity

werewolf91 said:


> Thanks for the reply. i think i just return my hm 101 to amazon still got till 31 jan and get another usb dac/amp. been eyeing on the fiio e17.


 


 Sure, maybe consider iBasso D Zero MK2 as well.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/741541/new-ibasso-d-zero-mk2


----------



## werewolf91

h20fidelity said:


> Sure, maybe consider iBasso D Zero MK2 as well.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/741541/new-ibasso-d-zero-mk2


 
 Sorry for borrowing this thread. just saw people's impression of the ibasso d zero mk 2. from some of their comment kinda put me off because there appear to be hiss when they switch it to high gain. it also mainly reason for me to return my hifiman hm 101 (with ferrite core install on usb cable). i try to persuade myself to ignore there hiss but just cant. sorry again and for my english. but thanks for the recommendation, appreciate it.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

Got my Fiio X1 today and I enjoy the sound the NX1 gives when I use line out.


----------



## xmakeafistx

djscope said:


> Sounds like a grounding issue. Does it sound like there's anything loose inside when you shake it?


 
 I tried shaking it and no sound. I emailed Topping and they told me to give it a full charge and that should solve my issues. Charging fixed the buzzing issues, but it did not fix the extremely weak/thin/distorted sound. Sure enough, when I have one hand on the device and one hand on the metal bezel of my iPhone, it sounds perfect. I'm more than positive its a grounding issue. I'm just unsure of how how I would go about fixing such a thing, or if the company will even cover it. Really bums me out, because it sounds fantastic with my Havi B3 Pro I's.


----------



## iJay

I tried shaking it and no sound. I emailed Topping and they told me to give it a full charge and that should solve my issues. Charging fixed the buzzing issues, but it did not fix the extremely weak/thin/distorted sound. Sure enough, when I have one hand on the device and one hand on the metal bezel of my iPhone, it sounds perfect. I'm more than positive its a grounding issue. I'm just unsure of how how I would go about fixing such a thing, or if the company will even cover it. Really bums me out, because it sounds fantastic with my Havi B3 Pro I's. 
[/quote]
Maybe try a different cable. The ground or common of the L/R cable might have integrity issues which would cause low volume and thin sound.


----------



## xmakeafistx

ijay said:


> I tried shaking it and no sound. I emailed Topping and they told me to give it a full charge and that should solve my issues. Charging fixed the buzzing issues, but it did not fix the extremely weak/thin/distorted sound. Sure enough, when I have one hand on the device and one hand on the metal bezel of my iPhone, it sounds perfect. I'm more than positive its a grounding issue. I'm just unsure of how how I would go about fixing such a thing, or if the company will even cover it. Really bums me out, because it sounds fantastic with my Havi B3 Pro I's.



Maybe try a different cable. The ground or common of the L/R cable might have integrity issues which would cause low volume and thin sound.[/quote]

That ended up being the issue, just faulty cable. Thanks so much! I feel like an idiot for not realizing it sooner. What are some decent small aux cables for this amp? The one I used to test is extremely long.


----------



## iJay

Better a simple solution than otherwise!


----------



## thoughtcriminal

xmakeafistx said:


> Maybe try a different cable. The ground or common of the L/R cable might have integrity issues which would cause low volume and thin sound.




That ended up being the issue, just faulty cable. Thanks so much! I feel like an idiot for not realizing it sooner. What are some decent small aux cables for this amp? The one I used to test is extremely long.[/quote]

I had the same problem with mine.
Got a JDS ultra short interconnect http://www.jdslabs.com/products/146/ultra-short-3-5mm-interconnect-cable/
And I'm very happy with it


----------



## DJScope

xmakeafistx said:


> Maybe try a different cable. The ground or common of the L/R cable might have integrity issues which would cause low volume and thin sound.


 
 That ended up being the issue, just faulty cable. Thanks so much! I feel like an idiot for not realizing it sooner. What are some decent small aux cables for this amp? The one I used to test is extremely long.[/quote]

  
 I'm glad you've got it figured out! Enjoy!


----------



## Wokei

Faulty cable only...woot woot


----------



## donedj

received these for running my massdrop akg k7xx headphones, and they are a perfect match. This litte amp sure can drive these without any issues, the sound is crystal clear. amazing for the price, i paid around $39, and definitely worth every penny of it. highly recommended. even though the k7xx is lower impedance phone (60 ohms supposedly), they definitely need some quite a bit of power. i am sure the nx1 will be able to drive sennheiser 600-650 without any issues as well.


----------



## TomasGarsva

So post office made a mistake..


----------



## HookedOnAudio

stonecoldsooie said:


> Got my Fiio X1 today and I enjoy the sound the NX1 gives when I use line out.


 
  
 Definitely a good deal for the money. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now if only there would be more amps that support frequencies below 20 Hz....  too many seem to limit their active frequency range to 20 Hz - 20 kHz...


----------



## H20Fidelity

tomasgarsva said:


> So post office made a mistake..


 

 Well then! That sure gives new meaning to double amping!


----------



## peter123

h20fidelity said:


> Well then! That sure gives new meaning to double amping!




Lol!


----------



## xmakeafistx

Anybody else have some issues with minor feedback with this amp? I've had it on every source I've listened to. I'm wondering if my aux cord (long, ****ty random AUX cord), could be the culprit? or is this just an issue with the amp? There was a few times where it was dead silent, but lately I've been getting plenty of feedback.


----------



## EISENbricher

xmakeafistx said:


> Anybody else have some issues with minor feedback with this amp? I've had it on every source I've listened to. I'm wondering if my aux cord (long, ****ty random AUX cord), could be the culprit? or is this just an issue with the amp? There was a few times where it was dead silent, but lately I've been getting plenty of feedback.


 
 No feedback issues here. Shorter cable always good. I'd suggest getting a new cable.
 My NX1 is dead silent even on high gains. I just face minor EMI issues when I bring it closer to a mobile phone.


----------



## peter123

xmakeafistx said:


> Anybody else have some issues with minor feedback with this amp? I've had it on every source I've listened to. I'm wondering if my aux cord (long, ****ty random AUX cord), could be the culprit? or is this just an issue with the amp? There was a few times where it was dead silent, but lately I've been getting plenty of feedback.




With low impendance IEM's there's a low background hiss on mine. Nothing that bother me much but I wouldn't call my unit dead silent. 

EMI is also pretty bad on mine and I would never be able to pair it with my phone or tablet.

Still love it though and it's great for longer flights.

Edit: I've got the Bluebird U6 coming in in a couple of weeks. Should be a good benchmark for the NX1


----------



## EISENbricher

peter123 said:


> With low impendance IEM's there's a low background hiss on mine. Nothing that bother me much but I wouldn't call my unit dead silent.
> 
> EMI is also pretty bad on mine and I would never be able to pair it with my phone or tablet.
> 
> Still love it though and it's great for longer flights.


 
 I suffer from EMI issues when I'm using GSM (2G) networks. For WCDMA (3G) networks there is not EMI issue at all. I pair my NX1 with my phone. 
  
 So yeah if you set your phone's network options to use only 3G networks then it works out all right.


----------



## peter123

eisenbricher said:


> I suffer from EMI issues when I'm using GSM (2G) networks. For WCDMA (3G) networks there is not EMI issue at all. I pair my NX1 with my phone.
> 
> So yeah if you set your phone's network options to use only 3G networks then it works out all right.




I usually have 4G available around here, never less than 3G......


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Edit: I've got the Bluebird U6 coming in in a couple of weeks. Should be a good benchmark for the NX1


 
  
 That the one that you can swap opamps on? Seems my nx1 was shipped by stuffing it into a bottle, letting it floating across the ocean. Haven't had an update since it left Singapore almost a month ago. Good news is I'll have my e12a tomorrow.


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> That the one that you can swap opamps on? Seems my nx1 was shipped by stuffing it into a bottle, letting it floating across the ocean. Haven't had an update since it left Singapore almost a month ago. Good news is I'll have my e12a tomorrow.




Yes it is. I'm not quite sure what to think about op amp swapping though. I remember doing this a long time ago with my LD I+ and iirc any changes was very subtle. I'm getting the Matrix M-stage soon as well with the same possibility so I'll get plenty of chances to try it again 

Glad to hear that your E12A purchase went through and hopefully your NX1 shows up soon as well.....


----------



## Mr Trev

Plenty of fun to be had swapping opamps according to the e12diy thread - possibly some good recommendations too. Just don't buy 'em from ebay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
 Tis a nice looking unit. Interesting to hear your impressions, but I would imagine it would probably more on the level of the e11k than the nx1. Who knows maybe with the right amp combo, it could stand toe to toe with your c5 (if that's the case I'll absolutely get one too)


----------



## EISENbricher

peter123 said:


> I usually have 4G available around here, never less than 3G......


 
 Haha I've never used 4G yet so can't comment how it'll affect NX1.
 4G still pretty non-existent in my country.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

eisenbricher said:


> Haha I've never used 4G yet so can't comment how it'll affect NX1.
> 4G still pretty non-existent in my country.




Whatever 4G bands Sprint uses here doesn't cause anymore noise than 3G for me.


----------



## EISENbricher

stonecoldsooie said:


> Whatever 4G bands Sprint uses here doesn't cause anymore noise than 3G for me.



Cool. 3G doesn't cause any noise for me. Wifi does, a little. But only when huge data transfer is taking place over phone's wifi.


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Hi,
For pure natural SQ which is better:
 Topping NX1 OR
 Fiio E11K?
 Source: Moto G And Fiio x1
 Regards,


----------



## EISENbricher

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Hi,
> For pure natural SQ which is better:
> Topping NX1 OR
> Fiio E11K?
> ...


 
 E11K changes the sound signature. Have seem some people claiming that it makes sound warmer, while some say that it makes the sound darker.
 NX1, is more on a neutral side. I haven't noticed any change in sound sig. It just provides the AMPing.


----------



## kiranjoshi7

Thanks a lot. I am getting topping NX1 then as I want natural and uncoloured sound and compact size.
Regards


----------



## EISENbricher

kiranjoshi7 said:


> Thanks a lot. I am getting topping NX1 then as I want natural and uncoloured sound and compact size.
> Regards


 
 Good decision, and you'll like the battery life as well... I charge my NX1 once in a week xD


----------



## spiritcrusher

eisenbricher said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topping-NX1-Earphone-Headphone-Portable-Stereo-MP3-Amplifier-3-5mm-Rechargeable-/261618695571?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3ce9b07d93
> 
> 
> No worries, a seller with very good feedback.


 
 Anyone else who ordered the NX1 from this seller can I just ask if their tracking info was reliable? I got my tracking number when I ordered it on 31st December but it hasn't shown up yet on SingPost. Starting to wonder what's going on with it now...


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> With low impendance IEM's there's a low background hiss on mine. Nothing that bother me much but I wouldn't call my unit dead silent.
> 
> EMI is also pretty bad on mine and I would never be able to pair it with my phone or tablet.
> 
> ...




Hey buddy ...could you provide the link where you bought yr Bluebird U6 ....cant wait fir yr comparison with NX1.....cheers


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Hey buddy ...could you provide the link where you bought yr Bluebird U6 ....cant wait fir yr comparison with NX1.....cheers


 
 No problems my firend, I bought mine from here:
  
 http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bluebird-U6-Headphone-Earphone-Protable-Mini-Amplifier-Class-A-Amplifier-Large-Current-Low-Noise-Promotion/32251922329.html
  
 still waiting though.......................
  
 Edit: wrong link


----------



## Wokei

Mucho gracias buddy peter123


----------



## EISENbricher

spiritcrusher said:


> Anyone else who ordered the NX1 from this seller can I just ask if their tracking info was reliable? I got my tracking number when I ordered it on 31st December but it hasn't shown up yet on SingPost. Starting to wonder what's going on with it now...


Mine was fine. Singpost was fast. 
You should send a message to the seller.


----------



## mebaali

spiritcrusher said:


> Anyone else who ordered the NX1 from this seller can I just ask if their tracking info was reliable? I got my tracking number when I ordered it on 31st December but it hasn't shown up yet on SingPost. Starting to wonder what's going on with it now...



 


Same here. I have placed the order from the same seller on 31st December 2014, and got a tracking number of Hongkong Post (I had specifically requested the seller to avoid singpost for shipping due to my earlier customs related issues with that courier) but I am yet to see any update on my package from the official website.


----------



## EISENbricher

Annoyed with the battery life of NX1. Not because it's short, but it's so long that I get bored of having it charge once in a week. That too, because I can't resist. Never seen the NX1 blue light go off ever lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

eisenbricher said:


> Annoyed with the battery life of NX1. Not because it's short, but it's so long that I get bored of having it charge once in a week. That too, because I can't resist. Never seen the NX1 blue light go off ever lol


 


 It's actually healthier to charge a lithium battery more frequently so, once a week is a good timeframe. They actually enjoy being charged.

 I actually came here to see what cables from Aliexpress you guys think are the best options. Members like @Wokei
  
 I'm interested in hearing from, which ones do you think are the best buys?  Preferably silver plated and not to long, around standard size.


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> It's actually healthier to charge a lithium battery more frequently so, once a week is a good timeframe. They actually enjoy being charged.
> 
> I actually came here to see what cables from Aliexpress you guys think are the best options. Members like @Wokei
> 
> I'm interested in hearing from, which ones do you think are the best buys?  Preferably silver plated and not to long, around standard size.


 
 You are right probably. Will keep giving it dose of charge once a week to keep in good health.
  
 For cables this is the preferred location : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/526194/search?SearchText=3.5mm
  
 I was wondering for the same a while ago and some head-fi seniors recommended this seller (Fred). He is friendly and can alter the wire length if you drop him a message. For example the one I ordered  >  THIS  <  was 15cm long which was just too long for my setup. I made him reduce its length to 6cm. Good seller and nice quality.


----------



## H20Fidelity

eisenbricher said:


> You are right probably. Will keep giving it dose of charge once a week to keep in good health.
> 
> For cables this is the preferred location : http://www.aliexpress.com/store/526194/search?SearchText=3.5mm
> 
> I was wondering for the same a while ago and some head-fi seniors recommended this seller (Fred). He is friendly and can alter the wire length if you drop him a message. For example the one I ordered  >  THIS  <  was 15cm long which was just too long for my setup. I made him reduce its length to 6cm. Good seller and nice quality.


 


 Thanks! This is big help!


----------



## Wokei

Those on the left...silver plated actually gives better detail if you listen attentively but not that much difference like nite n day compared to the cable on the right...though maybe those cables on the right are suitable for outdoor usage

Edited..Fred is good guy to deal with..Cheers


----------



## lawrecedent

eisenbricher said:


> E11K changes the sound signature. Have seem some people claiming that it makes sound warmer, while some say that it makes the sound darker.
> NX1, is more on a neutral side. I haven't noticed any change in sound sig. It just provides the AMPing.




I used to own the e11 as my first amp and loved the sound but it definitely accentuates bass. The NX1 is more neutral and has a wider sound stage in my opinion. I haven't tried the 'k' version of the e11 though.


----------



## EISENbricher

lawrecedent said:


> I used to own the e11 as my first amp and loved the sound but it definitely accentuates bass. The NX1 is more neutral and has a wider sound stage in my opinion. I haven't tried the 'k' version of the e11 though.


Same here... I also haven't tried E11k.


----------



## holbob

I was thinking of getting a Fiio E18 Kunlun, which was to be connected to to either my Samsung S3 or OnePlus One.  Used mainly for spotify and some stuff on Neutron music player (Beatles mostly!).  But I thought as a cheaper and maybe better alternative to get the HiFiMeDIY Sabre USC Dac (Android version) and then connect the little dac to a NX1 as a half the price and maybe better option.  Other options include Sabre Dac + E06 or Sabre Dac + E11K or just a single E07K.  So many options!  I used to have a iriver H140 into a Benchmark Dac1 years ago so was used to having very quality clear sound through my Beyer 990pro's.  Any advice which one to go for?  May be a fiddly option but a cost effective one??


----------



## mdiogofs

I have the 1+1 and the Android Sabre DAC and the E6. And the NX1 is coming.

The Android sabre DAC has clipping with the E6 at all EQ modes except EQ3, which reduces all the flat curve (non EQ) in 3 decibels.

So, with EQ3 I don't feel much improvement compared to 1+1 internals. Well, I don't see improvement at all. 

I'm waiting for the NX1 to arrive to connect it to the Android Sabre DAC. But I'm not expecting much improvement over 1+1 internals. Let's see.

Well, 1+1 internals are relatively good I think. And plays pretty loud, drive Havi B3P1 at 75% volume quite loud and other IEMs at 35% quite loud and with very clean sound. I think it's better now to invest in some IEMs and later in a X5 or DX90.

But I'm used to Spotify. You could also check the new E17K that is said that could use system volume from USB, Spotify also. Not only UAPP.

Edit: 1+1 jack out is very clean sounding. I also studying Cayin C5 and FiiO E12A as amps, but not for now. Because they are just a little more expensive than C&C BH2.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Anyone else getting an intermittent series of static pulses in one ear?


----------



## TomM

No, not on my Topping. But on my Epiphany O2. If so, I know I have to Charge it


----------



## thoughtcriminal

tomm said:


> No, not on my Topping. But on my Epiphany O2. If so, I know I have to Charge it



I can't have 50 hrs on it yet total, maybe 40 on this charge. I'll hook it up and see what happens thanks


----------



## EISENbricher

thoughtcriminal said:


> Anyone else getting an intermittent series of static pulses in one ear?


 
 Nope, not here.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

eisenbricher said:


> Nope, not here.



Its driving me nuts so the nice man from amazon is coming to take it away Monday. Its a very nice amp when it works. But the QC sucks


----------



## EISENbricher

thoughtcriminal said:


> Its driving me nuts so the nice man from amazon is coming to take it away Monday. Its a very nice amp when it works. But the QC sucks


 
 Ohh sad to hear that... so are you going for a replacement, or looking for a different amp?


----------



## thoughtcriminal

eisenbricher said:


> Ohh sad to hear that... so are you going for a replacement, or looking for a different amp?



I'll hopefully be the owner of a new-to-me ibasso dx50 soon, so not immediately. I'll either end up with a ”fun" amp like a cmoybb or a fiio just to show the kiddies how bass is really done


----------



## Sennlord

Does it match with ATH M20x? Anyone in here use ATH M20x with this amp?


----------



## spatzi

Still waiting for mine ordered mid Dec. Does anyone know if running this with Sony a17 (through wm port) will affect the battery run time of the player? Will it get worse, stay the same?


----------



## Mmarketting

spatzi said:


> Still waiting for mine ordered mid Dec. Does anyone know if running this with Sony a17 (through wm port) will affect the battery run time of the player? Will it get worse, stay the same?


 
 The A17's battery time won't worsen, no.


sennlord said:


> Does it match with ATH M20x? Anyone in here use ATH M20x with this amp?


 
 Since it's a flat amp, it won't change the M20x's sound signature at all (unless previously the M20x's weren't receiving enough power). So yup, they match


----------



## Sennlord

mmarketting said:


> The A17's battery time won't worsen, no.
> Since it's a flat amp, it won't change the M20x's sound signature at all (unless previously the M20x's weren't receiving enough power). So yup, they match



 


So it just power up the volume without change sound quality etc?


----------



## thoughtcriminal

sennlord said:


> mmarketting said:
> 
> 
> > The A17's battery time won't worsen, no.
> ...




Not nearly. Bypassing the internal amp and volume controls gets you a big boost in dynamics and detail retrieval. Soundstage and imaging also improve, mostly to the improved dynamics. But yeah, the sound Sig is almost the same. Bass has a bit more authority without sounding boosted


----------



## Sennlord

thoughtcriminal said:


> Not nearly. Bypassing the internal amp and volume controls gets you a big boost in dynamics and detail retrieval. Soundstage and imaging also improve, mostly to the improved dynamics. But yeah, the sound Sig is almost the same. Bass has a bit more authority without sounding boosted



 


So, it worth to use amp with my ath m20x? (FYI I use my laptop and my smartphone for listening music . Laptop used 50 - 80% volume, smartphone : 100% volume)


----------



## thoughtcriminal

sennlord said:


> thoughtcriminal said:
> 
> 
> > Not nearly. Bypassing the internal amp and volume controls gets you a big boost in dynamics and detail retrieval. Soundstage and imaging also improve, mostly to the improved dynamics. But yeah, the sound Sig is almost the same. Bass has a bit more authority without sounding boosted
> ...



I get a small difference from my headphone out on my phone with a set of Sony MDR v7, which hardly need an amP for loundness. But both of those you're still using the internal amp and digital volume control. You may benefit more from a DAC/amp. Same reasoning as above, but youre further up the signal chain


----------



## Johnie1

It took me a whilst to understand the benefits of headphone amplifiers, especially when someone owns a pair of decent headphones, but I've recently tried the FiiO E17 which has made a huge difference to sound quality . I've found a headphone amps article  http://headphonescompared.com/archives/3174  which provides a good overview for beginners. Cheers. John


----------



## lawrecedent

holbob said:


> I was thinking of getting a Fiio E18 Kunlun, which was to be connected to to either my Samsung S3 or OnePlus One.  Used mainly for spotify and some stuff on Neutron music player (Beatles mostly!).  But I thought as a cheaper and maybe better alternative to get the HiFiMeDIY Sabre USC Dac (Android version) and then connect the little dac to a NX1 as a half the price and maybe better option.  Other options include Sabre Dac + E06 or Sabre Dac + E11K or just a single E07K.  So many options!  I used to have a iriver H140 into a Benchmark Dac1 years ago so was used to having very quality clear sound through my Beyer 990pro's.  Any advice which one to go for?  May be a fiddly option but a cost effective one??




The Fiio e18 is a solid amp in my opinion and well worth its used price. I picked mine up for about £75 used and was very happy with its sound on all my headphones.


----------



## DJScope

lawrecedent said:


> The Fiio e18 is a solid amp in my opinion and well worth its used price. I picked mine up for about £75 used and was very happy with its sound on all my headphones.


 
  
 I ended up going with the E17 over the E18. E17 sounded more full and engaging and has much better features that the E18.


----------



## lawrecedent

djscope said:


> I ended up going with the E17 over the E18. E17 sounded more full and engaging and has much better features that the E18.




Good choice, in my opinion Fiio make some really great gear for the cost.


----------



## Omegart

Have this amp a capacitor to block DC? Because I have this amp too and I want to do a capless diymod to my 5.5 ipod.


----------



## EISENbricher

omegart said:


> Have this amp a capacitor to block DC? Because I have this amp too and I want to do a capless diymod to my 5.5 ipod.


 
 It has caps at output stage. I think it blocks DC.


----------



## ulotrix

Hi everyone.
  
 I bought AKG 240 about 1 month ago. I use without amp until now. Now I am listening with Topping NX1. But I have a question.
  
 What should I do? Max volume amp and adjust from laptop or max volume laptop and adjust from amp? Which one is good for quality? And which I do prefer, high or low?


----------



## H20Fidelity

ulotrix said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I bought AKG 240 about 1 month ago. I use without amp until now. Now I am listening with Topping NX1. But I have a question.
> 
> What should I do? Max volume amp and adjust from laptop or max volume laptop and adjust from amp? Which one is good for quality? And which I do prefer, high or low?




You should keep the source (laptop) high as possible before any distortion and adjust the amp volume full-time. So try the laptop at 100% see if you hear any distortion, if not great, leave it there, if not lower it down a little. 

As a rule of thumb about 75-100% on the source. (in your case, laptop) 

You may also want to consider a cheap DAC like the Ele DAC on eBay, this will bypass your laptops sound card.


----------



## ulotrix

h20fidelity said:


> You should keep the source (laptop) high as possible before any distortion and adjust the amp volume full-time. So try the laptop at 100% see if you hear any distortion, if not great, leave it there, if not lower it down a little.
> 
> As a rule of thumb about 75-100% on the source. (in your case, laptop)
> 
> You may also want to consider a cheap DAC like the Ele DAC on eBay, this will bypass your laptops sound card.


 
  
  
 I set my source volume to max. It seems ok for sound quality. And which should I do prefer? High or Low gain.
  
 And I looked Ele DAC. I can buy but is this good than my laptop's sound card? If yes I will search DAC in forum and buy one of them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ulotrix said:


> I set my source volume to max. It seems ok for sound quality. And which should I do prefer? High or Low gain.
> 
> And I looked Ele DAC. I can buy but is this good than my laptop's sound card? If yes I will search DAC in forum and buy one of them.




With the gain a general rule is you should only use high gain if the volume isn't loud enough on low. (generally). But there is no wrong/right. Which ever sounds best to you. =) 

As for a DAC, the Ele DAC is just an example. You have a search and see what you can find that you like.


----------



## ulotrix

h20fidelity said:


> With the gain a general rule is you should only use high gain if the volume isn't loud enough on low. (generally). But there is no wrong/right. Which ever sounds best to you. =)
> 
> As for a DAC, the Ele DAC is just an example. You have a search and see what you can find that you like.


 
  
 Thank you for quick and kind responde. I am looking some cheap DAC now. Thank you for help.


----------



## Omegart

h20fidelity said:


> You should keep the source (laptop) high as possible before any distortion and adjust the amp volume full-time. So try the laptop at 100% see if you hear any distortion, if not great, leave it there, if not lower it down a little.
> 
> As a rule of thumb about 75-100% on the source. (in your case, laptop)


 
 I have a rockboxed ipod 5.5. If i listen with only headphones at -20db i have a good volume, at -60 i can't hear pratically nothing. if i use the topping nx1 (with the amp volume set at minimum) at 60 i have the same sound as 20. over 60 the volume out of the amp won't increase. do you suggest to put ipod at 20 and increase/decrease the volume with the amp or keep volume at 60 and use the ipod to control volume?
  


eisenbricher said:


> It has caps at output stage. I think it blocks DC.


 
 thanks, hope that someone can confirm that.


----------



## ulotrix

And I have question about useing DAC with amp. What will I do? 
  
 Laptop ---> DAC ---> Amp ---> Headphone
  
  
 Am I right?


----------



## H20Fidelity

omegart said:


> I have a rockboxed ipod 5.5. If i listen with only headphones at -20db i have a good volume, at -60 i can't hear pratically nothing. if i use the topping nx1 (with the amp volume set at minimum) at 60 i have the same sound as 20. over 60 the volume out of the amp won't increase. do you suggest to put ipod at 20 and increase/decrease the volume with the amp or keep volume at 60 and use the ipod to control volume?
> 
> thanks, hope that someone can confirm that.




With rockbox on the classics if you use a lod (line out dock) the volume purposely doesn't change after a certain percent to avoid bumping it by accident. Is this what you mean? (only when using line out) 




ulotrix said:


> And I have question about useing DAC with amp. What will I do?
> 
> Laptop ---> DAC ---> Amp ---> Headphone
> 
> ...




Yup! Exactly right.


----------



## Omegart

h20fidelity said:


> With rockbox on the classics if you use a lod (line out dock) the volume purposely doesn't change after a certain percent to avoid bumping it by accident. Is this what you mean? (only when using line out)


 
 Exactly


----------



## ulotrix

h20fidelity said:


> Yup! Exactly right.


 
  

  
 Thank you.


----------



## H20Fidelity

omegart said:


> Exactly




You just leave the volume anywhere past the point it turns down. (doesn't matter) Anywhere above is giving you the same line level signal then use the amps volume. =)


----------



## Omegart

h20fidelity said:


> You just leave the volume anywhere past the point it turns down. (doesn't matter) Anywhere above is giving you the same line level signal then use the amps volume. =)


 
 Thanks a lot!


----------



## H20Fidelity

There's another decent low profile silver plated cable I've come across on eBay. Some may remember I was looking at some cables on Aliexpress etc a week or two back, but I wanted to try and better those options.
  
  This cable is only $7.90 USD (shipped) and is very low profile / flexible etc.
  
 Here's some pics and a link below. _(make sure you pick the 0.1m length)_
  
 Its not an NX1 but I want to give you guys some options that are easily accessible and effective.
  

  

  

  
  

  
  
 Link to item below
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/281199686467?var=580251624881&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> There's another decent low profile silver plated cable I've come across on eBay. Some may remember I was looking at some cables on Aliexpress etc a week or two back, but I wanted to try and better those options.
> 
> This cable is only $7.90 USD (shipped) and is very low profile / flexible etc.
> 
> ...


 
 I should be receiving my cable from AliExpress today.


----------



## peter123

h20fidelity said:


> There's another decent low profile silver plated cable I've come across on eBay. Some may remember I was looking at some cables on Aliexpress etc a week or two back, but I wanted to try and better those options.
> 
> This cable is only $7.90 USD (shipped) and is very low profile / flexible etc.
> 
> ...




I use the same cable (just slightly longer  ) for my X2's and I like it a lot. Lightweight and flexible.


----------



## EISENbricher

I received my cable from AliExpress today. Loving the cable. Neat looking and seems  like it'll work for years.


----------



## niron

eisenbricher said:


> I received my cable from AliExpress today. Loving the cable. Neat looking and seems  like it'll work for years.


 
  
 Nice! What's the length of this cable?


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> I use the same cable (just slightly longer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 How are those things treating you anyways? Must be pretty brutal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....(actually might pm you bout them)
  
 Getting back on topic. When I got my nx1 the usb port looked like this.....

 You can see the broken plastic on the top right side. Still charges and all, just wondering what pins are for power anyways? (I know I could just look this up, but wanted to keep this post on topic)


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> How are those things treating you anyways? Must be pretty brutal ....(actually might pm you bout them)
> 
> Getting back on topic. When I got my nx1 the usb port looked like this.....
> 
> ...




They're treating me like a king, thank you.

PM me any time......


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> I received my cable from AliExpress today. Loving the cable. Neat looking and seems  like it'll work for years.




Yes..very good quality...how is the sound compared to the stock cable


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Yes..very good quality...how is the sound compared to the stock cable



Yeah! Hmm I can say bass may have become tighter. But I don't see much difference tbh. Will see if I find anything with a b testing. 



niron said:


> Nice! What's the length of this cable?



6cm. (only excluding plug length) btw I had told seller to make it 6cm (thank @wokei) for this suggestion). Usually this cable's length is 15cm as listed in its description.


----------



## Sennlord

Should i charge it for the first time? How i know if battery is low or full?


----------



## EISENbricher

sennlord said:


> Should i charge it for the first time? How i know if battery is low or full?


You should charge it full for the first time. When battery is full the red light turns off.


----------



## Sennlord

eisenbricher said:


> You should charge it full for the first time. When battery is full the red light turns off.




So how i know if i need to recharge when battery is low?

I tried to turn volume knob, and i hear some noise when it's turning. But noise was gone if i stop turning. Is there normal?


----------



## EISENbricher

sennlord said:


> So how i know if i need to recharge when battery is low?
> 
> I tried to turn volume knob, and i hear some noise when it's turning. But noise was gone if i stop turning. Is there normal?



There is no knowing of that. Just that the volume may go down and blue LED might dim down. Mine has yet to completely drain off. Once I've ran it for 2 weeks uncharged. I'm too impatient to let it drain off naturally. 

Btw the noise is very normal. It is caused because of slight imperfections in the contact between metal and carbon strip, which is inside volume potentiometer. After some use it will smooth down, as the friction will smooth out imperfections on carbon surface. But don't worry at all.


----------



## spatzi

Has anyone ordered this from Pollychen0306 on ebay? I ordered the amp on dec 19 and still haven't received it. What is average ship time from Hong Kong to Canada?


----------



## Wokei

spatzi said:


> Has anyone ordered this from Pollychen0306 on ebay? I ordered the amp on dec 19 and still haven't received it. What is average ship time from Hong Kong to Canada?




No tracking number ? ....


----------



## EISENbricher

spatzi said:


> Has anyone ordered this from Pollychen0306 on ebay? I ordered the amp on dec 19 and still haven't received it. What is average ship time from Hong Kong to Canada?



I had purchased mine from pollychen. No issues, had tracking number and reached in 2 weeks. Pls message him.

Edit: sorry i just checked, it was tool_nerd and not pollychen.


----------



## mebaali

spatzi said:


> Has anyone ordered this from Pollychen0306 on ebay? I ordered the amp on dec 19 and still haven't received it. What is average ship time from Hong Kong to Canada?


 

 Have ordered from the same seller on 1st Jan 2015 and mine too yet to arrive (alas to India). Seller has provided me Hongkong Post (requested this over singpost) number which still does not show any update.


----------



## EISENbricher

mebaali said:


> Have ordered from the same seller on 1st Jan 2015 and mine too yet to arrive (alas to India). Seller has provided me Hongkong Post (requested this over singpost) number which still does not show any update.



Wow shoul never take so long to show up. 10 days is max. I would advise to raise refund request before limit ends.


----------



## mebaali

eisenbricher said:


> Wow shoul never take so long to show up. 10 days is max. I would advise to raise refund request before limit ends.


 

 Ebay is saying me to wait till February 1st (which is the deadline) if the product does not get delivered by then I can initiate the process for refund.


----------



## Mr Trev

spatzi said:


> Has anyone ordered this from Pollychen0306 on ebay? I ordered the amp on dec 19 and still haven't received it. What is average ship time from Hong Kong to Canada?


 
 Ordered mine from Radioddity, shipped from singapore. Took almost a month to get it. Spent most of its time sitting in customs. That's what i get for ordering over the holidays when its uber-busy.


----------



## spatzi

mr trev said:


> Ordered mine from Radioddity, shipped from singapore. Took almost a month to get it. Spent most of its time sitting in customs. That's what i get for ordering over the holidays when its uber-busy.




I hope that mine is only delayed. I filed a paypal claim and pollychen said to wait three more days then he would either refund or send it again. I really want this amp but sending it again could be another long month wait. Is there any way to get it faster for $32 that I paid?


----------



## spatzi

wokei said:


> No tracking number ? ....




This is all I got. 


Date Time Location Description Retail Location Signatory Name
2014/12/23 10:35 SGSING,Singapore International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada


----------



## EISENbricher

spatzi said:


> This is all I got.
> 
> 
> Date Time Location Description Retail Location Signatory Name
> 2014/12/23 10:35 SGSING,Singapore International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada



Using 17track?
Because it shows status for both sender post service and receiver post service.


----------



## Que88

h20fidelity said:


> All is not lost for the laptop side of things as you can buy a separate DAC running NX1 to that.



 


Another noobish one... do I go PC->DAC->AMP->Headphones, or PC->AMP->DAC->Headphones?


----------



## Vidmaven

the first on


que88 said:


> h20fidelity said:
> 
> 
> > All is not lost for the laptop side of things as you can buy a separate DAC running NX1 to that.
> ...


 
 the first one


----------



## Sennlord

eisenbricher said:


> There is no knowing of that. Just that the volume may go down and blue LED might dim down. Mine has yet to completely drain off. Once I've ran it for 2 weeks uncharged. I'm too impatient to let it drain off naturally.
> 
> Btw the noise is very normal. It is caused because of slight imperfections in the contact between metal and carbon strip, which is inside volume potentiometer. After some use it will smooth down, as the friction will smooth out imperfections on carbon surface. But don't worry at all.




Ok thanks


----------



## Mr Trev

spatzi said:


> This is all I got.
> 
> 
> Date Time Location Description Retail Location Signatory Name
> 2014/12/23 10:35 SGSING,Singapore International item has left originating country and is en route to Canada


 
 That's what my shipment said for the longest time. That using Canada Post tracking or the sender?


----------



## spatzi

mr trev said:


> That's what my shipment said for the longest time. That using Canada Post tracking or the sender?




It's Canada post tracking. There is a grey bar with the word 'accepted' on the left highlighted. It says "if the bar is grey, the item has not yet been received by Canada post and is enroute." The bar is grey, this means it isn't even in Canada yet.


----------



## djmuzi

I have no noise by turning up volume. It would drive me crazy. I would return it.


----------



## threi

I do get occasional popping/crackling if the amp is near my phone. Moving the phone away fixes it though. The thing is surprisingly sensitive to cell/radio waves.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

thoughtcriminal said:


> I'll hopefully be the owner of a new-to-me ibasso dx50 soon, so not immediately. I'll either end up with a ”fun" amp like a cmoybb or a fiio just to show the kiddies how bass is really done




I ended up getting a fiio e11k. To replace it. From memory (never had both together) the fiio seems darker but a hell of a lot more controlled. Though it pops when you turn it on, which the toping didn't. I'll probably get another one, but there's a few other amps I want first


----------



## FiJAAS

I'm thinking about purchasing this with the iPod Nano 3G. Can anyone compare it's size to the amp and post pictures?


----------



## TeddyK

Does this amp able to drive a 250 ohms headphones (like a DT-990 Pro) ?


----------



## DJScope

teddyk said:


> Does this amp able to drive a 250 ohms headphones (like a DT-990 Pro) ?


 
  
 It can drive the Senns HD650 which is 300 Ohms if that answers you question.


----------



## EISENbricher

teddyk said:


> Does this amp able to drive a 250 ohms headphones (like a DT-990 Pro) ?


Easy with gain toggle set to high.


----------



## FiJAAS

fijaas said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing this with the iPod Nano 3G. Can anyone compare it's size to the amp and post pictures?




Can anyone help?


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> Can anyone help?



I don't have any of those around, but stack 8-10 credit cards, the topping dimensions are exactly about that much.


----------



## Vidmaven

fijaas said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing this with the iPod Nano 3G. Can anyone compare it's size to the amp and post pictures?


 

 I can do that for you. I'll post some pics when I get home after work.


----------



## FiJAAS

vidmaven said:


> I can do that for you. I'll post some pics when I get home after work.




Thank you so much!


----------



## Vidmaven

OK here ya go. Not the greatest quality as i shot them real quick in my basement. But you get the idea.


----------



## FiJAAS

vidmaven said:


> OK here ya go. Not the greatest quality as i shot them real quick in my basement. But you get the idea.




Thanks, seems like a great match. How does it sound together?


----------



## Vidmaven

fijaas said:


> Thanks, seems like a great match. How does it sound together?


Ah well thats a question I can't answer as I just dug the Nano out of my unused iPod box for the pics. I use my Topping with my Colorfly C3.


----------



## spatzi

Just got my topping. Took five weeks but it finally arrived. All I can say is "wow." What a difference. Running out of WM port on my Sony and finally able to listen to my Beyer T-90's. The stickies are useless so I had to use bands. Still portable. Huge difference in bass response. Amazing deal for $32. i wasn't sure about amps but I'm now a convert.


----------



## spurxiii

spatzi said:


> Just got my topping. Took five weeks but it finally arrived. All I can say is "wow." What a difference. Running out of WM port on my Sony and finally able to listen to my Beyer T-90's. The stickies are useless so I had to use bands. Still portable. Huge difference in bass response. Amazing deal for $32. i wasn't sure about amps but I'm now a convert.



 


Try 3M Dual Lock


----------



## spatzi

spurxiii said:


> spatzi said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my topping. Took five weeks but it finally arrived. All I can say is "wow." What a difference. Running out of WM port on my Sony and finally able to listen to my Beyer T-90's. The stickies are useless so I had to use bands. Still portable. Huge difference in bass response. Amazing deal for $32. i wasn't sure about amps but I'm now a convert.
> ...




The problem is the rubber case of the a-17. I don't think anything can stick to this.


----------



## EISENbricher

spatzi said:


> Just got my topping. Took five weeks but it finally arrived. All I can say is "wow." What a difference. Running out of WM port on my Sony and finally able to listen to my Beyer T-90's. The stickies are useless so I had to use bands. Still portable. Huge difference in bass response. Amazing deal for $32. i wasn't sure about amps but I'm now a convert.


I'm also a convert  

Congrats, mate.


----------



## spurxiii

spatzi said:


> The problem is the rubber case of the a-17. I don't think anything can stick to this.




I see your point. I cut out the back of the rubber to match the piece of dual lock for my own rubber casing for the DX50


----------



## Wokei

Me Topping NX1 with Fiio X3 stacking unit ....brought them out for a spin ....they been neglected for a while ...cheers


----------



## Mr Trev

wokei said:


> Me Topping NX1 with Fiio X3 stacking unit ....brought them out for a spin ....they been neglected for a while ...cheers


 
 Jeez...doesn't the nx1 shoot out using only 1 band. Plus, you shouldn't neglect your gear. The sound quality goes down the longer you don't use them


----------



## EISENbricher

spatzi said:


> The problem is the rubber case of the a-17. I don't think anything can stick to this.


 
 Apply some nasty superglue. I bet it'll stick.


----------



## Wokei

mr trev said:


> Jeez...doesn't the nx1 shoot out using only 1 band. Plus, you shouldn't neglect your gear. The sound quality goes down the longer you don't use them




Actually..one band is good enuf...pretty tight..cuz the second band don't grip on the X3 if they are latched on like the way it was as me pic.....unless you place the NX1 middle of X3....

They do..lose the quality of sound...me agree...woot woot


----------



## FiJAAS

vidmaven said:


> Ah well thats a question I can't answer as I just dug the Nano out of my unused iPod box for the pics. I use my Topping with my Colorfly C3.




Oh alright, no worries.


----------



## charleski

eisenbricher said:


> It has caps at output stage. I think it blocks DC.


 

 This reply is a bit late, but just thought I'd chime in.
 The NX1 has caps on the _input_ to block DC, but the output is driven directly. The advantage is that the high impedance of the input allows the use of small high-quality film capacitors, whereas the low output impedance would require large electrolytics.


----------



## EISENbricher

charleski said:


> This reply is a bit late, but just thought I'd chime in.
> The NX1 has caps on the _input_ to block DC, but the output is driven directly. The advantage is that the high impedance of the input allows the use of small high-quality film capacitors, whereas the low output impedance would require large electrolytics.


 
 Thanks for correcting me here... I was not that sure, I thought those large paper caps I see on board are from output stage.


----------



## charleski

eisenbricher said:


> Thanks for correcting me here... I was not that sure, I thought those large paper caps I see on board are from output stage.


 


 The capacitors are ringed in red. They're 1uF polypropylene with 0.1uF PP bypass caps that will block DC but, because the input impedance is high, they won't cause too much low-frequency roll-off.
 In comparison, the iBasso DX50 has capacitors on its output. Since the DX50 also has a nice low output impedance they had to use large 220uF capacitors to prevent it rolling-off too much at low frequencies. (The -3dB point is 1/(R*C), so if R is low, you have to make C large.) When you need such a large value the only viable option is an electrolytic, though they aren't as good.


----------



## xeizo

FYI, NX-1 drives all my headphones to high enough levels, except AKG K612 Pro which does indeed require a much more powerful amp.
  
 My Xonar ST and also my integrated Sony stereo amp(TA-FB940R) has no problems driving the AKG:s. So, do not use NX-1 with AKG K6*,K7* or Q7*, pretty much all other "normal" headphones works just fine.


----------



## xmakeafistx

I'm moderately disappointed with how this amp drives my Havi B3 Pros. Don't get me wrong, the sound is great, but just not as loud as I'd prefer. Its either the B3 needs a really beefy amp, i'm doing something wrong, or its just not that powerful. Maybe I'm going deaf, or expecting too much. (was running off of iPhone 5 previously)


----------



## mdiogofs

Are you setting the iPhone volume at max level and then controlling the volume with the NX1 volume pot?


----------



## EISENbricher

xmakeafistx said:


> I'm moderately disappointed with how this amp drives my Havi B3 Pros. Don't get me wrong, the sound is great, but just not as loud as I'd prefer. Its either the B3 needs a really beefy amp, i'm doing something wrong, or its just not that powerful. Maybe I'm going deaf, or expecting too much. (was running off of iPhone 5 previously)


 
 Keeping my phone's vol at 75% and on 'Low' gain setting, NX1's vol maxed up, was the perfectly loud sound for me on my Havi B3P1. 
 I tried setting gain to high but it gets too loud and I never try to go beyond certain level, fearing damage to driver (and ear).


----------



## TriTone333

xmakeafistx said:


> I'm moderately disappointed with how this amp drives my Havi B3 Pros. Don't get me wrong, the sound is great, but just not as loud as I'd prefer. Its either the B3 needs a really beefy amp, i'm doing something wrong, or its just not that powerful. Maybe I'm going deaf, or expecting too much. (was running off of iPhone 5 previously)


 

 Is the gain switch on your NX1 set to hi or low? I thought the same thing and then noticed it was set to low. With the gain on the NX1 set to high and my iPhone 6 Plus volume at 60%, I can't even come close to maxing out the volume on the NX1 with my Havi B3 Pros.


----------



## charleski

xmakeafistx said:


> I'm moderately disappointed with how this amp drives my Havi B3 Pros. Don't get me wrong, the sound is great, but just not as loud as I'd prefer. Its either the B3 needs a really beefy amp, i'm doing something wrong, or its just not that powerful. Maybe I'm going deaf, or expecting too much. (was running off of iPhone 5 previously)


 
 Just a thought: Have you tried switching it to high gain via the switch on the bottom?


----------



## Wokei

Loud isnt't neccessarily better sounding ......cheers


----------



## Niyologist

How good is the Topping NX1? I would like to get a new amp because my CC BH2 has a semi broken volume knob.


----------



## EISENbricher

niyologist said:


> How good is the Topping NX1? I would like to get a new amp because my CC BH2 has a semi broken volume knob.



Can't provide you comparative data, but NX1 is very neutral sounding amp with arguably the best battery life. It's susceptible to emi. 

That's the best description I can provide.


----------



## xeizo

eisenbricher said:


> Can't provide you comparative data, but NX1 is very neutral sounding amp with arguably the best battery life. It's susceptible to emi.
> 
> That's the best description I can provide.


 
  
 And it wont drive any AKG phones derived from the original K701, that is K6**, K7**, Q7**. It probably drives K812 without problems, but thats a weird match with 1500$ cans  
  
 Most other headphones works ok.


----------



## Wokei

niyologist said:


> How good is the Topping NX1? I would like to get a new amp because my CC BH2 has a semi broken volume knob.




Can't compared to CC but used to own Fiio E11 which you have...NX1 will be better cuz imho...it's very neural...add more dynamic to the sound while E11 is very colored imo and the bass is very much elevated for me...Cheers..hope this helps...Yeah the battery kick ass...more than 100 hrs


----------



## Niyologist

wokei said:


> Can't compared to CC but used to own Fiio E11 which you have...NX1 will be better cuz imho...it's very neural...add more dynamic to the sound while E11 is very colored imo and the bass is very much elevated for me...Cheers..hope this helps...Yeah the battery kick ass...more than 100 hrs


 
  
 Great. Thanks. Sounds like a great alternative for my CC BH2.


----------



## FiJAAS

Has anyone compared this to JDS Labs C5?


----------



## donedj

xeizo said:


> And it wont drive any AKG phones derived from the original K701, that is K6**, K7**, Q7**. It probably drives K812 without problems, but thats a weird match with 1500$ cans
> 
> Most other headphones works ok.


 
  
 It drives my K7XX fabulously
 Absolutely no issues at all.


----------



## xeizo

donedj said:


> It drives my K7XX fabulously
> Absolutely no issues at all.


 
  
 I beg pardon for assuming too much, the thing is my K612 Pro:s sounds way too weak with NX1 but then the specs differ some. Your cans have 62Ohm/105dB while K612 have 120Ohm/101dB, obviously that's a big enough difference to render the NX1 usable. Good to know, thank's for the correction!
  
 The K612 Pro:s are some power hungry cans ...
 (but also very revealing, they enabled me to pinpoint a source for weak background twitter when using my FM-tuner, it was a low energy bulb in the same room. Replaced it with a LED-bulb and now my FM-radio has a black background which actually are rather unusual to achieve)


----------



## ryanjsoo

Hey, can anyone tell me the dimensions of the amp without the volume knob?, also does the amp pass through commands from 4pin cables with iphone controls?, thanks in advance.


----------



## charleski

ryanjsoo said:


> Hey, can anyone tell me the dimensions of the amp without the volume knob?, also does the amp pass through commands from 4pin cables with iphone controls?, thanks in advance.


 

 7.7cmx5.9cmx1.5cm
 I doubt it supports the 4th contact, but haven't tested that.


----------



## FiJAAS

If anyone has a iPod Nano 6G could you post pictures with it next to the NX1? Thanks.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

xmakeafistx said:


> I'm moderately disappointed with how this amp drives my Havi B3 Pros. Don't get me wrong, the sound is great, but just not as loud as I'd prefer. Its either the B3 needs a really beefy amp, i'm doing something wrong, or its just not that powerful. Maybe I'm going deaf, or expecting too much. (was running off of iPhone 5 previously)



Really? I had the exact opposite problem with my havi. Phone on 75% or sansa clip at 0db I could barely get past the channel imbalance before it got too loud. Maybe 25% on the volume knob, low gain. Of course I prefer my music quiet, but I do have hearing damage. I'm inclined to think something might be defective


----------



## n05ey

donedj said:


> It drives my K7XX fabulously
> Absolutely no issues at all.




I agree with this in my experience with the q701's although when I get to higher volumes it feels like it becomes a little unrefined/harsh in comparison to my eph o2.

Using the nx1 with my Sony a15 with a bit of the ol clearbass is pretty satisfying...


----------



## Sennlord

Does NX1's interconnect really bad? Should I buy custom interconnect for my NX1? How much different if I change my interconnect? Thanks..


----------



## EISENbricher

sennlord said:


> Does NX1's interconnect really bad? Should I buy custom interconnect for my NX1? How much different if I change my interconnect? Thanks..


 
 SQ wise you won't notice any change at all (maybe a very  little one) because it's just a small length interconnect.
 BQ wise yes, IMO NX1 interconnect is no good. It might go wrong in nearby future. Better to buy a nice quality interconnect. It'll look better as well. 
  
 Bought mine from here... check out. http://www.aliexpress.com/store/group/3-5mm-Audio-Cable/526194_251397166.html


----------



## grunnogs

does Nx1 goes well or synergy with fiio x1
 I'm considering to buy one to pair it with my fiio x1
 oh yeah, I'm using sony Mh1 iem
 thx


----------



## iJay

I have had the NX1 for about a month now paired with an iPod 5.5g. I really like this combo, nice LO with pure amplification! The battery is amazing. I unknowingly left it on in my backpack for almost 10 hrs and it wasn't fazed one bit...kept going for my long commute home. Great little piece!


----------



## EISENbricher

ijay said:


> I have had the NX1 for about a month now paired with an iPod 5.5g. I really like this combo, nice LO with pure amplification! The battery is amazing. I unknowingly left it on in my backpack for almost 10 hrs and it wasn't fazed one bit...kept going for my long commute home. Great little piece!


 
 I never even turn it off lol... I always forget to. But still it welcomes me every time with its shining blue LED.
 I charge once a week, never saw it fully depleted still.
  


grunnogs said:


> does Nx1 goes well or synergy with fiio x1
> I'm considering to buy one to pair it with my fiio x1
> oh yeah, I'm using sony Mh1 iem
> thx


 
 idk what do you mean by synergy... but NX1 is a neutral amp. So be assured that X1's sound sig won't change. Fiio amps tend to alter the sound signature but here it's just pure amplification.


----------



## spatzi

A17 definitely goes longer when it's with topping amp through wm port. I'm at 15 hours now and it's still full. Running on its own power it would have dropped a battery bar by now.


----------



## shanecg32

Does anyone have experience comparing the topping nx1 to the fiio e17, fiio e18, jds labs c5 or ibasso d zero? I'm considering an upgrade but not sure how much improvement I'll see


----------



## peter123

xmakeafistx said:


> I'm moderately disappointed with how this amp drives my Havi B3 Pros. Don't get me wrong, the sound is great, but just not as loud as I'd prefer. Its either the B3 needs a really beefy amp, i'm doing something wrong, or its just not that powerful. Maybe I'm going deaf, or expecting too much. (was running off of iPhone 5 previously)




Something is wrong, the NX1 should have no problem driving the B3's. You've got it on high gain right?


----------



## lawrecedent

shanecg32 said:


> Does anyone have experience comparing the topping nx1 to the fiio e17, fiio e18, jds labs c5 or ibasso d zero? I'm considering an upgrade but not sure how much improvement I'll see



I've got the NX1 and the e18. The e18 is a much more acomplished amp imo but costs about 4x the price. The NX1 is a much more neutral amp imo which delivers decent seperation and clarity across the spectrum. It also has stellar battery life and a really small form factor. The e18 is much larger and heavier and the position of the usb port on the bottom as well as a stright usb otg cable makes it less portable out of the box. However, it has a really nice, warm, powerful sound with decent soundstage that powers higher impedence cans better. Also, it contains a dac which allows usb connection to Android phones which bypasses the source amp which was the main reason I bought it. As a bonus it also can act as an external power source to recharge your phone if needed. Therefore, it really depends what you are looking for. If you are looking for the best sound on a budget then you'll struggle to find something which sounds better than the NX1 at this price point. In addition, if battery life and portability are your main concerns the NX1 is ideal. However, there are far more featured amps out there that cost far more with which the NX1 is going to struggle to compete with on function and sound.


----------



## shanecg32

lawrecedent said:


> I've got the NX1 and the e18. The e18 is a much more acomplished amp imo but costs about 4x the price. The NX1 is a much more neutral amp imo which delivers decent seperation and clarity across the spectrum. It also has stellar battery life and a really small form factor. The e18 is much larger and heavier and the position of the usb port on the bottom as well as a stright usb otg cable makes it less portable out of the box. However, it has a really nice, warm, powerful sound with decent soundstage that powers higher impedence cans better. Also, it contains a dac which allows usb connection to Android phones which bypasses the source amp which was the main reason I bought it. As a bonus it also can act as an external power source to recharge your phone if needed. Therefore, it really depends what you are looking for. If you are looking for the best sound on a budget then you'll struggle to find something which sounds better than the NX1 at this price point. In addition, if battery life and portability are your main concerns the NX1 is ideal. However, there are far more featured amps out there that cost far more with which the NX1 is going to struggle to compete with on function and sound.


 
 Thanks for the help! Which do you find yourself using most of the time? Would the e18 work as a DAC for my sony NWZA17?


----------



## redfx

Photos: Topping NX1, Fiio X1, SMSL W3, SMSL M2(S.M.S.L M2), Tennmak Dulcimer Red

  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lawrecedent

shanecg32 said:


> Thanks for the help! Which do you find yourself using most of the time? Would the e18 work as a DAC for my sony NWZA17?



I used to use the e18 mainly because of its dac function but only really in the house. I find the sound quality from iems or my Bluetooth headphones good enough for "on the go" listening. I've recently purchased a Schiit Modi/Vali stack for at home use so sadly the Fiio and NX1 don't get much of a look in these days. I'll still keep hold of them though for the rare instances when I travel by train or plane.


----------



## lawrecedent

lawrecedent said:


> I used to use the e18 mainly because of its dac function but only really in the house. I find the sound quality from iems or my Bluetooth headphones good enough for "on the go" listening. I've recently purchased a Schiit Modi/Vali stack for at home use so sadly the Fiio and NX1 don't get much of a look in these days. I'll still keep hold of them though for the rare instances when I travel by train or plane.



I dont have any experience with the Sony musoc player I'm afraid. It would depend on if it supported audio out by usb. There is also a line in on the e18 which might be compatible but it was mainly produced for Android phones I think.


----------



## Sennlord

Should I use Low Gain and turn the dial up or use High Gain and turn the dial down?

Thanks..


----------



## EISENbricher

sennlord said:


> Should I use Low Gain and turn the dial up or use High Gain and turn the dial down?
> 
> Thanks..



EDIT: Wokei explained it much better.


----------



## Wokei

sennlord said:


> Should I use Low Gain and turn the dial up or use High Gain and turn the dial down?
> 
> Thanks..




Use low gain and play with the volume if you are using easy to drive iem.

High gain is for hard to drive full size headphone..300-600 ohm rating.

If you used high gain, there may be increased channel inbalance problems, more noise, more distortion, and you could even damage your headphones more easily. 

Loud isn't necessarily means good...Cheers


----------



## mdiogofs

I've joined this club. Really amazing amp for the price! Using it with B3ProI.


----------



## Wokei

It is indeeed an amazing amp for the price without costing an arm n legs 

Enjoy your new amp


----------



## H20Fidelity

I picked up another NX1 myself today (new). The seller with stock in Australia was too tempting.
  
 Plus, I want to try the amp again with different gear.


----------



## Podster

Where does a guy in the US purchase this amp?


----------



## TriTone333

podster said:


> Where does a guy in the US purchase this amp?


 
 Amazon.com
http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Portable-Earphone-Amplifier-Black/dp/B00HFMNR4M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423492570&sr=8-1&keywords=topping+nx1


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Where does a guy in the US purchase this amp?




They do have it on Amazon...for 36$...Cheers...nice seeing you here


----------



## The38th

h20fidelity said:


> I picked up another NX1 myself today (new). The seller with stock in Australia was too tempting.
> 
> Plus, I want to try the amp again with different gear.


 
 Where did you get it in Australia? Looking to buy one for myself


----------



## Podster

THX Wokie and thank you for the web link TriTone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So I see H2O just picked up another NX1, what is the deal with the NX2? I ask cuase I'm a sucker for that case design
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Obviously I'm too lazy to seek out the review thread on that thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Outside of it being $20 more is it equal too, less than or worth the extra clams?


----------



## H20Fidelity

the38th said:


> Where did you get it in Australia? Looking to buy one for myself




http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/311161450380?nav=SEARCH


What's this about NX2?

I've heard nothing about it yet.


----------



## Podster

Hey H2, it's listed with or on the same Amazon link TriTone sent me


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yes, I found it, I probably would have gone ahead if I knew. Hopefully someone checks it out soon. Might wait to see if Australia gets stock. Its also on eBay. (one seller)


----------



## niron

Has anyone heard about the new *Topping NX2? *
  
 I've seen tool_nerd already selling it on his eBay page http://ebay.to/1FpRVrR
  
 Update: OMG just realized you guys have already mentioned it


----------



## Podster

Man, the slightest mention of seeing a new amp out here is like pouring gas on an open flame
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL


----------



## niron

Funny, I was just looking at tool_nerd's page and stumbled upon this NX2... immediately posted into this thread, then realized you guys are talking about it. 
  
 Turns out It's also available on Amazon http://amzn.to/1FpX7Mv


----------



## Baycode

I am very interested in the NX2, but the stated 4 hours battery life on the tool_nerd's ebay page put me back...  Hope it's just a typo...


----------



## Podster

Might be a good reason to stay with NX1 however I find it hard to believe battery life between the two should be similar


----------



## niron

I'm sure the lifespan of the battery is gonna be longer than 4 hours (maybe 40).


----------



## H20Fidelity

baycode said:


> I am very interested in the NX2, but the stated 4 hours battery life on the tool_nerd's ebay page put me back...  Hope it's just a typo...




My guess is its a confusion again, one that tricks many people with NX1. It really means full charge = 4 hours.


----------



## Baycode

niron said:


> There are mixed reviews on Amazon (about quality) but the lifespan of the battery seems quite long (someone's mentioned 35+ hours).


 
  
 I read Amazon reviews but all I see was that the reviews belonging to the* NX1* model.
  
 Since NX2 is a DAC/AMP I can expect a shorter battery life, especially if used as a DAC/AMP instead of AMP only.
  
 But that 4 hours.....................too short...  Hope not...
  
 And wish sounds good....


----------



## Baycode

h20fidelity said:


> My guess is its a confusion again, one that tricks many people with NX1. It really means full charge = 4 hours.


 
  
 Full charge is explained and stated as 1 hour. I shoot an email to tool_nerd to get a clarification!


----------



## H20Fidelity

See, if you look here NX1 listing states the same. 

'battery can reach 'max' in 4 hours'


----------



## Baycode

h20fidelity said:


> See, if you look here NX1 listing states the same.
> 
> 'battery can reach 'max' in 4 hours'


 
  
 Seems that both of the listings have an "expression" problem and I believe we will get a clarification in a short time


----------



## niron

baycode said:


> I read Amazon reviews but all I see was that the reviews belonging to the* NX1* model.
> 
> Since NX2 is a DAC/AMP I can expect a shorter battery life, especially if used as a DAC/AMP instead of AMP only.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, just noticed they are mostly NX1 (post edited).


----------



## Wokei

What NX2..?...Read few post back thought it was an typo error...so there is NX2...hmmmm....looks good....but me just gonna stay on the sideline for this one...headfi on 

Edited....maybe should check out out...


----------



## TriTone333

I'm a little embarrassed...I posted that link and didn't even see the NX2. Looks very interesting! I've been looking at USB DAC's, this could be a winner if the battery life proves to be better than 4 hrs.


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> What NX2..?...Read few post back thought it was an typo error...so there is NX2...hmmmm....looks good....but me just gonna stay on the sideline for this one...headfi on
> 
> Edited....maybe should check out out...




Lol, ofcourse you should


----------



## Wokei

Don't let the gif fool you...I do care


----------



## EISENbricher

Interesting.... Let baycode confirm the real battery life. I believe it should be 40+hrs, following legend set by NX1.


----------



## TriTone333

I don't even see it on their website...


----------



## Ofir

baycode said:


> I am very interested in the NX2, but the stated 4 hours battery life on the tool_nerd's ebay page put me back...  Hope it's just a typo...


 
 Looks to me like a mistake, it says the same on the NX1 description:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/TOPPING-NX1-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-DHL-/310825604741?tfrom=311288230619&tpos=top&ttype=price&talgo=undefined


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'm doing some searching on the NX2 and found a seller doing a deal for $45 (USD I assume)
  
 http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
  
 I'm half tempted to go ahead. Although I haven't found anything regarding the battery life yet I'm guessing it will be around 35-40 hours, I guess it also depends what the unit is doing, being used as a DAC or just a stand-alone amp.
  
 Someone needs to jump on and give it a try, Uncle H20 is leaving it up to you guys this time round.


----------



## TriTone333

h20fidelity said:


> I'm doing some searching on the NX2 and found a seller doing a deal for $45 (USD I assume)
> 
> http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
> 
> ...


 

 Man I'm really tempted, but I really need to keep saving for the Fiio X1, I'm tired of using my phone as my DAP...I'll put it 3rd on my list and see what happens.


----------



## H20Fidelity

They say here its smaller than NX1. (smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  


> Smaller than NX1, compact, and sleek for convenient and easy use.
> New amplifier circuit, low noise and distortion with enhanced dynamics.
> Offer high-quality audio, ideal for portable music devices.
> Universal for MP3/MP4/mobile phone/computer.
> ...


----------



## iJay

On Amazon US the NX2 has 48 reviews since around June of 2014. 28- five-stars. 4.1/5 overall.


----------



## TriTone333

h20fidelity said:


> They say here its smaller than NX1. (smaller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I saw that, pretty awesome! That's really thin.


----------



## TriTone333

ijay said:


> On Amazon US the NX2 has 48 reviews since around June of 2014. 28- five-stars. 4.1/5 overall.


 

 I think they're mostly, if not all, for the NX1. Could be wrong though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ijay said:


> On Amazon US the NX2 has 48 reviews since around June of 2014. 28- five-stars. 4.1/5 overall.


 


 I think there's a mix up there, those reviews appear to be for NX1. There was also some discussion about it last page.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/NX2-Portable-Amplifier-Headphone-Earphone/product-reviews/B00T5I60QQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending


----------



## iJay

h20fidelity said:


> I think there's a mix up there, those reviews appear to be for NX1. There was also some discussion about it last page.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NX2-Portable-Amplifier-Headphone-Earphone/product-reviews/B00T5I60QQ/ref=cm_cr_dp_see_all_btm?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending




Now I'm looking...they do mention the? NX1 a lot! lol


----------



## The Dan of Steel

I think it's because it's a shared listing. Amazon seems to have the NX2 listed as a "color" option on the same listing.


----------



## Wokei

Wonder who is gonna take one for the team ....mmmmmmm


----------



## mdiogofs

No one is wondering what is the DAC chip inside? Guess that, for the price, it could not be that great. But should (I want to believe) improve the SQ coming just from a smartphone headphone out. The amp part is impressive and I think it's better than most of the smartphone inside amps. So, the DAC...Well, I use the HifimeDIY Android Sabre Dac from my smartphone. And connect it to the NX1. Don't know if the DAC inside NX2 is better than the Sabre Dac i mention. But if it just somehow equal, it just improves portability i think. I think this is more for an entry level user and not for people than want to use/ separate parts (Player,DAC,Amp). Altough it can be used as a standalone amp. The main strong point must be very acceptable SQ on the go (portability) I think.
  
 BTW, is there any thread for the new top of the line HifimeDIY DAC, the 9018?


----------



## niron

Yeah, Amazon's reviews are only NX1 related at the moment.
 Anyways, looking at the pics I can't seem to find the high-low gain switch on the NX2, which makes me wonder.


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Wonder who is gonna take one for the team ....mmmmmmm


 
 TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM! You are killing me Wokie, I mean we are not talking a $400 plus RS amp here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was about to jump on an X1 yesterday but I may just have to try the X2, cost less than my last JDS CMOY and I supplied my own tin


----------



## Wokei

Podster....me meant it .....me know ...me kill myself too .....bought a few stuffs this year and its only Feb ...lol :rolleyes:


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Podster....me meant it .....me know ...me kill myself too .....bought a few stuffs this year and its only Feb ...lol


 
 Indeed, here it is at tax return time and I just can't decide which way to go myself You and H2 have just about guilt-ed me into a new X2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't think I'm going to let you chaps down easy if I do "TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM" on this one


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Indeed, here it is at tax return time and I just can't decide which way to go myself You and H2 have just about guilt-ed me into a new X2:rolleyes:  Don't think I'm going to let you chaps down easy if I do "TAKE ONE FOR THE TEAM" on this one:evil:




Here is some incentive...



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If that wasn't convincing enough...click here



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Here is some incentive...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Is that Topping NX1 in her hand, Senpai?


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Is that Topping *NX2* in her hand, Senpai?




Fantastic observation .......respect .....

Edited .your post ....ftfy...cheers


----------



## Podster

That's just EVIL man
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Podster

Like it, does a bear poop in the woods? You need to stop those post until I find someone that has some high blood pressure meds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You know you spoiled me with this one


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Fantastic observation .......respect .....
> 
> Edited .your post ....ftfy...cheers



 

I would like to hear review from that gentle lady


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> I would like to hear review from that gentle lady




Young "Kohai" ......there is no free lunch ....to hear review ...you need to get the NX2 ....lol

Edited ....Podster cant take too much excitement ....we need to chill with that ...  : :mad:...he is getting mixed emotions ...lol


----------



## bhazard

Need to know what DAC is inside. If it can do 24/192, then that is awesome. Doubt it though. 24/96 would be ok.


----------



## peter123

If the NX2 packs a decent DAC and can be used with a phone without EMI disturbance I'll be very interested. My FiiO X3 is giving up on me and is like to use my old HTC M7 as player instead (at least for a while) and the size and design of the NX2 looks as it could pair well with the phone.

It would also be cool to pair the Ruizu X02 with the NX2 and listen on the Fidelio X2's


----------



## TriTone333

peter123 said:


> If the NX2 packs a decent DAC and can be used with a phone without EMI disturbance I'll be very interested. My FiiO X3 is giving up on me and is like to use my old HTC M7 as player instead (at least for a while) and the size and design of the NX2 looks as it could pair well with the phone.
> 
> It would also be cool to pair the Ruizu X02 with the NX2 and listen on the Fidelio X2's


 

 And watch X2?
  
 Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## peter123

tritone333 said:


> And watch X2?
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist.




Lol, but of course


----------



## Vidmaven

peter123 said:


> If the NX2 packs a decent DAC and can be used with a phone without EMI disturbance I'll be very interested. My FiiO X3 is giving up on me and is like to use my old HTC M7 as player instead (at least for a while) and the size and design of the NX2 looks as it could pair well with the phone.
> 
> It would also be cool to pair the Ruizu X02 with the NX2 and listen on the Fidelio X2's


 

 Just curious: what's going wrong with your X3?


----------



## peter123

vidmaven said:


> Just curious: what's going wrong with your X3?




After to recent freezes the battery drain when using the headphone out is extreme. The first time it went from 6-8 hours to 3-4 hours and after the last time I'm lucky to get one hour of playing music. 

It's a bit better when used with an external amp but still only a couple of hours


----------



## Vidmaven

peter123 said:


> After to recent freezes the battery drain when using the headphone out is extreme. The first time it went from 6-8 hours to 3-4 hours and after the last time I'm lucky to get one hour of playing music.
> 
> It's a bit better when used with an external amp but still only a couple of hours


 

 Ah and the lack of a user replaceable battery rears it's ugly head.


----------



## peter123

vidmaven said:


> Ah and the lack of a user replaceable battery rears it's ugly head.




FiiO offers new batteries and I've already been in contact with them but I'm pretty sure that there's something else causing the battery to drain so fast not the battery itself that's bad. I've not given up on it but I realise that this will take some to fix if it's fixable......


----------



## TriTone333

Thought I'd share my portable rig with you guys. Amazon has a nice small electronics case for $10.50.


----------



## peter123

tritone333 said:


> Thought I'd share my portable rig with you guys. Amazon has a nice small electronics case for $10.50.




Nice, do you have a link?


----------



## niron

I believe this is the link to the case http://amzn.to/1DYuFQM


----------



## charleski

h20fidelity said:


> They say here its smaller than NX1. (smaller
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 The NX1 is 77mm, so the NX2 is longer, but the other dimensions are about the same between the two.


----------



## TriTone333

peter123 said:


> Nice, do you have a link?


 
  


niron said:


> I believe this is the link to the case http://amzn.to/1DYuFQM


 
 niron found it, that's the one! It's working great so far. The lower right portion has a little Velcro strap on the right side, when you undo it, that whole bottom right side folds over and there's space for misc stuff/tips and whatnot.


----------



## Baycode

Nearly two days passed and I have no reply from Tool_Nerd (Topping NX2 e-bay seller). So still no idea about the battery life of NX2...
  
 Will inform if he replies...


----------



## EISENbricher

baycode said:


> Nearly two days passed and I have no reply from Tool_Nerd (Topping NX2 e-bay seller). So still no idea about the battery life of NX2...
> 
> Will inform if he replies...


 
 I've communicated with him in past. I'll also try.
 For me the communication experience was good. Only delayed by 2 days once due to weekend.


----------



## H20Fidelity

baycode said:


> Nearly two days passed and I have no reply from Tool_Nerd (Topping NX2 e-bay seller). So still no idea about the battery life of NX2...
> 
> Will inform if he replies...


 
  
 Its funny you know, I sent them (same seller) a msg asking if my NX1 had shipped and received no reply.
  
 My NX1 did however show as shipped magically a few hours later (after 3 days placing the order)
  
 Tool_Nerd is losing points here for communication.


----------



## peter123

niron said:


> I believe this is the link to the case http://amzn.to/1DYuFQM


 
  
  


tritone333 said:


> niron found it, that's the one! It's working great so far. The lower right portion has a little Velcro strap on the right side, when you undo it, that whole bottom right side folds over and there's space for misc stuff/tips and whatnot.


 
 Thanks guys, Amazon wont help for me I (for some reason) read it as Aliexpress


----------



## TriTone333

peter123 said:


> Thanks guys, Amazon wont help for me I (for some reason) read it as Aliexpress


 
  
 Do a search on Ebay for Amazon Basics small electronics case. People are selling them on there for just a couple bucks more. Still a great deal! Here's an example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AmazonBasics-Universal-Travel-Case-for-Small-Electronics-and-Accessories-Black-/141205796940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e085784c


----------



## peter123

tritone333 said:


> Do a search on Ebay for Amazon Basics small electronics case. People are selling them on there for just a couple bucks more. Still a great deal! Here's an example:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/AmazonBasics-Universal-Travel-Case-for-Small-Electronics-and-Accessories-Black-/141205796940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e085784c


 
 Thank you (again), unfortunately the shipping cost from the US over here are often very high (in this case USD30-40 it seems)......


----------



## EISENbricher

Something that I found : 
  
 Both from NX1 and NX2's descriptions as listed by tool_nerd
  

  
  
  

  
  
 This is a really, really bad case of copy-pasting. 220V working voltage on NX2? Are you kidding me? lol.
  
 Oh, btw NX2 at low price here : http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html


----------



## TriTone333

peter123 said:


> Thank you (again), unfortunately the shipping cost from the US over here are often very high (in this case USD30-40 it seems)......


 

 Wow, yeah, I guess that makes it not so good a deal.


----------



## Baycode

I read the internal components of NX2 as on the below (from the page that @EISENbricher provided): http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
  
 2x WIMA capacitors
 1x TP9260 amp chip (single, with 16 legs)
 1x BurrBrown PCM2704 DAC chip


----------



## EISENbricher

baycode said:


> I read the internal components of NX2 as on the below (from the page that @EISENbricher provided): http://www.radioddity.com/us/topping-nx2-ultra-slim-portable-audio-amplifier-headphone-earphone-amplifier-with-usb-dac.html
> 
> 2x WIMA capacitors
> 1x TP9260 amp chip (single, with 16 legs)
> 1x BurrBrown PCM2704 DAC chip


 
 Good observation, BayCode.
  
 So.. the OPAMP is different from NX1 (It uses OPA1611/1612).. maybe this might offer kinda different sound sig.
  
 Oh... and there are 2 miniUSB inputs... one for charging and one for DAC operation. Isn't that kinda weird?
 Maybe they have done this so that the NX2 won't drain charging current when connected to phone. But still, in case we are connecting to PC your NX2 won't charge.
  
 One more thing... maybe the battery life is VERY different between modes of operation. (AMP operation and AMP+DAC operation).


----------



## Baycode

As of this writing I got a reply from Tool_Nerd. I paste e-mail on the below. Disappointing battery life...
  
*Dear baycode,*

 Hi there,

 Thank you for contacting us.
 The acutal battery life would be about 5-6 hours.
 Thank you.


```
FOLLOW US ! ☞☞❤[url=http://www.ebay.com./usr/tool_nerd]http://www.ebay.com./usr/tool_nerd[/url]❤
```


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks Baycode, 

I know a member who's been in contact with Topping once before regarding NX1. Let me ask him to double confirm for us directly from them. It might take a day or two.


----------



## Baycode

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks Baycode,
> 
> I know a member who's been in contact with Topping once before regarding NX1. Let me ask him to double confirm for us directly from them. It might take a day or two.


 

 OK, thanks, good luck H20!


----------



## bhazard

That DAC doesn't go past 48k. Not good for hi-res audio.


----------



## Omegart

charleski said:


> The capacitors are ringed in red. They're 1uF polypropylene with 0.1uF PP bypass caps that will block DC but, because the input impedance is high, they won't cause too much low-frequency roll-off.



Causing not too much low-frequency roll-off will mean? Can I do a capless iphd mod to my ipod 5.5 without harming the amp or the iem? (Shure se215, but i'm about to replace them with livezoner41 ciem lz4)


----------



## charleski

omegart said:


> Causing not too much low-frequency roll-off will mean? Can I do a capless iphd mod to my ipod 5.5 without harming the amp or the iem? (Shure se215, but i'm about to replace them with livezoner41 ciem lz4)


 

 The NX1 is is 0.5dB down at 20Hz, which will be inaudible. Yes, you could remove the output caps on the iPod since the NX1's input caps perform the same function. But it looks very fiddly.


----------



## charleski

eisenbricher said:


> Good observation, BayCode.
> 
> So.. the OPAMP is different from NX1 (It uses OPA1611/1612).. maybe this might offer kinda different sound sig.
> 
> ...


 
 The NX1's opamp is also a 16-pin device, so it definitely is _not_ an OPA1611/2, which are 8-pin. I note that there's a Chinese page from Oct 2014 that seems to claim the NX1 is also using the TP9260. An alternative guess would be that it's using a MAX9722 and the circuit certainly seems to match that chip (DC-driven output from battery power). The PCM9704 actually includes a headphone amp within the package, though it's a bit wimpy (12mW into 32ohms), so it looks like they're using a separate amp stage for the output. I can't find any sort of datasheet on the TP9260, but it might be a chip that Topping have commissioned themselves.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> Thanks Baycode,
> 
> I know a member who's been in contact with Topping once before regarding NX1. Let me ask him to double confirm for us directly from them. It might take a day or two.


 
  
 Ok so I've gotten a reply from Topping. They said:
  

Charge time is 3 hours
Battery life total life is 500 cycles (standard Lithium 100%-0% discharge cycles)
100 hours of low current output.
  


Spoiler: Email trail



-------- Original Message --------
From: 黄 <amp2006@163.com>
Sent: Thursday, February 12, 2015 03:07 PM
To: Igor Rebenko
Subject: Re:Re: Re:RE: TOPPING NX1
   about 100 hour for low power output. 



  
 --  Thanks and best regards
 Hailin Huang
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 GUANGZHOU TOPPING ELECTRONICS AND TECHNOLOGY CO, LTD.
 Tel:+86-020-37219489
 Mob:+86-15800009791
 Fax:+86-020-37219489
http://www.tpdz.net/
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  


  
  
 在 2015-02-12 12:05:07，"Igor Rebenko"  写道： 





> What about the tested battery time for one cycle?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Ok so I've gotten a reply from Topping. They said:
> 
> 
> Charge time is 3 hours
> ...


 
  
  
 Great, thanks for confirming mate, straight from Topping themselves.


----------



## EISENbricher

baycode said:


> As of this writing I got a reply from Tool_Nerd. I paste e-mail on the below. Disappointing battery life...
> 
> *Dear baycode,*
> 
> ...


 
 I got reply from tool_nerd today. It is different.
  
  
 below is the email trail


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




 
 [size=10pt]Dear customer,

 Sorry for any trouble.
 The correct battery life is also 100hrs as the old one.

 Should you have other concerns, please feel free to contact us. We will reply as soon as possible.

 Best regards,
 Annie[/size]


```
[color=#666666]FOLLOW US ! [/color][color=#666666][font=ms mincho]☞☞❤[/font][/color][color=#666666][url=http://www.ebay.com./usr/tool_nerd]http://www.ebay.com./usr/tool_nerd[/url][/color][color=#666666][font=ms mincho]❤[/font][/color][color=#666666][/color]
```
 [size=10.0pt]



[/size]
 








 


 [size=8.0pt] [/size]

​ [size=8.0pt]From: xxxxxx
 To: tool_nerd
 Subject: Details about item: xxxxxx sent a message about Topping NX2 Ultra Slim Portable Headphone Rechargeable Amplifier with USB DAC #261770552123
 Sent Date: 11-Feb-2015 18:05:11 IST[/size]


 *[size=10pt]Dear tool_nerd,[/size]*

 [size=10pt]Hi,

 I am considering to buy Topping NX2 amplifier, but the description is not very clear and that is preventing me from ordering this amp.

 Please, let me know about the battery life. The previous version (Topping NX1) has 100hrs battery life, but it is written in your description that NX2 lasts for only 4hrs.

 I kindly request you to provide me details, I'll be thankful.

 - [/size]xxxxxx


----------



## Baycode

eisenbricher said:


> I got reply from tool_nerd today. It is different.
> 
> 
> below is the email trail
> ...




It seems that -in the meantime- Topping (and possibly tool_nerd ) noticed the trouble of the tool_nerds non-correct information and they start to correct it. Anyway, good to see this.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DJScope

baycode said:


> It seems that -in the meantime- Topping (and possibly tool_nerd ) noticed the trouble of the tool_nerds non-correct information and they start to correct it. Anyway, good to see this.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.




I think what's happening is that tool nerd watches this thread! I wouldn't be surprised he he/she was.


----------



## H20Fidelity

After waiting 3 days for tool_nerd to ship my NX1, then the delivery driver keeping it in the back of his van all yesterday in boiling hot Australian weather (even though it was scheduled for delivery that day). Then the next morning, him dropping it off at some remote post office without leaving any notice card, I followed the online tracking only to travel there and pick it up. On opening the parcel the amp is faulty, it has this terrible squealing noise in the left channel which sounds like an old radio trying to tune into a station. 
  
 I'm sending it back for a refund and that's it. No more of this.


----------



## Wokei

What a disappointment...had high hope for NX2...


----------



## TriTone333

h20fidelity said:


> After waiting 3 days for tool_nerd to ship my NX1, then the delivery driver keeping it in the back of his van all yesterday in boiling hot Australian weather (even though it was scheduled for delivery that day). Then the next morning, him dropping it off at some remote post office without leaving any notice card, I followed the online tracking only to travel there and pick it up. On opening the parcel the amp is faulty, it has this terrible squealing noise in the left channel which sounds like an old radio trying to tune into a station.
> 
> I'm sending it back for a refund and that's it. No more of this.


 

 Wow what a horrible experience...sorry to hear it. I'd wager they were probably damaged in transit based on your story.


----------



## H20Fidelity

wokei said:


> What a disappointment...had high hope for NX2...




This was an NX1. =) 




tritone333 said:


> Wow what a horrible experience...sorry to hear it. I'd wager they were probably damaged in transit based on your story.




Indeed, I have other amps to fall back on, so it's not a drastic situation, just the ordering, shipping, product experience was a real downer on this run. 

As they say 'stuff happens'


----------



## Wokei

Ooops my bad.......

Guess gotta ✋ wait for Podster then to get NX2...


----------



## Podster

Feeling frisky this mirning I see! I'll still check out an NX2 for $45-$60, that's less than it usually takes to buy the family dinner out


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Feeling frisky this mirning I see! I'll still check out an NX2 for $45-$60, that's less than it usually takes to buy the family dinner out




No pressure ...


----------



## ebrian

wokei said:


> No pressure ...


 
  
  
@Wokei your gifs always bring a big smile to my face every morning.  This one in particular makes me happy.


----------



## Wokei

ebrian said:


> @Wokei
> your gifs always bring a big smile to my face every morning.  This one in particular makes me happy.




Cheers...keep smiling ...


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> No pressure ...


 
 You are killing me here, she is absolutely one of the cutest things I've ever seen. God bless her mommy and daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Pressure me, surely you jest
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Still can't get that embedded vid down
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YoDh_gHDvkk , sorry for taking you the long route


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Cheers...keep smiling ...


 
 I don't think the sign language she is using is saying what I think it is


----------



## Wokei

Get it done...sound like Larry the cable guy

[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/YoDh_gHDvkk[/VIDEO]

No pressure...buddy


----------



## Podster

Thanks for helping a technology challenged brother out


----------



## mdiogofs

Sorry for the OffT, but @Wokei these girls you post gifs about are from what country?


----------



## ebrian

Who was that girl?  I assume it was the same person in both.  Unless there are two equally cute girls like that.  But that can't possibly be..
  
 Btw, I haven't been following closely to this thread.  There's an NX2?


----------



## TriTone333

Please keep content(gifs) clean... I'm married with 3 kids, and I also check this page at work... Thanks.


----------



## Podster

tritone333 said:


> Please keep content(gifs) clean... I'm married with 3 kids, and I also check this page at work... Thanks.


 
 LOL, I hear you Tri. I'm having enough trouble getting any work done here now


----------



## Omegart

Can I connect a balanced lined-out dap to this amp?


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> LOL, I hear you Tri. I'm having enough trouble getting any work done here now:eek:




Just spreading some feel good filler while we wait ✋ for NX2 impression...Waiting...Cheers...woot woot


----------



## Wokei

omegart said:


> Can I connect a balanced lined-out dap to this amp?




Any body with balanced line out dap can chime in...


----------



## DJScope

omegart said:


> Can I connect a balanced lined-out dap to this amp?


 
  
 Without a balanced (4 pole) to TRS (3 pole) adapter, I doubt that it will work.


----------



## H20Fidelity

If anyone in Australia (or other countries) has the stock Topping NX1 interconnect they're not using please get in touch with me via PM. I am making a rig and that interconnect is the perfect size for the application.


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> If anyone in Australia (or other countries) has the stock Topping NX1 interconnect they're not using please get in touch with me via PM. I am making a rig and that interconnect is the perfect size for the application.




You can have my FiiO one if you want.


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> You can have my FiiO one if you want.


 
  
 Needs to be the Topping one! (but thank you)


----------



## H20Fidelity

h20fidelity said:


> If anyone in Australia (or other countries) has the stock Topping NX1 interconnect they're not using please get in touch with me via PM. I am making a rig and that interconnect is the perfect size for the application.







h20fidelity said:


> Needs to be the Topping one! (but thank you)




Thanks to a kind member I've found a cable (thank you). No need for others to contact me.


----------



## RedJohn456

tritone333 said:


> Please keep content(gifs) clean... I'm married with 3 kids, and I also check this page at work... Thanks.


 

 well not all of us are married  and maybe you shouldn't be checking head fi while at work  jk


----------



## Wokei

tritone333 said:


> Please keep content(gifs) clean... I'm married with 3 kids, and I also check this page at work... Thanks.







redjohn456 said:


> well not all of us are married  and maybe you shouldn't be checking head fi while at work  jk




Who that talking about me .....haha

NX2 ....NX2 .....did anyone get it ?


----------



## RedJohn456

wokei said:


> Who that talking about me .....haha
> 
> NX2 ....NX2 .....did anyone get it ?


 

 Whats the best place to buy it at the moment? The temptation is starting to get stronger


----------



## TriTone333

redjohn456 said:


> well not all of us are married  and maybe you shouldn't be checking head fi while at work  jk


 
  
  


wokei said:


> Who that talking about me .....haha
> 
> NX2 ....NX2 .....did anyone get it ?


 
  
 Wokei, I think you're hilarious and I value your insight here, but yeah, some of your gifs were part of what I was talking about. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 RedJohn, I'm just asking for a little common courtesy. I obviously can't make anyone do anything. I have breaks and a lunch time at work when it is completely okay for me to check head-fi. I have filtering software installed on my laptop(work), but I would think a site dedicated to hi-fi audio wouldn't be a problem to visit due to questionable content. There's also the point that I doubt the women that are on this site appreciate the objectification factor. If it comes down to it, I'll probably just block people that are posting things that could be inappropriate, but I really don't want it to come to that since I want to hear what everyone's thoughts are on these products. I'm fairly new to this site and am trying to glean as much insight as I can. I'd rather not keep this conversation going, so I'm just going to leave it at that. If anyone wants to discuss it further, I'd be happy to talk more via pm... Thanks for reading, let's get back to the NX1!
  
 I've noticed that when pairing my Havi's with my iPhone 6, the sound I'm getting is really good. But, when I pair them with my laptop, it's pretty poor. THEN, when I insert my NX1 between my laptop and my Havi's it's like they come to life! Very cool. Loving this little amp!


----------



## dabtpa

wokei said:


> Get it done...sound like Larry the cable guy
> 
> No pressure...buddy


 
 As a local favorite and friend here in Florida, let's get Larry's quote right. It is "git er done".


----------



## Wokei

dabtpa said:


> As a local favorite and friend here in Florida, let's get Larry's quote right. It is "git er done".




We have a red neck in da house ..joking man


----------



## RedJohn456

tritone333 said:


> Wokei, I think you're hilarious and I value your insight here, but yeah, some of your gifs were part of what I was talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

@TriTone333  I meant no offence, some tongue in cheek humour. I realize this doesn't translate well to text. What you asked for is nothing unreasonable. I was just messing you, hope no hard feelings, am not really misogynistic either just trying to lighten the mood  Welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet! Hope all is cool
  
 Will you be picking up the NX2? It seems the NX1 compares well to the Cayin C5 except the occasional EMI and not as black background. If they can improve on those things, that would be quite magnificent. And a dac is thrown in for good measure! How are you liking the NX1? Does it do the Havi justice? 
  
 Cheers


----------



## TriTone333

redjohn456 said:


> @TriTone333  I meant no offence, some tongue in cheek humour. I realize this doesn't translate well to text. What you asked for is nothing unreasonable. I was just messing you, hope no hard feelings, am not really misogynistic either just trying to lighten the mood  Welcome to head-fi and sorry about your wallet! Hope all is cool
> 
> Will you be picking up the NX2? It seems the NX1 compares well to the Cayin C5 except the occasional EMI and not as black background. If they can improve on those things, that would be quite magnificent. And a dac is thrown in for good measure! How are you liking the NX1? Does it do the Havi justice?
> 
> Cheers


 
  
 No offense taken at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Water under the bridge, my friend. I'm pretty excited, I just ordered the FiiO X1 and a 64GB card yesterday, should be here tomorrow. Looking forward to seeing how it pairs with the NX1. Next 4 things on my to-buy list are:
 1. Superlux HD-681 EVO
 2. FiiO X1 Stacking Kit
 3. Topping NX2
 .....I realize that's only 3 things....I know there was a 4th, can't remember at the moment. lol I dunno, I've heard good things about the SoundMAGIC P21, so maybe I'll throw that in there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know what you mean about the EMI, it's pretty annoying sometimes. I'd mainly get the NX2 to use as a DAC for my laptop, as the output right now is pretty horrendous.
  
 It's kindof weird, I like using the NX1 with my laptop, but when I use it with my iPhone 6, it seems to give a slight boost to the 4-6KHz range giving unwanted sibilance. It's not too bad, but can be tiring after long listening sessions. Not sure if anyone else has experienced this or not. So yeah, I think it does the Havi's justice, but it's kindof dependent on the source as well.


----------



## TriTone333

Not sure if anyone noticed, but on the US amazon page for the NX2, the status has been changed to "Pre-Order". It says it's being officially released on February 27th.
http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-NX2/dp/B00T5I60QQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1424194105&sr=1-1&keywords=topping+nx2


----------



## RedJohn456

tritone333 said:


> No offense taken at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You are off to a solid start! I have yet to get a DAP myself  I am curious to see how the DAC stacks up against my SMSL M2, as I wouldn't mind getting the NX2 as the M2 is a bit cumbersome to use at times. What kind of sound signature are you looking for? Lots of experienced people here who can help you avoid purchases that you might not like later, based on your preferences? We might able to recommend a few. or lots


----------



## TriTone333

redjohn456 said:


> You are off to a solid start! I have yet to get a DAP myself  I am curious to see how the DAC stacks up against my SMSL M2, as I wouldn't mind getting the NX2 as the M2 is a bit cumbersome to use at times. What kind of sound signature are you looking for? Lots of experienced people here who can help you avoid purchases that you might not like later, based on your preferences? We might able to recommend a few. or lots


 
  
 Haha thanks! I guess I'm diving in "head" first... see what I did there... Sorry, the only jokes I know how to make are stupid ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll have to read up on the SMSL M2, don't know anything about it. I'm really like a flatter sound signature, which is why I think I'm really liking the Havi's. My introduction into the more neutral sound was the UE600 a few years ago, and up until a couple months ago, I honestly didn't know anything like this type of IEM community/industry existed. I'm really enjoying getting to know my music again! I don't mind a little bit more bass than neutral, as long as it's not crowding out the mids and highs and stealing the detail away. Since my last post on here I've added the Narmoo B2M's to my buy list, mainly to use with my phone for when I need to talk on it/listen to music. I've added the VSD3S and the KC06 to my list too. Whatcha think?


----------



## Wokei

tritone333 said:


> Not sure if anyone noticed, but on the US amazon page for the NX2, the status has been changed to "Pre-Order". It says it's being officially released on February 27th.
> http://www.amazon.com/Topping-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier-NX2/dp/B00T5I60QQ/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1424194105&sr=1-1&keywords=topping+nx2




On eBay ..the seller tool nerd ....NX2 status is sold out ...probably bcuz of Chinese New Year.... 




redjohn456 said:


> You are off to a solid start! I have yet to get a DAP myself  I am curious to see how the DAC stacks up against my SMSL M2, as I wouldn't mind getting the NX2 as the M2 is a bit cumbersome to use at times. What kind of sound signature are you looking for? Lots of experienced people here who can help you avoid purchases that you might not like later, based on your preferences? We might able to recommend a few. or lots




John ...what are you using as source player now ? :rolleyes:


----------



## RedJohn456

wokei said:


> On eBay ..the seller tool nerd ....NX2 status is sold out ...probably bcuz of Chinese New Year....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Macbook and my blackberry


----------



## RedJohn456

tritone333 said:


> Haha thanks! I guess I'm diving in "head" first... see what I did there... Sorry, the only jokes I know how to make are stupid ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Its a good idea to experiment to see what your preferred signature is. I was pretty stoked to find this place too, feels like a second home haha. I was a basshead before I got my havis, I enjoy its neutral signature a lot now. I still like my bass fix time to time, which is where my other iems come into the picture. Its cool to be able to rediscover your music all over again. 
  
 I don't have any experience with either the VSD3S or the KC06. I do have the VSD3 however and it is def not neutral. Has strong bass sometimes can be boomy. It is clear for the most part and has a pretty full mid range. But def not a neutral IEM by any stretch of the imagination.  KC06 is said to be quite airy but again I haven't heard it myself


----------



## funkymartyn

Hi all, reading this thread made me wonder, anyone know of a decent headphone amp where I can just use the tape loops  Rca input input from my hifi amp, . I would be using a few different headphones including , Grado sr 325i, and grado sr 60, .and sennheiser HD580, .and a few other smaller headphones...etc......iv only got the £30 cheapo btech one from Richer sounds here in the uk....Been looking over ebay and amazon uk.....but only found a pro-ject headbox S...... and some revievs not great.....etc......I see ebay also have a few more of this Topping brand inc, the Topping TP21, Ta2021b ...?......Looks ok ?......any help , thanks in advance.....martyn


----------



## TriTone333

funkymartyn said:


> Hi all, reading this thread made me wonder, anyone know of a decent headphone amp where I can just use the tape loops  Rca input input from my hifi amp, . I would be using a few different headphones including , Grado sr 325i, and grado sr 60, .and sennheiser HD580, .and a few other smaller headphones...etc......iv only got the £30 cheapo btech one from Richer sounds here in the uk....Been looking over ebay and amazon uk.....but only found a pro-ject headbox S...... and some revievs not great.....etc......I see ebay also have a few more of this Topping brand inc, the Topping TP21, Ta2021b ...?......Looks ok ?......any help , thanks in advance.....martyn


 

 I only have experience with the NX1, but from reading this thread, it sounds like it's pretty good at pushing higher impedance headphones. And you really can't beat it for the price!


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for reply...just been looking at these...they may still bo ok to use with my portable mini disc, mp3, etc.....and they are only about £28 .....might get two sorts....still need info for a stand alone amp where I can leave plugged in ready to use from my hifi amp outputs......any help......thanks in advance..


----------



## charleski

funkymartyn said:


> Thanks for reply...just been looking at these...they may still bo ok to use with my portable mini disc, mp3, etc.....and they are only about £28 .....might get two sorts....still need info for a stand alone amp where I can leave plugged in ready to use from my hifi amp outputs......any help......thanks in advance..


 
 The NX1 should be able to handle those headphones with ease. You'd just need an RCA-to-3.5mm adapter cable. If you really want to spend more £78 will get you the O2 amp, which can be run off batteries but is really better as a desktop amp plugged into the mains. It's obviously a lot more powerful than the NX1 and can handle a wider range of headphones. You can certainly spend more on an amp, but it's unlikely you'd find better.


----------



## Wokei

Good post charleski..cheers


----------



## lawrecedent

s1eb said:


> Anyone know when the NX2 will be available in the UK?
> I was just about to buy a NX1 and was doing research when I found this thread and noticed mention of the NX2.
> 
> Are we talking weeks or months? I think if it is months i'll grab the NX1 now and get the NX2 later.
> ...



It's available on the UK ebay site right now.


----------



## lawrecedent

s1eb said:


> I can only see the NX1 on there,  no listings for the NX2. Can you link me?



http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191507239940&alt=web
Seller is away at the moment so might suggest some delay on release byt at £39 looks like it's well worth a punt.


----------



## lawrecedent

s1eb said:


> Cheers,  i'll send him a message.  Would prefer to buy from someone based in the UK though.



I think if I'm not mistaken I bought my NX1 from him. Said it was based in the Netherlands but arrived safe and well after about 10 days by China post. Clearly from China but I have had no problems with it.


----------



## funkymartyn

Well iv ordered the NX1  from amazon uk now...so hopefully it will be good for my mp3 players, and sony mini disc players..Satill need a bit of info about getting a decent , not to over priced headphone amp for my hifi tape output loops...where I can source my cd, record player, and even a Yamaha cassette deck......the Btec I picked up from Richer sounds uk  Not that great  to be honest....any help,  thanks in advance......inc, info on the pro-ject headbox  s........im using various headphones inc, Grado sr325i, senn hd 580, goldring, grado sr 60, .....and other smaller h/phones......cheers..mart


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Well iv ordered the NX1  from amazon uk now...so hopefully it will be good for my mp3 players, and sony mini disc players..Satill need a bit of info about getting a decent , not to over priced headphone amp for my hifi tape output loops...where I can source my cd, record player, and even a Yamaha cassette deck......the Btec I picked up from Richer sounds uk  Not that great  to be honest....any help,  thanks in advance......inc, info on the pro-ject headbox  s........im using various headphones inc, Grado sr325i, senn hd 580, goldring, grado sr 60, .....and other smaller h/phones......cheers..mart


 
 You've made correct choice, NX1 is very, very good for the price. It pairs well with my phone, laptop and guitar FX processor. Hope you like it.


----------



## FiJAAS

Just received my NX1, sounds really really good paired with my iPod Classic LO. I can't wit to try it with my iPod Nano 3G.

How many hours of burn in time do you guys recomend? 

Also, I know that you are not suppose to EQ Lossless files with an amp and since my files are indeed lossless how can I add a little bass to the amp since there aren't any bass boost features?

One more thing, I plan to pair this amp with the iPod Nano 3G and IEMs, do you guys know a small bag that can house them all together?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Whoever told you not to EQ lossless files isn't necessarily correct. You can still add EQ lol. If the iPods rockboxed just add what you want with the EQ, it will work for line out too.


----------



## FiJAAS

h20fidelity said:


> Whoever told you not to EQ lossless files isn't necessarily correct. You can still add EQ lol. If the iPods rockboxed just add what you want with the EQ, it will work for line out too.




Thanks! I'll test out the EQ.

Also, when I plug in the NX1 by USB to my laptop how do I know when it's charging? Nothing is lighting up.


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> Thanks! I'll test out the EQ.
> 
> Also, when I plug in the NX1 by USB to my laptop how do I know when it's charging? Nothing is lighting up.


 
 The Red LED near NX1's usb port should light up when it's charging. It stops only when NX1 is fully charged.
 So, you are facing one of the below possibilities
 1. NX1 is fully charged
 2. Red light is malfunctioning but charging is going on fine
 3. There is issue in charging circuit of NX1
 4. USB cable is bad.
  
 Oh, btw EQing is fine unless clipping doesn't occur. In short terms don't move to knobs too much, lighter the EQ, happier the sound. Try other bass boosting alternatives like using narrow bore or foam tips, or modding your earphone, etc.


----------



## FiJAAS

eisenbricher said:


> The Red LED near NX1's usb port should light up when it's charging. It stops only when NX1 is fully charged.
> So, you are facing one of the below possibilities
> 1. NX1 is fully charged
> 2. Red light is malfunctioning but charging is going on fine
> ...




Thanks, I did not know that there was another LED on the back, it's red and charging.


----------



## FiJAAS

Wow, I must say that this little amp shines best with iems. Using the foam tips with the Shure SE215 is pure bliss. I'm very happy.


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> Thanks, I did not know that there was another LED on the back, it's red and charging.


 
 Great. So your amp is fine : )


----------



## funkymartyn

Sorry to sound a bit thick, but whats a , ....I e m s ,  ???   thanks .......still waiting for amazon to send mine ?.....it was from a amazon seller via amazon I believe.....but looks like ill have to wait...?


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Sorry to sound a bit thick, but whats a , ....I e m s ,  ???   thanks .......still waiting for amazon to send mine ?.....it was from a amazon seller via amazon I believe.....but looks like ill have to wait...?




IEMs? In Ear Monitors. Basically, in-ear earphones.


----------



## funkymartyn

Ear Buds.....lol....gotcha.....silly old me.....


----------



## FiJAAS

eisenbricher said:


> Great. So your amp is fine : )




Yes sir


----------



## DJScope

NX1 on Massdrop!

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx1-headphone-amp


----------



## charleski

djscope said:


> NX1 on Massdrop!
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx1-headphone-amp


 

 For about the same as the regular ebay price ...


----------



## DJScope

charleski said:


> For about the same as the regular ebay price ...




I know. Massdrop has been inflating their RRP prices. They've even put the Takstar Pro 80 RRP as $150, which is a lie. But nonetheless, its still a god deal for a great portable amp and its from a trusted seller.


----------



## BIG Dave

$36 USD shipped on Massdrop. $39 USD shipped on Amazon. Amazon ships much faster and offers a reliable return policy. Seems like a no-brainer to me!


----------



## spatzi

big dave said:


> $36 USD shipped on Massdrop. $39 USD shipped on Amazon. Amazon ships much faster and offers a reliable return policy. Seems like a no-brainer to me!




I got it for $32 shipped off ebay. Massdrop is not a deal at all.


----------



## Pierjan27

Hi all
  
 First post here!
 I plan to buy one of these so nice preamps.
 I've read a few pages ago that somebody was waiting for a Bluebird E6 and would compare it with the Topping NX1. The U6 looks really nice.
  
 But, sadly, I've never found such a message from him!
  
 So, for anybody who has this E6, what do you think about it? Better or not than the Topping?
 I've read too some words about the Breeze, now the Breeze E13 is available, what about it?
  
 I'll use it with my Nexus7 tablet and my Sony Z1 phone.
 Headphones will be a Fostex TH-7B and a Sennheiser Momentum On-ear.
 Listening to every type of music, except metal, reggae and Rap.
  
 Thanks 
 Pierre - From France


----------



## funkymartyn

Well my Topping NX1  arrived today , sunday from amazon at around £27......only had to charge it up for about 1hour..then red neon went out ?...so may have been partly charged ?.....anyway very small unit, which im sure will fit in fine with my clip, sony mini disc, mp3 players.....etc......ill post up my thoughts later.......also going to pick up the Fiio 11 k , at about £46 amazon too..Then ill get back to the Fiio thread and post up on there too......Thanks everyone for your comments...mart


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Well my Topping NX1  arrived today , sunday from amazon at around £27......only had to charge it up for about 1hour..then red neon went out ?...so may have been partly charged ?.....anyway very small unit, which im sure will fit in fine with my clip, sony mini disc, mp3 players.....etc......ill post up my thoughts later.......also going to pick up the Fiio 11 k , at about £46 amazon too..Then ill get back to the Fiio thread and post up on there too......Thanks everyone for your comments...mart


 
 Factory units are usually charged to half of their capacities initially so it's good. Red LED of NX1 goes out to indicate that battery is fully charged.
 Hey in case you get E11K please make a comparison on how NX1 and E11K affect the sound signature of the source. From what I've read users say (and me as well, since I have NX1), NX1 is neutral with a very light cold signature and I've seen varying impressions of E11K. Some say it warms up the sound while some say the opposite.


----------



## funkymartyn

Ok  ill try my best, im not very hi tech....I just know what I like, and if it sounds good....lol......Iv just ordered the FiiO e11 k . got to be worth the £46....inc a proper fiio cable.....not just the free black one.......got to wait a couple of weeks before it arrives ?.


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Ok  ill try my best, im not very hi tech....I just know what I like, and if it sounds good....lol......Iv just ordered the FiiO e11 k . got to be worth the £46....inc a proper fiio cable.....not just the free black one.......got to wait a couple of weeks before it arrives ?.


 
 Sure no worries about that.


----------



## SieB

The NX2 is now available to buy on Amazon and Ebay  
 This might be a stupid question (n00b) but how does the NX2 stack up against something like the Fiio E17K Alpen 2?
  
 I've been thinking of going for a the Fiio but i'm wondering if i'm paying more for a brand and if the NX2 can give it a run for the money.


----------



## DJScope

sieb said:


> The NX2 is now available to buy on Amazon and Ebay
> This might be a stupid question (n00b) but how does the NX2 stack up against something like the Fiio E17K Alpen 2?
> 
> I've been thinking of going for a the Fiio but i'm wondering if i'm paying more for a brand and if the NX2 can give it a run for the money.


 
  
 The E17 has more power: 230mW if I'm not mistaken. If the NX2 uses the same amp circuit as the NX1, then it will have 100mW.


----------



## SieB

djscope said:


> The E17 has more power: 230mW if I'm not mistaken. If the NX2 uses the same amp circuit as the NX1, then it will have 100mW.


 
 Ok,  thanks.  I think i'm going to get the Fiio as it will be better for me in the long run,  but i'm still interested to see how good the NX2 is.


----------



## peter123

I would be very interested in comparison between the NX2, Ibasso D zero mk2 and the SMSL M2.......


----------



## DJScope

peter123 said:


> I would be very interested in comparison between the NX2, Ibasso D zero mk2 and the SMSL M2.......


 
  
 Did anyone end up buying the M2? I've stopped holding my breath for impressions like 6 months ago. LOL


----------



## H20Fidelity

djscope said:


> Did anyone end up buying the M2? I've stopped holding my breath for impressions like 6 months ago. LOL


 
  
 The thread for M2 is in the portable source gear section.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/725575/s-m-s-l-m2-dac-first-impressions
  
 There's also this.
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DJScope

h20fidelity said:


> The thread for M2 is in the portable source gear section.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/725575/s-m-s-l-m2-dac-first-impressions
> 
> There's also this.





oooooooooo!! Thanks mate!!!

Wow! Watching that review makes me want to buy it! xD


----------



## peter123

djscope said:


> Did anyone end up buying the M2? I've stopped holding my breath for impressions like 6 months ago. LOL


 
 Yeah, I see someone already posted link to the thread. Since it doesn't seem to work very well with Android it's off my list


----------



## H20Fidelity

I remember some members asking about FiiO X1 and Topping NX1 paired together.
  
 I think NX1 definitely helps benefit the soundstage width and remove warmth from X1's amp section, appears a little brighter / neutral and the overall presentation widens becoming airy, maybe slightly thinner too. The downside is, I think X1 still manages to push out more detail, resolution on its own, specifically in vocals. Adding NX1 seems to subtract this fractionally and you may find yourself lifting the volume higher on NX1 to compensate but never quite producing it.
  
 Kind of a catch 22, you have the bonus of added stage, air characterisitcs, removing the warmth, but you also lose that detail  marginally and what's known as X1's house sound, which to me has become what X1 is and quite capable in its own right. If I could have it my way, I'd want the stage, tone of the NX1 but keep that heft in detail X1 offers.


----------



## vmaniqui

i wonder if this is better than Fiio E07K ? i have my eyes on that amp but price is still not a bargain at $90.


----------



## DJScope

vmaniqui said:


> i wonder if this is better than Fiio E07K ? i have my eyes on that amp but price is still not a bargain at $90.


 
  
 If you want my opinion, don't get the E07k as it is an old product now relative to the others. You'd rather go for the X3-II or the E17k.


----------



## n05ey

djscope said:


> If you want my opinion, don't get the E07k as it is an old product now relative to the others. You'd rather go for the X3-II or the E17k.




I would second this, unless you are super keen for the dac component too, I would even look at the e11k instead. take my impression with a grain of salt tho as my experience was with the original e7 and I wasn't really impressed at all...


----------



## Pierjan27

Sorry, but what's the X3-II?


----------



## Wokei

pierjan27 said:


> Sorry, but what's the X3-II?




Fiio DAP X3 version II


----------



## Pierjan27

Ok, thank you


----------



## bbieringer

Any reason to buy the fiio X3 over the X1?


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Just spreading some feel good filler while we wait ✋ for NX2 impression...Waiting...Cheers...woot woot


 
 Ok; Ok it will be here next week! Happy now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## ianeith

I find a good combo with this amp is the Sony NWZ A15. I feel it gives the Sony DAP a better soundstage, especially when using soundstage-worthy IEMs like the ATH models IM02 or IM70, and even the Sony XBA 3, which seems to lose some warmth and become more neutral through this amp.

Incidentally, I find no issues using IEMs with the NX1, except the occasional cellular noise when right next to my smartphone.


----------



## FiJAAS

ianeith said:


> I find a good combo with this amp is the Sony NWZ A15. I feel it gives the Sony DAP a better soundstage, especially when using soundstage-worthy IEMs like the ATH models IM02 or IM70, and even the Sony XBA 3, which seems to lose some warmth and become more neutral through this amp.
> 
> Incidentally, I find no issues using IEMs with the NX1, except the occasional cellular noise when right next to my smartphone.




This little amp truly does shine with IEMs. Sounds good with IM50 now I'm itching to get the IM70 and IM02 and try them out with the amp.


----------



## Wokei

fijaas said:


> This little amp truly does shine with IEMs. Sounds good with IM50 now I'm itching to get the IM70 and IM02 and try them out with the amp.




Agreed...though me have Fiio E12....but the NX1 is a keeper...neutral sound sig...small form factor...kick ass battery....me would consider them....one of me best buy in my gears


----------



## DJScope

bbieringer said:


> Any reason to buy the fiio X3 over the X1?


 
  
 More power, external USB DAC function, DSD/DSF native. 
  
See Brooko's comparison for more info: LINK


----------



## TriTone333

wokei said:


> Agreed...though me have Fiio E12....but the NX1 is a keeper...neutral sound sig...small form factor...kick ass battery....me would consider them....one of me best buy in my gears


 
 I agree!


----------



## spatzi

tritone333 said:


> I agree!




Nx1 battery has power of the sun. I got it over a month ago, no idea what charge was on it, and it is still going!


----------



## Podster

spatzi said:


> Nx1 battery has power of the sun. I got it over a month ago, no idea what charge was on it, and it is still going!


 
 You say that baby has a little bunny with a big drum in it do ya


----------



## serrj

Today received NX2. Am I the first one? 
 First impression - amazing sound! Works just great with Sony Z3C + Sure SE535.
  
 USB DAC - PCM2704
 Amplifier - TP9260
  
 Some pics:
 https://www.dropbox.com/sh/zi7kxgug6m9ywmf/AADJcnU28dHwMkjFZvhWeFGoa?dl=0


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for posting up, and the pics....looks nice, .im still playing around with my NX1, and my new FiiO  11 k...... both very good at the min, then again im only using a sony portable mini disc player...going into grado sr  325i.......and both very good.....im going to stick to what iv got for now.....but please post up your views when you get chance....


----------



## Wokei

serrj said:


> Today received NX2. Am I the first one?
> First impression - amazing sound! Works just great with Sony Z3C + Sure SE535.
> 
> USB DAC - PCM2704
> ...




Please report back on the sound...battery life....Cheers and congrats....


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Please report back on the sound...battery life....Cheers and congrats....


 
 THX Serrj, after seeing yours I'm excited to get mine next week. 100 hrs playtime is nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love how small/thin it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hello Wokei-ster


----------



## jerryp

I would be interested if there the NX2 is better shielded against interference of your cell phone. Like if they are put back to back.


----------



## Roderick

jerryp said:


> I would be interested if there the NX2 is better shielded against interference of your cell phone. Like if they are put back to back.


 

 +1
  
 I got nx1 couple of days ago but I'm already looking for a new amp because of interferences.. Other than that I am 100% satified with nx1. Sound is what I expected from an amp described as neutral. I was worried that volume control might move by itself in a pocket because it is so big but luckily it is stiff enough. Actually it works better than low profile potentiometers, with nx1 adjusting volume is easy without taking the amp out of the pocket first.


----------



## EISENbricher

roderick said:


> +1
> 
> I got nx1 couple of days ago but I'm already looking for a new amp because of interferences.. Other than that I am 100% satified with nx1. Sound is what I expected from an amp described as neutral. I was worried that volume control might move by itself in a pocket because it is so big but luckily it is stiff enough. Actually it works better than low profile potentiometers, with nx1 adjusting volume is easy without taking the amp out of the pocket first.



Which amp is great at keeping interference away from its sound?


----------



## Roderick

I have no idea. Propably nothing that doesn't cost a lot more than nx1...


----------



## EISENbricher

roderick said:


> I have no idea. Propably nothing that doesn't cost a lot more than nx1...


 
 Hmm... what about PA2V2? It used to get lot of attention before, just don't hear much about it lately.


----------



## SieB

serrj said:


> Today received NX2. Am I the first one?
> First impression - amazing sound! Works just great with Sony Z3C + Sure SE535.
> 
> USB DAC - PCM2704
> ...


 
 Looks like you are one of the first, I have not seen anyone else posting about theirs yet. 
 Like others have said, let us know your impressions and what the battery life is like


----------



## Roderick

eisenbricher said:


> Hmm... what about PA2V2? It used to get lot of attention before, just don't hear much about it lately.


 

 Looks interestin but I think shipping to europe will likely kill the value. Also it is bit bulky looking. I was thinking of fiio e12. I use crossfeed on my desktop setup so it would be nice to have one on my portable rig aswell. Don't know if it's worth the money though because I don't really need the extra power...nx1 sounds fine to me.


----------



## funkymartyn

The NX1, ..is a great price at around £27......Amazon......But also so is the FiiO, e11 k...at  £46......both top quality...


----------



## FiJAAS

funkymartyn said:


> The NX1, ..is a great price at around £27......Amazon......But also so is the FiiO, e11 k...at  £46......both top quality...




If you had to chose between the NX1 or the E11K which one would you pick?


----------



## funkymartyn

The E11 k , Looks better, quality, weight, and the sound...But depends where youre going to use these amps...I use mine mainly for checking over my mini discs at home, . they both sound very good..if I could only pick one...I would go for the FiiO....


----------



## ianeith

funkymartyn said:


> The E11 k , Looks better, quality, weight, and the sound...But depends where youre going to use these amps...I use mine mainly for checking over my mini discs at home, . they both sound very good..if I could only pick one...I would go for the FiiO....


 
 FiiO E11K is definitely the better standalone buy of the two. Having said that, I have the NX1 as part of my Sony NWZ A15 rig, while the E11k is paired to an X1 dap - and i'm personally real happy with that choice


----------



## EISENbricher

Best price for NX1 here :
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
  
  
 Seller seems legit.


----------



## funkymartyn

eisenbricher said:


> Best price for NX1 here :
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> 
> Seller seems legit.


 

 Depends where they live, as uk amazon selling the nx1 for just over £27...and  the fiio for £46 with free FiiO lead.....


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Depends where they live, as uk amazon selling the nx1 for just over £27...and  the fiio for £46 with free FiiO lead.....


 
 Yeah of course that is given, my friend. I am just posting this because I've never seen such low price of NX1, not even on Massdrop. It's upto individual to decide.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Best price for NX1 here :
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> 
> Seller seems legit.


 
 Man, for that price I may just have to snag one of these. THX


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Man, for that price I may just have to snag one of these. THX




Yes Sir ...they sure are ....


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Yes Sir ...they sure are ....


 
 Well if it's not that trouble maker himself, seems I'm going about this Topping thing backwards but look what you got me into that came in yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do apologize for my iPhone 4 pics, indoor takes are sure not my forte'! I'm on the initial charge so give me a few days and I'll post up my impressions on a few different drivers
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And to give you a little size comparison the NX2 is about two thirds as thick as the c421 and just a little smaller around the sides (dimensions)


----------



## Wokei

Podster ..pics are fine ..would it be right to say ..the size of NX2 similar to credit card size ?

Impressions are what members are waiting for ...you get first spot to present them ..cheers


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Podster ..pics are fine ..would it be right to say ..the size of NX2 similar to credit card size ?
> 
> Impressions are what members are waiting for ...you get first spot to present them ..cheers


 
 Well since I won't divulge any of my card #'s you are welcome to my grocery discount card


----------



## BIG Dave

eisenbricher said:


> Best price for NX1 here :
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> 
> Seller seems legit.




Thanks for the link! I just purchased one. I checked with my credit card provider first to verify there wouldn't be any Foreign Transaction Fees. For less than $25 shipped, why not?


----------



## EISENbricher

big dave said:


> Thanks for the link! I just purchased one. I checked with my credit card provider first to verify there wouldn't be any Foreign Transaction Fees. For less than $25 shipped, why not?


 
  
  


podster said:


> Man, for that price I may just have to snag one of these. THX


 
 Happy to help, enjoy your NX1. It's best bang for buck for a portable amp : )


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Podster ..pics are fine ..would it be right to say ..the size of NX2 similar to credit card size ?
> 
> Impressions are what members are waiting for ...you get first spot to present them ..cheers


 
 Initial charge took less than two hours. First impressions with silver LOD/Gen IV Touch. AKG-702's used every drop of NX2 power, surprisingly clean and clear at max volume but was not getting full resolution. Did not fair much better with my Sony MDR 55 clip ons, but sounded OK with my Klipsch Image 1 on ears as well as the Senn PX-100. Now I'm pretty sure this little amp was designed to be an iem amp. Sounds very nice with the Shure 215's, does not change the 215 sound signature at all but my favorite so far are my Klipsch S3's but these are currently my favorite iem on any rig. For the price and at this point it seems to be a pretty nice sounding amp with iem's, I ran the touch through my c421 on all these as well and the NX2 won't hold a candle to the JDS but then again for three times as much it shouldn't. With all this said I'm sure the NX2 is going to be a great amp in the budget-fi thread with many good inexpensive DAPs and iem's.


----------



## Wokei

Nice and brief Podster......for the price and with DAC/Amp ...it should be value for money ...the last consideration is the battery life ...cheerio


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Nice and brief @Podster......for the price and with DAC/Amp ...it should be value for money ...the last consideration is the battery life ...cheerio


 
 Yes and with break in resolution may improve on many head sets but for the price and right out the box Hisound may very well be right about best bang for the buck especially with iem's.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Yes and with break in resolution may improve on many head sets but for the price and right out the box Hisound may very well be right about best bang for the buck especially with iem's.




Still very happy with NX1 and being used regularly ..so me expectations for NX2 is equally high bearing the price and performance ratio....all in all ...with DAC ..for that price is already a winner .....will pm you me address if ever you decide to give away ...muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Still very happy with NX1 and being used regularly ..so me expectations for NX2 is equally high bearing the price and performance ratio....all in all ...with DAC ..for that price is already a winner .....will pm you me address if ever you decide to give away ...muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


 
 LOL, love that scene! I was actually considering ordering an HM-700 and strapping this little NX2 to it with a pair of 400B's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay tuned and let's throw those heads back one more time


----------



## Wokei




----------



## davidcotton

So I've been on a self imposed break from iems this week to allow my blocked right ear to clear up (always seems to need a clean around 6 months or so, or after a heavy cold and this time it's both!).  Dug out my Sennheiser hd25-II which I'd previously run straight from a clip plus.  Sound was ok but nothing fantastic.  Added the topping nx1 and switched to high gain.  This was more like it.  So for a reasonable outlay had a decent sounding rig, which helped keep me sane during the day at work.  Main reason I don't use the senn's more often is because I'm a glasses wearer when I'm at work and they get uncomfortable


----------



## H20Fidelity

davidcotton said:


> So I've been on a self imposed break from iems this week to allow my blocked right ear to clear up (always seems to need a clean around 6 months or so, or after a heavy cold and this time it's both!).  Dug out my Sennheiser hd25-II which I'd previously run straight from a clip plus.  Sound was ok but nothing fantastic.  Added the topping nx1 and switched to high gain.  This was more like it.  So for a reasonable outlay had a decent sounding rig, which helped keep me sane during the day at work.  Main reason I don't use the senn's more often is because I'm a glasses wearer when I'm at work and they get uncomfortable




I remember speaking to you earlier in this thread about missing my HD25 I sold too quickly. I managed to source another pair last week, waiting on them to arrive. I still have an NX1 here too. It has a small problem, when in high gain the left channel makes a very low squeezing / static noise when the units held at certain angles. I was going to get a refund, but tool_nerd said 'no need to return it, we will just refund you' . So I got my money back and the amp. (which is usable). 

Good for comparisons and fine when used on low gain.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I remember speaking to you earlier in this thread about missing my HD25 I sold too quickly. I managed to source another pair last week, waiting on them to arrive. I still have an NX1 here too. It has a small problem, when in high gain the left channel makes a very low squeezing / static noise when the units held at certain angles. I was going to get a refund, but tool_nerd said 'no need to return it, we will just refund you' . So I got my money back and the amp. (which is usable).
> 
> Good for comparisons and fine when used on low gain.


 
 Not having a NX1 I'm seeing a lot of people getting good service out of them. Too bad your having/had that problem, you went for a refund instead of a new one (because the low gain works still?). Either way for their price I'm sure Topping would just as well refund/replace and avoid additional shipping or other cost! For $24 I had to order one to go with my NX2 I just got mostly because I want to see just how powerful the high gain is in the NX1, I probably waste $24 on something every day so my attitude is for $24 getting 6 months on it is a bargain


----------



## Wokei

me black carbon Topping NX1


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> Not having a NX1 I'm seeing a lot of people getting good service out of them. Too bad your having/had that problem, you went for a refund instead of a new one (because the low gain works still?). Either way for their price I'm sure Topping would just as well refund/replace and avoid additional shipping or other cost! For $24 I had to order one to go with my NX2 I just got mostly because I want to see just how powerful the high gain is in the NX1, I probably waste $24 on something every day so my attitude is for $24 getting 6 months on it is a bargain




I originally picked up another NX1 to try with FiiO X1 and some crazy thoughts to make my Colorfly C3 a full time rig, but yeah, it has that small problem. This will be perfect if you have both NX2 and NX1 as your thoughts about thier sound (as amps) is valuable. 

NX1 is good, it's soundstage, tone and technical aspects are solid, but if I need to break it down I don't get the most revealing detail from it. At under $50 I don't expect to either. 

My favourite amp is JDS Labs C421 OPA2227, that's one awesome sounding amp (I think you have one?). I've auditioned JDS Labs C5, probably be my next amp.


----------



## Mr Trev

wokei said:


> me black carbon Topping NX1


 
 I swear @Wokei , you're gonna take somebody's eye out with that thing


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I originally picked up another NX1 to try with FiiO X1 and some crazy thoughts to make my Colorfly C3 a full time rig, but yeah, it has that small problem. This will be perfect if you have both NX2 and NX1 as your thoughts about thier sound (as amps) is valuable.
> 
> NX1 is good, it's soundstage, tone and technical aspects are solid, but if I need to break it down I don't get the most revealing detail from it. At under $50 I don't expect to either.
> 
> My favourite amp is JDS Labs C421 OPA2227, that's one awesome sounding amp (I think you have one?). I've auditioned JDS Labs C5, probably be my next amp.


 
 Yes, I'm majorly impressed with the JDS amps in general, John built me a specific CMOY in my tin of choice just for my AKG 702's and it rivals all my extruded chassis amps all the way up to my Tomahawk! I'm really ready to hear the NX1 now, Hisounds bang for the buck sentiments keep resonating in my head
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do and will for sure get a C5 soon as well, now what ultra high res DAP to buy for it is the real question


----------



## Wokei

Mr Trev...Me now two band man


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> Yes, I'm majorly impressed with the JDS amps in general, John built me a specific CMOY in my tin of choice just for my AKG 702's and it rivals all my extruded chassis amps all the way up to my Tomahawk! I'm really ready to hear the NX1 now, Hisounds bang for the buck sentiments keep resonating in my head:bigsmile_face:  I do and will for sure get a C5 soon as well, now what ultra high res DAP to buy for it is the real question:eek:




Well, the reason I brought up C421 is because it's amps like that by JDS which quickly shows you NX1's limitations. I think DX50 is pretty competent when used with a strong amp. Probably the best all-rounder / price / scaling ability / features etc imo. 

Once you get to DX90 an amp's likely not required in most pairings. 

Anyway, the boys have an NX2 thread up and running. You can check it out. 


http://www.head-fi.org/t/757877/topping-nx2-portable-dac-amp-impressions-thread#post_11404960


----------



## Mr Trev

wokei said:


> @Mr Trev...Me now two band man


 
 The Tribal Council Safety Dept. thanks you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 BTW you mentioned using o-rings for bands, do you remember what size?


----------



## Wokei

mr trev said:


> The Tribal Council Safety Dept. thanks you . BTW you mentioned at one time using o-rings as bands, do you remember what size?




Sorry buddy ......me just go to the hardware store and ask to see the size and try it on .....




Those pic are the approximate of the size that will fit the NX1


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Best price for NX1 here :
> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> 
> Seller seems legit.


 
 Hey, somebody posted a link with the NX1 for $24 US. I can't find it and am hoping we can find it! Knew I should have saved it


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> Hey, somebody posted a link with the NX1 for $24 US. I can't find it and am hoping we can find it! Knew I should have saved it:blink:




It was the link you quoted, the sale seem to be over though.


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> It was the link you quoted, the sale seem to be over though.


 
 THX Peter, could kick myself on the butt for not jumping the minute I opened that link


----------



## peter123

podster said:


> THX Peter, could kick myself on the butt for not jumping the minute I opened that link




Lol, yes that was a seriously good deal.....


----------



## Podster

peter123 said:


> Lol, yes that was a seriously good deal.....


 
 As Maxwell Smart would say, "Just missed it"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I'm going to pay $11 more now


----------



## Wokei

But you know you want NX1 Podster


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> But you know you want NX1 @Podster


 
 You sir are just wrong


----------



## mdiogofs

h20fidelity said:


> I originally picked up another NX1 to try with FiiO X1 and some crazy thoughts to make my Colorfly C3 a full time rig, but yeah, it has that small problem. This will be perfect if you have both NX2 and NX1 as your thoughts about thier sound (as amps) is valuable.
> 
> NX1 is good, it's soundstage, tone and technical aspects are solid, but if I need to break it down I don't get the most revealing detail from it. At under $50 I don't expect to either.
> 
> My favourite amp is JDS Labs C421 OPA2227, that's one awesome sounding amp (I think you have one?). I've auditioned JDS Labs C5, probably be my next amp.


 
 Sorry if I missed that but have you tried the Cayin C5? Or do you feel interested by it?


----------



## Podster

mdiogofs said:


> Sorry if I missed that but have you tried the Cayin C5? Or do you feel interested by it?


 
 I've not tried one, would be glad to review one for you if you can mail it too......................................................! Not sure of the plastic housing around the volume control or it's over all build quality however I do know their KT 88 tube amp rocks and the thing may be very nice but I'm even starting to ask myself how many portable amps a man needs


----------



## H20Fidelity

mdiogofs said:


> Sorry if I missed that but have you tried the Cayin C5? Or do you feel interested by it?




I have tried Cayin C5 on home audition. It's quite a big unit, long. With the limited 24 hours I had It's not fair to comment too much. It has nice tone, soundstage, imaging, but I found it too smooth in the mid-range.


----------



## funkymartyn

Sorry to jump back on this thread, but been looking for a nice priced desktop headphone amp. Been looking at topping and other brands, but need a uk power lead with it, dont need usb, only want to really have rca inputs at the rear, dont need the speaker terminals, etc..thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Sorry to jump back on this thread, but been looking for a nice priced desktop headphone amp. Been looking at topping and other brands, but need a uk power lead with it, dont need usb, only want to really have rca inputs at the rear, dont need the speaker terminals, etc..thanks in advance for any help.


 
 I hope someone helps you. I recommend also to post this in this thread, you might get answer quicker as lot of people are active there. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/684159/chinese-asian-brand-info-thread-headphones-iems-amps-dacs


----------



## ianeith

funkymartyn said:


> Sorry to jump back on this thread, but been looking for a nice priced desktop headphone amp. Been looking at topping and other brands, but need a uk power lead with it, dont need usb, only want to really have rca inputs at the rear, dont need the speaker terminals, etc..thanks in advance for any help.


 
 Musical fidelity V90 series....


----------



## FiJAAS

Here is my first minimalist portable audio rig, thanks to all who helped. I think I may make a thread about minimalist portable audio rigs in portable source if there isn't one already.


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> Here is my first minimalist portable audio rig, thanks to all who helped. I think I may make a thread about minimalist portable audio rigs in portable source if there isn't one already.


it looks awesome. How are you liking NX1?


----------



## FiJAAS

eisenbricher said:


> it looks awesome. How are you liking NX1?




I like the amp, it's good for its price. I do use high gain on all most all my headphones. The detail is there and it has a nice little soundstage. I only wish that it had a bass boost. I'm now looking for a new pair of budget headphones, looking at the Xaiomi Pistions. Hoping it will help with the bass.


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> I like the amp, it's good for its price. I do use high gain on all most all my headphones. The detail is there and it has a nice little soundstage. I only wish that it had a bass boost. I'm now looking for a new pair of budget headphones, looking at the Xaiomi Pistions. Hoping it will help with the bass.


 
 I see... Yeah I guess NX1 would need high gain for headphones. I don't have one, I use it for IEMs and never needed high gain. Hey I see that you have ATH-M50. How is that thing? I'm seriously considering it as my first headphone... 
  
 Haha my roommate has Pistons and I've tried it numerous times. With that you won't even need a bass enhancer, it has plenty of bass by default. Piston is very good for its price.


----------



## FiJAAS

I mainly use the NX1 with IEM but now I'm testing out the M50 with it. 

I love the M50. It's a great starter for over the ear headphones. Nice bass with clear detail. You will not be disappointed. I currently have my eyes on the DT-770 now.

Yes, I was hoping the Pistions would add just that. I'm also looking at other IEM too, if you have any others in mind I would be appreciative.


----------



## Wokei

Me carbon amps...NX1 and Little Bear B-2 with swappable op chips


----------



## Mr Trev

wokei said:


> Me carbon amps...NX1 and Little Bear B-2 with swappable op chips


 
 Forgot about the Little Bear. What chips have you tried in Boo Boo?


----------



## Wokei

mr trev said:


> Forgot about the Little Bear. What chips have you tried in Boo Boo?




BB 2604 2134
JRC 4558 082D
NE 5532
OPA 2132
JR 4556


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> I mainly use the NX1 with IEM but now I'm testing out the M50 with it.
> 
> I love the M50. It's a great starter for over the ear headphones. Nice bass with clear detail. You will not be disappointed. I currently have my eyes on the DT-770 now.
> 
> Yes, I was hoping the Pistions would add just that. I'm also looking at other IEM too, if you have any others in mind I would be appreciative.


 
 I'm not a best person to ask, because I don't even any IEM above $65. Under this price I'd definitely recommend though, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. It slays piston in everything except for Piston's huge bass. But still Tenores have appreciable bass, it's not 'lacking' imo.


----------



## FiJAAS

eisenbricher said:


> I'm not a best person to ask, because I don't even any IEM above $65. Under this price I'd definitely recommend though, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. It slays piston in everything except for Piston's huge bass. But still Tenores have appreciable bass, it's not 'lacking' imo.




I was eyeing the Carbon Tenore earlier today too, so they are much better than the Pistons? I might have to give them a try. I'm actually looking for headphones and earphones just under $50 for this setup. As for headphones I have my eyes on Sennheiser HD 419.


----------



## ianeith

eisenbricher said:


> I'm not a best person to ask, because I don't even any IEM above $65. Under this price I'd definitely recommend though, Zero Audio Carbo Tenore. It slays piston in everything except for Piston's huge bass. But still Tenores have appreciable bass, it's not 'lacking' imo.




I agree with you, carbo tenores are great- detailed and more than sufficiently bassy... And great value for money (provided buold quality lasts; got mine recently. 

On that note, guess which amp this is:


----------



## FiJAAS

I have a question, what's the difference between Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZX-DX200-CT and ZX-DX210-CB? Also are their any official dealers on Amazon?


----------



## FiJAAS

There's actually a quite few more models listed, which model is the best?


----------



## ianeith

fijaas said:


> I have a question, what's the difference between Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZX-DX200-CT and ZX-DX210-CB? Also are their any official dealers on Amazon?


 
  
  


fijaas said:


> There's actually a quite few more models listed, which model is the best?


 
  
 Here's the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore thread, where you shall find what you seek..................:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread


----------



## EISENbricher

fijaas said:


> I was eyeing the Carbon Tenore earlier today too, so they are much better than the Pistons? I might have to give them a try. I'm actually looking for headphones and earphones just under $50 for this setup. As for headphones I have my eyes on Sennheiser HD 419.


 
 It is better than Piston for sure. Cool, go for it!
  


ianeith said:


> I agree with you, carbo tenores are great- detailed and more than sufficiently bassy... And great value for money (provided buold quality lasts; got mine recently.
> 
> On that note, guess which amp this is:


 
 It's NX1 of course : )   Love this amp. It piggybacks to my phone with velcros.
  


fijaas said:


> I have a question, what's the difference between Zero Audio Carbo Tenore ZX-DX200-CT and ZX-DX210-CB? Also are their any official dealers on Amazon?


 
 DX210 (Carbo Basso) is a larger driver and bassier IEM from Zero Audio. I have heard good things about it too, but in general people prefer Tenore over it. Seemingly Basso has more then required bass.
  


fijaas said:


> There's actually a quite few more models listed, which model is the best?


 
 This thread would answer it : ) 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/748349/zero-audio-impression-and-information-thread-dx200-dx210-bx700-bx510-bx500-bx300-dwx10
  
 atm DuoZa is their best one and lot of air about it is around. I'm planning to get to in next few months but it's over $100. ZA also have some BA earphones. Have a look in that thread.
  


ianeith said:


> Here's the Zero Audio Carbo Tenore thread, where you shall find what you seek..................:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread


 
  
 That thread is about Tenore and Basso. We already have a thread covering entire ZA lineup. (It's fairly new though)


----------



## FiJAAS

Thanks for the information guys.

Also if you guys are looking for a pocket friendly case that fits the NX1 and a small dap, Lowepro Tahoe 10 Camera Pouch is an excellent choice. It fits my NX1 and iPod Nano perfectly.


----------



## funkymartyn

Hi not sure if this is the best place to ask .....but what would happen if I run my  nx1  or fiio e 11 k,  from my Marantz  6000  ose , headphone output direct......this headphone output as a volume control from the remote control..goes  upto number 12 on the digits......and I can only really have it set to number two max....very loud output.....and that's with senn hd 580.....So what would happen ?....is it like having two amps together ?....At the min im using my two portable amps from a portable sony mini disc player, and mp3 player sansa clip....etc.....thanks.


----------



## EISENbricher

funkymartyn said:


> Hi not sure if this is the best place to ask .....but what would happen if I run my  nx1  or fiio e 11 k,  from my Marantz  6000  ose , headphone output direct......this headphone output as a volume control from the remote control..goes  upto number 12 on the digits......and I can only really have it set to number two max....very loud output.....and that's with senn hd 580.....So what would happen ?....is it like having two amps together ?....At the min im using my two portable amps from a portable sony mini disc player, and mp3 player sansa clip....etc.....thanks.


 
 I face the same issue of too loud output with my laptop's integrated audio, as well as my guitar effects unit (Zoom G3). My laptop out if goes anything above 50%, can easily burn an IEM. I started using NX1 as a safety device. I set amplification on NX1 to zero, then increase Laptop's out to about 80% and then raise amp's volume slowly to comfortable level. This way even if I go 100% on my laptop I can stay assured that my IEM won't blow up.
  
 Of course you need to be extra careful with Amp's vol knob at this time. But it's a good idea. it'll affect the sound, most of the amps do. NX1 makes the sound very slightly colder. I don't know about other amps but it's very acceptable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

funkymartyn said:


> Hi not sure if this is the best place to ask .....but what would happen if I run my  nx1  or fiio e 11 k,  from my Marantz  6000  ose , headphone output direct......this headphone output as a volume control from the remote control..goes  upto number 12 on the digits......and I can only really have it set to number two max....very loud output.....and that's with senn hd 580.....So what would happen ?....is it like having two amps together ?....At the min im using my two portable amps from a portable sony mini disc player, and mp3 player sansa clip....etc.....thanks.


 
  
 Essentially you would be double amping. Firstly, through the Marantz internal amp > headphone out. Secondly to NX1. If your question is can you hurt anything, not that I know of though one would like to assume the Marantz on its own is a more capable one device solution.
  
 If you wanted to muck around then you'd use the Marantz headphone out as your preamp. You'd set the volume to around 3/4 and use it as a makeshift line out, All volume would then be controlled via your NX1.
  
 A better solution would be if the Martantz has RCA Out ports on the rear of the unit. If this is the case you could use an RCA to 3.5mm cable and get a direct line out from the Marantz amp direct to NX1
  
 Something like this cable.
  
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3-5mm-Plug-Male-To-2RCA-Stereo-Audio-Cable-AUX-for-iPod-1-5M-/221079105033?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item3379576e09
  
 Edit: I did some searching on the Marantz 6000 ose.
  
 You can see here on the rear of the device it supports the RCA out ports I mentioned.
  

  
 So you would indeed use the cable I showed you above to get a direct (and correct) line out for NX1.


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> Essentially you would be double amping. Firstly, through the Marantz internal amp > headphone out. Secondly to NX1. If your question is can you hurt anything, not that I know of though one would like to assume the Marantz on its own is a more capable one device solution.
> 
> If you wanted to muck around then you'd use the Marantz headphone out as your preamp. You'd set the volume to around 3/4 and use it as a makeshift line out, All volume would then be controlled via your NX1.
> 
> ...


 
 +1
  
 RCA -> NX1 -> Headphones would be the best solution.
  

  
 I have been using same solution to get sound of my creative x-fi. Thanks to H20 for bringing this to notice.


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for info...just as I thought , coming out of the headphone source from cd player.....not a good thing to try.....so at least I know I can come direct from the cd player, or even direct from my tape outputs.....so anything being fed into the main amp will feed into the nx1,  or the fiio e 11 k , ....without harming them....I Do have a headphone amp already in the tape loops...but its the  B-TECH  cheapo one.....not very good...the  BT 928.....its loud enough, and will run the senn HD 580 easy.....but sounds not good.....I have removed the tone pot as other people have said to do...but still not good.....so from all this really I do need a nice new desktop amp really...as iv posted on another thread....but the smsl, and others seem to be from china only....and even though the price is good....not sure what customs and that will want when it arrives  ?????.....Cant see a Fiio,  or a good TOPPING on ebay, amazon to be honest.....The topping tp21....onlky runs headphones I believe upto around  150 ohms ?......hd300 and 580,  300 ohms.......any other help please let me know.....uk based or a good seller..without getting ripped off on charges...


----------



## FiJAAS

Hey I have a question, my Audio Technica ATH-IM50 are 10 OHMs and the output impedance of the NX1 is 16 OHMs...will this be a problem?


----------



## peter123

fijaas said:


> Hey I have a question, my Audio Technica ATH-IM50 are 10 OHMs and the output impedance of the NX1 is 16 OHMs...will this be a problem?




The output impedance on the NX1 is close to zero so it works very well with low impedance IEM's like the im50.


----------



## FiJAAS

peter123 said:


> The output impedance on the NX1 is close to zero so it works very well with low impedance IEM's like the im50.




Thanks.


----------



## mdiogofs

This show hiss with Hifime 9018 DAC and T-PEOS Altone 200. And with ostry KC06. So...with sensitive IEMs. It's not that bad, just a little. But it's noticiable. Maybe the FiiO E12A may improve on this.


----------



## EISENbricher

NX1 has little hiss for sure. It's totally negligible for any normal audiophile though. I notice it on my S-018 and EDSE. On Havi, TTPOD and Tenores it's unnoticeable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have an E11K here. If anyone wants to know anything between NX1 I can answer those questions.
  
 I must say (not sure if every unit) but this E11K gets rather warm!


----------



## EISENbricher

h20fidelity said:


> I have an E11K here. If anyone wants to know anything between NX1 I can answer those questions.
> 
> I must say (not sure if every unit) but this E11K gets rather warm!


 
 Me me! I see a lot of people asking around whether to get NX1 or E11K. Even my local friend was wondering which one to buy.
  
 According to your findings please let me know following comparisons :
 1. Battery Life
 2. Sound Signature
 3. Which one do you prefer and why


----------



## H20Fidelity

eisenbricher said:


> Me me! I see a lot of people asking around whether to get NX1 or E11K. Even my local friend was wondering which one to buy.
> 
> According to your findings please let me know following comparisons :
> 1. Battery Life
> ...




I'm going to need sometime to make sure, as people will be reading. I can tell you E11K has quite a lot more power. I believe it could do damage to some IEM if not controlled properly. But, I can still hear reminiscents of the old E11, warmish.. 

The build is nice, makes NX1 look a bit cheapo, I'm In two minds atm whether I like FiiO X1 by itself or with E11K. 

Will return.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> I'm going to need sometime to make sure, as people will be reading. I can tell you E11K has quite a lot more power. I believe it could do damage to some IEM if not controlled properly. But, I can still hear reminiscents of the old E11, warmish..
> 
> The build is nice, makes NX1 look a bit cheapo, I'm In two minds atm whether I like FiiO X1 by itself or with E11K.
> 
> Will return.


 
 Hmm, my NX1 is on it's way and I don't have an E11K but I did just recently get the NX2 and as I've mentioned before I'm certain the NX2 was designed as an iem amp for the most part and I'm good with that. Based on what you are saying here I'm beginning to feel that maybe both the little Toppings were intended for very efficient phones whether in/on or over. Like I said for the price of either of the Toppings I'm satisfied with them being for high efficient cans. As much as I would like an Ibasso or FiiO amp I think I'm about to call it a day on portables when I place my JDS C5 order here next month I mean I've already let myself get out of hand with portable amps really, can only use one at a time
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I pick up a C5 I'll have it, c421, CMOY BB, Tomahawk, NX1 and NX2! I do admire you reviewers and enjoy reading your impressions and all but I personally need to step off the crazy train
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh sorry guys, lost myself there for a minute
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yada Yada Yada
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Hmm, my NX1 is on it's way and I don't have an E11K but I did just recently get the NX2 and as I've mentioned before I'm certain the NX2 was designed as an iem amp for the most part and I'm good with that. Based on what you are saying here I'm beginning to feel that maybe both the little Toppings were intended for very efficient phones whether in/on or over. Like I said for the price of either of the Toppings I'm satisfied with them being for high efficient cans. As much as I would like an Ibasso or FiiO amp I think I'm about to call it a day on portables when I place my JDS C5 order here next month I mean I've already let myself get out of hand with portable amps really, can only use one at a time:blink:  If I pick up a C5 I'll have it, c421, CMOY BB, Tomahawk, NX1 and NX2! I do admire you reviewers and enjoy reading your impressions and all but I personally need to step off the crazy train  Oh sorry guys, lost myself there for a minute:eek:  Yada Yada Yada LOL




Somehow me feel this post is directed to me ..if it is ......pat on me back ..job well done ..muahahahahahahahaha...

Crazy train ..thats what headfi is all about ...enabling each other ...setting one free ....makes the buying more like contribution to the community at large ..which it is ...thank buddy


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Somehow me feel this post is directed to me ..if it is ......pat on me back ..job well done ..muahahahahahahahaha...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Oh you do your job here very well good buddy but I always go off on these stupid little tangents (demons of the disease) and then next thing you know I've got new iem's/cans coming a watch and 6 or 7 new pieces of vinyl! Now on 3 let's do it together muahahahahaha


----------



## Wokei

Spot on Podster


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> Hmm, my NX1 is on it's way and I don't have an E11K but I did just recently get the NX2 and as I've mentioned before I'm certain the NX2 was designed as an iem amp for the most part and I'm good with that. Based on what you are saying here I'm beginning to feel that maybe both the little Toppings were intended for very efficient phones whether in/on or over. Like I said for the price of either of the Toppings I'm satisfied with them being for high efficient cans. As much as I would like an Ibasso or FiiO amp I think I'm about to call it a day on portables when I place my JDS C5 order here next month I mean I've already let myself get out of hand with portable amps really, can only use one at a time:blink:  If I pick up a C5 I'll have it, c421, CMOY BB, Tomahawk, NX1 and NX2! I do admire you reviewers and enjoy reading your impressions and all but I personally need to step off the crazy train  Oh sorry guys, lost myself there for a minute:eek:  Yada Yada Yada LOL




Well, it's all about gaining the experience, without the hands on you're left in a land of wondering. Even if that product isn't for you, you must try to find out. But I'd say it's better just to grab one decent amp than many budget ones.

 Honestly, considering my focus is on IEM's I've not bothered with much amping recently.. I've found from testing if the IEM's efficient enough you'll achieve cleaner results without one. Especially considering some DAP on the market now. Back In the day I Imagine amping an iPod video was all the rave as better results could be achieved due to its poor amp section. 

Take a look at the viewing box on the portable amps section here any time of day. Then check the numbers in the source gear section. The need for amps with today's DAP is decreasing.


----------



## funkymartyn

LOL at above two posts....But I do agree....you just can't stop checking these things out, I only wanted really a desk top amp to play from my hifi amp tape output loop...to use my grado sr 325i and senn HD 580....really, And what happens I come on this site, then go and buy the NX1 and the FiiO e11 k. new one, ..Yes theyre good value, and I will use them for my portables like mini disc, and mp3 players, But im yet to find a decent priced, sounding desktop amp.
 Most of the ones iv read about on here come from china, etc....and you have to watch the extra costs...also if any faults happen with them im stuffed, the postage just not worth sending it back,
 It is a pity that most hi fi stores are closing down because of the web, or just not stocking these items, ..yes I expect you can buy a desktop amp from the uk , but no doubt it wont be a deal, not cheap, so its swings and roundabouts really, take a gamble.....lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

funkymartyn said:


> LOL at above two posts....But I do agree....you just can't stop checking these things out, I only wanted really a desk top amp to play from my hifi amp tape output loop...to use my grado sr 325i and senn HD 580....really, And what happens I come on this site, then go and buy the NX1 and the FiiO e11 k. new one, ..Yes theyre good value, and I will use them for my portables like mini disc, and mp3 players, But im yet to find a decent priced, sounding desktop amp.
> Most of the ones iv read about on here come from china, etc....and you have to watch the extra costs...also if any faults happen with them im stuffed, the postage just not worth sending it back,
> It is a pity that most hi fi stores are closing down because of the web, or just not stocking these items, ..yes I expect you can buy a desktop amp from the uk , but no doubt it wont be a deal, not cheap, so its swings and roundabouts really, take a gamble.....lol




Check out Schiit Magni, great little desktop amp.


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> Well, it's all about gaining the experience, without the hands on you're left in a land of wondering. Even if that product isn't for you, you must try to find out. But I'd say it's better just to grab one decent amp than many budget ones.
> 
> Honestly, considering my focus is on IEM's I've not bothered with much amping. I've found from testing if the IEM's efficient enough you'll achieve cleaner results without one. Especially considering some DAP on the market now. Back In the day I Imagine amping an iPod video was all the rave as better results could be achieved due to its poor amp section.
> 
> Take a look at the viewing box on the portable amps section here any time of day. Then check the numbers in the source gear section. The need for amps with today's DAP is decreasing.


 
 I'm with you H2, was recently PM'ing a brother labster about one really good DAP (I've loved the A&K 100) for it's size and build since I first laid eyes on it and I'm sure it would drive many fine iem but that bug crawls up my you know what and says hey that cute red C5 would sure be nice looking strapped to it and here I go again
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Stuck between the adages "it can always be a little better" and "Why mess up a perfect machine")! With all the money I've spent over the years just on portable I could own this setup with a couple really nice pairs of ciem's, On-Ears and Overs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Truth be told and the saddest part of where I am today is 85% of my mobile listening is done through my iPhone 4/Klipsch S4's because one must be at the better half's beckon call at all times


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Spot on @Podster


 
 Oh my, me rikey all dat


----------



## H20Fidelity

podster said:


> I'm with you H2, was recently PM'ing a brother labster about one really good DAP (I've loved the A&K 100) for it's size and build since I first laid eyes on it and I'm sure it would drive many fine iem but that bug crawls up my you know what and says hey that cute red C5 would sure be nice looking strapped to it and here I go again  (Stuck between the adages "it can always be a little better" and "Why mess up a perfect machine")! With all the money I've spent over the years just on portable I could own this setup with a couple really nice pairs of ciem's, On-Ears and Overs:rolleyes:  Truth be told and the saddest part of where I am today is 85% of my mobile listening is done through my iPhone 4/Klipsch S4's because one must be at the better half's beckon call at all times:blink:




The original AK100 maybe a bad example, from what I know it's internal amp section is quite poor / weak. And be very careful about the first model (AK100) it had ridiculously high output impedance. So, infact adding an amp to that particular DAP is an ideal solution. 

The Tralucent DacAmp One I have gives nice results with FiiO X1 but at $500 USD the improvement is questionable regardless. This is why NX1 is so popular, it measures well, runs for 20 moons, small, cheap and effective. And it does sound clean.


----------



## funkymartyn

H2O, .no amps with that name on uk ebay, or amazon  ????????


----------



## funkymartyn

funkymartyn said:


> H2O, .no amps with that name on uk ebay, or amazon  ????????


 

 I See these are made in the u s a , ..not sure why cant get them on uk amazon, .might have to try amazon . com , ?.....just a thought have you heard anything about the, Silverstone headphone amp the 03 ?.........think its aslo from the u s a  , yet there is one on uk ebay ?......


----------



## H20Fidelity

funkymartyn said:


> H2O, .no amps with that name on uk ebay, or amazon  ????????




Schiit, I read your post wrong. 



Try USA, just a stone throw away. ;p

http://schiit.com


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> The original AK100 maybe a bad example, from what I know it's internal amp section is quite poor / weak. And be very careful about the first model (AK100) it had ridiculously high output impedance. So, infact adding an amp to that particular DAP is an ideal solution.
> 
> The Tralucent DacAmp One I have gives nice results with FiiO X1 but at $500 USD the improvement is questionable regardless. This is why NX1 is so popular, it measures well, runs for 20 moons, small, cheap and effective. And it does sound clean.


 
 Well at this point it would for sure be the AK 100 II or the new 120 but I just dig the size of the AK 100 II and a black one with the red C5 would be my brick of choice, C5 would probably be over kill until I put some power sucker cans on the rig but Lo output would probably drive a nice pair of JH multi-drivers rather good I should think. See how fast it ramps up to frenzy speed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All while saving for two more college funds!


----------



## Podster

h20fidelity said:


> Schiit, I read your post wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 As Albert would say; Hey Hey Hey, Schiit happens


----------



## funkymartyn

Don't normally use amazon.com.......lol....anyway any info on this other one...lol...the Silverstone  sst - EB03  headphone amp...think its made in the  u s a  also ..?


----------



## peter123

funkymartyn said:


> I See these are made in the u s a , ..not sure why cant get them on uk amazon, .might have to try amazon . com , ?.....just a thought have you heard anything about the, Silverstone headphone amp the 03 ?.........think its aslo from the u s a  , yet there is one on uk ebay ?......




You can also get it from the Schiit website, I do believe that they have options for different power adapters (UK, EU etc) there as well.

One word of advice though: although the Magni is a great amp I find it to be one of ny least preferred ones for my Grado 325is but Ymmv......


----------



## funkymartyn

peter 123., thanks for thast,  you got me now...as I would be using the grado 325i and the senn hd 580.......damn


----------



## Roderick

peter123 said:


> You can also get it from the Schiit website, I do believe that they have options for different power adapters (UK, EU etc) there as well.
> 
> One word of advice though: although the Magni is a great amp I find it to be one of ny least preferred ones for my Grado 325is but Ymmv......


 

 Thing is that Schiit stuff is crazy expensive in europe. Prices don't translate into euros but into uk pounds. So 100usd is about 150usd when it get's here. It doesn't matter if you buy it through schiit.com or some european retailer. I've had some good experience with schiit stuff in the past but I don't know if I'd by it again because of the diminishing bang for the buck factor with the currencies, taxes and stuff... Rather have something shipped from china.


----------



## tjw321

roderick said:


> Thing is that Schiit stuff is crazy expensive in europe. Prices don't translate into euros but into uk pounds. So 100usd is about 150usd when it get's here. It doesn't matter if you buy it through schiit.com or some european retailer. I've had some good experience with schiit stuff in the past but I don't know if I'd by it again because of the diminishing bang for the buck factor with the currencies, taxes and stuff... Rather have something shipped from china.


 
 Actually, things improved a few months ago. The UK dealer is http://www.electromod.co.uk/schiit-audio/ and, although their prices were pounds for dollars a while back, they aren't too bad now. Worth checking, anyway.


----------



## peter123

roderick said:


> Thing is that Schiit stuff is crazy expensive in europe. Prices don't translate into euros but into uk pounds. So 100usd is about 150usd when it get's here. It doesn't matter if you buy it through schiit.com or some european retailer. I've had some good experience with schiit stuff in the past but I don't know if I'd by it again because of the diminishing bang for the buck factor with the currencies, taxes and stuff... Rather have something shipped from china.




Yeah, I know it might be import duties but that is different for each country so where you live and the prices you local dealer (if there's one) will devide whether it's logical or not to get it from the US. My intention was just to offer an option to Amazon.com where he could get it with a Uk plug. 

If one wants the Magni it's not just to buy some random Chinese amp and hope for the same performance just to avoid taxes......


----------



## lawrecedent

peter123 said:


> You can also get it from the Schiit website, I do believe that they have options for different power adapters (UK, EU etc) there as well.
> 
> One word of advice though: although the Magni is a great amp I find it to be one of ny least preferred ones for my Grado 325is but Ymmv......




I believe there's a site called electromod I think which stocks schiit amps in the UK. Just Google Schiit magni UK and I think its the first search result. Either that or ebay, theres been a lot of Schiit products turning up on there recently.


----------



## funkymartyn

Thanks for the Schiit audio uk link, looks good....


----------



## funkymartyn

funkymartyn said:


> Thanks for the Schiit audio uk link, looks good....


 

 Sorry by the way to bomb this thread.....hopefully this will be it for now, thanks to a headfi ers  help...etc


----------



## FiJAAS

So besides the carbon tenore what other IEMs unders $50 goes well with thr nx1?


----------



## mebaali

fijaas said:


> So besides the carbon tenore what other IEMs unders $50 goes well with thr nx1?



 


I have been using NX1 mainly with KZ EDSE and ES (two el cheapo IEMs from China). They sound fantabulously awesome with improved sound stage, detail, and clarity.

Have also been using Havi B3 Pro 1s with NX1, they too sound pretty good with NX1 than using it directly on my audio sources.


----------



## EISENbricher

mebaali said:


> fijaas said:
> 
> 
> > So besides the carbon tenore what other IEMs unders $50 goes well with thr nx1?
> ...


 
 +1
  
 My EDSE also sound much better with NX1. I also have B3 Pro1 but don't like its sound signature, it's pretty dry for me. Not a fun sound.


----------



## lawrecedent

Anyone got any comparisons between the NX2 and the Fiio e18. I love my e18 but it's just too big really as an on the go solution for me. If the NX2 is comparable I might consider it. Things I am considering:
1. Is it as neutral as the NX1 as I actually like the warmer sound of the e18 with my ue900 which are primarily my on the go solution.
2. Does it suffer badly with emi as that would annoy me a lot if it was frequent when piggy backing a phone in my pocket.
3. What's the battery life like?
4. Is it compatible with the Note 3
Cheers guys!


----------



## USHI

I've just got this amp thank to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Very well built and sound good for its price. A little disappointed with the noise level when pairing with my Flat 4 Nami though (even on low gain). 
 I gonna using it with the ipod shuffle and Iphone 4s, should i get the fiio LOD, will it improve the sound quality? And when connect to the headphone out should i lower the phone volume or set it on high?


----------



## TriTone333

ushi said:


> I've just got this amp thank to you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I've always heard 75% volume on the source if you're using headphone out. I'd definitely get the FiiO LOD cable to use with the shuffle and 4S, it'll bypass the internal amps of the units and avoid unwanted coloration of the sound.


----------



## ClieOS

lawrecedent said:


> Anyone got any comparisons between the NX2 and the Fiio e18. I love my e18 but it's just too big really as an on the go solution for me. If the NX2 is comparable I might consider it. Things I am considering:
> 1. Is it as neutral as the NX1 as I actually like the warmer sound of the e18 with my ue900 which are primarily my on the go solution.
> 2. Does it suffer badly with emi as that would annoy me a lot if it was frequent when piggy backing a phone in my pocket.
> 3. What's the battery life like?
> ...


 
  
 Just looked at NX2 topology and it is pretty much an NX1 without gain switch, plus an PCM2704 based DAC. I'll expect any kind of sonic difference will be minimum as a pure amp.


----------



## EISENbricher

clieos said:


> Just looked at NX2 topology and it is pretty much an NX1 without gain switch, plus an PCM2704 based DAC. I'll expect any kind of sonic difference will be minimum as a pure amp.


That's actually cool. Sticking to NX1's legacy, which is neutral sound. Amp should serve their purpose which is just amping.


----------



## Wokei

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html

Good deal for USD 26.59


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> Good deal for USD 26.59


 
 Hopefully there is more than one as this one just got snapped up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My good buddy was so impressed with mine on vacation last week I bought him this one to strap to his 6th gen Nano


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Hopefully there is more than one as this one just got snapped up  My good buddy was so impressed with mine on vacation last week I bought him this one to strap to his 6th gen Nano:wink_face:




Yes ..NX1 are pretty damm impressive as gift and also to love ones at this price ....cheaper than a meal for two ...


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Topping-TP-NX1-Portable-3-5mm-Headphone-Amplifier-USB-Rechargeable-Battery-for-iPhone-4S-5S-6/32276867830.html
> 
> Good deal for USD 26.59


 
 Great deal!


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Yes ..NX1 are pretty damm impressive as gift and also to love ones at this price ....cheaper than a meal for two ...


 
 Indeed, I also ordered him an FiiO L3 LOD and a pair of RE300h's for his foray into an amped DAP setup. Was just another little something for his week of hospitality


----------



## tight_budget

Hi,
  
 I bought the Topping NX1 headphone amplifier, it is my first portable headamp. I tested it with the Sennheiser HD600 and it sounded terrible. When first powered on, everything sounded compressed, there was no separation and sound stage. It also sounded slightly muffled. 
  
 At first I thought there was something wrong with my Sennheiser, but plugging it into my Soundblaster ZX card it sounded fine. The ZX has a built in headphone amp rated to 600ohms. I left the Topping NX-1 on for 30mins, and tried again. Now it sounded almost the same as the Soundblaster and much better than before. Is this normal behavior for a portable headamp? That it takes time to warm up and sound good?


----------



## spurxiii

tight_budget said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the Topping NX1 headphone amplifier, it is my first portable headamp. I tested it with the Sennheiser HD600 and it sounded terrible. When first powered on, everything sounded compressed, there was no separation and sound stage. It also sounded slightly muffled.
> 
> At first I thought there was something wrong with my Sennheiser, but plugging it into my Soundblaster ZX card it sounded fine. The ZX has a built in headphone amp rated to 600ohms. I left the Topping NX-1 on for 30mins, and tried again. Now it sounded almost the same as the Soundblaster and much better than before. Is this normal behavior for a portable headamp? That it takes time to warm up and sound good?




Mine didn't ever need any warming up. Maybe there was an issue with the jack


----------



## Podster

Exactly what I was thinking, I've had my 30 pin ajar before and experienced this but if hooked up tight the Topping has never failed or fallen short. I am glad to hear it drives thise 600's


----------



## Wokei

Been on this thread since day one...iirc...some members did post that it will drive hard to drive headphone....of cuz bearing the price of NX1 with realistic expectation compared to higher tier amplifier...cheers


----------



## EISENbricher

tight_budget said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought the Topping NX1 headphone amplifier, it is my first portable headamp. I tested it with the Sennheiser HD600 and it sounded terrible. When first powered on, everything sounded compressed, there was no separation and sound stage. It also sounded slightly muffled.
> 
> At first I thought there was something wrong with my Sennheiser, but plugging it into my Soundblaster ZX card it sounded fine. The ZX has a built in headphone amp rated to 600ohms. I left the Topping NX-1 on for 30mins, and tried again. Now it sounded almost the same as the Soundblaster and much better than before. Is this normal behavior for a portable headamp? That it takes time to warm up and sound good?


 
 NX1 is a solid state amp, it should take like 0.1 sec to warm up. There might be an issue with the cable as someone indicated, or also may be with your unit's battery.


----------



## funkymartyn

I have used my 300 ohm  senn HD580 with it, but on high gain..sounds fine.


----------



## Podster

Yeah Funky, the NX1 drives my AKG-702's pretty good but I think trying to crank it down would distort and I know I would not try anything over 300 but that new Cayin might be nice to try, hear it will drive a Toyota Corolla


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Yeah Funky, the NX1 drives my AKG-702's pretty good but I think trying to crank it down would distort and I know I would not try anything over 300 but that new Cayin might be nice to try, hear it will drive a Toyota Corolla




Are we gonna be seeing Cayin C5 in the near future ...muahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa

......there is evil in the air ........


----------



## Podster

I think you have caused enough havoc for me in the last month I have to regen for a month or so


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I think you have caused enough havoc for me in the last month I have to regen for a month or so




Sending over two medical personnel to help wit the old folk regen process ...muahahahahahahahaaa



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



.


----------



## Podster

Ooh, that sure is helping


----------



## EISENbricher

A little question, has anyone ever modded NX1? I know only @wokei and he had done some nice cosmetic modding.


----------



## H20Fidelity

eisenbricher said:


> A little question, has anyone ever modded NX1? I know only @wokei and he had done some nice cosmetic modding.




Following the thread since dot, no one has modded any internal components I'm aware of.


----------



## Podster

They do have that warning if the case is cracked open you void any warranty You sure can't let that Wokei loose with carbon fiber sticky tape HeHeHe


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> They do have that warning if the case is cracked open you void any warranty You sure can't let that Wokei loose with carbon fiber sticky tape HeHeHe




Hey...I'm still here...woot woot


----------



## peter123

wokei said:


> Sending over two medical personnel to help wit the old folk regen process ...muahahahahahahahaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think I need medical care as well 

Actually modding it sounds interesting. I'll try to pick up another one the next time I can find it for less than $30 and play around with it when I can find the time.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> I think I need medical care as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What exactly could a person mod anyways, other than the opamp (btw has anybody actually confirmed what the nx1 uses? I remember folks debating it, but not any confirmation)


----------



## Wokei

peter123 said:


> I think I need medical care as well
> 
> Actually modding it sounds interesting. I'll try to pick up another one the next time I can find it for less than $30 and play around with it when I can find the time.





Sending one over......hope the temperature won't burn down the roof...woot woot

You have been warned...open at your own risk



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## EISENbricher

Lol curiosity made me pry open my NX1... Here are the innards. 








It's TP9260.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Lol curiosity made me pry open my NX1... Here are the innards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Uh oh, now you did it! Blown your warranty on that $26 amp
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL I know, I know inquiring minds have to know! Seems like these two shots are on the Topping site or someplace I saw them but leave it to a Labster to get to the heart of the matter


----------



## Wokei

EISENbricher..cheers Kohai


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> Uh oh, now you did it! Blown your warranty on that $26 amp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Actually.... there is no mechanism that will let the manufacturer find whether it's opened or not. No seal, no torn stickers or like that. Anyway I'm even okay with voiding the warranty. I know the NX1 is going to last, haha.


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Actually.... there is no mechanism that will let the manufacturer find whether it's opened or not. No seal, no torn stickers or like that. Anyway I'm even okay with voiding the warranty. I know the NX1 is going to last, haha.


 
 I hope you realize I'm just joking around with you Eisen, I doubt they would ever void a warranty if returned to the factory unless they saw user mods on it, I say for $26 have a ball in there


----------



## Wokei

Yeah...don't mess with warranty..it's 26$....btw the offer ended and now it's 37$..woot woot


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> I hope you realize I'm just joking around with you Eisen, I doubt they would ever void a warranty if returned to the factory unless they saw user mods on it, I say for $26 have a ball in there


 
 haha lol I didn't. That $26 is a sweet deal. I had bought it for $38, plus customs department unexpectedly charged me a whopping 40% duty over it. This is the only time I had been charged custom duty... so my NX1 is 'special' and most expensive NX1 in the world


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> haha lol I didn't. That $26 is a sweet deal. I had bought it for $38, plus customs department unexpectedly charged me a whopping 40% duty over it. This is the only time I had been charged custom duty... so my NX1 is 'special' and most expensive NX1 in the world


 
 Well you know anyone that hangs with that Wokei guy cannot be to serious
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO the NX1 is worth every bit of $50 so I think you are still doing good duty charge and all


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> Well you know anyone that hangs with that Wokei guy cannot be to serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Haha of course! He's my Senpai. His Excellency has accepted me already as Kohai


----------



## Wokei

eisenbricher said:


> Haha of course! He's my Senpai. His Excellency has accepted me already as Kohai




Too kind my friend...you gotta come to the Lab thread...sure you will fit in...


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> What exactly could a person mod anyways, other than the opamp (btw has anybody actually confirmed what the nx1 uses? I remember folks debating it, but not any confirmation)



Yeah, the op amp os probably the most significant change one can make. Could be interesting or could be meaningless but I'm curious enough to try.



wokei said:


> Sending one over......hope the temperature won't burn down the roof...woot woot
> 
> You have been warned...open at your own risk
> 
> ...




Thank you, you're my new best friend


----------



## EISENbricher

wokei said:


> Too kind my friend...you gotta come to the Lab thread...sure you will fit in...



Would you please link me to the thread?


----------



## Podster

http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab
  
 Her you go Eisen


----------



## EISENbricher

podster said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/751177/the-lab
> 
> Her you go Eisen


hey thanks pod


----------



## rocoloco

Little help here, I'm new in this.
  
 Will NX1 wired to laptop be ok for Senn HD25 II or should I go for NX2?
  
 Thanks


----------



## Podster

rocoloco said:


> Little help here, I'm new in this.
> 
> Will NX1 wired to laptop be ok for Senn HD25 II or should I go for NX2?
> 
> Thanks


 
 I think either will drive the HD25's however you get the DAC option with the NX2 but remember it's only 16/48.


----------



## rocoloco

podster said:


> I think either will drive the HD25's however you get the DAC option with the NX2 but remember it's only 16/48.


 

 So although NX2 DAC is 16/48, when I listen from a laptop I can still expect better sound than with NX1, right?


----------



## ClieOS

rocoloco said:


> So although NX2 DAC is 16/48, when I listen from a laptop I can still expect better sound than with NX1, right?


 
  
 Assuming the DAC in NX2 is better than the built-in DAC of your laptop, then yes. However, the DAC in NX2 is actually a pretty basic model and there is no telling whether you will find it better.


----------



## Podster

rocoloco said:


> So although NX2 DAC is 16/48, when I listen from a laptop I can still expect better sound than with NX1, right?


 
 YMMV but I have found that just about anything I've ever tried sounds better than laptop soundcards/headphone out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Unless you have upgraded this section of your laptop I would say yes, I think using the NX1 will give you better SQ and power to what ever your driving. I'm sure there are others far more versed in this than I that may chime in


----------



## Roderick

podster said:


> YMMV but I have found that just about anything I've ever tried sounds better than laptop soundcards/headphone out


 
 I've come to the allmost same conclusion. Laptop and pc onboard souncards are generally terrible but all the tv's I've tried have even worse headphone output. Imo differences between dac's are subtle but when I plugged topping to my tv I was schocked. Difference between a $20 dac and my tv is a lot bigger than the difference between $20 dac and my $1000 desktop dac. Don't know much about the technical stuff so maybe it could be that my tv's headphone out is just physically bad and doesn't create a proper connection but whatever the case it sounds horrible.


----------



## rocoloco

I'm still confused guys, so when comparing laptop + NX1 vs. laptop + NX2, can average listener hear the difference which can justify 25$ price difference?


----------



## Podster

roderick said:


> I've come to the allmost same conclusion. Laptop and pc onboard souncards are generally terrible but all the tv's I've tried have even worse headphone output. Imo differences between dac's are subtle but when I plugged topping to my tv I was schocked. Difference between a $20 dac and my tv is a lot bigger than the difference between $20 dac and my $1000 desktop dac. Don't know much about the technical stuff so maybe it could be that my tv's headphone out is just physically bad and doesn't create a proper connection but whatever the case it sounds horrible.


 
 I've gone one step further in this and ran a external powered (Monster) speaker into the DAC and the TV sounded 100 times better than it's on on-board speaker! Both my younger boys were given these Monster speakers which are also Bluetooth by their older brother and they link via Bluetooth so you can run two (I think the manual say up to eight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Not stereo but if you don't want to buy say a Sub/Soundbar setup this may be the next best thing. Shopped wisely you can have the pair NX2/1 Monster) for just around a Ben Franklin


----------



## H20Fidelity

rocoloco said:


> I'm still confused guys, so when comparing laptop + NX1 vs. laptop + NX2, can average listener hear the difference which can justify 25$ price difference?




If the device is to be used solely with your laptop and $25 extra isn't going to prevent this Saturday nights pizza then NX2 is the better option. Solely for the reason you won't be double amping which would be the case with NX1.


----------



## rocoloco

> If the device is to be used solely with your laptop and $25 extra isn't going to prevent this Saturday nights pizza then NX2 is the better option. Solely for the reason you won't be double amping which would be the case with NX1.


 
  
 Thanks. It's gonna be used as a portable amp for my smartphone also, but it seems like the amp in the NX2 is identical to the one in NX1.  I also want better performance from my laptop that is why I was curious how much difference the DAC in NX2 makes.


----------



## mdiogofs

rocoloco said:


> I'm still confused guys, so when comparing laptop + NX1 vs. laptop + NX2, can average listener hear the difference which can justify 25$ price difference?


 
 Option 1: NX1, just an amp.
  
 Laptop headphone jack >> NX1 (actually, not optimal because you are double amping, the headphone jack is already amped)
  
 Option 2: NX2, an amp and a DAC.
  
 Laptop headphone jack >> NX2 amp section (not optimal, see above)
 and
 Laptop USB out >> NX2 dac and amp (both sections of the device) -> optimal configuration with NO double amping
  
 If you can give the 25 bucks, go with option 2 because it will give you another option to try: Laptop USB (digital audio out) >> NX2 (DAC and amp). And see which you like best!


----------



## H20Fidelity

rocoloco said:


> Thanks. It's gonna be used as a portable amp for my smartphone also, but it seems like the amp in the NX2 is identical to the one in NX1.  I also want better performance from my laptop that is why I was curious how much difference the DAC in NX2 makes.




It is unpredictable how much difference it will make, like mentioned due to not knowing how well your laptop headphone out performs. The rule of thumb (or what I'd do) is get NX2 as it can be used for both applications correctly. 

If you must save money NX1 will still do the job, double amping isn't the end of the world. Good or equal results may be achieved. It's just bypassing the onboard audio completely (NX2) is usually the preffered option.

Another example would be if I was using my more expensive FIdue A83 I'd like to get the cleanest signal possible. If I was just rocking some $50 headphone to watch a movie I'd just plug an amp straight into the laptop headphone out etc.


----------



## rocoloco

mdiogofs said:


> Option 1: NX1, just an amp.
> 
> Laptop headphone jack >> NX1 (actually, not optimal because you are double amping, the headphone jack is already amped)
> 
> ...


 
  


h20fidelity said:


> It is unpredictable how much difference it will make, like mentioned due to not knowing how well your laptop headphone out performs. The rule of thumb (or what I'd do) is get NX2 as it can be used for both applications correctly.
> 
> If you must save money NX1 will still do the job, double amping isn't the end of the world. Good or equal results may be achieved. It's just bypassing the onboard audio completely (NX2) is usually the preffered option.
> 
> Another example would be if I was using my more expensive FIdue A83 I'd like to get the cleanest signal possible. If I was just rocking some $50 headphone to watch a movie I'd just plug an amp straight into the laptop headphone out etc.


 

 Nice! Yeah 25$ isn't really the problem. The thing is I just received my first "good" headphones, the Senns HD25, and I'm a little bit disappointed with the sound, seems weak and not so much "in your face" and sparkly like reviews pointed out. I figure they really need an amp. (don't want to go off topic to much).


----------



## niron

I have a pair of the Senns HD25 headphones myself, and I think they're just amazingly good. However, these are 70 ohms impedance headphones so you will most likely have to heavily amplify it to get some results.


----------



## fourrobert13

You guys are very persuasive...lol.  I've read through this entire thread about the NX1 (all 120 pages).  I was on the fence about getting the NX1 or the FiiO EllK and was pretty set on getting the FiiO.  This morning when I finally placed my order (been debating this for a couple weeks), I went with the NX1.  I was a review reading machine on both amps and what really sold me on the NX1 over the FiiO was the battery life and the fact there is no "pop" when you turn the unit on.  I also read reviews on the FiiO that there may or may not be a slight hiss and I don't recall reading anything like that for the NX1.  This will be my first amp and I'm pairing it with my FiiO X1 and some Senn HD558 headphones (picked up the short headphone cable too).  Order it all from Amazon this morning and I'm already excited and can't wait for it to arrive.  Looking forward to seeing how this will all work and sound together.  I will have to report back my impressions.
  
 Thanks


----------



## Wokei

fourrobert13........hope you will like it .....who is persuavive ..LOL....Me not too sure but Podster is by far best Topping customer ..one month time got NX1 and NX2...LOL


----------



## Podster

Spoken by the Master Persuader now I will admit it was probably as hard as rolling a bowling ball down a 90 degree incline I think for the price you find your decision was a good one. Should be a great setup, Hmm Wokei seems you forgot I also bought my friend a NX1 as well so that makes it 3 in a month


----------



## rocoloco

So I've decided to try the NX1 with my Senns HD-25's. I don't notice any difference when connected to my LG G2 or Macbook Air. Headphones can go louder but thats it. I was hoping the amp will bring some "meatiness" to the sound. I'm thinking of returning it.
  
 Otherwise I think it is a good neutral amp, nicely built.


----------



## fourrobert13

So my NX1, new cans, and cables arrived yesterday.  I must say, this is a big step up from my $10 Phillips IEMs...lol
  
 FiiO X1, NX1 amp, Sennheiser HD 558 cans with 1.2m cable.  So far it's night and day from my previous no amp set up and IEMs.  I'm fortunate that I can use this at work, so I am going to give a better review after a week or two.  So far I regret not doing something like this sooner, but stuff happens.  Hope you enjoy the pics below.


----------



## Podster

Nice 4Robert, I bet you can tell a big difference looking forward to your two week review. Happy jamming✌


----------



## H20Fidelity

Maybe we should expand the OP and create a picture album like we did for C&C BH. "members rigs section" 
  
 Let me see if I can gather some time in coming days and go through the threads gallery.


----------



## spurxiii

h20fidelity said:


> Maybe we should expand the OP and create a picture album like we did for C&C BH. "members rigs section"
> 
> Let me see if I can gather some time in coming days and go through the threads gallery.


 
 Sounds like a good idea


----------



## StoneColdSooie

May be a stupid question but I'm looking to feed my DAC's output to my NX1. The only thing is it terminates in 3.5mm headphone plug and RCA outputs. I don't want to double amp so If I use RCA cables I should dodge amping right? Also if I'm buying a cable does spefic wording matter? I want to go from RCA to 3.5 but all cables I find are 3.5 to RCA. Will a cable like this work? http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-105597-3-Feet-Premium-Stereo/dp/B0094A1F3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1429392461&sr=1-1&keywords=rca+to+3.5


----------



## spurxiii

stonecoldsooie said:


> May be a stupid question but I'm looking to feed my DAC's output to my NX1. The only thing is it terminates in 3.5mm headphone plug and RCA outputs. I don't want to double amp so If I use RCA cables I should dodge amping right? Also if I'm buying a cable does spefic wording matter? I want to go from RCA to 3.5 but all cables I find are 3.5 to RCA. Will a cable like this work? http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-105597-3-Feet-Premium-Stereo/dp/B0094A1F3S/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1429392461&sr=1-1&keywords=rca+to+3.5


 
 What model is the DAC? 
  
 Usually the RCA outputs are low level which wouldn't be amplified so you're correct. There's no direction to cables, 3.5mm to RCA is the same as RCA to 3.5mm.


----------



## StoneColdSooie

spurxiii said:


> What model is the DAC?
> 
> Usually the RCA outputs are low level which wouldn't be amplified so you're correct. There's no direction to cables, 3.5mm to RCA is the same as RCA to 3.5mm.


 
 http://www.amazon.com/Signstek-Coaxial-Converter-Decoder-Analogue/dp/B00FEDHHKE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
  
 Not a well known one but it had good reviews and I like it so far. Probably will re-purpose i once I save up for a Dragonfly


----------



## spurxiii

stonecoldsooie said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Signstek-Coaxial-Converter-Decoder-Analogue/dp/B00FEDHHKE/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> Not a well known one but it had good reviews and I like it so far. Probably will re-purpose i once I save up for a Dragonfly


 
 Looks like a dedicated DAC with no amp on board so no chance of double amping anyway


----------



## hakushondaimao

Public Service Announcement: NX-1 is on Massdrop for $33 for the next week.


----------



## Podster

hakushondaimao said:


> Public Service Announcement: NX-1 is on Massdrop for $33 for the next week.


 
 Not bad, got my last one on AliExpress for $26


----------



## Wokei

hakushondaimao said:


> Public Service Announcement: NX-1 is on Massdrop for $33 for the next week.




That's a good price...you getting one..cheers

Podster...did you receive yours or still on the way


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> That's a good price...you getting one..cheers
> 
> @Podster...did you receive yours or still on the way


 
 I got both my NX-1's from AliExpress and express they were both within 5 days of order.


----------



## hakushondaimao

wokei said:


> That's a good price...you getting one..cheers
> 
> @Podster...did you receive yours or still on the way


 

 Have 3 portable amps already, so probably not. But if I were in the market... Boom!


----------



## dabtpa

Order the FIIO too. Compare the side by side. Send the one back that you dont like.. The return postage would only be a couple of dollars.


----------



## fourrobert13

As promised, my review.
  
             I’ve never been much of a reviewer of anything.  I read reviews to gather information for my own purchases and things like that, but never really put my own thoughts down like so many other do.  With that said, I’m going to try to give an honest and informative review of my humble audiophile set up.

  

             Up until this past January, I used two Sansa Clip + 8gig players.  One for my car and the other for everything else.  Don’t get me wrong, they are great for what they are, but I was in the market for something better and with better capacity.  I have a large library of 300 + artist and over 1400 albums, so I was maxed out and tired of adding deleting stuff all of the time.  My collection is all MP3s (90% 320 with the other 10% split between 192/256).

  

             My first search into a better, larger capacity player led me to Apple products, but I don’t have Apple money.  I searched Google and Amazon and stumbled across the FiiO X1.  It had good reviews on Amazon and the price was right so I went searching for more info on the X1.  That search lead me to Head-fi and the forums.  I must have read everything in the X1 thread and after all of that, I decided to pull the trigger and get the X1.  

  

             The X1 is an awesome device and I really have nothing negative to say about it.  Now keep in mind, I was still in cheap mode when I bought and was using a set of $10 Phillips IEMs that I used with my Sansa.  Granted, the sound was much better with the X1 and these cheap IEMs, but after all of my reading on the X1, I knew I was cheating myself.  The sound with the cheap IEMs was warm.  The highs were good, but hardly any mids to speak of.  There was hardly any bass, yet there was more than there was with my Sansa with these same IEMs.  I was also getting distorted sound depending on the music and how much was going on within a particular song.  I’m a metal head and as some of you know, metal has a lot going on instrumentally and sometimes due to the amount percussion and guitars going at the same time would cause my cheap IEMs to distort the sound and this was driving me nuts.  This was the start of more research.

  

             I began reading more on here about headphones and portable amplifiers.  If you knew me, you might say I have too much time on my hands to look into all of this stuff, but I like to research things before I jump into it.  I started looking into headphones first and was looking into almost any set I read about on the forum.  I would read the reviews here, review sites, and YouTube.  In almost everything I read, everyone suggested an amp to really bring out the sound of the headphones and as you guessed it, more research.  I was on a budget and didn’t want to cheat myself at the same time.  I liked what I was reading about the Sennheiser HD 558 headphones and was set on them.  Amps were a different story.

  

             When I was looking into amps, there was no shortage.  I didn’t really need a DAC, so I narrowed my choices down to the FiiO Ellk and the Topping NX1.  Reviews I read put them on a pretty level playing field.  The NX1 was coming out ahead in a couple of areas.  First being the battery life.  The NX1 can go 100 + hours before needing a charge.  The FiiO was only rated to go 11 hours.  I get to listen to my music at work, so I would definitely be using it eight hours a day, but I didn’t want to have to charge the amp every day.  The second thing that made the NX1 stand out was noise/hiss.  I read a lot of reviews that said the E11k had background noise/hiss in one or both of the gain settings and that there was a “pop” when the unit was powered on.  Now these things may not be that big of a deal, but I want what I buy to last and the “pop” really bothered me and I was afraid the background noise/hiss could possibly become annoying down the road.  I pondered this decision for a couple weeks.  I finally decided on the NX1 the morning I placed the order with Amazon.

  

             I wanted this stuff pretty quick, so I opted for two day shipping.  Everything arrived on time and I had some time to play with everything.  The NX1 was charged when I turned it on, but I went ahead and charged it up fully.  The headphones came with a 10’ cable so I ordered a shorter cable for them with a 3.5 connector instead of using the 10’ cable and an adapter.  After the amp was charged, I hooked it all up and started to listen.

  

             First impressions were awesome as I expected going from cheap/no amp set up to this.  It was night and day, but I wanted to wait week or two before writing this to give as thorough review as possible since I really have nothing but my previous set up to compare it against.  Also, if there is such a thing as “burn in,” I wanted to eliminate that as well.  I don’t consider myself and audiophile, but this may just be the beginning of an expensive hobby.

  

             I gave this set up as much variety as I have to thoroughly test the sound and sound quality.  Like I said before, I’m a metal head so I listened to hard rock, thrash metal, death metal, and everything in between.  I don’t own any rap, country, classical, or anything else so I can’t help you there.  I purposely listened to the songs that distorted in my previous set up to see how they would sound.  I must say that I am extremely happy with the results of everything.

  

             The sound is cooler.  I have mids and highs that are very balanced.  I have bass!  Not overpowering, but it’s there.  Metal music tends to use a lot of double bass drums and it’s crisp and has just enough punch (not booming).  I also found that after listening for a couple weeks, that the bass improved.  This could be the results from the “burn in,” or just my ears adjusting to the sound.  Either way, I’m very pleased with this and find the bass just right.  Vocals are cleaner and I’m actually able to make out some things I couldn’t understand before.  There is some instrument separation, but it’s not super distinct and I would imagine that if I stepped up to the HD 598 or HD 650 this may be different.  The separation also depends on what I am listening to.  I don’t notice it when listening to death or thrash metal, but can definitely detect it when listening to something like Unisonic.  The sound is cleaner (if that’s the right word to use) and doesn’t seem as cluttered as before.  I still get some distortion in those particular tracks, but it’s noticeably less and have since learned this is just a part of these songs.  I researched this when I was still getting it.  It could also be the MP3 compression causing this with some of the older stuff and lower bit rates and by no means ruins this set up for me.  The sound definitely seemed to improve with use, but I don’t know if this is because of “burn in,” or if my ears just adjusted to the sound.

  

             The NX1 has two gain settings, high and low and powers the HD 558 cans with ease.  In case you are wondering, the X1 would also power the HD 558 cans, but I still got the warm sound (toned down some).  I preferred the sound through the amp when I did testing back in forth between the X1/no amp and X1 with the amp.  I’m using the low gain setting.  I found the high setting a little much.  The high setting really brings out the highs, but I found that it was too much for me.  I also felt I lost my bass when on the high setting.  Perhaps if I was using some different headphones, this might change, but for my set up, I will stick with low gain.  I will most likely revisit the gain settings down the road, but that’s for another review.  I had read that the NX1 lost a little in mids and that was one of the other reasons I went with the HD 558 cans.  The HD 558 cans are very mid friendly and I don’t notice any loss.  In fact, I feel they are just right for my listening.  I haven’t charged the amp since day one.  I’m going to see how long it goes before needing an actual recharge.  As of this writing, I’m at 80 hours and no charge.

  

             Overall, I am extremely satisfied with this set up.  The X1, HD 558, and the NX1 pair up nicely in my opinion for metal.  Everything is available through Amazon and is all worth the money in my opinion.  I enjoy my music so much more now because of this.  I apologize for being long winded, but I just wanted to try and cover everything.  I’m sure I left something out.

  

  

 **Additional notes**

  

 I set this all up using the line out on the X1 into the amp.  When doing this (as most of you know), you lose the EQ function of the X1.  I also used the supplied short 3.5 cable and stacking supplies that came with the NX1.  The only cable I changed was the 10’ cable that came with the HD 558 headphones.

  

 **Test music**

  

 4arm, Accept, Abysmal Dawn, Allegaeon, Anthrax, Anvil, Autopsy, Black Anvil, Blind Guardian, Bolt Thrower, Bruce Dickinson, Carcass, Crowbar, Danzig, Dark Angel, Death, Death Angel, Decapitated, Dehuman, Dio, Exciter, Exhumed, Exodus, Fear Factory, Fleshgod Apocalypse, Forbidden, Gamma Ray, Goatwhore, Grave Digger, Hate Eternal, Helloween, Helstar, Inferi, Iron Maiden, Iron Savior, Judas Priest, Jungle Rot, Kataklysm, Kreator, Lamb of God, Malevolent Creation, Megadeth, Mesuggah, Nile, Nuclear Assault, Obituary, Onslaught, Overkill, Pantera, Persuader, Revocation, Rigor mortis, Sebastian Bach (former Skid Row), Septicflesh, Slayer, Sodom, Testament, The Cult,  Triptykon, Unearth, Unisonic, Vader, Van Halen, Vio-lence, Visigoth, Warbringer, Wizard, and Xerath.


----------



## bettybobjr

i just received my nx1 today in the mail, tried it on both iphone 4 and note 3. im using a westone 4r. the sound is so much better using this amp, however the hiss is noticable on both iPhone and note 3. the popping is intense on the note 3 especially, when someone calls me or when i get Cell signal after getting out of the subway it pops couple times very loudly. does anyone have any suggestion what i should do? and how to make hiss less or perhaps stop it from popping? because it really hurts my ear.


----------



## spurxiii

bettybobjr said:


> i just received my nx1 today in the mail, tried it on both iphone 4 and note 3. im using a westone 4r. the sound is so much better using this amp, however the hiss is noticable on both iPhone and note 3. the popping is intense on the note 3 especially, when someone calls me or when i get Cell signal after getting out of the subway it pops couple times very loudly. does anyone have any suggestion what i should do? and how to make hiss less or perhaps stop it from popping? because it really hurts my ear.




You running the iPhone 4 out of the line out?


----------



## H20Fidelity

bettybobjr said:


> i just received my nx1 today in the mail, tried it on both iphone 4 and note 3. im using a westone 4r. the sound is so much better using this amp, however the hiss is noticeable on both iPhone and note 3. the popping is intense on the note 3 especially, when someone calls me or when i get Cell signal after getting out of the subway it pops couple times very loudly. does anyone have any suggestion what i should do? and how to make hiss less or perhaps stop it from popping? because it really hurts my ear.


 
  
 You won't get rid of the popping noise unless you switch to airplane mode or switch off your cell signal.
  
 Its called EMI, a common problem using portable headphone amp close to a mobile phone / device.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/681535/how-to-reduce-or-eliminate-emi-sound-noise-in-portable-amp


----------



## bettybobjr

shluupag said:


> I made the terrible mistake of introducing myself to this forum, but whatever, you only live once blah blah. Luckily I had refurbished Clip Zip around, ordered this 40 euro amp and 10 euro IEM's (KZ SE), when I expected this is gonna cost many hundreds right of the bat.
> 
> Quite happy with the NX1 all around, I'm not experienced with amps and the sort, sounds great. Current Koss IEM probably doesn't benefit much from it, though, so looking forward to the KZ's. Build quality ok, I preferred this over the SMSL SAP-5 or whatever it is called, due to the shape of it, the volume knob and gain switch instead of useless bass switch. And the supposedly more neutral sound signature. Ridiculous battery life and cheap price were also factors.
> 
> There's couple problems. There is constant hiss with at least the current IEM's. Can I reduce that somehow? Also when I touch the device, it makes electric noise, this stops if I cover the USB port with my finger. Is that some characteristic of the device? Fixable?




i experience this too, constant hiss and when i touch the amp it makes popping and electronic noises....which really hurts my ear....i was wondering if u did anything to low down the hiss and the electronic noises


----------



## USHI

wrap it in aluminium foil, problem solve.


----------



## dantruong460

Nx2 is not have high gain button. So can it drive 150ohms earbud like as pk1? Confirm for me to buy a new one.
Nx1 work with pk1 so good. Hope nx2 too.
Does they have same amp?


----------



## Wokei

dantruong460 said:


> Nx2 is not have high gain button. So can it drive 150ohms earbud like as pk1? Confirm for me to buy a new one.
> Nx1 work with pk1 so good. Hope nx2 too.
> Does they have same amp?


 
  
@Podster ....help this fella out .....cheers


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Podster
> ....help this fella out .....cheers




Well Podster does not own pk1 iem's but my NX2 drives my AKG 702's just fine
Not sure what the Ohmage is on my Sony XB40EX but the NX2 drives them with ease.


----------



## dantruong460

podster said:


> Well Podster does not own pk1 iem's but my NX2 drives my AKG 702's just fine
> Not sure what the Ohmage is on my Sony XB40EX but the NX2 drives them with ease.



Do they have same amp chipset? Or different?


----------



## Podster

dantruong460 said:


> Do they have same amp chipset? Or different?


 
 Though I never go inside my amps as I'm not a dabler the NX1 has 1611 Opamp and the chipset of the NX2 I believe is 2704 but there are uthers much more versed in DIY and Op Amp rolling here who could give you a much beter and I'm sure more educated answer.


----------



## smy1

My left side is louder then my right side when using fiio X1 with nx1 in really low volume is this normal?


----------



## dabtpa

smy1 said:


> My left side is louder then my right side when using fiio X1 with nx1 in really low volume is this normal?


 
 Try them each by itself and you should find the culprit. Try your headphones in a totally different piece of gear as the phones could be going bad. This last one is a long shot. Rule number 1 when debugging electronics is remove as many pieces of the chain as is possible, add them back in and the bad piece should identify itself.


----------



## smy1

dabtpa said:


> Try them each by itself and you should find the culprit. Try your headphones in a totally different piece of gear as the phones could be going bad. This last one is a long shot. Rule number 1 when debugging electronics is remove as many pieces of the chain as is possible, add them back in and the bad piece should identify itself.




Tried ever headphone still the same how do I use it on my phone?


----------



## sportyerre

I bought the NX1 on EBay the last October, I have to say that it did work fine, not exceptional but good value for money, but...
After 5 month without deep use, the battery has dead.
So I did open it and I found acid blowing out from the battery pack; inside there is also the circuit related to the charge that was damaged by the acid.
So, just to go ahead I did use an old Nokia bl-5c and I replaced a couple of componets on the charger and reassembled the amp.
It works..
But I would like to have the original spare part, I know that I did open it and there is no more warranty.
I did write to the Ebayer but no answers fo two weeks, so I did the same with Topping, classical answer "please contact the dealer" "no answers from the dealer" "ok, we can provide two battery free of charge" "great, thank you" "but the shipment cost is 25$"

ahahahaha


"no tnx, I did pay the same for the amp"

No more Chinese products sold by Chinese


----------



## djmuzi

What I noticed today is that the Logitech UE700 sounds worse with the NX1 !!!
 Hooked on on the iPad headphone out directly the bass is noticeably tighter and punchier. What...


----------



## EISENbricher

djmuzi said:


> What I noticed today is that the Logitech UE700 sounds worse with the NX1 !!!
> Hooked on on the iPad headphone out directly the bass is noticeably tighter and punchier. What...



NX1 is slightly cold sounding amp. You may have a look at its freq response graph posted by peter123. NX1 nerfs low frequency range by some dBs. 

This is an advantage though, if you pair with bassier, boomier earphones. NX1 tames that heavy amount of bass to acceptable levels.

I've never heard UE700 but from what I said check if UE700 and NX1 have potential for good pairing.


----------



## 412823

Can anyone tell me if this is a good amp for my Sony MDR V-55's?? It's not for portable use but for my desktop.


----------



## bettybobjr

Westone 4r sounds good with nx1, im satisfied


----------



## Roderick

torrentz said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a good amp for my Sony MDR V-55's?? It's not for portable use but for my desktop.


 

 Should be. I think it is pretty much neutral. At least on phone use I can't tell if it ads to any coloration. With proper dac that might be obvious but on a laptop use I think It would be a perfect choice.


----------



## 412823

roderick said:


> Should be. I think it is pretty much neutral. At least on phone use I can't tell if it ads to any coloration. With proper dac that might be obvious but on a laptop use I think It would be a perfect choice.


 
  
 Hey,
  
 Do u have the sony v55's? I realy want to be sure if it realy helps before buying it. Its just for desktop usage. Budget 40-50 euros.


----------



## Roderick

I think I've had the Sony's at some point but I never used those with nx1. Point is that if you need more volume nx1 is a good choice. It doesn't color the sound just makes what you hear louder. Pretty much what a decen't amp should do. If you have a budget of 40-50 euros I would recommend using it on new headphones. I don't remember how sony's sound but if those had been really good for the money I would still have those. For 40-50 euros you could get takstar pro80 which are likely to improve your listening experience more than buying an amp for you sonys.


----------



## 412823

Yeah thats what I was afraid of. I don't need it to go louder, they go loud enough. Some people say it does improve sound but can't tell who's wrong or right.. 
  
 Honestly, for 45 euros they sound pretty good. I just hoped I could make them better with a cheap amp. 
  
 I will look into those headphones, thanks.


----------



## Ivabign

A good amplifier is about making the music more dynamic - not simply louder. A lot of clean power makes music sound better at even low listening levels - details are easier to identify when an amplifier is not struggling to produce volume.


----------



## Roderick

True. But still doesn't change the fact that amplifiers only mission is to amplify the signal, with minimal distortions and colorations. Added dynamics are a side effect from an well done amping. It is of course important  to have headroom to spare, like you said it is not good if you have to blast the headphones with maximum volume to get desired spl. That will definately affect the dynamics and distortion levels. 

 People often don't pay enough attention to dac's. To my experience most phones these days have nice dac units but still many laptops have really poor sound quality. Amping a bad source signal wil only lead to a louder bad signal. Without gear to compare it is unfortunately hard to tell if the lacking sound quality is caused by dac, bad amp or something else.


----------



## 412823

Well I got Sony MDR V55's connected to a volume controller from my speakerset 2.1 which is connected to my motherboard that has a Realtek ALC892 if that helps? I don't got any bad signal or distortion. 
  
 All I desire is that little bit extra detail and soundstage with a tad more feelable bass.
 (I felt more bass but I changed the earpads for more comfort and it did improve sound, less muddy, but less bass.)


----------



## sportyerre

I bought it just because my Sony Xperia has limited volume because the EU limits.
 At the same volume the Sony sounds better.(broken in 6 months)
 Wasted the NX1 for a Teac HA-P50.
 Save the money and wait for something better


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

Guys i am on th hunt for a cheap portable amp to power a pair of 250ohm dt770 pros.... Do you guys think the nx1 is a good match for this beyerdynamic headphone?

Any other suggestion between 30 and 40 euros....? I dont want to spend much because i usually only buy eficient headphones and mostly use them with portable sources.... But since i was offered a deal for this dt770 at 80 euros (mint condition and still under warranty) i have to try them out...


----------



## DJScope

pedro oliveira said:


> Guys i am on th hunt for a cheap portable amp to power a pair of 250ohm dt770 pros.... Do you guys think the nx1 is a good match for this beyerdynamic headphone?
> 
> Any other suggestion between 30 and 40 euros....? I dont want to spend much because i usually only buy eficient headphones and mostly use them with portable sources.... But since i was offered a deal for this dt770 at 80 euros (mint condition and still under warranty) i have to try them out...


 
  
 If you want a DAP, I'd suggest looking into the xDuoo X2, it's super cheap. Otherwise, in the same price range, you've got the Topping NX1 and the FiiO E11k.


----------



## dabtpa

pedro oliveira said:


> Guys I am on the hunt for a cheap portable amp to power a pair of 250 ohm DT 770 Pros.... Do you guys think the NX1 is a good match for this Beyerdynamic headphones?
> 
> Any other suggestion between 30 and 40 euros....? I don"t want to spend much because I usually only buy efficient headphones and mostly use them with portable sources.... But since i was offered a deal for this DT 770 at 80 euros (mint condition and still under warranty) i have to try them out...


 
 Just tried out my DT 990 Pros (250 ohms) with my Topping NX 1 and it drives them to very loud levels. Clarity is fine.


----------



## smy1

ivabign said:


> A good amplifier is about making the music more dynamic - not simply louder. A lot of clean power makes music sound better at even low listening levels - details are easier to identify when an amplifier is not struggling to produce volume.




So amps actually make sounds much cleaner/better? I thought they were to make the sound louder?


----------



## charleski

smy1 said:


> So amps actually make sounds much cleaner/better? I thought they were to make the sound louder?


 
  
 Yes, you're completely correct. A lot depends on the dynamic range of the music you're listening to, though. You need an amp that can generate the peaks without clipping, and if your music has a lot of dynamic range then those peaks can be 20-30dB above the average level. Here's a histogram plot of the levels in the first track of Bach's Mass in B Minor as an example:
  

  
 If you listen at an average level of 80dB then you'll need an amp capable of pushing your 'phones over 105dB without any clipping. Ironically, music that's been mixed to be 'loud', i.e. with a very restricted dynamic range, actually needs _less _from your amp, as the peaks are much closer to the average level.
  
 Amps don't (or certainly _shouldn't_) make the music 'more dynamic' - that would imply they're actively expanding the dyanmic range, and it's unfortunate that this sort of language has gained currency in audiophile circles. All an amp needs to do is amplify the signal, i.e. make it louder. But it needs to do that while maintaining the full dynamic range present in the original.


----------



## hambone

Anyone try it with the Q701 yet? I'm ordering them and I need an affordable starter amp, but I don't want to be disappointed with the performance.


----------



## JesvsR

Hi!! Is the NX1 a good option to improve my laptop's sound?? I'm looking for a cheap option and I found this amp a good choice... And I didn't want to spend more than 30€


----------



## DjBobby

Depends on your laptop quality, but most probably - yes. I am using it regularly with MacBook Pro on the go, and it is much cleaner on the top and less fuzzy in the bass than MB. Plus the battery life is insane. Another cheap overachiever is a DC driven Biggermouth A1, using tubes for the buffer. It goes for less than 40$: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Biggermouth-A1-6J5-amp-DIY-tube-amplifier-earphones-amplifier-HIFI-AMP-Free-shipping/32289245332.html


----------



## mechanix

Can this amp drive HD650s? I am using them with DX50 and I was wondering if this amp can drive it better.


----------



## DjBobby

mechanix said:


> Can this amp drive HD650s? I am using them with DX50 and I was wondering if this amp can drive it better.


 

 Hardly. Have tried it just now with my HD650s. Low gain you can forget, even at high gain you don't have much headroom.


----------



## mechanix

Hey, thank you for taking time and trying it out. It's a dealbreaker for me then. However, I think DX50 can drive HD650s at an acceptable level. Do I know nothing about amps and driving headphonesi or DX50 has a more powerful amp then NX1?


----------



## DjBobby

mechanix said:


> Hey, thank you for taking time and trying it out. It's a dealbreaker for me then. However, I think DX50 can drive HD650s at an acceptable level. Do I know nothing about amps and driving headphonesi or DX50 has a more powerful amp then NX1?


 

 Yes it has. DX50 manages 119.7 mW on 32 ohm, Topping only 100 mW. DX50 has almost 20% more power. 
 It's still beneficial to use an ext. amp because of the resolution. All DAPs have digital attenuator. When you listen on 50% volume, you get just 8-bits, only half of the resolution. For me the way to go is to turn (any) DAP to the max output for the full resolution, and use external amp for analog volume control.


----------



## mechanix

djbobby said:


> Yes it has. DX50 manages 119.7 mW on 32 ohm, Topping only 100 mW. DX50 has almost 20% more power.
> It's still beneficial to use an ext. amp because of the resolution. All DAPs have digital attenuator. When you listen on 50% volume, you get just 8-bits, only half of the resolution. For me the way to go is to turn (any) DAP to the max output for the full resolution, and use external amp for analog volume control.


 
  
 Thank you for the detailed answer. I had no idea. Regarding resolution, I am sometimes using my DX50 as a DAC and using foobar2000 in Windows. I plug my headphones into DX50 (without and amp) and making sure the volume on Windows is 100%. In that case, still am I listening to a lower resolution?


----------



## DjBobby

mechanix said:


> Thank you for the detailed answer. I had no idea. Regarding resolution, I am sometimes using my DX50 as a DAC and using foobar2000 in Windows. I plug my headphones into DX50 (without and amp) and making sure the volume on Windows is 100%. In that case, still am I listening to a lower resolution?


 

 DX50 has purely digital volume, meaning yes, you are losing bits.


----------



## charleski

djbobby said:


> DX50 has purely digital volume, meaning yes, you are losing bits.


 

 I would assume the DX50 upsamples the input to 24bits before scaling it for volume control. So on a 16bit input you're only going to 'lose bits' over the lower range.


----------



## motionzmedia

Probably a weird/dumb question, but can I just leave these on my computer I don't really want any portability I just want a cheap amp.


----------



## Jjc27

Sure it will work but you'll only be amplifying the crappy sound coming out of the computer.
For good pc sound you have 2 options. A dedicated sound card if you have a desktop PC or even better a USB dac which than you can use the nx1 with...
There are plenty of small USB dacs which won't break the bank.


----------



## motionzmedia

jjc27 said:


> Sure it will work but you'll only be amplifying the crappy sound coming out of the computer.
> For good pc sound you have 2 options. A dedicated sound card if you have a desktop PC or even better a USB dac which than you can use the nx1 with...
> There are plenty of small USB dacs which won't break the bank.


 
 what about the Fio E10k isn't a DAC/AMP? do I even need to buy a DAC If i buy it?


----------



## DjBobby

motionzmedia said:


> what about the Fio E10k isn't a DAC/AMP? do I even need to buy a DAC If i buy it?


 

 No you don't need a DAC. With E10K you have it all in one. And you have double power of NX1.


----------



## Jjc27

motionzmedia said:


> what about the Fio E10k isn't a DAC/AMP? do I even need to buy a DAC If i buy it?



The fiio e10k is a dac/amp combo so that should be enough. It's cheap enough and a lot of head-fiers love it. You should check out the thread on it.


----------



## motionzmedia

Just hope that it doesn't have the same static as the 3 other DAC's I've bough.
 thanks lads.


----------



## DjBobby

motionzmedia said:


> Just hope that it doesn't have the same static as the 3 other DAC's I've bough.
> thanks lads.


 

 Which 3 other DAC's you had static with? Almost never experienced any static with NX1, except with the Beyers. Beyers generally like 120 ohm outputs to sing.


----------



## gfinlayson

Noise can be a problem with PCs and DACs due to ground loops. The Cambridge Audio DAC I use with my desktop machine has a ground lift switch to separate the DAC ground from the PC. Without it, I get a buzzing noise through my headphones.


----------



## ClieOS

gfinlayson said:


> Noise can be a problem with PCs and DACs due to ground loops. The Cambridge Audio DAC I use with my desktop machine has a ground lift switch to separate the DAC ground from the PC. Without it, I get a buzzing noise through my headphones.


 
  
 Note that ground loop is more of a problem for DAC that connect to the main and PC at the same time, and it is the different potential of the two grounds that causes the ground loop. If the DAC is powered by USB, then it only has one ground reference and nothing to really 'loop' around. In those cases, noise is more likely caused by dirty power.


----------



## DjBobby

clieos said:


> Note that ground loop is more of a problem for DAC that connect to the main and PC at the same time, and it is the different potential of the two grounds that causes the ground loop. If the DAC is powered by USB, then it only has one ground reference and nothing to really 'loop' around. In those cases, noise is more likely caused by dirty power.


 
  
 Is it then better to have a grounded or ungrounded DAC, as I have both adapters on disposal? One comes with 2 pins, another with 3 pins power cable.


----------



## charleski

djbobby said:


> Is it then better to have a grounded or ungrounded DAC, as I have both adapters on disposal? One comes with 2 pins, another with 3 pins power cable.



A decent DAC will strictly separate the analogue and digital grounds, so this wouldn't be a problem. The digital ground from the USB shouldn't get anywhere near the analogue output. Unfortunately the presence of a ground pin on the plug doesn't guarantee that this separation is found on the board. And likewise it's absence may simply mean the analogue ground is allowed to float by dividing the supply voltage.


----------



## ClieOS

djbobby said:


> Is it then better to have a grounded or ungrounded DAC, as I have both adapters on disposal? One comes with 2 pins, another with 3 pins power cable.


 
  
 A DAC will always need a ground reference, just like any electronics. The only difference is how well the ground reference is designed. Changing the power cord really won't change the internal design of the internal circuit. Remember power cord will need both a 'hot' and a 'ground' wires to work (or else current won't be able to flow from one point to another). The third pin are 'earth', which is only useful when there is accidental voltage leakage.


----------



## Podster

Looks like Mass Drop is running the NX1 for $43.24 shipped again and I have had mine for a year now and think it is an incredible amp for less than $45, Christmas is coming
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/topping-nx1-headphone-amp?referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-10-28&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29


----------



## Mr Trev

podster said:


> Looks like Mass Drop is running the NX1 for $43.24 shipped again and I have had mine for a year now and think it is an incredible amp for less than $45, Christmas is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 It is a great amp, but I'd suggest folks maybe wait a bit. Got mine for $35 CAD last year on a Black Friday sale.


----------



## DjBobby

podster said:


> Looks like Mass Drop is running the NX1 for $43.24 shipped again and I have had mine for a year now and think it is an incredible amp for less than $45, Christmas is coming
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Got mine for 35$ on http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/topping-nx1-earphone-headphone-portable-stero-mp3-amplifier-3-5mm-rechargeable.html


----------



## Salamandrina

Mine arrived yesterday, my first amp to be used with the C3. I'm ecstatic about the combo 

After reading this thread, I'm quite tempted to get the Havi too...


----------



## H20Fidelity

salamandrina said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, my first amp to be used with the C3. I'm ecstatic about the combo
> 
> After reading this thread, I'm quite tempted to get the Havi too...




Rest assured while this thread is lazy these days many NX1 owners still praise the amp in other threads. Particularly the FiiO X1 thread.

Maybe everyone is considering buying the Topping NX3...

http://www.head-fi.org/t/787953/topping-nx3-portable-headphone-amplifier-impressions-thread#post_12084388


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Rest assured while this thread is lazy these days many NX1 owners still praise the amp in other threads. Particularly the FiiO X1 thread.
> 
> Maybe everyone is considering buying the Topping NX3...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/787953/topping-nx3-portable-headphone-amplifier-impressions-thread#post_12084388


 
 long time no talk h20, ive been looking at the new topping amp for my ipod mini build


----------



## H20Fidelity

yacobx said:


> long time no talk h20, ive been looking at the new topping amp for my ipod mini build


 
  
 You should get one! Start the trend!


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> You should get one! Start the trend! :wink_face:




Just looking, I'm doing my ultra budget eBay challenge. iPod mini 1300 mah battery cf 16 gb with a Fiio e1 playing vsonic vsd3ds all for 78 usd lol


----------



## Aradea

Just got my NX1.. Really a bargain at this price! Currently I'm pairing it with Xduoo X3 and Narmoo S1.
I'll upgrade the IEM to Havi B3 Pro 1 soon!


----------



## yacobx

aradea said:


> Just got my NX1.. Really a bargain at this price! Currently I'm pairing it with Xduoo X3 and Narmoo S1.
> I'll upgrade the IEM to Havi B3 Pro 1 soon!


 
 you have a nice budget rig now


----------



## Aradea

yacobx said:


> you have a nice budget rig now




Yes. Have to start adding my music collection now!

Anyway, once this is done, have to start thinking of a budget desktop setup hahaha!


----------



## yacobx

aradea said:


> Yes. Have to start adding my music collection now!
> 
> Anyway, once this is done, have to start thinking of a budget desktop setup hahaha!





Look everybody he said "once this is done" hahahahaha 

It's never done


----------



## Aradea

yacobx said:


> Look everybody he said "once this is done" hahahahaha
> 
> It's never done [/quote
> 
> You got me there hahaha.. Its been too long for me in this audio hobby (car, home, and now headfi)


----------



## Aradea

This little thing outlast my DAP! I've charged my DAP twice and the NX1 is still going and going


----------



## DjBobby

aradea said:


> This little thing outlast my DAP! I've charged my DAP twice and the NX1 is still going and going


 

 Mine too. The Duracell Bunny has already quitted long time ago, and my NX1 is still  rolling on it's first charge. Unbelievable...


----------



## Aradea

Out of curiousity, how long does it take to charge the NX1 from empty?


----------



## iJay

aradea said:


> Out of curiousity, how long does it take to charge the NX1 from empty?




Mine has only been empty since arrival. At that time it was 8hrs maybe. It has been a while ago. Things like that I plug in around dinner time and it's usually charged by morning.


----------



## DjBobby

aradea said:


> Out of curiousity, how long does it take to charge the NX1 from empty?


 

 Depends highly on your charging source. Using my usb powered hub, I think it was not more than 3-4 hours.


----------



## thejewk

Got one of these coming for my turntable tomorrow so I can avoid the horrible headphone out of my speakers. Looking forward to trying it out. 

If I like it, I might get a v2 as well to use as a dac for my laptop.


----------



## thejewk

Arrived this morning, along with a much needed replacement vinyl and stylus brush.
  
 When I first plugged everything in, I was a little upset to find that only the right channel was playing on my headphones, but after messing with cables I found that unplugging and reinserting my headphones cable sorted out the problem.  Hopefully that's just a temporary blip, as there seems to be no problem now.
  
 Just popped on Robert Wyatt's Rock Bottom, and I'm halfway through the second side right now, so very early impressions.
  
 I am impressed, and it does exactly what I wanted it to. On low gain, at about 12 o'clock, I have enough power to drive my Mo-Fis at a comfortable low volume and the sound quality is a great improvement over the headphone out of my speakers.  I think I'll do a bit of swapping about later on and try it on the line out of my CD player too.
  
 Looks like I'll be spending the afternoon spinning some vinyl!  
  
 I must also get a LOD for my iPod and see if I think It's worth carrying around with me.  I am not sure I'll bother though, as the Mo-Fi's internal amp makes my iPod and my phone sound great with the volume lowered on the output.
  
 I just need to sort a DAC out for my laptop now.  The noise on the signal is pretty damn loud with these headphones using the motherboard headphones out.


----------



## H20Fidelity

thejewk said:


> I just need to sort a DAC out for my laptop now.  The noise on the signal is pretty damn loud with these headphones using the motherboard headphones out.


 
  
 About a year or two ago there was some attention on a little USB DAC called the "Ele Dac". They can be picked up for around $15 on eBay USA (and probably amazon)
  
 You can check them out here.


----------



## thejewk

h20fidelity said:


> About a year or two ago there was some attention on a little USB DAC called the "Ele Dac". They can be picked up for around $15 on eBay USA (and probably amazon)
> 
> You can check them out here.




Thanks H20, looks like a nice and cheap solution. Have you tried one?

Also did you ever get around to the NX2? I'm thinking I might just get one of those a little further down the line. If the dac is functional and the amp similar to the nx1, it seems like a bargain solution. 

I have my sight set fairly low with these things, considering my music comes from Cd rips, so I have no need for high res compatibility. Redbook is plenty for my ears.


----------



## H20Fidelity

thejewk said:


> Thanks H20, looks like a nice and cheap solution. Have you tried one?
> 
> Also did you ever get around to the NX2? I'm thinking I might just get one of those a little further down the line. If the dac is functional and the amp similar to the nx1, it seems like a bargain solution.
> 
> I have my sight set fairly low with these things, considering my music comes from Cd rips, so I have no need for high res compatibility. Redbook is plenty for my ears.




I haven't tried Ele DAC personally , it's the cheapest one available basically, the boys (members) seemed to enjoy it. 

Never tried NX2, though utube points to some reviews, my gut feeling is it lacks power overall for anything more than IEM. 

If you really want to upgrade take a look at the iBasso Dzero MK2, excellent little dac/amp for little over $100.


----------



## DjBobby

thejewk said:


> Also did you ever get around to the NX2? I'm thinking I might just get one of those a little further down the line. If the dac is functional and the amp similar to the nx1, it seems like a bargain solution.


 
  
 Having NX1 and NX2, prefer much more NX2. Simple dac, no high rez files, but sound smooth and non-digital. NX1 has lo/hi gain, NX2 has a fixed gain which is closer to high gain setting of NX1. But somehow NX2 sounds less dry and warmer to me. And it feels more pleasant in the pocket.


----------



## Baycode

djbobby said:


> Having NX1 and NX2, prefer much more NX2. Simple dac, no high rez files, but sound smooth and non-digital. NX1 has lo/hi gain, NX2 has a fixed gain which is closer to high gain setting of NX1. But somehow NX2 sounds less dry and warmer to me. And it feels more pleasant in the pocket.




Are you talking about the amp section alone or as a DAC/AMP for NX2?


----------



## DjBobby

baycode said:


> Are you talking about the amp section alone or as a DAC/AMP for NX2?


 

 The amp section. I know it sounds weird as they use the same op-amp, but definitely to my ears NX2 sounds warmer. As much as the NX1 is fantastic value for the money, it can sound sometimes dry.


----------



## musiquelover

Yup I believed the hype and bought on too. Glad I did. My crappy Huawei actually sounds really great now. Even though this is an AMP it still adds alot of quality to the sound. I have only used it for 20minutes and the sound cant wait to come out of this thing. Its amazing.
  
 The size was very shocking because it really looks big on the Internet, I really love it compact size.
  
 I use 20-32 ohm headphones. It is set to high and volume knob about 75%, my huawei is 100% volume. At this setting its not too high or low very listenable.
  
 My headphones is;
  
 50 cent anc wired silver, has a very natural and clear sound
 50 cent anc wired black, this one has a more boomy bass and sounds very different, it gives me the club feeling a little gain on the 110hz I think.
  
 Yes they should sound the same, but there are not, totally different in very good ways.
  
 I use Sure SE215 also, this one just sounds good really clean without hurting me in the highs. with this the Huawei is 100% and the nx1 is set to low and about 40%


----------



## musiquelover

wokei said:


> More pics of Little Bear B-2 for size comparison with Clip Zip, Topping NX1 and Fiio X3.....enjoy


 
 Wow this looks so cool How did you glue the carbon so flush? really good work. You only "forgot" some carbon on the flat side of the volume knob? 
  
 I really want to know this I love carbon!!


----------



## Wokei

musiquelover said:


> Wow this looks so cool How did you glue the carbon so flush? really good work. You only "forgot" some carbon on the flat side of the volume knob?
> 
> I really want to know this I love carbon!!



 


The flat side is of the volume part is not carbonised so as not to cover the indication marking ...

Its pretty easy ..catch some tutorial on You Tube ....also the hair dryer is an essential part of the process for readjusting n reapplying & flush finishing ......no JOKE ..lol

For the 1st and 2nd try ..try on some easy flat small item ....and then you are good to go


----------



## musiquelover

Thank you very much.
  
 Weird thing the interference with NX1 stopped as soon I changed to ANKER headphone cable. Really quiet now. Before it made alot of noises with or without sound. Now it even stops as Im using my device touching the display. Werd I guess it is really good shielded?
  
 I have heard so many things about this interference problem. Is it just the cable???


----------



## Wokei

musiquelover said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> Weird thing the interference with NX1 stopped as soon I changed to ANKER headphone cable. Really quiet now. Before it made alot of noises with or without sound. Now it even stops as Im using my device touching the display. Werd I guess it is really good shielded?
> 
> I have heard so many things about this interference problem. Is it just the cable???




Link please of this Anker cable ...pic would be nice mate ...

Merry Xmas everybody ..hohohohohohohohohoho


----------



## musiquelover

wokei said:


> Link please of this Anker cable ...pic would be nice mate ...
> 
> Merry Xmas everybody ..hohohohohohohohohoho


 
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anker-Braided-Auxiliary-Tangle-Free-Headphones/dp/B00R15B5TM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1451090829&sr=8-1&keywords=anker+jack
  
 It has isolated alot of noise but I still here tiny bits because of wifi. but when it is on airplane or wifi and data turnt off I cant here nothing.
  
 The problem is not the amp it is the phone in general. It is total silent when connected to my desktop dac or pc, only makes noises on phone like other amps do on phone
  
 Merry Xmas and Happy New Year


----------



## Wokei

musiquelover thanks mate


----------



## Yodeb

Guys, which is better, this amplifier or Fiio E6? works while charging?


----------



## Aradea

yodeb said:


> Guys, which is better, this amplifier or Fiio E6? works while charging?



Never heard the E6 but I've heard the E11K and the E12A. Depending on your taste, if you like warm sound then Fiio is the way to go. If you're looking for a more neutral sound then you cant go wrong with NX1, especially considering the price


----------



## yacobx

yodeb said:


> Guys, which is better, this amplifier or Fiio E6? works while charging?


 

 If you want the e6 i have one for sale for 20


----------



## Yodeb

I've heard that this amp NX1 has  background noise. Is this true? Or is something related to the computer's power USB? I'll connect to a USB Isolator ADuM4160 Teralink board and external power supply.


----------



## Aradea

I dont hear any background noise out of my NX1


----------



## yacobx

yodeb said:


> I've heard that this amp NX1 has  background noise. Is this true? Or is something related to the computer's power USB? I'll connect to a USB Isolator ADuM4160 Teralink board and external power supply.


 
  
 Its your IEM's or headphones having to low of ohm impedance.... you need over 16ohm.


----------



## Mr Trev

yodeb said:


> I've heard that this amp NX1 has  background noise. Is this true? Or is something related to the computer's power USB? I'll connect to a USB Isolator ADuM4160 Teralink board and external power supply.


 
 Not so much background noise, but it is supposedly susceptible to RF from smartphones.
 FTR, I've used mine hooked to a FiiO X3 running in DAC mode from my laptop with no discernible noise


----------



## GimmeCans

I see this thread is a little long in the tooth but I just ordered a NX1 after randomly loitering on Amazon (and searching here). It started making sputtering noises early on, so I filled out the return form. When the new one arrived, I noticed that the new one said '150 hr battery life'. Looked at the first one and saw that, sure enough, it said '100 hr'. Looking at the replacement box again I saw that it was a 'NX-1*a*'. Aside from the big battery life jump, I don't know what is different. Just a heads up for anyone considering this amp. So far, aside from the initial defective one, I'd recommend it.


----------



## DjBobby

gimmecans said:


> I see this thread is a little long in the tooth but I just ordered a NX1 after randomly loitering on Amazon (and searching here). It started making sputtering noises early on, so I filled out the return form. When the new one arrived, I noticed that the new one said '150 hr battery life'. Looked at the first one and saw that, sure enough, it said '100 hr'. Looking at the replacement box again I saw that it was a 'NX-1*a*'. Aside from the big battery life jump, I don't know what is different. Just a heads up for anyone considering this amp. So far, aside from the initial defective one, I'd recommend it.


 

 Thanks a lot for bringing this to notice, was not aware of it. Yes, it's already on Topping's website with all the graphs, but at the moment only in Chinese version: http://tpdz.net/zh/products/nx1a/index.htm
 Besides the battery life, they also switched to micro usb. Interestingly the graph shows far more linear behavior on low gain, the bass roll-off starting on high gain already at around 90 Hz.


----------



## Marso

Anyone already compared the nx1 and nx1a side by side?
 which one sounds better'?


----------



## GimmeCans

Only short experimentation with this thing so far, but using my Modi DAC and 300 ohm Sennheisers, I was able to get satisfying volume even on Lo gain with the volume knob right at 12 o'clock.
  
 I'm also hearing the same noise from this one that I heard from the other one but the charge may be low. Maybe a charging system defect with the first one? On the back panel the red light comes on with this one when plugged in- not with the first one. If this is 'lo bat' behavior maybe that explains it. Odd for both amps to display this issue.  Hope it disappears after charging. If anyone else has had this I would appreciate input. It's either a design defect or a 'lo-bat' artifact- hoping the latter. I guess I'll know in a few hours.


----------



## Aradea

Does the graph shows an improvement?


----------



## yacobx

gimmecans said:


> Only short experimentation with this thing so far, but using my Modi DAC and 300 ohm Sennheisers, I was able to get satisfying volume even on Lo gain with the volume knob right at 12 o'clock.
> 
> I'm also hearing the same noise from this one that I heard from the other one but the charge may be low. Maybe a charging system defect with the first one? On the back panel the red light comes on with this one when plugged in- not with the first one. If this is 'lo bat' behavior maybe that explains it. Odd for both amps to display this issue.  Hope it disappears after charging. If anyone else has had this I would appreciate input. It's either a design defect or a 'lo-bat' artifact- hoping the latter. I guess I'll know in a few hours.




I'd put my money on the battery being low. Amps do funny things with low battery.


----------



## GimmeCans

Marso- I have them both here at the moment but the '1' appears to be defective so probably not able to draw any meaningful conclusions.


----------



## 3legcat

Where can I get 1A from, I have looked everywhere but can't find it. Also is it big improvement over old version ?


----------



## Yodeb

the original cable 3.5 jack is good? (audio, distortion, noise, etc)


----------



## GimmeCans

3legcat said:


> Where can I get 1A from, I have looked everywhere but can't find it. Also is it big improvement over old version ?


 

 When Amazon sent me a replacement for my NX-1, an NX1A is what I got. I suspect they are simply filling NX-1 orders with NX-1A's. Haven't directly searched for the 1A there though.
  
 I didn't have enough time with the 1 to form a reliable impression of any differences. I guess I would say they are incremental, but increments do add up. The spec'd battery life is certainly a big difference. DjBobby said there 'far more linear behavior' on the lo gain setting but I haven't gone looking for the old one. The specs that are published by Topping look quite respectable, all the more so for the price. Subjectively, quite clean even on 24/96 digitally mastered content, and develops robust output on lo gain even into my HD650's when fed from my Schiit Modi USB DAC.


----------



## 3legcat

gimmecans said:


> When Amazon sent me a replacement for my NX-1, an NX1A is what I got. I suspect they are simply filling NX-1 orders with NX-1A's. Haven't directly searched for the 1A there though.
> 
> I didn't have enough time with the 1 to form a reliable impression of any differences. I guess I would say they are incremental, but increments do add up. The spec'd battery life is certainly a big difference. DjBobby said there 'far more linear behavior' on the lo gain setting but I haven't gone looking for the old one. The specs that are published by Topping look quite respectable, all the more so for the price. Subjectively, quite clean even on 24/96 digitally mastered content, and develops robust output on lo gain even into my HD650's when fed from my Schiit Modi USB DAC.



Thank you for the reply ! Guess will have to keep an eye on ebay for 1A model, i'm in UK and amazon here only seems to have original version. Main reason prefer NX1 compare to 2 is battery life .


----------



## GimmeCans

Amazon USA doesn't have it listed on the site either but it's what they sent me. Can't say whether the same would happen over there though. Might be worth an inquiry.


----------



## 3legcat

gimmecans said:


> Amazon USA doesn't have it listed on the site either but it's what they sent me. Can't say whether the same would happen over there though. Might be worth an inquiry.


 
 Did just that and they will get it in stock next week ! Thank you


----------



## GimmeCans

I must say I'm pretty impressed with this amp, especially at the price point. Only real gripe is that the noise I heard (from the first one)was apparently sone kind of RfF sensitivity- t'll do it briefly if at point-blank range to a smartphone or computer. A little surprising considering the all-metal enclosure. Also, to really nitpick, I'd like to have seen the input jack moved to the back panel. But in general, this thing punches waaaay above its weight.


----------



## EmPathWalker

I'm enjoying this Topping amp. I do find it changes the sound, though. It seems to make the sound stage a bit narrower but makes voices and some instruments sound more intimate.
  
 I read earlier in this thread someone thought it increased bass and the top end a bit. I don't think it does that. I do feel more punch in the bass from a weak source but I think that's just the effect of having more power available. I don't hear more high frequencies, well, not from my cheap sources ( Xduoo X2, X3, Fiio X3ii, Ruizy X02 ).
  
 As I said, the best thing about it for me is the way it hightens the sense of intimacy and focus. For that reason, I'm less likely to use it for Psybient music, which I listen to a lot. For that type of music I want the maximum sound stage and depth for an overall landscape sensation, which I don't think this amp does very well.
  
 But, for vocal and acustic guitars etc, it's a champ.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

I don't find a substantive difference in sound quality between my xDuoo X3 (which is quite good FWIW) as a standalone or coupled to the NX1 amp. As an aside the X3's rated ouput is greater than that of the NX1 into 32ohms.  I do like the convenience of the NX1's analog volume control though when carrying my DAP in a shirt pocket.
  
 EDITED to add:  This for my Trinity Technes (shown), as well as Puro IE500 and VSonic VSD3s.  When I say substantive I mean there are minor differences but not enough for me to mandate pairing the NX1 with my X3.


----------



## DjBobby

empathwalker said:


> I'm enjoying this Topping amp. I do find it changes the sound, though. It seems to make the sound stage a bit narrower but makes voices and some instruments sound more intimate.
> 
> I read earlier in this thread someone thought it increased bass and the top end a bit. I don't think it does that. I do feel more punch in the bass from a weak source but I think that's just the effect of having more power available. I don't hear more high frequencies, well, not from my cheap sources ( Xduoo X2, X3, Fiio X3ii, Ruizy X02 ).
> 
> ...


 

 I found that different headphones react differently on NX1. With my old Beyers, the bass becomes drier and overdamped, making them sound brighter. With Senns, any of them, it is quite opposite, I have a feeling of increased bass, and more control. 
  
 On another note, since you are mentioning so many sources, would be very interested to hear how do you rank all your daps in terms of soundstage.


----------



## EISENbricher

djbobby said:


> I found that different headphones react differently on NX1. With my old Beyers, the bass becomes drier and overdamped, making them sound brighter. With Senns, any of them, it is quite opposite, I have a feeling of increased bass, and more control.
> 
> On another note, since you are mentioning so many sources, would be very interested to hear how do you rank all your daps in terms of soundstage.




As per my findings NX1 is slightly cold sounding amp. 

In short it may make analytical /flat sounding phones to sound drier but it does a very good job of taming bassy earphones. 

I haven't had experience with headphones but for most of my IEMs this holds true.


----------



## pasan

Any Digizoid ZO users using the NX1? My Zo is on it's last legs and I need something to replace it, and I'm looking for something as neutral as possible to go with my Rockbox devices.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pasan said:


> Any Digizoid ZO users using the NX1? My Zo is on it's last legs and I need something to replace it, and I'm looking for something as neutral as possible to go with my Rockbox devices.




Be sure to check the first post. As the NX1 thread grew I logged a summary of members impressions in the first post.


----------



## EmPathWalker

For anyone who is interested in the maximum run time of the NX1, on a full charge, I ran my second one to burn in and burn in a pair of Panasonic headphones that I didn't like the sound of out of the packet.
  
 It ran for 190 hours, the first time, and for 196 hours after a recharge.
  
 I've recharged it and used it several times since but I'm not maxing it out any longer because I don't think it's good for the battery, long term.


----------



## EISENbricher

empathwalker said:


> For anyone who is interested in the maximum run time of the NX1, on a full charge, I ran my second one to burn in and burn in a pair of Panasonic headphones that I didn't like the sound of out of the packet.
> 
> It ran for 190 hours, the first time, and for 196 hours after a recharge.
> 
> I've recharged it and used it several times since but I'm not maxing it out any longer because I don't think it's good for the battery, long term.


 
 Holy ****
  
 I never got actual run time, though I never switch it off and charge once a week.
  
 The little thing is always attached to my desktop's output (Since purchase of Xduoo X2 I don't need any more amping on DAP side)


----------



## Podster

eisenbricher said:


> Holy ****
> 
> I never got actual run time, though I never switch it off and charge once a week.
> 
> The little thing is always attached to my desktop's output (Since purchase of Xduoo X2 I don't need any more amping on DAP side)


 

 Oh yeah, I ran mine once for 186 hours and it starting cracking up a bit now I usually charge it after no more than 150. My NX1 is only outlasted by my Tomahawk which will actually run over 400 hours driving iem's, that to me is amazing in itself that two little triple "A"'s can last what seems like forever in the portable world


----------



## collidestar

is this ok for superlux hd668b ?


----------



## Francisk

collidestar said:


> is this ok for superlux hd668b ?


 
 Of course it is more than ok for Superlux HD668B


----------



## Niyologist

The NX1 Vs. NX2 Vs. The Fiio Q1. Which one has the best DAC for Android smartphones?


----------



## Bob A (SD)

niyologist said:


> The NX1 Vs. NX2 Vs. The Fiio Q1. Which one has the best DAC for Android smartphones?


 
  
 The NX1 does not include a DAC.  It's an amp only.


----------



## Niyologist

bob a (sd) said:


> The NX1 does not include a DAC.  It's an amp only.




Okay. So the NX2 or the Fiio Q1?


----------



## collidestar

francisk said:


> Of course it is more than ok for Superlux HD668B


 
  
  
  
 thank you


----------



## yacobx

niyologist said:


> bob a (sd) said:
> 
> 
> > The NX1 does not include a DAC.  It's an amp only.
> ...


 

 why not Fiio k1?


----------



## vadergr

Anyone tried with fostex t50rp mk3 ?


----------



## peter123

vadergr said:


> Anyone tried with fostex t50rp mk3 ?


 
 I've tried it with the MK2 and IIRC I felt as if it lacked a bit of omph with them......


----------



## makk12

Hello! I just bought ath-es10, and I wonder if these headphones need an amp since my phone doesnt fully powering them. 

Are they needed? I will buy one if they needed immediately.


----------



## smy1

Nx1 works great with the Hd600


----------



## pasan

I just got mine. And wow, I must say, I really like it. I'm not an audiophile by any means, but this amp makes the headphone out of my ipod sound like it's anemic. Everything sounds fuller and brighter, listening to Iron Maiden's Powerslave on FLAC as I type this, and the I can feel the difference in the "body" of the music (mid range I suppose). Much better than the ZO2.3 which cost me twice as much (and which is now dead, along with Digizoid it seems as they haven't replied to any of my queries). Interesting fact, the battery drain on the iPod is lower now, which means my FXZ200 were indeed difficult to drive (volume was nearly always at 90% or so). Using a cheapo LOD cable for the time being. I've already ordered a second NX1 for my other ipod.


----------



## raj55

I am new to this forum (was a member of headwize many moons ago but that vanished). Just joined today after receiving and testing my Topping NX1 headphone amp and all I can say is WOW!! I read this excellent thread before buying it and it was a huge help, thanks guys! Now comes my short review. I am using it with Nokia 920 mobile telephone MP3 player and I am comparing it to my Ear Max clone that I made about 10 years ago. Headphones are Sennheiser HD 600.
  
*The best about NX1.*
 small size, a lot smaller than the phone.
 Well made, thanks to China, price quality ratio is very good.
 Easy to use and charge.
 No humm or hiss.
 Mid range and base are worth dying for. It gives the Ear max clone a run for money in this part of sound. Voices jump at you.
  
*The not so good about NX1*
 The trebble (high frequency) is rather damped and not as sparkling as the Ear max.
 Need to crank the volume quite high (in both telephone and NX1),  if not activating the "high gain" button.


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

I have a few questions about the nx1.... When i am using mine i notice uneven volume on each side when listening to really low levels..... Does this happens to you guys? Another thing that happens is that when plugged to my phone, unless i put the phone on flight mode i hear noises.... Does this also hapens to you?

I also think my hi gain switch is f..... Up.... When sometimes i switch to hi gain it seems to jump between hi and lo gain.... Have to press the switch a bit against the amps housing so it remais on hi.... Kind uf like a screwed up gear effect...

Do you guys think a e11k would be a upgrade?

I am using the topping mostly on my ipad air 2 and vodafone smart ultra 6 to drive a hd598 and a 80ohm dt770.... I do no notice much difference beside added volume to be honest....

Sorry for the bother....

Cheers...


----------



## peter123

pedro oliveira said:


> I have a few questions about the nx1.... When i am using mine i notice uneven volume on each side when listening to really low levels..... Does this happens to you guys? Another thing that happens is that when plugged to my phone, unless i put the phone on flight mode i hear noises.... Does this also hapens to you?
> 
> I also think my hi gain switch is f..... Up.... When sometimes i switch to hi gain it seems to jump between hi and lo gain.... Have to press the switch a bit against the amps housing so it remais on hi.... Kind uf like a screwed up gear effect...
> 
> ...




Channel imbalance at low volume is normal with analog volume control. One could argue that if you need such a low volume you should manage just fine without the amp but ymmw. 

Yes, the NX1 is notorious for being sensitive to EMI (unfortunately). 

The gain switch problem you're experiencing is not normal so it does indeed seem to be a problem with your unit.


----------



## funkymartyn

Yes the Fiio E11K...... would be a good upgrade.


----------



## bundy

Just got my NX1 loving it!!


----------



## dhruvmeena96

I bought topping nx3


Already have nx1 and nx1a

Ok now about nx3

Nx3 is pure HiFi upgrade of nx1 and nx1a....and not nx2 amp+dac

The sound was sensational.....and no rf and emf bleeding On 4g

The best part was 128db snr which in reality gave me 122db snr...it Bs so quiet on lossless source that i was in audio nirvana.

Havi B3 pro1(Mod)used here

Image
Pretty nicely placed...watt handling is pure and digital
Unlike nx1 and nx1a..it sounded much relaxed at the same energy bt still pretty much energy on imaging..i was able to hear little nuances pretty well

Soundstage
Following nx1 and nx1a wide sound lineage....it for the first time got pretty nice on z axis...the depth was the greatest upgrade from nx1

Clarity
Was able to get my havi shine like exotic iems


Positioning
Nearly correct....par with Jds lab o2 v2

Battery
Same as nx1..but cleaner and nice tweaks for battery added

Bass
Nice...cleaner response on low bass
Didnt like mega bass as i am not a bass head...but still clean

Humps were present 

It is purely clean from 28Hz to 19.2khz


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

Guys, how much is the improvemente of a fiio e12 over a topping nx1? I have a topping that i barely use and a guy just made me a offer of 25 euros for it.... I can get a refurbished e12 for 30..... What do you guys think?

I am going to use it to power the following headphones:

Beyerdynamic dt770 pro 80ohm
Sennheiser HD598
Sennheiser HD25-1 II


----------



## H20Fidelity

pedro oliveira said:


> Guys, how much is the improvemente of a fiio e12 over a topping nx1? I have a topping that i barely use and a guy just made me a offer of 25 euros for it.... I can get a refurbished e12 for 30..... What do you guys think?
> 
> I am going to use it to power the following headphones:
> 
> ...




Never heard E12, but for that price you can't go wrong really. Buy it, try it, if it doesn't work out sell it again. 

I haven't mucked around with portable amps for a long time now. Mainly because I use low impedance IEM's and many of the DAP's released the last 2-3 years are able to drive a larger majority of headphones with less issue. 

Still don't mind an amp for flavouring sound, shifting tonality etc when required.


----------



## Sulbh

Hi I am new here.I have clip plus and I want to know if this will connect to clip plus through headphone jack or USB?


----------



## Wokei

sulbh said:


> Hi I am new here.I have clip plus and I want to know if this will connect to clip plus through headphone jack or USB?






Headphone jack ...


----------



## Sulbh

Quote:Thanks I ordered nx2 .Do you think its better than NX1 because I heard NX2 amp is weaker than NX1. 





wokei said:


> Headphone jack ...


----------



## Wokei

sulbh said:


> Thanks I ordered nx2 .Do you think its better than NX1 because I heard NX2 amp is weaker than NX1




Podster ...buddy you might wanna take this ?


----------



## Sulbh

Quote:From where you are getting e12 for 30? 





pedro oliveira said:


> Guys, how much is the improvemente of a fiio e12 over a topping nx1? I have a topping that i barely use and a guy just made me a offer of 25 euros for it.... I can get a refurbished e12 for 30..... What do you guys think?
> 
> I am going to use it to power the following headphones:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pedro Oliveira

From a portuguese friend.... 

Good deal?


----------



## Sulbh

pedro oliveira said:


> From a portuguese friend....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 YES


----------



## Rommel V

Which is better NX1 or NX1A?


----------



## EmPathWalker

rommel v said:


> Which is better NX1 or NX1A?


 
 I can't hear any difference. The only change I know of is that the usb socket is now micro instead of mini.


----------



## Rommel V

empathwalker said:


> I can't hear any difference. The only change I know of is that the usb socket is now micro instead of mini.



Thanks!


----------



## EmPathWalker

rommel v said:


> empathwalker said:
> 
> 
> > I can't hear any difference. The only change I know of is that the usb socket is now micro instead of mini.
> ...


 
  
 Oh, and the LEDs are smaller and less dazzling.


----------



## Evvea

Hi guys,
  
 I am new here and this is my first post. 
  
 I have an iPod Classic 7th Gen and ATHM30x and planning to pair it with NX1A with Fiio L9 cable. It his a good setup? How about using Fiio A3 instead? 
  
 I prefer more bass and treble on my music.
  
 TIA!


----------



## Mr Trev

evvea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new here and this is my first post.
> 
> ...


 

 Can't speak for the nx1a, but I did use my nx1 with my iclassic and it was a good pairing. If your looking for more bass however you might want to check something else. The original nx1 doesn't have a bass boost or anything.


----------



## Evvea

Than you. That's what I noticed when watching some vids. I think I'll go with Fiio A3 since it has bass boost.

I'll try them both when I visit a shop before buying.


----------



## Mr Trev

Could be a smart choice, Fiio does have some quality gear. Might also be worth looking at the nx3 too


----------



## Evvea

mr trev said:


> Could be a smart choice, Fiio does have some quality gear. Might also be worth looking at the nx3 too




Problem is, I only know 1 NX private seller that also sells fiio. Most of the shops are either selling Fiio or high-end range here in Philippines.


----------



## robervaul

TOPPING NX5
 Is real ?

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/TOPPING-NX5-Mini-Portable-Earphone-Headphone-Amplifier-HIFI-Digital-Stereo-Audio-Amplifier-Amp-amplificador-de-fone/32666287572.html


----------



## MisterMudd

Link didn't go to the Topping?


----------



## robervaul

mistermudd said:


> Link didn't go to the Topping?


 

 Copy Paste


----------



## mannkind246

May I know NX1 suitable for low impedance IEM with 16~20 ohm?

Between NX1 and NX3 which has a wider soundstage, detail and tight bass?


----------



## Sulbh

I received it today and I am very disappointed.Sound only comes from one side of the headphone clearly a manufacturing defect.I bought it from ebay can anyone suggest me what should I do now?Has anyone faced this kind of problem?


----------



## smy1

sulbh said:


> I received it today and I am very disappointed.Sound only comes from one side of the headphone clearly a manufacturing defect.I bought it from ebay can anyone suggest me what should I do now?Has anyone faced this kind of problem?




You have to turn the volume knob more. I remember posting a same issue about it here and there was a explanation to the issue and it wasn't a manufacture defect because I thought it was to but it wasn't.


----------



## Sulbh

Turned all the up still doesn't work.


----------



## H20Fidelity

sulbh said:


> Turned all the up still doesn't work.


 
  
 Best to communicate with the seller and see what they can do for you.
  
 Its a good little amp when working correctly and worth the time.


----------



## golov17

Topping NX5 Mini Portable Earphone Headphone Amplifier HIFI Digital Stereo Audio MP3 Amp with AD8610 and BUF634 Chip
 http://s.aliexpress.com/fUR7VjuE


----------



## golov17

Ordered, see how it..


----------



## Wokei

golov17 said:


> Ordered, see how it..


 
  
 This is one me is anxiously waiting to wait for impressions ...cheers...still have NX1 though .....LOL


----------



## golov17

SPECS NX5 MINI AMP


----------



## H20Fidelity

I wonder how it will perform in terms of the NX1 days.


----------



## Dark Helmet

golov17 said:


> Ordered, see how it..


 
 Any news on the NX5 yet?


----------



## golov17

dark helmet said:


> Any news on the NX5 yet?


----------



## Dark Helmet

golov17 said:


>


----------



## Wokei

golov17 said:


>


----------



## golov17




----------



## golov17

Clean, transparent, neutral, very good amp for price


----------



## Dark Helmet

how does it compare to the NX1?


----------



## golov17

dark helmet said:


> how does it compare to the NX1?


not tried NX1, sorry


----------



## Rommel V

Can the NX1 bring out the beautiful sound for the senns hd650?


----------



## apaar123

how does it compare to fiio q1?


----------



## starcraft2

How is the soundstage?


----------



## DjBobby

rommel v said:


> Can the NX1 bring out the beautiful sound for the senns hd650?


 
 Well it works OK with hd650 on the go, it has enough power when used on high gain, but can not compete with desktop amps, or in my case tubes. 
  


starcraft2 said:


> How is the soundstage?


 
 Not very large, depending on your source. If you use it with FiiO's X1 which sounds very narrow, it widens it a bit. There is a certain width but notch much depth. But no comparison to desktop amps.


----------



## musikevan

My nx1 is near perfect match with beyer dt770 80 ohm with acoustic and classical music. Tames the bass just the right amount, better portable than my 18v cmoy, but objective2 perhaps better by a slight margin.


----------



## stev121314

are these anygood for the hd 600s


----------



## smy1

clericlaw said:


> are these anygood for the hd 600s




Yeah they sound pretty good.


----------



## stev121314

is it worth buying for someone who doesn't currently have an amp and is on a very tight budget? (for the HD 600)


----------



## BeBop Lives

clericlaw said:


> is it worth buying for someone who doesn't currently have an amp and is on a very tight budget? (for the HD 600)


 

 As I remember the impedance of HD600 is 300ohm.  The NX1 will mot pair well with this fine headphone.  for portable use I would say the Fiio e12 series is or will be discontinued in favor of the A5.  the other unit I know will power your 600's is the Cayin C5 amp.  Hope this helps.


----------



## stev121314

bebop lives said:


> As I remember the impedance of HD600 is 300ohm.  The NX1 will mot pair well with this fine headphone.  for portable use I would say the Fiio e12 series is or will be discontinued in favor of the A5.  the other unit I know will power your 600's is the Cayin C5 amp.  Hope this helps.


 
 would an E11 do the job? those are a bit out of my budget


----------



## golov17

clericlaw said:


> would an E11 do the job? those are a bit out of my budget


 mini A1 CPI HIFI amp portable headphone amplifier
 http://s.aliexpress.com/7zyMvyYn 

Bluebird LN-WS2.8 portable headphone amplifier earphone amp amazing dynamic ,tantalising small volume, HK flavor
 http://s.aliexpress.com/yQ3amYJF


----------



## elektro86

Could the NX1 be used as desktop amp (always plugged in the PC through the USB cable for charging)?


----------



## DjBobby

elektro86 said:


> Could the NX1 be used as desktop amp (always plugged in the PC through the USB cable for charging)?


 

 You could get some background noise when listening while charging. Anyway with NX1A featuring 150 hours of playback time, you don't need to have it plugged in all the time.


----------



## elektro86

djbobby said:


> You could get some background noise when listening while charging. Anyway with NX1A featuring 150 hours of playback time, you don't need to have it plugged in all the time.


 
 Yeah, for sure, NX1A is pretty bad-ass with its 150 hours, but NX1 is not so far behind with its 120 hours. I can't find NX1A in my country, so I think NX1 will do the job. Thanks for the help.


----------



## elektro86

Does the NX1 has enough power to handle headphones with 40ohm and 101dB SPL?


----------



## DjBobby

elektro86 said:


> Does the NX1 has enough power to handle headphones with 40ohm and 101dB SPL?


 

 Yes, no problem, I was powering an old Beyer with 40ohm and only 86dB SPL.


----------



## thelonious58

xeizo said:


> FYI, NX-1 drives all my headphones to high enough levels, except AKG K612 Pro which does indeed require a much more powerful amp.
> 
> My Xonar ST and also my integrated Sony stereo amp(TA-FB940R) has no problems driving the AKG:s. So, do not use NX-1 with AKG K6*,K7* or Q7*, pretty much all other "normal" headphones works just fine.



My experience varies. For a couple of years I put off buying the K612 because of posts like this saying that the Topping Nx-1 was too weak to drive the K612. I eventually bought the K612 and a Cayin C5, which easily drove them on low gain setting. I then swapped over to the NX-1 on high gain and found the sound cleaner and less warm than the C5. The volume was obviously lower through the NX-1, but I preferred the sound. I can hear details clearly and the soundstage is fine. Perhaps it's because I don't want to listen at high volume. My only regret is that I delayed my purchase of these excellent headphones based on the advice and experience of several posters like you whose opinion I respect. Sometimes it is best to just take the plunge and find out for oneself. I am so glad that I did


----------



## voxdub

Have had the nx1a a week and literally my only gripe is how bad the interference is from 4g,so much so I've completely given up pairing with my phone. I'm on O2 in UK so connecting at 800mhz and the interference is abysmal compared to Fiio E06, so I'd be wary if you're planning on using with phone at similar frequency, not sure if other ranges are impacted as badly. Other than that is a spot on little neutral amp, and battery life is just incredible.


----------



## musikevan

I'm somewhat suspicious of the specs on this. Sure, it sounds amazing, especially detailed mids and highs but there isn't much gain. Something fishy about an amp using a small 3.5v lithium battery lasting 300 hours. I suspect its more of a buffer. Works best with highly efficient headphones.


----------



## headdict

musikevan said:


> I'm somewhat suspicious of the specs on this. Sure, it sounds amazing, especially detailed mids and highs but there isn't much gain. Something fishy about an amp using a small 3.5v lithium battery lasting 300 hours. I suspect its more of a buffer. Works best with highly efficient headphones.


 

 Battery life is indeed hard to believe. But 6dB (on the "low" setting) isn't much gain? I think it combines well with a weak source or not so efficient headphones. For me it works great with a weak source *and* not so efficient headphones, but I don't listen at high volume.


----------



## voxdub

musikevan said:


> I'm somewhat suspicious of the specs on this. Sure, it sounds amazing, especially detailed mids and highs but there isn't much gain. Something fishy about an amp using a small 3.5v lithium battery lasting 300 hours. I suspect its more of a buffer. Works best with highly efficient headphones.




All the specs I've seen suggest 150hrs, from a 1000mah battery. In comparison the Fiio E6 (my previous headphone amp) specs were 10hrs from 160mah, if specs are right that would mean the NX1A would need to have over double the efficiency of the E6. I don't honestly know how feasible that is but know from vaping different cells even with the same mah rating can have very different life at the same output current, so if the NX1A is more efficient I suppose 150hrs is not unreasonable, honestly couldn't say but from other people's experiences battery life seems exceptional and it certainly is loud enough for me, though I haven't used anything remotely hard to drive.


----------



## Alakasham

Hello there! I'm thinking to get the nx1a to amp the aux line in my car and wonder if it will work. My car has a very weak aux-in therefore I have to both increase my phone vol and well as the radio vol significanfly. 

I wonder if I could tuck the nx1a in the glove box with a "always on" configuration - I.e. Have the nx1a vol knob and power turned on, and a USB charger always connected. This way whenever car is turned on, the amp will be on. One thing I'm not sure is that if the battery went completely empty (note the amp will be left on after shutting down the car, since the power switch is always in the ON position), will starting the car and running charging current turn on the unit automatically? Or a "reset" (by turning off and turning on the unit) is required?

Thanks all.


----------



## voxdub

alakasham said:


> Hello there! I'm thinking to get the nx1a to amp the aux line in my car and wonder if it will work. My car has a very weak aux-in therefore I have to both increase my phone vol and well as the radio vol significanfly.
> 
> I wonder if I could tuck the nx1a in the glove box with a "always on" configuration - I.e. Have the nx1a vol knob and power turned on, and a USB charger always connected. This way whenever car is turned on, the amp will be on. One thing I'm not sure is that if the battery went completely empty (note the amp will be left on after shutting down the car, since the power switch is always in the ON position), will starting the car and running charging current turn on the unit automatically? Or a "reset" (by turning off and turning on the unit) is required?
> 
> Thanks all.




It would work I suppose, but is there anything wrong with increasing volume on your phone and head unit or does it still not get loud enough? You'd find given it has such amazing battery life that you'd probably never drain it as it will just top up each time the USB charger is enabled. Except when you don't use the car for a week or so then it would drain, but presumably power back on when the ignition is engaged.


----------



## Alakasham

voxdub said:


> It would work I suppose, but is there anything wrong with increasing volume on your phone and head unit or does it still not get loud enough? You'd find given it has such amazing battery life that you'd probably never drain it as it will just top up each time the USB charger is enabled. Except when you don't use the car for a week or so then it would drain, but presumably power back on when the ignition is engaged.




Increasing vol on phone / radio to a certain level would create a noise / hum in the background, and worse yet, if I forgot to turn down the volume, switching from aux to CD / radio will blow me up


----------



## EmPathWalker

I think the phenomenal battery life of the NX1/A makes it the best choice for what you want to do.
  
 There is no boot reboot issue as it is just an analog amp. You'd have to leave the car switched off for more than a week to completely drain the NX1/A's battery. Even if the battery is flat, it should be up and functioning within a few seconds of receiving a charge current.
  
 Your only problem, as far as I can see, is that you'd have to spend a lot of time driving the car to fully charge the amp.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

voxdub said:


> Have had the nx1a a week and literally my only gripe is how bad the interference is from 4g,so much so I've completely given up pairing with my phone. I'm on O2 in UK so connecting at 800mhz and the interference is abysmal compared to Fiio E06, so I'd be wary if you're planning on using with phone at similar frequency, not sure if other ranges are impacted as badly. Other than that is a spot on little neutral amp, and battery life is just incredible.


 
 That should show you how much interference your body is getting from your cell phone.  Leave it at home sometimes!


----------



## voxdub

laughmoredaily said:


> That should show you how much interference your body is getting from your cell phone.  Leave it at home sometimes!



The last time I left it at home my wife checked my aliexpress order history and I was in serious trouble, safer taking it with me


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

I bought the Topping NX1A on Amazon and I find it very odd that it doesn't tell you how to charge it properly. It doesn't even tell you anything about charging in the instructions.


----------



## voxdub

laughmoredaily said:


> I bought the Topping NX1A on Amazon and I find it very odd that it doesn't tell you how to charge it properly. It doesn't even tell you anything about charging in the instructions.




You stick a micro USB charger in the hole which says 'charge' on it, when it's charging a red LED appears, I don't remember if it came with any instructions, it just seemed fairly self-explanatory.


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

voxdub said:


> You stick a micro USB charger in the hole which says 'charge' on it, when it's charging a red LED appears, I don't remember if it came with any instructions, it just seemed fairly self-explanatory.


 
 I know that, thanks. It doesn't say how long you should charge the amp, in terms of hours or minutes. I've heard you shouldn't allow new batteries to be depleted and to charge them when they are not empty.


----------



## musikevan

I own the nx1. When USB is plugged in, small red LED lights up near connector. Light turns off when fully charged. I don't know if this device can be overcharged, probably best to disconnect USB when done, but not a big concern for me.


----------



## kim7135

Got a question, as I'm not very knowledgeable in the area of compatibility between amps and sources.
  
 In terms of sound quality, would pairing my Fiio X3ii with the NX1 be considered as an upgrade, downgrade, or neither?
  
 If it is any help, I mostly use low impedance earbuds.


----------



## voxdub

kim7135 said:


> Got a question, as I'm not very knowledgeable in the area of compatibility between amps and sources.
> 
> In terms of sound quality, would pairing my Fiio X3ii with the NX1 be considered as an upgrade, downgrade, or neither?
> 
> If it is any help, I mostly use low impedance earbuds.




First question is do you need an amp? If you're using low impedance phones that can be driven well by the X3ii then I wouldn't bother. Only those with an X3ii could say if using it in line out with this amp makes any difference, my guess is probably not or certainly not favourably.


----------



## kim7135

voxdub said:


> First question is do you need an amp? If you're using low impedance phones that can be driven well by the X3ii then I wouldn't bother. Only those with an X3ii could say if using it in line out with this amp makes any difference, my guess is probably not or certainly not favourably.




This probably will sound odd, but thanks voxdub, for reminding me that I bought the fiio x3ii to use it as a sole player without the need for an amp.

Was still wondering if the nx1 could help further smoothen the sound, but honestly I'm doubting it too. 

Cheers, mate.


----------



## voxdub

kim7135 said:


> This probably will sound odd, but thanks voxdub, for reminding me that I bought the fiio x3ii to use it as a sole player without the need for an amp.
> 
> Was still wondering if the nx1 could help further smoothen the sound, but honestly I'm doubting it too.
> 
> Cheers, mate.




No worries, enjoy the sound


----------



## jasonb

Wondering what you guys think about this with an ODAC, Chromebook, and a Q701.


----------



## BoomBap08

Hi, guys!

I'm planning to cop an NX1A one of these days and pair it with my Benjie S5 with the use of Fidue a73 and Dunu DN1k. Do you guys think it will pair up nicely with my setup or there will be that hiss/distortion that some of you have mentioned?


----------



## DjBobby

boombap08 said:


> Hi, guys!
> 
> I'm planning to cop an NX1A one of these days and pair it with my Benjie S5 with the use of Fidue a73 and Dunu DN1k. Do you guys think it will pair up nicely with my setup or there will be that hiss/distortion that some of you have mentioned?


 

 Hiss/distortion comes mostly from interference using it with a smartphone. I don't think you will have this problems with a Benjie.


----------



## voxdub

djbobby said:


> Hiss/distortion comes mostly from interference using it with a smartphone. I don't think you will have this problems with a Benjie.




Had no issues using with a Benjie S5, used it predominantly in lo gain setting and was more than adequate to drive all portable setups I have.


----------



## BoomBap08

Ok. Thanks for the help!


----------



## WilcoRoger

Coming late to the party - my Fiio A3 died on me after 4 months. Luckily I could convince Amazon (UK) to accept return for full refund. Though I liked the A3 I was so disappointed with its dying, that I looked around for something else. I ended up with the NX1A - cheaper than the A3, so for the refunded sum Icould even buy some small bits and pieces.
  
 It arrived today, the first impression is very good on this setup: *Sony NW-A35 -> Fiio LOD cable -> NX1A -> Senn HD-598*


----------



## thelonious58

wilcoroger said:


> Coming late to the party - my Fiio A3 died on me after 4 months. Luckily I could convince Amazon (UK) to accept return for full refund. Though I liked the A3 I was so disappointed with its dying, that I looked around for something else. I ended up with the NX1A - cheaper than the A3, so for the refunded sum Icould even buy some small bits and pieces.
> 
> It arrived today, the first impression is very good on this setup: *Sony NW-A35 -> Fiio LOD cable -> NX1A -> Senn HD-598*



Welcome to the club! The little Topping Nx-1 punches well above its weight


----------



## voxdub

wilcoroger said:


> Coming late to the party - my Fiio A3 died on me after 4 months. Luckily I could convince Amazon (UK) to accept return for full refund. Though I liked the A3 I was so disappointed with its dying, that I looked around for something else. I ended up with the NX1A - cheaper than the A3, so for the refunded sum Icould even buy some small bits and pieces.
> 
> It arrived today, the first impression is very good on this setup: *Sony NW-A35 -> Fiio LOD cable -> NX1A -> Senn HD-598*



I'm confused isn't the LOD cable for Apple devices? Haven't used my NX1 since the S5 died a couple of weeks ago but will be back in action once I get my hands on a Benjie T6


----------



## BoomBap08

I heard the t6 is a good one. 

Anyway, how long did your s5 last? Had mine october of last year and still going on with everyday use.


----------



## thelonious58

voxdub said:


> I'm confused isn't the LOD cable for Apple devices? Haven't used my NX1 since the S5 died a couple of weeks ago but will be back in action once I get my hands on a Benjie T6



There are various LOD connectors, the LOD L9 is for Apple, but Fiio also do one for Sony players. Using LOD can make a noticeable improvement in sound quality compared to using the 3.5 headphone socket


----------



## WilcoRoger

voxdub said:


> I'm confused isn't the LOD cable for Apple devices? Haven't used my NX1 since the S5 died a couple of weeks ago but will be back in action once I get my hands on a Benjie T6


 
  
 Depends on the cable. The Fiio L5 cable is for the Sony Walkman (WM) connector, see here
  
 https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/Audio-Video-Cables/FiiO-Line-Out-Dock-Sony-Walkman-Player/B004M172JA


----------



## Quirky Koala

Hi folks! I'm looking for an amp to power my beyerdynamic custom studio's, Source: samsung s6. Should I actually get the nx1 amp, if my only source will be smartphone? Will it cause hiss or distortions? Are there any alternatives for the price? Is the cable really that bad and which one would you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## golov17

quirky koala said:


> Hi folks! I'm looking for an amp to power my beyerdynamic custom studio's, Source: samsung s6. Should I actually get the amp, if my only source will be smartphone? Will it cause hiss or distortions? Are there any alternatives for the price? Is the cable really that bad and which one would you recommend? Thanks!


 maybe new TOPPING NX4 HIFI USB DAC support for iPhone, iPad, other Apple device decoding USB decoding specifications up to 192kHz / 32bit
 http://s.aliexpress.com/ryiIzaIv


----------



## Quirky Koala

I have a good enough dac/amp at home and that is where I mostly use my headphones. I just need something cheap and effective for the times I'm out.


----------



## BoomBap08

Has anyone tried pairing up a Fiio E12A with the S5? Any thoughts?


----------



## thelonious58

I only listen at low to moderate volume levels, so I really enjoy listening to my iPod classic 160Gb via LOD L9 to my Topping Nx-1 on my AKG K612. I'm well aware that I might not be getting the very best from the K612, but there is plenty of sub-bass, detail retrieval and an excellent soundstage. Piano recordings sound very life-like indeed. I use it on high gain setting but never go above 6/10. Just goes to show how powerful this pocket rocket is! Lots of people say that it can't possibly drive the K612, but it certainly works with my tin ears


----------



## LaughMoreDaily

voxdub said:


> The last time I left it at home my wife checked my aliexpress order history and I was in serious trouble, safer taking it with me


 
 Change your password from your wife's name.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I saw on facebook someone "stacking" the Topping NX1A to form a "cheap as dirt" balanced stack for their player. I'd stack 2 of these to power hungrier cans (and have a Transportable rig when I'm sitting on the patio or different parts of the house), and just the X5iii and my VE Monk/Zen/Sine when I leave the house.  Has anyone else tried something like that?


----------



## Sulbh

Did anyone buy the new NX1S with more power and less distortion?
http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx1s/index.htm


----------



## charleski

Sulbh said:


> Did anyone buy the new NX1S with more power and less distortion?
> http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx1s/index.htm


The increased power may be useful to those with hungrier phones. I suspect the main difference in the THD+N figures they quote comes from reduced background noise, which some have reported on the NX1 when using sensitive IEMs. As far as THD alone goes, anything under 0,.01% is fine.


----------



## redryder (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have the NX1 but I'm looking for an upgrade, preferably something with bass boost but no larger than the NX1. I'm driving IEMs, although occasionally I will need to drive the Senn HD650.

My source is the Iphone 6S so I'm not looking for a DAC, just amplification. I don't want the hassle of using the camera kit. 

Are there any Fiio or other Chi-fi amps that would fit the bill? I live in Singapore and it's cheaper to ship from China/HK.


----------



## RAQemUP

The NX1s has a bass boost. No idea how it sounds. I'm waiting for the Massdrop of it I ordered to ship.


----------



## Bansaku

Sulbh said:


> Did anyone buy the new NX1S with more power and less distortion?
> http://www.tpdz.net/en/products/nx1s/index.htm


I have! Should arrive any day now! Will let you folks know what I think!


----------



## Bansaku

Update: Look what was in my mailbox when I got home!


----------



## fredhubbard2

Just ordered an NX1S too. Love my NX1 so couldn't resist getting one of these. Will probs pair it with my Colorfly C3 see if it benefits from the bass boost


----------



## Sulbh

fredhubbard2 said:


> Just ordered an NX1S too. Love my NX1 so couldn't resist getting one of these. Will probs pair it with my Colorfly C3 see if it benefits from the bass boost


How is C3 in terms of sound signature and power?Can you compare it to some other devices like sandisk sansa?Would you say it has same or more power and sound signature as sansa?


----------



## fredhubbard2

Sulbh said:


> How is C3 in terms of sound signature and power?Can you compare it to some other devices like sandisk sansa?Would you say it has same or more power and sound signature as sansa?



The C3 is a different beast to sansas. Not as conjested. Very airy but I do think it benefits from an amp. Only recently rediscovered mine after months using xDuoos and an AGPtek H1. Paired mine with an NX1 and my ty hiz iems.  Used to think the C3 could sound a bit thin but this set up sounds pretty great


----------



## Sulbh

I just ordered nx1s from ebay


----------



## Sulbh

fredhubbard2 said:


> The C3 is a different beast to sansas. Not as conjested. Very airy but I do think it benefits from an amp. Only recently rediscovered mine after months using xDuoos and an AGPtek H1. Paired mine with an NX1 and my ty hiz iems.  Used to think the C3 could sound a bit thin but this set up sounds pretty great


And how about the tonality of c3 compared to sansa?I love the tonality of sansa and would like to upgrade to dap with same tonality.


----------



## Sulbh

Bansaku said:


> Update: Look what was in my mailbox when I got home!


Any impressions?


----------



## Bansaku

Well, been a tad longer than I had planned to whip out a few NX1s impressions, but here they are.

Heaps of power! On low gain the little guy has enough power to drive my HD 600 at moderate volume, which is more than I can say about my iPod Touch! High gain has enough power to drive my AKG 240 Monitors 600Ohm to deafening volume!

Deadly silent! Maxed out volume at high gain and I hear nothing with my BA and DD IEMs!

Very well constructed! Solid, sleek, and light! The volume pot is silky smooth albeit a touch stiff, which is good because it alleviates accidental brushes against that could cause one to crank the volume and damage one's ears or headphones.

Battery life is as advertised. Actually, it seems to last a little longer, and it recharges relatively fast!

Even after hours of use the unit remains very cool with absolutely no hint of heat!

Bass boost is better than average; It sounds pretty clean and not thumpy.


----------



## Sulbh

Bansaku said:


> Well, been a tad longer than I had planned to whip out a few NX1s impressions, but here they are.
> 
> Heaps of power! On low gain the little guy has enough power to drive my HD 600 at moderate volume, which is more than I can say about my iPod Touch! High gain has enough power to drive my AKG 240 Monitors 600Ohm to deafening volume!
> 
> ...


Which source did you use?And would you say adding it improved the sound?


----------



## Bansaku

Sulbh said:


> Which source did you use?And would you say adding it improved the sound?



I mostly use my iPod Touch 6th gen. as the source, although for poops and laughs I swapped out my iCAN SE in my iFi stack but you will have to check out my review on the micro iTube2 when I post it Sunday or Monday for impressions on that as I don't want any spoilers. 

Adding it in did improve the sound; It was now loud enough to enjoy my power hungry headphones. In other words it amplified. Maybe, just a little bit more focus, perhaps a better grip on the low end... but if I can hear any audible changes it's very very subtle. The NX1s does not colour the sound in any way.


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 5, 2017)

How is the bass response? I tried the original Nx1 and returned it at my cost because the bass was weak and rolled off. I took that to mean the bass was sacificed for battery life. On the other hand, there were some unique qualities that I could not pin point, other than the highs were pleasing with clarity.


----------



## Bansaku

Ynot1 said:


> How is the bass response? I tried the original Nx1 and returned it at my cost because the bass was weak and rolled off. I took that to mean the bass was sacificed for battery life. On the other hand, there were some unique qualities that I could not pin point, other than the highs were pleasing with clarity.



The FR is ruler flats far as my ears can tell. I purchased the NX1s mostly for use with my Q701 and K240 600 Ohm (while away from my desktop iFi stack) and if there was any bass roll-off it would be apparent with those headphones.

I would just like to add, forget Massdrop and Amazon, I paid $40 CND from eBay with free shipping, and the unit arrived in less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Ynot1 (Aug 7, 2017)

Additionally I was told nx1 needed burn in to get rid of strange behaviors. I didn't believe it but walnut thread also suggested the same thing.
Think nx1 extends the treble better and has better or slimmer profile, but the walnut has something that nx1 does not besides the hype.
I don't know how to describe it well, but it sounds with genuine clarity that's done with ease.

In the context of cars it's like M5 can match camaro zero to sixty, but you have much better chance to pull off the best times time and time again in the camaro because it is just pure unoptimized power.

I could be talking none sense but higher power supply rails or higher rail voltage might be the reason for sounding more relaxed.

But I still would like to find out if the nx1s bass is better than nx1.


----------



## fredhubbard2

Well I got my NX1s today and its lovely. Much leaner than the NX1. Nice bass boost if you need it bags of power seems to sharpen the clarity of my sources.  Great stuff for £28!


----------



## skeej (Aug 15, 2017)

Does anyone have knowledge/measurements on the output impedance of the NX1s? Couldn't find anything on this.

Edit: Nvm, somehow I overlooked this: https://www.soundphilereview.com/reviews/topping-nx1s-review-1003/

States 3.5 Ω


----------



## sharpi31 (Sep 7, 2017)

I received my NX1s today. Looking at Toppings frequency response graph the bass is >2db down at 20Hz. Sure enough this appears to be largely due to undersized coupling caps between the volume pot and gain stage (1uF into 9.4Khz resulting in a -3db point of 16.9Hz). The good news is that there is no DC bias on the coupling caps, so it should be possible to bypass them (rather than find some way to replace them with larger capacity caps within the small amplifier case). I measured less than 1mV DC offset on the outputs with the caps in place - I'll short out th coupling caps and remeasure, to ensure the level doesn't become problematic.

It's worth addressing this issue (by bypassing the existing caps or replacing with larger ones) as the phase response of the amp is compromised significantly above the -3db frequency. The normal rule of thumb would be to set the coupling caps to have a -3db point of 1/10 the lowest frequency you're aiming to reproduce (so 2Hz if you want clean 20Hz playback).

Update: all works fine with iPad Pro source and bypassed coupling caps. I'm measuring 0.5mV and 0.6mV on the NX1s outputs. Bass definitely bigger and tighter (not over the top, just less softened).


----------



## photosonic

sharpi31 said:


> It's worth addressing this issue (by bypassing the existing caps or replacing with larger ones) as the phase response of the amp is compromised significantly above the -3db frequency. The normal rule of thumb would be to set the coupling caps to have a -3db point of 1/10 the lowest frequency you're aiming to reproduce (so 2Hz if you want clean 20Hz playback).
> 
> Update: all works fine with iPad Pro source and bypassed coupling caps. I'm measuring 0.5mV and 0.6mV on the NX1s outputs. Bass definitely bigger and tighter (not over the top, just less softened).



Just curious, how do you bypass the coupling caps.


----------



## sharpi31

photosonic said:


> Just curious, how do you bypass the coupling caps.



I left the caps in place and soldered a thin wire from one pin to the other (to short them out of the circuit). I actually used the legs of two spare resistors, as it was easy to tin one leg with solder, hold in place and then solder to the existing cap legs (then trim off the resistor body and other leg). You could alo remove the caps and install a wire from one PCB hole to the other. 

I should mention that this does leave your amp and headphones exposed to the risk of DC on the source input connection. With the caps in place no DC gets to the NX1s gain stage, so a DC offset from the source wouldn't be amplified and fed to headphones (possibly damaging them). Removing or bypassing the caps is the best option for audio quality, but does remove a layer of protection. Another option would be to install replacement coupling caps of higher capacity (10uF or more) - this would retain the protection from DC, but remove the problematic roll-off and phase shift in the bass. The problem with this option is finding coupling caps of 10uF or greater that won't degrade the sound and will fit within the tiny NX1s case (tantalum need a DC bias so won't work here, bipolar electrolytics would work but don't sound great, film caps are probably too large).


----------



## Toretoshark

I'm doubting on buy it or Fiio A1 amp, which one is better to use with my Huawei P8 and Ipod classic 80Gb ? Topping seems to have better equipment so induce cable and accesories but I do not know nothing about the quality of sound and power.


----------



## skajohyros

Toretoshark said:


> I'm doubting on buy it or Fiio A1 amp, which one is better to use with my Huawei P8 and Ipod classic 80Gb ? Topping seems to have better equipment so induce cable and accesories but I do not know nothing about the quality of sound and power.



Just from the specs the nx1s is better. Definitely more powerful and I believe the hardware is better. My nx1s is coming on Tuesday hopefully.


----------



## photosonic (Sep 17, 2017)

skajohyros said:


> Just from the specs the nx1s is better. Definitely more powerful and I believe the hardware is better. My nx1s is coming on Tuesday hopefully.


Interested to hear about what you think of the NX1s.
I have a love/hate for the NX1s. It pumps out clean and non-distorted sound. It's also shielded and I  
don't hear any RFI noises from my phone. I hate how bad it rolls off sub bass frequencies though. I wish the bass boost affected lower frequencies because when switched on, it becomes a little too boomy in the upper bass area. I'm going to keep it and maybe switch out to different coupling capacitors inside the amp. I've heard this fixed the sub bass roll off.


----------



## Toretoshark

And do you have Fiio A1 too?


----------



## skajohyros

photosonic said:


> Interested to hear about what you think of the NX1s.
> I have a love/hate for the NX1s. It pumps out clean and non-distorted sound. It's also shielded and I
> don't hear any RFI noises from my phone. I hate how bad it rolls off sub bass frequencies though. I wish the bass boost affected lower frequencies because when switched on, it becomes a little too boomy in the upper bass area. I'm going to keep it and maybe switch out to different coupling capacitors inside the amp. I've heard this fixed the sub bass roll off.


Let us know the results if you try the mod. I like to tinker.
I got the nx1s mainly for my beyer dt990 250 ohm which is a bit too bassy for me. Hope it works out well.


----------



## skajohyros

sharpi31 said:


> I left the caps in place and soldered a thin wire from one pin to the other (to short them out of the circuit). I actually used the legs of two spare resistors, as it was easy to tin one leg with solder, hold in place and then solder to the existing cap legs (then trim off the resistor body and other leg). You could alo remove the caps and install a wire from one PCB hole to the other.
> 
> I should mention that this does leave your amp and headphones exposed to the risk of DC on the source input connection. With the caps in place no DC gets to the NX1s gain stage, so a DC offset from the source wouldn't be amplified and fed to headphones (possibly damaging them). Removing or bypassing the caps is the best option for audio quality, but does remove a layer of protection. Another option would be to install replacement coupling caps of higher capacity (10uF or more) - this would retain the protection from DC, but remove the problematic roll-off and phase shift in the bass. The problem with this option is finding coupling caps of 10uF or greater that won't degrade the sound and will fit within the tiny NX1s case (tantalum need a DC bias so won't work here, bipolar electrolytics would work but don't sound great, film caps are probably too large).



Do you need to connect all 4 legs of the caps?


----------



## sharpi31

skajohyros said:


> Do you need to connect all 4 legs of the caps?



You connect the two legs of both caps (one wire link between the legs of C33 and one wire link between the legs of C34)


----------



## skajohyros

sharpi31 said:


> You connect the two legs of both caps (one wire link between the legs of C33 and one wire link between the legs of C34)



After that do you connect c33 to c34?


----------



## sharpi31

skajohyros said:


> After that do you connect c33 to c34?


No - the two channels need to be kept separate


----------



## skajohyros

Thanks mate.


----------



## skajohyros

sharpi31 said:


> I received my NX1s today. Looking at Toppings frequency response graph the bass is >2db down at 20Hz. Sure enough this appears to be largely due to undersized coupling caps between the volume pot and gain stage (1uF into 9.4Khz resulting in a -3db point of 16.9Hz). The good news is that there is no DC bias on the coupling caps, so it should be possible to bypass them (rather than find some way to replace them with larger capacity caps within the small amplifier case). I measured less than 1mV DC offset on the outputs with the caps in place - I'll short out th coupling caps and remeasure, to ensure the level doesn't become problematic.
> 
> It's worth addressing this issue (by bypassing the existing caps or replacing with larger ones) as the phase response of the amp is compromised significantly above the -3db frequency. The normal rule of thumb would be to set the coupling caps to have a -3db point of 1/10 the lowest frequency you're aiming to reproduce (so 2Hz if you want clean 20Hz playback).
> 
> Update: all works fine with iPad Pro source and bypassed coupling caps. I'm measuring 0.5mV and 0.6mV on the NX1s outputs. Bass definitely bigger and tighter (not over the top, just less softened).



Thanks mate. Just did it and enjoying an upgraded nx1s.


----------



## sharpi31

Good work, glad I could help mate. Do you notice a difference? Keen for someone to compare a modded NX1S with an NX3....


----------



## skajohyros

Bass has definitely improved. Don't have a nx3 to compare but I am working on a starving student tube amp.


----------



## RyanM

I received the Topping NX1s a few days ago, and I’ve been trying it out with various IEM’s and earbuds. I’m not a headphone guy so I can’t speak to that. I will say that it seems to pair very well with earphones that are a tad brighter, for example the shows the Shozy Hibiki sounds pretty amazing with it. However I don’t necessarily find that the Zen 2 synergizes quite as well. The Zen sounds much much better with the Topping NX2. With this in mind, the NX2 is cooler sounding and the NX1s is pretty warm IMHO. I’m using an iPod Classic and iphone SE as sources here. Regardless, both these little amps represent incredible value at around 35-40 USD - wow. The bass boost and gain settings are a nice plus for the NX1s, but if you’re looking to pair with a set of warm IEM’, you may prefer the NX2. Cheers.


----------



## bsoplinger

I've been playing with this for driving my Fostex TH-X00 purpleheart instead of the Xduoo XD-05. I saw reference to uncoupling the capacitors. Found the explanation here. Sounds completely reversible as long as I just bridge the capacitor legs but don't actually cut them. Am I correct?


----------



## skajohyros

bsoplinger said:


> I've been playing with this for driving my Fostex TH-X00 purpleheart instead of the Xduoo XD-05. I saw reference to uncoupling the capacitors. Found the explanation here. Sounds completely reversible as long as I just bridge the capacitor legs but don't actually cut them. Am I correct?


Yes.


----------



## bsoplinger

skajohyros said:


> Yes.


I finally got a chance to pull out the soldering iron and bridge the capacitors. Wow, much better low end than before.


----------



## skajohyros

Yes it's quite noticeable. Now we've got a decent amp on the cheap. I'm enjoying my zs5v1 and Dt 990 250 ohm with nx1s goodness. Hope you are doing the same.




bsoplinger said:


> I finally got a chance to pull out the soldering iron and bridge the capacitors. Wow, much better low end than before.


----------



## bsoplinger (Nov 2, 2017)

skajohyros said:


> Yes it's quite noticeable. Now we've got a decent amp on the cheap. I'm enjoying my zs5v1 and Dt 990 250 ohm with nx1s goodness. Hope you are doing the same.


ZS6, thinksound ON2 and rain3, Fostex TH-X00, NuForce Primo 8, Xiaomi Hybrid Pro HD, SoundMAGIC E10 and PL50, Mee Pinnacle PX, Brainwavz B150, Senzer, Marshall Mode, TFZ Exclusive 5 among others. Been trying to find both headphones and IEMs I like and a set of cheap IEMs for portable use.


----------



## bsoplinger

sharpi31 said:


> … I received my NX1s today. Looking at Toppings frequency response graph the bass is >2db down at 20Hz. Sure enough this appears to be largely due to undersized coupling caps between the volume pot and gain stage (1uF into 9.4Khz resulting in a -3db point of 16.9Hz). The good news is that there is no DC bias on the coupling caps, so it should be possible to bypass them (rather than find some way to replace them with larger capacity caps within the small amplifier case). I measured less than 1mV DC offset on the outputs with the caps in place - I'll short out th coupling caps and remeasure, to ensure the level doesn't become problematic.
> 
> It's worth addressing this issue (by bypassing the existing caps or replacing with larger ones) as the phase response of the amp is compromised significantly above the -3db frequency. The normal rule of thumb would be to set the coupling caps to have a -3db point of 1/10 the lowest frequency you're aiming to reproduce (so 2Hz if you want clean 20Hz playback).
> 
> Update: all works fine with iPad Pro source and bypassed coupling caps. I'm measuring 0.5mV and 0.6mV on the NX1s outputs. Bass definitely bigger and tighter (not over the top, just less softened).


Any idea if the NX2S has the same issue and has a similar fix?


----------



## sharpi31

bsoplinger said:


> Any idea if the NX2S has the same issue and has a similar fix?



The NX2s datasheet shows that the response is flat to 20Hz, so there doesn't appear to be an issue to address. 

It's possible that Topping went with undersized coupling caps in the NX1s due to lack of space. I wonder if they were also happy for the more expensive units to have better bass


----------



## jmwreck

My NX1s just arrived, I will try the mod later.


----------



## VShaft

Hi all, I'd like to bother you for a bit of advice.
*
The short story: I'm looking for an amp or DAC or DAC/amp for office use. Budget 40$*.

*The longer story:* As it happens, I have the luck to be able to listen to music in the office, for the most part uninterrupted, and well, it's actually where I do most of my listening. The sound on the office PC is somewhat... anemic. It is fine generally, of course, but recently I've tried using the FiiO A1 portable amp with the desktop, and even this little basic guy gave a nice _oomph_ to the music, which I liked (especially with the bass boost option on). I'd actually be happy with, too, but I also use it with my smartphone and portable player, so I'd want to have something stationary just for office use. I was thinking of another A1, but decided to explore the options in a similar price range.

I've been looking at budget amps, DACs and DAC/amps and I've sort of narrowed it down to the following:

Topping NX1s ($40) - amp
FiiO K1 ($40) - DAC
Sabaj DA1 ($30) - DAC/amp
Sabaj PHA1 ($30) - amp

Now, loudness is not really a problem, so I'd probably be better of with a DAC. On the other hand, a nice amp is probably a wiser choice than a mediocre DAC, and considering the prices these DACs can't possibly be some wonder devices (but I'm guessing they're still better than the default built-in components of the PC). The FiiO A1, as I've said, gives off a satisfying sound. So I was thinking maybe get the NX1s and use it instead of the A1 with the smartphone/DAP, and transfer the A1 to the office and "promote" it to a desktop amp?

But the thing is, I've not heard any of these devices (especially the Sabajs), so I'd like to have some input from you guys. What would be your choice?

Another thing: at the office we use Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I presume it doesn't matter for the amps, but the DAC would have to be compatible with Linux. Can anyone confirm that these devices I singled out would work? As for earphones, I use mainly the TY Hi-Z 32ohm, and sometime switch between some various KZ IEMs: ATE-S, ZSE, ZS3.


----------



## photosonic (Dec 18, 2017)

VShaft said:


> Hi all, I'd like to bother you for a bit of advice.
> *
> The short story: I'm looking for an amp or DAC or DAC/amp for office use. Budget 40$*.


https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-sap-ii-headphone-amp


----------



## VShaft

photosonic said:


> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/smsl-sap-ii-headphone-amp



Thanks, but I'm outside of US. With Massdrop, I'll pay shipping + import fees + customs and in the end I'll end up paying double the price that is listed on the site.


----------



## photosonic (Dec 18, 2017)

VShaft said:


> Thanks, but I'm outside of US. With Massdrop, I'll pay shipping + import fees + customs and in the end I'll end up paying double the price that is listed on the site.


$68 on Amazon or around $60 on eBay. It's a really powerful and clean sounding amp. You could use it with your desktop and then continue using your FiiO A1 with your phone.

I have the Topping NX1s. It's a great amp if you do the coupling bypass mod listed a few pages back on this thread.


----------



## marbert

sharpi31 said:


> I received my NX1s today. Looking at Toppings frequency response graph the bass is >2db down at 20Hz. Sure enough this appears to be largely due to undersized coupling caps between the volume pot and gain stage (1uF into 9.4Khz resulting in a -3db point of 16.9Hz). The good news is that there is no DC bias on the coupling caps, so it should be possible to bypass them (rather than find some way to replace them with larger capacity caps within the small amplifier case). I measured less than 1mV DC offset on the outputs with the caps in place - I'll short out th coupling caps and remeasure, to ensure the level doesn't become problematic.
> 
> It's worth addressing this issue (by bypassing the existing caps or replacing with larger ones) as the phase response of the amp is compromised significantly above the -3db frequency. The normal rule of thumb would be to set the coupling caps to have a -3db point of 1/10 the lowest frequency you're aiming to reproduce (so 2Hz if you want clean 20Hz playback).
> 
> Update: all works fine with iPad Pro source and bypassed coupling caps. I'm measuring 0.5mV and 0.6mV on the NX1s outputs. Bass definitely bigger and tighter (not over the top, just less softened).


Hello, sharpi31.

Since I'm not very knowledgeable in electronics, could you do a step-by-step instruction on your Topping NX1s modification?

Mark with arrows on the photo, what exactly needs to be changed?

Thank you.


----------



## bsoplinger (Dec 21, 2017)

marbert said:


> Hello, sharpi31.
> 
> Since I'm not very knowledgeable in electronics, could you do a step-by-step instruction on your Topping NX1s modification?
> 
> ...


See the two large blue blocks at the top middle of the board in that picture? Labeled C34 & C33.  Just solder a wire from the bottom metal leg / lead to the upper. One wire for each. Two wires total.

If you follow the battery cable from the battery to the plug on the board, you'll see that it runs between the capacitors (big blue blocks) and the battery (biggest blue thing). You can nudge it out from between the capacitors and battery to make sure that you don't melt it while soldering the jumpers then put it back when you're done. Not necessary, I didn't, but since you sound a bit unsure its a simple enough precaution to make.


----------



## Mboom

Would the nx1s work with a phone using googles $9 USB C adapter ?


----------



## bsoplinger

Mboom said:


> Would the nx1s work with a phone using googles $9 USB C adapter ?


You're trying to hook up a phone without a headphone jack to the NX1s I assume? Then yes you should be able to use any type-c to headphone jack adapter not just the semi expensive Google one. 

Personally I'd suggest getting the NX2s and bypassing the phone's DAC completely by using an OTG type-c to micro usb cable but that's a more expensive solution, especially if you have a NX1s in hand.


----------



## Mboom

bsoplinger said:


> You're trying to hook up a phone without a headphone jack to the NX1s I assume? Then yes you should be able to use any type-c to headphone jack adapter not just the semi expensive Google one.
> 
> Personally I'd suggest getting the NX2s and bypassing the phone's DAC completely by using an OTG type-c to micro usb cable but that's a more expensive solution, especially if you have a NX1s in hand.



I just got a lg g5 and have a nx1s already on order, was gonna use it for a 5th gen ipod but it broke. So i was thinking of using it with the phone. Id still have to order the adapter too.


----------



## EISENbricher

No idea if anyone reads this thread soon, but I face an issue with my NX1, it picks up weird hissing and distortions if my cell phone is nearby. I know a the mobile phone signals could interfere but given the metal shell of NX1 the extent could have been low. But it buzzes badly. Any idea?


----------



## EmPathWalker

EISENbricher said:


> No idea if anyone reads this thread soon, but I face an issue with my NX1, it picks up weird hissing and distortions if my cell phone is nearby. I know a the mobile phone signals could interfere but given the metal shell of NX1 the extent could have been low. But it buzzes badly. Any idea?




I don't use a phone for audio at all but I know there has been quite a lot of posts in this thread about the NX1 picking of phone noise. It's not just yours, it's the deal with this thing.


----------



## marbert (Mar 8, 2018)

EISENbricher said:


> No idea if anyone reads this thread soon, but I face an issue with my NX1, it picks up weird hissing and distortions if my cell phone is nearby. I know a the mobile phone signals could interfere but given the metal shell of NX1 the extent could have been low. But it buzzes badly. Any idea?


Try with another cable, I had extraneous sounds from the smartphone, if it was nearby. I replaced the Topping cable and the extraneous sounds went away.

P.S. I bought Fiio L16, but you can try any other, the main thing is that it should be better than the Topping cable.


----------



## bsoplinger

EISENbricher said:


> No idea if anyone reads this thread soon, but I face an issue with my NX1, it picks up weird hissing and distortions if my cell phone is nearby. I know a the mobile phone signals could interfere but given the metal shell of NX1 the extent could have been low. But it buzzes badly. Any idea?


As others have said, its been commented on quite a bit here that it suffers from EM interference. The newer NX1s does not.


----------



## Podster (Mar 8, 2018)

EISENbricher said:


> No idea if anyone reads this thread soon, but I face an issue with my NX1, it picks up weird hissing and distortions if my cell phone is nearby. I know a the mobile phone signals could interfere but given the metal shell of NX1 the extent could have been low. But it buzzes badly. Any idea?



Sorry @EISENbricher , that was the only drawback of the original NX1. Problem corrected in the latter models 2,3,5 and NX1s. I just got a 1s a few months ago and love it strapped to my C3. But the NX2 is my favorite especially it's form factor

Paired to my FiiO X3ii






Not to mention it looks like Topping is really stepping up their game with the new NX4 DSD DAC/AMP

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/toppin...ontent=1520494165562.089619833067345441173093


----------



## EISENbricher

Oh... I think it can't be helped then. I'm not using NX1 with my phone now as previously, but using it with Xduoo player. However the NX1 grabs that interference even from ~1m distance between phone and itself.

I guess I should just be ensuring more distance then. PS: I'm already using better AUX cable, not the Topping provided one.


----------



## Podster

EISENbricher said:


> Oh... I think it can't be helped then. I'm not using NX1 with my phone now as previously, but using it with Xduoo player. However the NX1 grabs that interference even from ~1m distance between phone and itself.
> 
> I guess I should just be ensuring more distance then. PS: I'm already using better AUX cable, not the Topping provided one.



It's inherent to the build and chassis of that amp, I tried better ic's myself to no avail I still have an original 1 but does not see much use these days


----------



## EISENbricher

Podster said:


> It's inherent to the build and chassis of that amp, I tried better ic's myself to no avail I still have an original 1 but does not see much use these days


I'll check if I can come up with some hack


----------



## lucasbrea

I'm sorry guy for the stupid question, do I need to turn on the amp to charge the battery, thanks


----------



## CapnCook

lucasbrea said:


> I'm sorry guy for the stupid question, do I need to turn on the amp to charge the battery, thanks


Nx1a owner...no....charges via 2amp no matter what...even in use!


----------



## lucasbrea

CapnCook said:


> Nx1a owner...no....charges via 2amp no matter what...even in use!


OK thanks I realize of that after posting the question


----------



## vizta

sharpi31 said:


> I should mention that this does leave your amp and headphones exposed to the risk of DC on the source input connection. With the caps in place no DC gets to the NX1s gain stage, so a DC offset from the source wouldn't be amplified and fed to headphones (possibly damaging them).



could you explain this a little more, like example of what i should not put in the source input?


----------



## djmuzi

Haven't used my Topping NX1 for maybe 1 year and now the battery is dead...
Can the battery be replaced and when yes whith which kind of battery?
Comon, I have several Nokia phones from the beginning of the last decade which are still working, the oldest working one is from 2001 with original battery!!
Very sad ...


----------



## tnelmo (Apr 26, 2018)

NX1 - 0.15 Ohm output impedance
NX1s - 3.5 Ohm output impedance

I cannot find similar measurement for the NX1a - does anyone know?  Does anyone that has one have the equipment to test it?

EDIT:  <0.02 Ohm output impedance for the NX1a - per this measurement by @hakuzen :

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/the...utorial-in-post-2.800208/page-6#post-12994430  (about half way down the page)

*Topping NX1a*

Unloaded and loaded with Pai Audio MR3.

Low gain:                                                                                          High gain (note the bass roll-off in both unloaded and loaded!):



 

 

(used Zishan DSD as source)

Measures (@ 1KHz, 0dBFS), using DMM:
Output impedance: <0.02Ω (measured at low gain).
Max. output unloaded (and clipping): high gain, 4.09Vrms; low gain, 3.26Vrms; (both, amplifying a 1.87Vrms signal)
Max. output at 64Ω (no clipping, low distortion): 2Vrms (in both low and high gain).

Hiss (while not playing music):
In low gain, the hiss is maximum (and clearly noticeable) at minimum volume, and goes lower when raising the volume (it is low at 3/4 volume, and it disappears at maximum volume).
In high gain, you get maximum hiss at minimum and maximum volume, less hiss at medium (12h) volume.

I'd use this device in low gain mode, to avoid the bass roll-off, because there is insignificant difference in undistorted output power between them.

Edit: deeper measures, found a big difference response between high and low gain.


----------



## tansand (May 14, 2018)

Just wanted to report, I got an NX1s with the intention of shorting the input caps, but really I'm fine with the bass as it is. I seems to be more transparent than the NX1, with better seperation in the bass and mids, and the bass is 'groovier'. Bangin'?  I'm using it with a colorfly C3 and soundmagic e50. Recommended.


----------



## tansand (May 15, 2018)

Ok, curiousity got the better of me so I did the mod. It sounds fantastic. Thanks sharpi31!


----------



## handwander

Anyone have experience with the NX2S as well? Is it worth twice the price over the 1S?


----------



## tansand

Yeah, I liked it better stock so I removed the wires shorting the caps.


----------



## nofacemonster

I am planing on buying a topping NX1s. I have cheapo headphones like KZ ZS5, ZS1, VE MONK PLUS, ATH-S600 etc. I just want to know one thing before buying, does it kill bass audibly? if not i will buy it otherwise i will strike it as a big "NO NO NO"


----------



## Podster

I find it to be very transparent as far as the signal coming thru it and it's much more refined than the original 1!


----------



## skajohyros

There's also a mod to improve the bass. Search thread.


----------



## nofacemonster

skajohyros said:


> There's also a mod to improve the bass. Search thread.


I saw that but I don't think I have neither knowledge not equipment to do it.


----------



## Podster

skajohyros said:


> There's also a mod to improve the bass. Search thread.



You mean outside of the bass boost already on the 1s?


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> You mean outside of the bass boost already on the 1s?



I'm going to assume they're referring to the mod where you bypass the caps?

BTW, your glamour-shots are outstanding. What Noble you rocking?


----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> I'm going to assume they're referring to the mod where you bypass the caps?
> 
> BTW, your glamour-shots are outstanding. What Noble you rocking?



THX Mr. T
Like the my AK Jr. the cheapest (MassDrop Super Jr.)! MassDrop Noble X's, both sound pretty good but I'm not overly keen on the AK's UI or the flimsy cable on the Noble but I guess buying entry level one can expect these things


----------



## skajohyros

Podster said:


> You mean outside of the bass boost already on the 1s?


I use high gain but not bass boost, I find it too boomy.
The mod requires soldering but is fairly easy to do. The difference is minimal but noticeable. Plus I like tinkering.


----------



## Podster

skajohyros said:


> I use high gain but not bass boost, I find it too boomy.
> The mod requires soldering but is fairly easy to do. The difference is minimal but noticeable. Plus I like tinkering.



Well I just have the bass boost switched on for this photo, I never run it because (at least in my opinion) it throws most recorded bass off and it sound unnatural I have heard of the soldering mod but with my jumbo hands I never attempt delicate procedures


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Well I just have the bass boost switched on for this photo, I never run it because (at least in my opinion) it throws most recorded bass off and it sound unnatural I have heard of the soldering mod but with my jumbo hands I never attempt delicate procedures





skajohyros said:


> I use high gain but not bass boost, I find it too boomy.
> The mod requires soldering but is fairly easy to do. The difference is minimal but noticeable. Plus I like tinkering.



Hey, I was gonna ask about the quality of the boost. One thing the original NX1 has never left me wanting is bass boost. Not to say it's a bassy amp by any means…


----------



## Podster

Mr Trev said:


> Hey, I was gonna ask about the quality of the boost. One thing the original NX1 has never left me wanting is bass boost. Not to say it's a bassy amp by any means…



Bass Boost is Boomy and Muddled on the 1s, I personally think the normal bass setting on the 1s is just like my 1. I still have both and both are in excellent working condition. 1 still suffers from RF interference but you get it out in the woods and it's as quite as a mouse


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Bass Boost is Boomy and Muddled on the 1s, I personally think the normal bass setting on the 1s is just like my 1. I still have both and both are in excellent working condition. 1 still suffers from RF interference but you get it out in the woods and it's as quite as a mouse



The e12a does boost right. IIRC it only boosts the subbass range as opposed to the midbass

Only ever hooked my NX1 to a phone once… once (completely forgot about the interference issues). Never had any problems stacking it with any of my DAPs though. Even using it at home with wifi devices nearby it is quiet (never actually tried setting it on top of my laptop - maybe that'd be a different result).
It's been a while since I've used it. Gonna have to dig it out and give it some ear time now. Thanks guys!


----------



## Podster

Yea Mr. T the tube lights in my office effect mine, maybe even my WRLS keyboard and mouse! I do know it's noisy when I try and use it in there but now problems with either my NX2 or 1s.


----------



## Mr Trev

Podster said:


> Yea Mr. T the tube lights in my office effect mine, maybe even my WRLS keyboard and mouse! I do know it's noisy when I try and use it in there but now problems with either my NX2 or 1s.


Yikes! I guess "Bring Your Tube Amp to Work Day" isn't an option either.

Topping must have made some revisions to the PCB/components somewhere along the line to deal with the noise. I've never had anywhere close to the issues you have.


----------



## Podster

Not so sure, my (Desltop) Jolida FX-10 is in the background of almost every picture I post in hear and it does not pick up interference like my NX1!


----------



## Indrajit

I have a Fiio X5iii and Sennheiser hd 598. I am stuck between two options. It is either the Fiio E12A or the Toppin NX1S. Which of the amps has better sound quality with the X5iii's line out? Can anybody share any insight on this? Only sound quality matters.


----------



## Mr Trev

Indrajit said:


> I have a Fiio X5iii and Sennheiser hd 598. I am stuck between two options. It is either the Fiio E12A or the Toppin NX1S. Which of the amps has better sound quality with the X5iii's line out? Can anybody share any insight on this? Only sound quality matters.



I have the NX1 (no S), but I have to say prefer the sound of my e12a to it. The NX1 isn't bad by any means, but the e12a does have a smoother more refined sound - thanks to the Muses02 opamps (the NX1 does have a bigger soundstage though). From the bits I've read I'll say the e12a also has a better bass boost too.
To add a non-sq point, the battery on the NX1 lasts forever!


----------



## Indrajit

Mr Trev said:


> I have the NX1 (no S), but I have to say prefer the sound of my e12a to it. The NX1 isn't bad by any means, but the e12a does have a smoother more refined sound - thanks to the Muses02 opamps (the NX1 does have a bigger soundstage though). From the bits I've read I'll say the e12a also has a better bass boost too.
> To add a non-sq point, the battery on the NX1 lasts forever!



So is the E12A smoother or more neutral than the NX? I mean to say I prefer neutral more detail-oriented with X5iii so which has got more details?


----------



## Mr Trev

Indrajit said:


> So is the E12A smoother or more neutral than the NX? I mean to say I prefer neutral more detail-oriented with X5iii so which has got more details?



I dunno, maybe since I find the NX1 to be on the brighter side of neutral (slightly), you could say that's more detailed. Really, I'd call it a toss up tho. I also can't say if either will be an improvement over the amp in the X5iii in the first place. Never heard one myself.
There's also the Fiio A5 or one of the newer Topping amps to consider if you got the budget (haven't heard any of those either)


----------



## tansand

Detail from NX1s is very good, better than the NX1. The highs go up to 100khz instead of 20khz and you can tell. I've never heard the e12..


----------



## Theri0n

I am considering the subject for some volume bust when playing from LG G6 and ASUS Xonar D1 to Beyerdynamic DT990 Edition 250ohms. Is it good enough for the purpose?


----------



## skajohyros

Theri0n said:


> I am considering the subject for some volume bust when playing from LG G6 and ASUS Xonar D1 to Beyerdynamic DT990 Edition 250ohms. Is it good enough for the purpose?


 I don't know about your set up. It's a great little amp with my xduuo X3 and dt990 at 50-65 % volume.


----------



## Theri0n

skajohyros said:


> I don't know about your set up.



Thank you very much for an answer.

My setup is:

LG G6 QuadDAC / ASUS Xonar D1 / Opus#1 to Beyerdynamic DT990 Edition

The loudest is Opus#1. But there are some tracks I want to listen louder in multibit. So I am looking for portable amplifier w/o DAC


----------



## Mij-Van

skajohyros said:


> I don't know about your set up. It's a great little amp with my xduuo X3 and dt990 at 50-65 % volume.


Is there any sonic difference adding NX1 to the xduoo x3, or is it more about the power?


----------



## skajohyros

Mij-Van said:


> Is there any sonic difference adding NX1 to the xduoo x3, or is it more about the power?


My ears are not the best but I believe the bass is cleaner and mids are raised a little, not sure about the highs. I prefer it to the X3 amp. Using line out.


----------



## dogears

ordered/subscribed


----------



## dogears

this thing is solid and cute!
break-in time...


----------



## tansand

50 hours, and then another chunk at 200 hours..


----------



## dogears

Already did the mod (bypass the bypass caps lol). Indeed the bass is way better than before.
And I am amazed how this little amp can drive the HD800.
Highly recommended.
Did I mention how cute it is?


----------



## Mboom

When using my nx1s, I feel like there's channel imbalance favoring the left side. Its enough that I have to stop listing to music for awhile. Using 64 ohm VE Monk Plus, the volume needs to be raised at a volume too loud for my listening levels. Less than a quarter turn of the volume knob. That's where there's channel imbalance still.


----------



## tansand

Just want to make sure you're using it on low gain, you will get the most travel out of the volume knob that way. It's fairly common to have channel imbalance when the knob is that far down, unfortunately, mine are pretty much the same. The other solution is to turn down the volume of the source going into the amp, the NX1s on low gain is 0db gain.


----------



## Podster

Well speak of the Devil I just so happen to be enjoying my old NX1 today 




 

@Mboom , sorry to hear about your NX1s. I've never had any issues with my 1s


----------



## tansand (Apr 18, 2019)

It's just a problem with their set up, there's too much signal going into the NX1s, or it's set to high gain, so they can't use the pot further up where it's balanced in both channels. I generally expect the lowest part of a volume control to be unbalanced unless the pots are hand tested and selected individually, which I doubt Topping does for this little amp.


----------



## Podster

tansand said:


> It's just a problem with their set up, there's too much signal going into the NX1s, or it's set to high gain, so they can't use the pot further up where it's balanced in both channels. I generally expect the lowest part of a volume control to be unbalanced unless the pots are hand tested and selected individually, which I doubt Topping does for this little amp.



I've also been chastised for using my NX1s with my C3 saying they are a bad impedance match but I love this setup and have ZERO issues with it, been in it again all morning and Peter's Humdrum off Plays Live never sounded better


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

My nx1s is sitting in the mail box,

The bass roll off is something I noticed on the charts. I didn't realize it would actually be so strong.

Anyone look into actually swapping out the caps? I see most people say "meh, just bypass it" or "The caps would probably be too large". I'd love to see some one try. Im handy with a soldering iron, but I don't know enough of the intricacies of finding the correct caps.


----------



## Podster

SeEnCreaTive said:


> My nx1s is sitting in the mail box,
> 
> The bass roll off is something I noticed on the charts. I didn't realize it would actually be so strong.
> 
> Anyone look into actually swapping out the caps? I see most people say "meh, just bypass it" or "The caps would probably be too large". I'd love to see some one try. I'm handy with a soldering iron, but I don't know enough of the intricacies of finding the correct caps.



So it's in the mailbox, does this mean you've not actually listened to it yet? Now maybe you have bat ears but for me I don't get a lot of roll off in the sub region and once again never judge an iem by someone's graphs because they can be misleading and what the graph says compared to what one hears can really vary. Just my $.02 on it but I do like you idea of a handy caps swapper giving it a try just to see


----------



## SeEnCreaTive (Aug 7, 2019)

Podster said:


> So it's in the mailbox, does this mean you've not actually listened to it yet? Now maybe you have bat ears but for me I don't get a lot of roll off in the sub region and once again never judge an iem by someone's graphs because they can be misleading and what the graph says compared to what one hears can really vary. Just my $.02 on it but I do like you idea of a handy caps swapper giving it a try just to see




After playing with it, it seems alright. I tend to listen to my cans at low volumes so bass gets lost anyways, which is why I was worried about roll off

2 things
25% or less volume gives a big channel imbalance, (pretty normal on lower end amps from my experience)

And I actually use low gain for my Ethers CX. Unless I turn my Bluetooth down. The bass roll off is noticable, but on very very few tracks while on high gain. A frequency sweep best I can start noticing is around 45 hertz. Realistically you will very rarely run into that day to day


One thing I sure as heck notice is how awful the DAC is on this cheap Bluetooth dongle (I have a btr1k coming)



Bbuuuuuuuuuuuuttttt I still like to tinker heh


----------



## djmuzi

My NX1 was probably a year or so inside the shelf and now it seems that the battery has died 
Any suggestions for replacement or throwing it in the bin?


----------



## tansand (Aug 12, 2019)

SeEnCreaTive said:


> After playing with it, it seems alright. I tend to listen to my cans at low volumes so bass gets lost anyways, which is why I was worried about roll off
> 
> 2 things
> 25% or less volume gives a big channel imbalance, (pretty normal on lower end amps from my experience)
> ...



This is what I used - WIMA MKS2B041501E00KSSD  from mouser.com (can't get a link to work) Much more extended highs than stock, counterintuitively seems like less bass than the stock blue ones, those have more but looser bass. 

No complaints, but a better mod is to remove the switches and hard wire them to flat and 0db gain. Better soundstage placement and detail. You should to insulate the end of the board from the case with very thin plastic. Don't lose the little frosted pieces for the leds. Clip the switches off with a very fine pointed little cutter after removing the battery from the board, is easiest, it's double stick taped on.


----------



## tansand

djmuzi said:


> My NX1 was probably a year or so inside the shelf and now it seems that the battery has died
> Any suggestions for replacement or throwing it in the bin?



Anyplace that can fix cell phones should be able to replace it for you. Don't throw it away, if the price of repair is too high give it to them, or someone else!


----------



## SeEnCreaTive (Aug 13, 2019)

tansand said:


> This is what I used - WIMA MKS2B041501E00KSSD  from mouser.com (can't get a link to work) Much more extended highs than stock, counterintuitively seems like less bass than the stock blue ones, those have more but looser bass.
> 
> No complaints, but a better mod is to remove the switches and hard wire them to flat and 0db gain. Better soundstage placement and detail. You should to insulate the end of the board from the case with very thin plastic. Don't lose the little frosted pieces for the leds. Clip the switches off with a very fine pointed little cutter after removing the battery from the board, is easiest, it's double stick taped on.




I wonder if putting small caps on, but then turning on bass boost could work to flatten the response.....

Are the switches that lossy? That's crazy.

I wonder if a fancier pot would do anything


----------



## tansand (Aug 14, 2019)

The pot is nice, it's a rather impressive looking 10k alps, and I don't think anything else would fit..The wimas are bigger 1.5uf vs 1uf for the stock ones, but they're the same physical size. If you wanted more bass, probably the best solution is to short them with wires like a few posts ago if you don't need the DC blocking. I have no problems with the amount of bass myself. The switches are decent, nickel over brass, no steel, but they're in the feedback loop which means the sound goes through the contacts millions of times (or whatever). I think the best sound I get out of the NX1s is both the wimas and the switch mod, but I need to have the dc blocking so I can't replace the caps with wires.


----------



## Nsalman

Just received my nx1s. Been lurking in this thread. Thank you for the inputs. Seemed to work fine with my oldie senn m1. Source is just a redmi note 6 pro. Thanks again.


----------



## VDRIVN (Oct 21, 2019)

Just got the NX1A second hand on the classifieds for $20.
After giving it a thorough cleaning (inside and out) I gave it a quick listen and it sounded flat and kind of tinny to my ears. First setup was Flac on the Onkyo android player on the galaxy s10+ connected via USB to THE FiiO Q1MKII acting as a DAC, then line out to the NX1A, on the Fiio F9 IEMs.
















After reading the thread I decided to do the capacitor mod but for the life of me couldn't find a small piece of solid copper wire at a quick glance, so I decided to just use solder to connect the pins.










Yeah, I know I did a sloppy solder job but I didn't have any patience on this :-D

I'm now listening on the following setup: iPod classic Gen. 5.5, rockbox, FLAC, The NX1A connected via 3.5mm. Headphones: Sony MDR1A.
I don't know if it's placebo or a combination of the already warm sounding Wolfson-laden iPod 5.5gen and the MDR1As, but I feel the sound is so warm and rich, akin to the signature sound of tube amps. I've bumped the trebble +2db in rockbox and the sound is just perfect!










This listening session has went way beyond the allotted time, I'm enjoying this sound so much! It's so rich and warm, it's like the headphones are pouring warm caramel into my ears. I'm loving it!!

PS. I keep the NX1A on low gain even on the MDR1As, which the Q1MKII struggles a bit to drive properly.


----------



## smy1 (Dec 4, 2019)

does anybody know what size screw are those small sets on the back are? lost one, so i am looking for one and what type of replacement charger do i need for the topping nx1?


----------



## SeEnCreaTive (Dec 15, 2019)

@tansand

I see you used 50v is there a specific voltage they have to be? I know nothing of caps heh

Edit: Some research is showing voltage rating is literally just that, the maximum voltage the cap can handle. But it will only supply what it is charged to

I'm guessing film would be best?
And it looks like the nx2s uses 1.5, and the nx3s uses 2.2uf


----------



## xeizo

I never found much use for my Topping NX1, it doesn't do much for higher impedance cans imho.

It all changed when I bought the Sony MDR-1AM2 cans, they are only 16 Ohms and are a challenge to drive with a straight curve for most headphone outs. Putting the Topping NX1 in between, as a buffer if you like, on low gain makes a massive difference on all my headphone outs. It has a fantastic synergy with the MDR-1AM2, very clean in all registers and a large soundstage.

Only real weakness is the RF sensitivity for 4G if using close to a phone, it should be possible to shield in some way. Amazing, it took only five years until I found a use for it


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

Whelp running my ether CX straight from my BTR1k sounds a million times better. Night and day

My only guess is those caps. 

What is are the risks of no DC blocking?


----------



## Podster

Nsalman said:


> Just received my nx1s. Been lurking in this thread. Thank you for the inputs. Seemed to work fine with my oldie senn m1. Source is just a redmi note 6 pro. Thanks again.



The NX1s is a killer amp, a true upgrade to the original NX1 which I also have as well as the sweet NX2, congrats











IMHO Topping amps are very hard to beat for the price


----------



## Manuelseth34

Ive been using the nx1s with my shanling m0 and my tinhifi t2s everyday since i received the amp. I havent modded it yet cause most music i listen to the megabass to me is boosting the right frequencies to give drums lil extra punch and bring out the bass guitar and give balls to the rythmn guitar


----------



## Manuelseth34

My setup for now


----------



## willyboyaudio

Hey Folks, I got the itch and almost bought some new caps to mod my NX1S. Before I jump on the purchase, I figured, why not do some measurements if DC offset is really an issue with my players. In short, it’s not. With iPhone line out adapter, iPad Pro, HP ProBook, MacBook Pro, DC offset is only ranging from 9-15mV. I decided to just bypass the caps. DC offset is still within the safe range. No worries here.

Do I notice any different from that 2.5dB roll off at 20Hz? Not with my earbuds, but maybe with my headphones. Or if I use it as a buffer in my speakers system. However this gives me a peace of mind. I know (supposedly) my NX1S is not cutting any frequency, and I’m free from phase distortion. 

Since I see this is frequently asked, I attach a photo showing the two links to bypass the input caps. Please see where the two lines point at.

If there’s any correction please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## willyboyaudio (Jun 4, 2020)

Would somebody kindly advise how to remove the bass and gain switch? 
I’m quite positive I don’t need the bass boost. If removing the switch gives me a cleaner signal path, I’m all for it. Thanks.


----------



## tansand (Jun 4, 2020)

"I put the link wires in the former holes of the switch for the first two NX1s, but I just linked across the pads for the last one. The switches are hard (for me) to get out, I pried the top metal cover off of them and went to town. [the easiest thing to do is leave the pins in the holes, you could just dismantle the tops of the switches so they don't make any contacts, and leave the switch bodies on the board and jumper the other side if I remember right. You'll need a very small fine pointed wire cutter to clip the pins to get the switch bodies off] I originally thought I might just link with the switches still there, but then it could have had both positions engaged at the same time  . The edge of the board smashes right up to the endcap so you have to be careful solder doesn't stick off the edge, and I glued clear plastic sheet (I had some really thin polycarbonate, Polyester should work fine..) in the space where the switches were to insulate it, and close the hole. Watch out the little frosted silicone pieces for the indicator leds don't fall out and get lost. I just took them out after I got the thing apart, and put them aside. Just poked them out with a pin.

This is a good mod, but it's a bit messy, the switches are awkward to get out and the board is delicate. Sound is smoother. 

The plastic and glue has to be really thin though, as the board is designed to be held solid between the two endcaps.."


----------



## tansand

Here is a thing a friend here said:

"By the way, I noticed that bass switch is actually grounded on off position, so all four pins are actually connected with each other. Gain switch on the other hand is on air when on high position, but low position it connects something. It's now of course fixed to flat setting and low gain, but if I want someday switch it to high gain for some reason, all I have to do is remove the jumpers (if I looked it correctly)."

We just did both switches so they were set to 0db (low) gain, and flat no boost..


----------



## tansand

I'm still using these and they sound great btw!


----------



## willyboyaudio

Thanks tansand. I need to digest that first though  the more important note is: is the sound improvement worth the trouble?
Do you have some photos by any chance? Thanks again.


----------



## tansand

I think with my equipment it was 100% worth the trouble, but I can't say the same will be true for you. I have 4 NX1s's and I did the rest directly after the first. The question is though why would you ever use the boost or high gain?


----------



## willyboyaudio (Jun 9, 2020)

Hi tansand, thanks for your tutorial. I'm trying to figure out a way to do it.
In the meantime, I acquired another one, to compare the bypass-ed unit with the stock unit. The sound IS improved after the mod. After a brief comparison, a friend bought the modded one, no biggie, I can still redo it on the second unit.


----------



## willyboyaudio (Jun 12, 2020)

Okay Project Switch Removal is done.

At first I wanted to remove the switch altogether. Desoldering 12 pins on a double layer PCB is no fun! I managed to 4 pins cleaned up, but then I figured the risk is too big that I might ruin the pads etc. I decided to follow the above advice to remove the switch from the top side. Best advice ever. Thanks @tansand
Finally I covered the exposed holes with pieces cut from a 0.8mm guitar pick. Can’t be happier.


----------



## tansand

willyboyaudio said:


> Okay Project Switch Removal is done.
> 
> At first I wanted to remove the switch altogether. Desoldering 12 pins on a double layer PCB is no fun! I managed to 4 pins cleaned up, but then I figured the risk is too big that I might ruin the pads etc. I decided to follow the above advice to remove the switch from the top side. Best advice ever. Thanks @tansand
> Finally I covered the exposed holes with pieces cut from a 0.8mm guitar pick. Can’t be happier.



Glad I could help, happy listening!


----------



## myromeo

Sorry to revive a slumbering thread but I've just ordered an NX1s to pair with my NW-A105, KZ ZS10 Pro and WH-1000XM4's... Not needed at all but wanted, because 'reasons'... you all get it right? 

I just wanted to ask, are the mods discussed in this thread still valid? Is bypassing the input caps still deemed the best route or is fitting a larger cap proven yet? I'm expecting delivery in the next couple of days and plan to bypass the capacitors and switches. 

Cheers!


----------



## Plancu

myromeo said:


> Sorry to revive a slumbering thread but I've just ordered an NX1s to pair with my NW-A105, KZ ZS10 Pro and WH-1000XM4's... Not needed at all but wanted, because 'reasons'... you all get it right?
> 
> I just wanted to ask, are the mods discussed in this thread still valid? Is bypassing the input caps still deemed the best route or is fitting a larger cap proven yet? I'm expecting delivery in the next couple of days and plan to bypass the capacitors and switches.
> 
> Cheers!



HI myromeo

where did you manage to get your NX1?  Could you please post a link ? I can't seem to find it anywhere.

Thank you


----------



## myromeo

Plancu said:


> HI myromeo
> 
> where did you manage to get your NX1?  Could you please post a link ? I can't seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Thank you


I got mine from AliExpress, arrived in about 8 days.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKTnDGx


----------



## Plancu

myromeo said:


> I got mine from AliExpress, arrived in about 8 days.
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKTnDGx



Thank you very much. I'll put it to good use


----------



## Plancu

Another quick question here : is there any noise/distortion if NX1 is used while charging ?


----------



## myromeo

Plancu said:


> Another quick question here : is there any noise/distortion if NX1 is used while charging ?


I haven’t tried. The battery in this little gem seems to last forever. (By forever I mean a solid 40 hours plus)


----------



## Plancu

myromeo said:


> I haven’t tried. The battery in this little gem seems to last forever. (By forever I mean a solid 40 hours plus)



Thank you. I hope you remember this next time you charge it and perform a small test.


----------



## Plancu

Can anyone can confirm this article ?

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ing-nx1s-portable-headphone-amp-review.10557/

Is there a bass roll off like in the image below ?

https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...quency-response-audio-measurements-png.43752/


----------



## myromeo

Plancu said:


> Can anyone can confirm this article ?
> 
> https://www.audiosciencereview.com/...ing-nx1s-portable-headphone-amp-review.10557/
> 
> ...


There is bass roll off below 20hz but honestly it’s barely noticeable. If it bothers you there is a really simple mod you can do to eliminate the roll off by soldering a bypass wire across two capacitors on the amp. See this post here for a good photo showing where to connect. I’ve done this mod mainly because I feel the need to constantly tinker with things and I’m very happy with the sound. This mod is also discussed in detail in this thread, around pages 138 onwards. 
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/top...ifier-impressions-thread.696825/post-15655669


----------



## Plancu

myromeo said:


> There is bass roll off below 20hz but honestly it’s barely noticeable. If it bothers you there is a really simple mod you can do to eliminate the roll off by soldering a bypass wire across two capacitors on the amp. See this post here for a good photo showing where to connect. I’ve done this mod mainly because I feel the need to constantly tinker with things and I’m very happy with the sound. This mod is also discussed in detail in this thread, around pages 138 onwards.
> https://www.head-fi.org/threads/top...ifier-impressions-thread.696825/post-15655669


Thanks

TOPPING NX1 is back on my list 

I don't even think I hear 20Hz. I did a test once with a 20Hz sine and I couldn't hear it. Someone else could, so at least the equipment was working properly


----------



## jayfree

In case anyone stumbles on this thread, https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/505-MKS22.2-50-10 is a direct replacement capacitor with more capacitance.


----------



## myromeo (Feb 8, 2022)

jayfree said:


> In case anyone stumbles on this thread, https://www.mouser.com/ProductDetail/505-MKS22.2-50-10 is a direct replacement capacitor with more capacitance.



Have you confirmed they fit in the NX1S? Not a whole lot of space in there…. Data sheet shows they’re 5mm x 10mm x 7.2mm, I’ll open my amp tomorrow and compare to the stock caps. If I think they’ll fit I’ll order some and give them a go. No means of measuring difference but I can’t help but tinker.

Manufacturers part number is
MKS2B042201F00KSSD​
Mouser is out of stock but available in various other places. If they fit in the case they should render the drop off inaudible and far better than the 18Hz shelf of the stock components.

Edit : stock caps measure 4.3 x 9.1 x 7.0, the 2.2uf caps above will fit.

The next size up, 3.3uf would likely fit too although very snug!

I’ll order up some 2.2’s, I think the NX3 uses 2.2 and measures much better. Will post update once fitted.


----------



## myromeo (Feb 12, 2022)

Follow up to my last post… I did a thing.

Firstly, theoretical measurements show stock a 5.48dB loss at 10Hz compared to only 1.83dB modified. The -3dB point shifts from around 17Hz to under 8Hz. A big improvement. Measurements taken from around the web show an output impedance of 3.5 ohm, volume pot is 10k ohm, stock cap 1.0uF, upgrade cap 2.2uF. I've set volume to 100% for purpose of the caps as it shows clearest the fall off.

Secondly, be careful ordering the WIMA caps, it seems some newer batches of the previously posted part number are using the 63v shell so will not fit. Check with your supplier, they should measure 7x4x10mm, not 7x7x13! (Width x depth x height)

Ok, on to some pictures, first the charts, courtesy of ampbooks.com and using the values stated above. a 3.3uF cap would be even better but space is TIGHT!

Look at that drop off starting right up at 50Hz or so, that’s no good!



Secondly lets take a look with 2.2uF caps instead, now we can see that 10Hz -5.48dB loss reduced to a much more preferable -1.83dB and the drop off starting much lower at around 25Hz. That's a lot of bass regained!


And a few photos of the modification itself, this one before, sizing up the new caps, yep, they're pretty close to stock size! If anything slightly deeper but of no concern.


During... plenty space to work with now the stock 1uF caps are gone.


After... Those lovely red WIMA's soldered in place. CARE POINT: The pins are about 1mm too long, they protrude too far out the back to fit into the case so trim them before you fit them then carefully fold the pins 90 degrees as per the stock part before soldering and you'll have no issue fitting it in the case.


Finally, gotta test it out, easier to do so with the case off just in case... yup, all working fine and sounds great! improved sub bass rumble, sounds clearer and more forward and dynamic range seems to be improved. Overall very pleased with the result. I haven’t got means of measuring the result and with any mod, some of the improvement could be in my head… 


Cost wise capacitors were from eBay UK and £1.35 each plus postage. I ordered 4 'just in case'. Didn't need the two extras so now I have spares. They'll go into my odds and ends box 'forever'..

Took 15 minutes. Worth it? Hell yeah, I mean, why not, I like to tinker and soldering is very relaxing. You could simply bypass the caps, DC is low enough but this seems a better technical solution. Now. What to modify next...


----------



## funkymartyn

Just been re reading most of this thread.  Retro today , Xduoo X3  line out into my mint Topping NX1  into my Grado GS1000 i,   and mint Senn HD580.  All good still.


----------



## Steranko

Dear All,

I have an LP6TI and looking to add an additional portable Amp to this to bring it to the next level. I was looking at the Cayin C9. If no expensive spared are there any more small portable amp I can look at to complement the Lp6TI? My requirements are it has to be portable but can give a desktop grade Amp and power to the LP6TI. I don't mind whether it's SS or tube based Amp. Ideally, I want something small. Any others that people have tried and think it is good and would recommend? Thanks in advance!


----------

